# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Υπάρχουν ή δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές;

## Morgan

με αφορμη το δημοσιευμα στην πρωτη σελιδα και τα προβληματα στην ευρεση ευρωπαιων ναυτικων θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να ακουσουμε τις αποψεις ανθρωπων που δουλευουν σε εταιρειες, σε πλοια αλλα και φοιτητων σε ναυτικες σχολες που ειναι οι αυριανοι αξιωματικοι μας...

----------


## efouskayak

Νομίζω ότι είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να μην υπάρχουν πλέον Ευρωπαίοι Ναυτικοί από ότι θυμάμαι όταν δούλευα στα πληρώματα στα 27 πλοία που είχε η εταιρεία οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί ήταν 10 και αν ήταν τόσοι ούτε καπεταναίους δεν βάζανε... λοιπόν όταν δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση στον βωμό του κόστους είναι αυτονόητο ότι κάποια στιγμή δεν θα υπάρχει και προσφορά...  :!:

----------


## Morgan

το θεμα ειναι πολυπλευρο και οι αιτιες ειναι απειρες αλλα και οικονομικες (τι συμπτωση σχεδον ολα εχουν αιτια το οικονομικο!!!)
ειναι σιγουρο οτι οι εταιρειες κοιτανε τα χρηματα που ξοδευουν να ειναι οσο γινεται λιγοτερα. βεβαια φοβαμαι οτι με την ελλειψη σιγα σιγα θα το "πληρωσουν"...

δεν παιζει ρολο ομως και οτι πολυ κοσμος δεν κανει κεφι ποια να πηγαινει στα βαπορια, γιατι π.χ. θελει καλυτερη ποιοτητα ζωης κτλ κτλ...

ασε που και τα οικονομικα κινητρα δεν ειναι πια οσο παλια..
παλια ενα μπαρκο και αγοραζες σπιτι...!! τωρα?

----------


## efouskayak

Ακριβώς είναι το επάγγελμα δύσκολο απο τη φύση του δεν υπάρχουν και οικονομικά κίνητρα οπότε....  :!:

----------


## k_chris

tote na kanoume ayto poy kanane palia...

ebgaine o kapetanios me kana 2 allous, mpainane sta BARs kai opoios gerodemeno blepane to rixnane anais8hto xtypwntas ton me losto kai ton pygainane sto bapori.

aytos xypnouse mesopelaga kai anagkastika douleue....


rtsi bghke kai to lostromos lene alla ayto den einai gi ayto to FOROUM!!!
8a arxisete pali ta prive parapona  :roll:

----------


## k_chris

" forum parapanw

----------


## Morgan

γκρινια πρωι πρωι!

----------


## efouskayak

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## k_chris

TO EPOMENO KALOKAIRI NA DEITE POSOI 8A PAROUN PTYXIO  ASXETA ME AN 8A AKOLOU8HSOUN TH 8ALASSA...

----------


## Morgan

θελω τα ποσοστα πτυχιου/αξιωματικου που περιμενεις

----------


## k_chris

A KALA TWRA 


AFOU TA YPOPSIAZESAI KI ESY

----------


## k_chris

PANE 


http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...iewtopic&t=394

----------


## Morgan

ναιιιι   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

το κόστος όμως δεν είναι συνάρτηση και του επιπέδου ζωής του κάθε λαού?
θέλω να πώ, πως "υποανάπτυκτοι λαοί" = χαμηλές μισθολογικές απαιτήσεις.
¶ντιθετα οι έλληνες=υψηλό λειτουργικό κόστος.
Συμπτωματικά η triad  έβαλε σήμερα ένα αρθρο στις Δημοσιεύσεις της Ποντοπόρου. Το είδατε?

----------


## efouskayak

Απο ότι φαίνεται στο άρθρο χαμένο το παιχνίδι για τον Ελληνα ναυτικό έτσι και αλλιώς ...  :?

----------


## Morgan

ας μην σου πω τι μου πε ελληνας πλοιαρχος απεναντι μου μολις ειδε το αρθρο!!

----------


## efouskayak

Σίγουρα θα έχει ενδιαφέρον... τί τί τίιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

Θα ρίξω το επίπεδο!! μπινελίκι ήταν πάντως!

----------


## efouskayak

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## natasa

To θέμα είναι να μήν ακολουθήσει η Ελληνική αναυτιλία την τύχη της Ναυπηγικής μας βιομηχανίας. να μη γεμίσει δηλαδή ο ελληνόκτητος με ξένα πληρώματα (στο βαθμό που αυτό δεν έχει ήδη γίνει), Φιλιππινέζους καπετάνιους (που λέγεται πως κάνουν τη δουλειά τους αξιοπρεπώς) και ανεβάσει ΟΛΟΣ σημαίες Παναμά και Λιβερίας η οποία μάλιστα ετοίμάζεται ν' αναβαθμιστεί εναρμονίζοντας τους κώδικες ISM και ISPS με τις ευλογίες των πλοιοκτητών. Το πρόβλημα είναι αφενός εργατικού κόστους, αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο Morgan, αλλά και της ελληνικής σημαίας η οποία επιβάλει ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό Ελλήνων ναυτικών επι του συνόλου του πληρώματος. Δεδομένου οτι οι Έλληνες που ακολουθούν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα μειώνονται, ή οι όροι της σημαίας θ'αλλάξουν κάνοντάς την παράλληλα και πιο ανταγωνιστική, ή θα δούμε την μόνη  (σοβαρή) ελληνκή βιομηχανία να ''Σαλπάρει" για ανατολικότερες και μάλλον πιό "κίτρινες" χώρες. Να είμστε σίγουροι πάντως πως οι μόνοι που δεν θα χάσουν είναι οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> To θέμα είναι να μήν ακολουθήσει η Ελληνική αναυτιλία την τύχη της Ναυπηγικής μας βιομηχανίας. να μη γεμίσει δηλαδή ο ελληνόκτητος με ξένα πληρώματα (στο βαθμό που αυτό δεν έχει ήδη γίνει), Φιλιππινέζους καπετάνιους (που λέγεται πως κάνουν τη δουλειά τους αξιοπρεπώς) και ανεβάσει ΟΛΟΣ σημαίες Παναμά και Λιβερίας η οποία μάλιστα ετοίμάζεται ν' αναβαθμιστεί εναρμονίζοντας τους κώδικες ISM και ISPS με τις ευλογίες των πλοιοκτητών. Το πρόβλημα είναι αφενός εργατικού κόστους, αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο Morgan, αλλά και της ελληνικής σημαίας η οποία επιβάλει ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό Ελλήνων ναυτικών επι του συνόλου του πληρώματος. Δεδομένου οτι οι Έλληνες που ακολουθούν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα μειώνονται, ή οι όροι της σημαίας θ'αλλάξουν κάνοντάς την παράλληλα και πιο ανταγωνιστική, ή θα δούμε την μόνη  (σοβαρή) ελληνκή βιομηχανία να ''Σαλπάρει" για ανατολικότερες και μάλλον πιό "κίτρινες" χώρες. Να είμστε σίγουροι πάντως πως οι μόνοι που δεν θα χάσουν είναι οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.


Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ μαζί σας .
Τι πιστεύετε θα έπρεπε να γίνει για να μην οδηγηθούμε εκεί ?

----------


## efouskayak

> To θέμα είναι να μήν ακολουθήσει η Ελληνική αναυτιλία την τύχη της Ναυπηγικής μας βιομηχανίας. να μη γεμίσει δηλαδή ο ελληνόκτητος με ξένα πληρώματα (στο βαθμό που αυτό δεν έχει ήδη γίνει), Φιλιππινέζους καπετάνιους (που λέγεται πως κάνουν τη δουλειά τους αξιοπρεπώς) και ανεβάσει ΟΛΟΣ σημαίες Παναμά και Λιβερίας η οποία μάλιστα ετοίμάζεται ν' αναβαθμιστεί εναρμονίζοντας τους κώδικες ISM και ISPS με τις ευλογίες των πλοιοκτητών. Το πρόβλημα είναι αφενός εργατικού κόστους, αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο Morgan, αλλά και της ελληνικής σημαίας η οποία επιβάλει ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό Ελλήνων ναυτικών επι του συνόλου του πληρώματος. Δεδομένου οτι οι Έλληνες που ακολουθούν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα μειώνονται, ή οι όροι της σημαίας θ'αλλάξουν κάνοντάς την παράλληλα και πιο ανταγωνιστική, ή θα δούμε την μόνη  (σοβαρή) ελληνκή βιομηχανία να ''Σαλπάρει" για ανατολικότερες και μάλλον πιό "κίτρινες" χώρες. Να είμστε σίγουροι πάντως πως οι μόνοι που δεν θα χάσουν είναι οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.


Συμφωνώ και σίγουρα όπως λές μόνο οι Ελληνες εφοπλιστές δεν θα χάσουν άλλωστε σε αυτό το επίπεδο ακόμα και αν είναι Ελληνες ναυτικοί οι εφοπλιστές γίνονται επιχειρηματίες.

----------


## lamainmusain

Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα γιατι δεν μας βλεπω καλα :?  :? βλεπω να ξαναπερναμε την κριση του 80 :cry:  :cry:

----------


## natasa

Nίκο μπορεί να σου φανεί ακραίο, ίσως και σουρρεαλιστικό, αλλά νομίζω οτι χρειάζονται δραστικές αλλαγές στο καθεστός της Ελληνικής σημαίας. Ο υπαχρεωτικός αριθμός Ελλήνων στα πληρώματα πρέπει να μειωθεί. Νομίζω σήμερα είναι στα 2/3, θα μπορούσε να περιορίζεται μόνο στους αξιωματικούς. Και να μειωθούν δραστικά οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των εφοπλιστών στο ΝΑΤ. Ξέρω οτι αυτό εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται ακραίο και αντιεργατικό όμως δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία στη χώρα μας δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο απο το να κακοδιαχειρίζονται-για να μην πω καταχράζονται, κοινώς "τρώνε"- τα λεφτά των ασφαλισμένων. Εσείς θα ξέρετε καλύτερα οτι ένας καπετάνιος που θαλασσοδέρνεται για χρόνια βγαίνει στη σύνταξη με ένα γελοίο ποσό, ενώ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια χρυσοπληρώνει τόσο αυτός όσο και ο εργοδότης του το ελληνικό κράτος. Όσο για ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη τα πράγματα είναι εξίσου χάλια. ¶ν λοιπόν οι  εργοδοτικές εισφορές  μειώνονταν δραστικά και μέρος αυτών των χρημάτων δινόταν στους ναυτικούς απευθείας ως μισθολογική αύξηση πσιετύω οτι θα ήταν όλοι ευχαριστιμένοι. (Με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια οτι το ποσό της αύξησης θα ήταν στο σύνολό του μικρότερο απο τη μείωση των εισφορών γιατί μόνο τότε θα συνέφερε τους εφοπλιστές). Εδώ αξίζει να σημειώσω οτι μια απο τις μεγαλύτερες πληγές της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής είναι οι εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ, ενδεικτικά σας αναφέρω οτι σε κάποιες μονάδες υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δουλειά του είναι να συλλαμβάνεται γι αυτά τα χρέη που εννοείται δεν πληρώνονται ποτέ . Βλέπετε οτι το παράδειγμα είναι μπροστά στα μάτια της πολιτείας, το θέμα είναι να μην αφήσει την ιστορία να επαναληφθεί γιατί σ' ο,τι αφορά τη Ναυτιλία "ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ''.

----------


## Morgan

παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον την συζήτηση και θέλω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση σε αυτά που γραψε η Νατάσα.
Νατάσα επέτρεψε μου να πώ ότι οι εφοπλιστές θέλουν τόσα πολλά που ότι και να γινει δύσκολα θα είναι ικανοποιημένοι. Ακόμα και οι εισφορές να μειωθούν , τότε οι "αυξήσεις" που εδ'ω συζητάμε θα είναι απειροελάχιστες.

Επιπλέον, μικρότερος αριθμός ναυτικών δεν σημαίνει και αυτόματα μεγαλύτερη ανεργία? 

Την ίδια αυτή την ανεργία χρησιμοποιούν οι εφοπλιστές ως "απειλή" με την προειδοποίση για μεταφορά των πλοίων σε άλλα νηολόγια.

Δίνουν πολλά- Παίρνουν πολλά....Αλλά.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΡΗ!!

----------


## natasa

Morgan έχεις δίκιο στο θέμα της ανεργίας αλλά είναι αδύνατο να έχουμε τον μεγαλύτερο εμπορικό στόλο στον κόσμο, χωρίς αυτός να λειτουργεί με οικονομικά κριτίρια. Ή λοιπόν οι εφοπλιστές θα πάρουν κάποια απο αυτά που ζητάνε και θα διατηρηθούν τα πλοία υπο Ελληνική σημαία με τα ωφέλη που αυτό σημαίνει για τη χώρα τα οποία είναι τεράστια (μερικές δεκάδες δις δολλάρις το χρόνο για την ακρίβεια και τη σημαντικότερη πηγή πλούτου για τη χώρα) ή ο ελληνόκτητος θα περάσει σε κάποιες σημαίες ευκαιρίας και , αντί για λιγότερους Έλληνες ,στα ελληνικά πλοία δεν θα υπάρχουν καθόλου Έλληνες και τότε να δείς πού θα πάει η ανεργία. Οπότε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ισχύει ''το μή χείρον βέλτιστο".

----------


## Morgan

συμφωνώ 100% για τα οικονομικά κριτήρια και την οικονομική σκέψη,
το βλέπω όμως κάπως πιο ρομαντικά.
ότι ας πούμε θα μπορούσαν οι εφοπλιστές απλά να περιορίσουν τα κέρδη τους (που πάλι είναι τεράστια) , γιατί όταν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους πόσο μπορεί να χει εφαρμογή το μη χείρον βέλτιστον...! :?:

----------


## natasa

Μorgan έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα με όλους τους εμποροπλοίαρχους που θυμάμαι απο τη σχολη, σκέφτεσαι σαν ναυτικός και όχι σαν οικονομολόγος. Όταν κάποιος λειτουργεί μια επιχείρηση σε συνθήκες πλήρους και πολύ σκληρού ανταγωνισμού, σε ένα παγκοσμιοποιημένο περιβάλλον όπου τα κόστη (βλέπε καύσιμα) και τα ναύλα σκαμπανεβάζουν συνεχώς, οι δανειακές υποχρεώσεις στις τράπεζες τρέχουν και οι δυνατότητες που έχει για εκτίμηση της μελλοντικής κατάστασης της αγοράς είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτές το πιό λογικό είναι να προσπαθεί να μειώσει τά κόστη που μπορεί να ελέγξει. Ο καθένας αυτό θα έκανε, δεν έχει να κάνει με τους ανθρώπους αλλά με τις συνθήκες. Όσο για τα κέρδη δεν νομίζω εσύ στη θέση τους να τα χάριζες σε κανέναν, άλλωστε το κέρδος είναι συνάριση του ρίσκου κι είναι λογικό αυτός που ρισκάρει τα περισσότερα να κερδίζει και τα πιό πολλά. Αν θές όμως δες το κι αλλιώς, όσο αυτοί υπάρχουν κι ευημερούν τόσο εσείς θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να μπαρκάρετε.

----------


## Michael

Αν επιτρέπεται να εκφράσσω και εγώ κάποιες απόψεις επι του θέματος.
 Συγχωρέστε με αλλά θα αρχίσω κάπως προκλητικά: έχετε δει πολλούς εφοπλιστές τα τελευταία χρόνια να χρεικοπούν και να οδηγούνται σε προσωποκράτηση;
'Ισως να υπάρχουν και κάποιοι, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κανέναν υπ' όψη μου...
 ¶ρα μάλλον καλά τα πάνε με τα οικονομικά τους. 
Βέβαία είναι γεγονός πως η ναυτιλία (η ποντοπόρος, που αποτελεί και το 95%) δραστηριοποιείται σε διεθνές επίπεδο σε καθεστως αρκετά ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού και συνεπώς ενίοτε σκληρού ανταγωνισμού. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει οι εφοπλιστές να παίρνουν σχεδόν τα πάντα και να μην δίνουν σχεδόν τίποτα. Αν ανατρέξει κανείς στα αρχεία των εφημερίδων και περιοδικών θα διαπιστώσει πως από την εποχή του Βενιζέλου τα ίδια που ζητούν και τώρα ζητούσαν και τότε και με τις ίδιες απειλές (αλλαγή σημαίας κλπ). Σαν επιχειρηματίες ζητούν το μέγιστο κέρδος. Όμως όταν το ζητούν πρέπει κανονικά να σκέπτονται και τι έχουν ήδη παρει και τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες που έχουν πλέον αλλάξει. 
Κάποτε οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί θα ήταν πολύ ευχαριστημένοι με καθημερινή τροφή, δωρεάν ξυραφάκια, σαπούνια και λίγα σε σχέση με τον ναύλο λεφτά, αρκετά όμως λεφτά για τα δεδομένα της τότε ελληνικής οικονομίας και του συναφούς βιοτικού επιπέδου. Ενδεικτικά ο μισθός του Πλοιάρχου ήταν σχεδόν ίσως με αυτόν του διοικητή της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος. Σήμερα γνωρίζετε ποιά είναι η διαφορά; Αν ναι, καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ, αν όχι κάντε τον κόπο και ερευνήστε το... Σε ονομαστικές τιμές οι μισθοί των Ελλήνων ναυτικών μας έχουν αυξηθεί σε πραγματικές τιμές όμως έχουν υποστεί δραματική μείωση. Συνάμα ο φόρτος εργασίας, οι ευθύνες  και η ανάγκη για εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και δεξιότητες έχουν αυξηθεί επίσης δραματικά. Το βιοτικό επίπεδο στην χώρα μας έχει ανέβει και είναι φυσικό οι νέοι να προτιμούν να σταδιοδρομήσουν σαν manager σε μια πολυεθνική με υψηλότερες απολαβες και προνόμια παρα ως ναυτικοί αξιωματικοί.
Οι βόρειες χώρες πως μπορούν δηλαδή;
Γιατί δεν αφήνονται οι ελεύθεροι οι έλληνες ναυτικοί να σταδιοδρομήσουν και σε ξένα πλοία;

----------


## Olive

> To θέμα είναι να μήν ακολουθήσει η Ελληνική αναυτιλία την τύχη της Ναυπηγικής μας βιομηχανίας.


   Μου άρεσε αυτό το "αναυτιλία"¨.... 8)  8) Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα αλήθεια λέγει.........

----------


## natasa

Michael έχεις ακούσει για τα παράλληλα νηολόγια (Offshore registries); Οι βόρειες, λοιπόν χώρες, χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως πρώην αποικίες για να μπορεί το πλοίο να υψώνει εθνική σημαία αλλά να απολαμβάνει μερικώς και τα πλεονεκτήματα ενός ανοικτού νηολογίου (πχ χαμηλόμισθα πληρώματα). Τέτοια νηολόγια είναι οι Βερμούδες, τα νησιά Κάυμαν, το νησί Μάν, το Γιβραλτάρ και τα νησιά της Μάγχης (Γκερνσυ, Τζερσυ κλπ) που χρησιμοποιεί η Βρετανία, τα νησιά Κέργκελεν που χρησιμοποιεί η Γαλλία, οι ολλανδικές Αντίλλες και το Λουξεμβούργο που χρησιμοποιείται απο Βέλγους. Προετοιμάζονται ακόμα τα Κανάρια νησιά απο την Ισπανία και  οι Μαδέρες απο την Πορτογαλία. Επίσης υπάρχουν τα Διεθνή ή Δεύτερα νηολόγια (International registries) που επιτρέπουν στα πλοία να φέρουν την εθνική σημαία (πχ Δανία) αλλά υπόκεινται σε ειδικούς εθνικούς κανονισμούς που συνήθως αφορούν το managment, το operation, την επάνδρωση του πλοίου και την πλοιοκτησία. Τέτοιες χώρες είναι η Δανία, η Γαλλία, το Λουξεμβούργο, η Φιλανδία, η Γερμανία, η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία, η Μ.Βρετανία, η Ολλανδία και η Νορβηγία. Κατάλαβες τώρα πώς "γίνεται στις βόρειες χώρες"; Αναφορικά με τις αμοιβές των Ελλήνων ναυτικών, αφενός κανείς δεν νοιάζεται για το τί γινόταν πρίν 60 χρόνια γιατί έχουν αλλάξει τελείως οι συνθήκες, αφετέρου πολύ απλά δεν συμφέρουν όταν υπάρχουν Φιλιππινέζοι και άλλα χαμηλόμισθα πληρώματα. Οι ναυτιλιακές λείτουργούν με σκοπό το κέρδος και όχι την προσαρμογή των αμοιβών τους στο βιωτικό επίπεδο της χώρας της σημαίας- γι αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν τα ανοιχτά νηολόγια. Μπορεί να εκφράζομαι σκληρά αλλά  καλή ή κακή αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα και σ'αυτή καλούμαστε να προσαρμοστούμε.

----------


## efouskayak

> Κατάλαβες τώρα πώς "γίνεται στις βόρειες χώρες"; Αναφορικά με τις αμοιβές των Ελλήνων ναυτικών, αφενός κανείς δεν νοιάζεται για το τί γινόταν πρίν 60 χρόνια γιατί έχουν αλλάξει τελείως οι συνθήκες, αφετέρου πολύ απλά δεν συμφέρουν όταν υπάρχουν Φιλιππινέζοι και άλλα χαμηλόμισθα πληρώματα. Οι ναυτιλιακές λείτουργούν με σκοπό το κέρδος και όχι την προσαρμογή των αμοιβών τους στο βιωτικό επίπεδο της χώρας της σημαίας- γι αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν τα ανοιχτά νηολόγια. Μπορεί να εκφράζομαι σκληρά αλλά  καλή ή κακή αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα και σ'αυτή καλούμαστε να προσαρμοστούμε.


Το κόστος των φθηνών πληρωμάτων σε ζημιές το έχει αναλογεί ποτέ κανείς... μεγάλη απορία το έχω αυτό...   :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Morgan

> Μorgan έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα με όλους τους εμποροπλοίαρχους που θυμάμαι απο τη σχολη, σκέφτεσαι σαν ναυτικός και όχι σαν οικονομολόγος.


καλο αυτό που λές αλλά μάλλον εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν πρόβλημα, αλλά σαν αβαντάζ (και ενίοτε τιμή) λαμβάνοντας υπόψην μας την οτι...εχω την γνώση του "εχθρού"  :wink:  (όποιος και αν ειναι αυτός φυσικά).

όπως και να χει παρουσιάζεις τους εφοπλιστές σαν κακομοίρηδες που πεινάνε βρε Νατάσα, την στιγμή που ένα γκαζάδικο 45.000 μτς DWT βγάζει τα τελευταία χρόνια , πάνω από 35-40.000 δολλάρια κέρδος την ημέρα.
Και σου μιλάω με στοιχεία, και σου μιλάω με τα πετρέλαια στα ύψη (280 δολ. ο τον ας πουμε)!
¶ρα θέλει και λίγο φιλότιμο από την μεριά τους.  Οι άνθρωποι απλά σκέφτονται καθαρά οικονομικά και θέλουν την μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους.

Και επειδή μου αρέσει η κουβέντα όλων μας εδώ, θα θίξω αυτό που είπε ο Μιχάλης.
Τι μισθοι υπήρχαν όχι πριν 60 χρόνια λλά πριν 20 και τι αντιστοιχία είχαν στην καθημερινότητα.?? ενα μπαρκο=ενα σπιτι, σημερα ενα μπαρκο = ενα Honda civic λεμε τωρα).
Πάμε στις σημαιές ευκαιρίας, τα παράλληλα και τα διεθνή νηολόγια και πες μου, ΠΟΥ είναι αυτές οι χώρες που υιοθέτησαν αυτά τα συστήματα?
Τι είναι ας πούμε η αγγλια, η αμερικη , το λουξεμβουργο, η δανια στην διεθνη ναυτιλια? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Αρα αυτα δεν ειναι λυση.
Αν χαθουν οι ελληνες ναυτικοι θα χαθει η ελληνικη εμπορικη ναυτιλια και τωρα δεν μιλαω ως ναυτικος, αλλα ως οικονομολογος, γιατι ετσι εχει διδαξει η ιστορια μεγαλων ναυτιλιακων δυναμεων που τωρα ειναι αποπαιδια και βλεπουν τους ελληνες με το κυαλι.
Και φυσικα δεν μιλαω με ιχνος σωβινισμου, ουτε καυχιεμαι για τα "επιτευγματα" των ελληνων. Παραθετω ομως γεγονοτα.
Οτι οι χωρες που εχασαν τα πληρωματα τους (πχ εγγλεζοι) βαζοντας Ινδους αξιους ναυτικους, χαθηκαν.

Οσο για το λειτουργικο κοστος αλλα και τα παλαπλευρα κοστη σε σημαιες ευκαιριας, διπλα/διεθνη/παραλληλα νηολογια ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο τα ου εθνικου νηολογιου. Ετσι δεν ειναι?
Ποσο πληρωνει ασφαλιστρα ενα βαπορακι Καυμαν, ποσο ενα ελληνικο?
Οι ζημιές?
Τα κερδη απο τους ελληνες ναυτικους ειναι πολλα, αλλα δυστυχως καποιοι σκεφτονται πολυ κοντα και δεν θελουν να δουν το μεθαυριο.

----------


## natasa

Πρώτον δεν παρουσιάζω τους εφοπλιστές σαν "κακομοίρηδες", απλά κάνω μια περιγραφή της αγοράς όπως τη διδάχτηκα στη σχολή, γιατί στη βάση των παραγόντων που περιέγραψα κινείται η λογική ελαχιστοποίησης του κόστους άρα και τα φθηνα πληρώματα. Τα διπλά νηολόγια δεν τα ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση αλλά ως απάντηση στο πώς τα καταφέρνουν οι βόρειες χώρες να έχουν και "ποιοτικές"  εθνικές σημαίες αλλά και έυκαιρίας. Τα χρήματα ενός μπάρκου πρίν 20 χρόνια μπορεί να ήταν κάτι πολύ παραπάνω απο ένα Civic αλλά τότε το νόμισμά μας ήταν η δραχμή με άλλη ισοτιμία με το δολλάριο (που απ' ότι ξέρω ήταν οι μισθοί) και τελέιως διαφορετική αγοραστική δύναμη ( εφόσον τα τελευταία χρόνια το κόστος ζωής ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα το χρήμα χάνει αγοραστική δύναμη). Για το οτι η Ελληνική ναυτιλία πρέπει να σωθεί δεν νομίζω οτι διαφωνεί κανείς -είτε το βλέπει σαν ναυτικός, είτε σαν οικονομολόγος-αλλά αυτό είναι στο χέρι των εφοπλιστών και μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει αυτοί λειτουργούν με γνώμονα το κέρδος τους. Όσο για την πρωτιά της Ελλάδας, σκέφτηκες οτι μπορεί να οφείλεται στ' οτι ακριβώς η χώρα μας δεκαετίες τώρα  'πάει με τα νερά' των πλοιοκτητών; Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι συνάρτηση της κοντόφθαλμης σκέψης κάποιων γιατί αυτοί, με σημαία Ελλάδος ή οχι θα συνεχίσουν να κερδίζουν όπως κάνουν τόσοι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες που έχουν ξένες σημαίες. Το πρόβλημα θα το έχουν  κυρίως οι ναυτικοί και το κράτος. Για ένα πράγμα όμως που δεν ακούω "κιχ" απο κανέναν, είναι για το αν εσείς, στη θέση των πλοιοκτητών,  θα μοιραζόσασταν τα κέρδη σας όσο μεγάλα κι αν ήταν, με οποιονδήποτε. Οχι βέβαια! Αυτά είναι ωραίες θεωρίες για τους άλλους. Τέλος, το οτι σκεφτεσαι σαν ναυτικός, το είπα μάλλον για καλό, εσύ το πήρες στραβά.

----------


## Michael

> Michael έχεις ακούσει για τα παράλληλα νηολόγια (Offshore registries); Οι βόρειες, λοιπόν χώρες, χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως πρώην αποικίες για να μπορεί το πλοίο να υψώνει εθνική σημαία αλλά να απολαμβάνει μερικώς και τα πλεονεκτήματα ενός ανοικτού νηολογίου (πχ χαμηλόμισθα πληρώματα). Τέτοια νηολόγια είναι οι Βερμούδες, τα νησιά Κάυμαν, το νησί Μάν, το Γιβραλτάρ και τα νησιά της Μάγχης (Γκερνσυ, Τζερσυ κλπ) που χρησιμοποιεί η Βρετανία, τα νησιά Κέργκελεν που χρησιμοποιεί η Γαλλία, οι ολλανδικές Αντίλλες και το Λουξεμβούργο που χρησιμοποιείται απο Βέλγους. Προετοιμάζονται ακόμα τα Κανάρια νησιά απο την Ισπανία και  οι Μαδέρες απο την Πορτογαλία. Επίσης υπάρχουν τα Διεθνή ή Δεύτερα νηολόγια (International registries) που επιτρέπουν στα πλοία να φέρουν την εθνική σημαία (πχ Δανία) αλλά υπόκεινται σε ειδικούς εθνικούς κανονισμούς που συνήθως αφορούν το managment, το operation, την επάνδρωση του πλοίου και την πλοιοκτησία. Τέτοιες χώρες είναι η Δανία, η Γαλλία, το Λουξεμβούργο, η Φιλανδία, η Γερμανία, η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία, η Μ.Βρετανία, η Ολλανδία και η Νορβηγία. Κατάλαβες τώρα πώς "γίνεται στις βόρειες χώρες"; Αναφορικά με τις αμοιβές των Ελλήνων ναυτικών, αφενός κανείς δεν νοιάζεται για το τί γινόταν πρίν 60 χρόνια γιατί έχουν αλλάξει τελείως οι συνθήκες, αφετέρου πολύ απλά δεν συμφέρουν όταν υπάρχουν Φιλιππινέζοι και άλλα χαμηλόμισθα πληρώματα. Οι ναυτιλιακές λείτουργούν με σκοπό το κέρδος και όχι την προσαρμογή των αμοιβών τους στο βιωτικό επίπεδο της χώρας της σημαίας- γι αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν τα ανοιχτά νηολόγια. Μπορεί να εκφράζομαι σκληρά αλλά  καλή ή κακή αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα και σ'αυτή καλούμαστε να προσαρμοστούμε.


Αγαπητή natassa, αν κατάλαβα ορθώς από το σκιαγράφημα και των προηγομένων δημοσιεύσεων σου έχεις φοιτήσει σε κάποια σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων και κατόπιν σε κάποια οικονομική σχολή. Αν το συμπέρασμα αυτό δεν είναι εσφαλμένο, τότε θα πρέπει να είσαι και σχετικά νεαρή σε ηλικία μιας και δεν είναι πολλά τα χρόνια που αποφοιτούν γυναίκες από αυτές τις σχολές [αν και θα ήταν πάντως άκομψο να ισχυρίζεται κάποιος πως μια γυναίκα είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία - πλην όμως άσχετο με την συζήτησή μας]. Οι νέοι, όπως δίδασκε και ο Αριστοτέλης, χαρακτηρίζονται πάντοτε από παρορμητικότητα και είναι κάπως δογματικοί και θερμόαιμοι στις απόψεις τους τις οποίες και συχνά μεταβάλλουν. Αυτό που προσπαθώ με κάθε ευγένεια και σεβασμό να πω, είναι πως -αν ισχύει η πρώτη μου εικασία- δεν είναι καλό κάποιος να βλέπει τα πράγματα από μια άποψη μόνο όπως η οικονομική και μάλιστα να την ταυτίζει αποκλειστικά με αυτήν των εργοδοτών. 



> Οι ναυτιλιακές λείτουργούν με σκοπό το κέρδος και όχι την προσαρμογή των αμοιβών τους στο βιωτικό επίπεδο της χώρας της σημαίας- γι αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν τα ανοιχτά νηολόγια


Η οικονομική επιστήμη άνήκει στον χώρο των κοινωνικών επιστημών και ως τέτοια σκοπό έχει την εξυπυρέτηση του συνόλου της κοινωνίας και όχι μόνο των επιχειρηματιών.  Στην οικονομική των επιχειρήσεων διδάσκεται πως η επιχείρηση αποτελεί μια κοινωνική μονάδα που σκοπό έχει μεν το κέρδος, αλλά με τρόπο που είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτός. Μάλιστα τον τελευταίο καιρό τονίζεται ιδιαίτερα η έννοια της κοινωνικής ευθύνης των επιχειρήσεων, διεξάγονται διεθνή συνέδρια, οι εταιρίες αναδιοργανώνωνται και διερευνούν όλο και περισσότερο τον τομέα αυτόν. Το κέρδος είναι ο σκοπός μιας επιχείρησης, αλλά εννοείται το θεμιτό κέρδος, όχι το αθέμιτο, όχι το δίχως όρια υπερκέρδος.
Εξάλλου το μεγαλύτερο ρίσκο δεν νομίζω πως το πέρνουν οι εφοπλιστές, αλλά μάλλον οι ναυτικοί και ιδιαίτερα οι Πλοίαρχοι. Ο εφοπλιστής δεν κινδυνευεί από τυφώνες, πυρκαγιές εν πλω, διαρροή λόγω ρήγματος από κόπωση του σκάφους, από την έλλειψη ιατρικής περίθαλψης, από την απομόνωση μέσα στο πλοίο και τις όποιες παρενέργειες στην ψυχολογική ισσοροπία του ατόμου κοκ. Το μόνο ίσως από το οποίο κινδυνεύει είναι η οικονομική ζημία αν δεν βρίσκει ναύλο ο ναυλομεσίτης, διότι όλα τα άλλα λίγο εως πολύ είναι ασφαλισμένα και επιπλέον έχει και το δικαίωμα είτε να εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο στους ασφαλιστές είτε να ζητήσει και αστική ευθύνη από τον Πλοίαρχο. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι δεν κοπιάζει και δεν παίρνει ρίσκα, αλλά δεν τα παίρνει μόνο αυτός, αλλά και οι ναυτικοί και ενίοτε είναι πιο σημαντικά ως προς την φύση τους.
¶ρα το κέρδος εφόσον πρέπει να μοιράζεται σύμφωνα με το ρίσκο, πρέπει να μην πηγαίνει μονόπατα στους εφοπλιστές αλλά και στους ναυτικούς. Αυτό παλαιότερα γινόταν. Δηλαδή, οι ναυτικοί εργάζονταν με ποσοστά. Μέχρι και σήμερα προβλέπεται από τον ΚΙΝΔ. ¶λλωστε και στις μέρες μας υπάρχει αυτό που ονομάζεται "collective enterprenurship" ή συλλογική επιχειρηματικότητα. Θεωρείται μάλιστα από τα κορυφαία ή αιχμής θέματα της νέας οικονομίας. Οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές μπορούν να βγούν λίαν ωφελειμένοι αν συλλάβουν την αξία της και επιδιώξουν να την εφαρμόσουν και δη με έλληνες ναυτικούς. Θέσε ως παράδειγμα την Μicrosoft που την εφαρμόζει κατα κόρον. Ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς είναι ο πλουσιότερος στον κόσμο και με διάρκεια, έχωντας δώσει την ευκαιρία και στα στελέχη του να αποκομίσουν τεράστια κέρδη χωρίς ο ίδιος να ζημιωθεί αλλά αντίθετα πολλαπλά να ωφεληθεί. Γιατί όχι λοιπόν και στην ελληνική ναυτιλία; Τι έχουμε να φοβηθούμε; Το έχουμε ξαναδοκιμάσει και στο παρελθόν και πέτυχε. Για εμάς δεν θα είναι η καινοτόμος λύση, αλλά η επιστροφή στην παλιά, δοκιμασμένη, σίγουρη και αποτελεσματική λύση.




> έχεις ακούσει για τα παράλληλα νηολόγια (Offshore registries); Οι βόρειες, λοιπόν χώρες, χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως πρώην αποικίες για να μπορεί το πλοίο να υψώνει εθνική σημαία αλλά να απολαμβάνει μερικώς και τα πλεονεκτήματα ενός ανοικτού νηολογίου (πχ χαμηλόμισθα πληρώματα). Τέτοια νηολόγια είναι οι Βερμούδες, τα νησιά Κάυμαν, το νησί Μάν, το Γιβραλτάρ και τα νησιά της Μάγχης (Γκερνσυ, Τζερσυ κλπ) που χρησιμοποιεί η Βρετανία, τα νησιά Κέργκελεν που χρησιμοποιεί η Γαλλία, οι ολλανδικές Αντίλλες και το Λουξεμβούργο που χρησιμοποιείται απο Βέλγους. Προετοιμάζονται ακόμα τα Κανάρια νησιά απο την Ισπανία και  οι Μαδέρες απο την Πορτογαλία. Επίσης υπάρχουν τα Διεθνή ή Δεύτερα νηολόγια (International registries) που επιτρέπουν στα πλοία να φέρουν την εθνική σημαία (πχ Δανία) αλλά υπόκεινται σε ειδικούς εθνικούς κανονισμούς που συνήθως αφορούν το managment, το operation, την επάνδρωση του πλοίου και την πλοιοκτησία. Τέτοιες χώρες είναι η Δανία, η Γαλλία, το Λουξεμβούργο, η Φιλανδία, η Γερμανία, η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία, η Μ.Βρετανία, η Ολλανδία και η Νορβηγία. Κατάλαβες τώρα πώς "γίνεται στις βόρειες χώρες";


Όντως, γνωρίζω τα παράλληλα νηολόγια (Offshore registries) και τα Διεθνή ή Δεύτερα νηολόγια (International registries), όπως γνωρίζω επίσης και τις σημαίες ευκαιρίας (conventional flags) και πως η ελληνική ήταν εως άρτι μια εξ αυτών -γιατί άραγε-. Ευτυχώς ως χώρα δεν έχουμε να επιδείξουμε αποικιακή δράση τοιούτου είδους ως αυτού των άλλων ευρωπαίων εταίρων μας. Πλην όμως το ελλήνικό κράτος έχει κατα καιρούς παράξει δίαφορα προνόμια στους έλληνες εφοπλιστες. Π.χ. αν μελετήσει κανείς τον Κώδικα Ναυτικού Δικαίου, θα καταλήξει πως ευνοεί ιδιαίτερα τους εφοπλιστές, να επισημάνουμε και τον νόμο 89 περί αλλοδαπών εταιριών που παρέχει απαλλαγή από φόρους, τέλη χαρτοσήμου, δασμούς κτλ με πενιχρές υποχρεώσεις για τους πλοιοκτήτες.

Τέλος, αν η ελληνική σημαία δεν τους ικανοποιεί ας την αλλάξουν. Δεν τους εμποδίζει κανείς. Δημοκρατία έχουμε, σε ελεύθερη αγορά ζούμε. Αν σκοπός είναι το κέρδος και αυτό δεν ικανοποιείται με ελληνική σημαία, δεν κατανοείται γιατί εμμένουν να κάμουν χρήση της. Αυτό συνιστά ίσως "οικονομική" διαστροφή και είναι επικίνδυνο εάν υπάρχει διότι δημιουργεί στρεβλώσεις στην αγορά. Όσο για τους έλληνες ναυτικούς να μην ανησυχεί κανείς διότι αν δεν υπάρχουν τότε δεν τίθεται και θέμα προς εξέταση. Οι κάποιοι λίγοι που θα απομείνουν πιστεύω πως θα κάμουν αρκετά καλή διεθνή καριέρα, αρκεί να τους επιτραπεί.

----------


## natasa

Michael εδώ νομίζω έχει γίνει μια παρανόηση και θα εξηγήσω τί εννοώ παρακάτω. Δεν έχω τελειώσει κάποια σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων, έχω σπουδάσει μόνο Ναυτιλιακά, όπότε μάλλον είμαι ακόμα νεότερη απ'όσο υπέθεσες. Δεν διαφωνώ με τις απόψεις σου, σαφώς και η οικονομική επιστήμη είναι κοινωνική και, ως κλάδος της, το ίδιο και η ναυτιλιακή οικονομική όμως οι ποιοτικές επιχειρήσεις που λειτουργούν με γνώμονα και το κοινωνικό ώφελος είναι σαφώς περιορισμένες. Και βέβαια το κέρδος πρέπει να βγαίνει με θεμιτά μέσα και η αλλαγή σημαίας δεν είναι αθέμιτη παρακτική. Επίσης όταν ανέφερα ρίσκο έννοούσα σαφώς το οικονομικό και όχι την επικινδυνότητα του επαγγέλματος. Η Ελληνική σημαία για χρόνια θεωρούνταν ευκαιρίας και ίσως αυτός ήταν βασικός παράγοντας για να βρεθεί η Ελλάδα στην πρώτη θέση στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία. Και οπωσδήποτε η ελληνική ναυτιλία έχει μεγαλουργήσει με ελληνικά πληρώματα, με τρανταχτό παράδειγμα το ΚΡΑΧ του 29 οπότε οι ναυτικοί εργάζονταν άμισθοι για να σωθούν οι εταιρίες. Όμως το θέμα είναι οτι η Ελλάδα κινδυνεύει να χάσει τα ωφέλη που αποκομίζει απο τη ναυτιλία αν πράγματι μεταφερθεί ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ελληνικής  χωρητικότητας σε ξένες σημαίες. Πρόκειται για τη μεγαλύτερη ελληνική βιομηχανία, με διεθνές κύρος που φέρνει τα περισσότερα έσοδα στη χώρα απο κάθε άλλη οικονομική δραστηριότητα. Παράλληλα απασχολεί έναν σημαντικό αριθμό ναυτικών που μπορεί με την αλλαγή σημαίας να βρεθούν άνεργοι. Πράγματι ο αριθμός των νέων που στρέφεται στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα μειώνεται ,κυρίως για κοινωνικους λόγους- και αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος για τον οποίο οι πλοιοκτήτες ζητουν τη μείωση του υποχρεωτικού αριθμού Ελλήνων στο πλήρωμα-όμως όσοι το επιλέξουν πρέπει να έχουν προοπτικές απασχόλησης. Δεν μπορούμε ,λοιπόν, να πούμε οτι αν δεν τους αρέσει η σημαία ας την αλλάξουν γιατί δεν θα ζημιωθούν εκείνοι αλλά η χώρα και οι ναυτικοί μας. Η παρανόηση που γίνεται είναι οτι δεν υπερασπίζομαι με τον ενθουσισμό της ηλικίας μου την πλοιοκτησία-δεν έχω άλλωστε λόγο να το κάνω αφού στο άμεσο μέλλον κι εγώ υπάλληλός τους θα είμαι και θα κερδίζω πολύ λιγότερα απ' όσα θα βγάζουν εκείνοι απο τη δουλειά μου. Αυτό που κάνω είναι να παρουσιάζω μια σκληρή πραγματικότητα όπου αναμφισβήτητα το πάνω χέρι το έχουν οι εφοπλιστές. Μπορεί να εκφράζομαι σκληρά όμως παρουσιάζω τον τρόπο που λειτουργούν γιατί πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Το ζήτημα όμως  για 'μενα είναι να μην αφεθεί να παρακμάσει η ελληνική ναυτιλία, όπως έγινε με τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βιομηχανία με τις γνωστές επιπτώσεις και την κατάντια του Περάματος. Για να γίνει όμως αυτό χρειάζονται υποχωρήσεις γιατί μπορεί κοιτάζοντας το δέντρο να χάσουμε το δάσος. Τέλος θα ήθελα να πω οτι οι απόψεις που εκφράζω σχετίζονται με τα όσα έμαθα στη σχολή και με απόψεις ανθρώπων πολύ πιο έμπειρων απο έμένα στο χώρο.

----------


## Morgan

> Πρώτον δεν παρουσιάζω τους εφοπλιστές σαν "κακομοίρηδες", απλά κάνω μια περιγραφή της αγοράς όπως τη διδάχτηκα στη σχολή, γιατί στη βάση των παραγόντων που περιέγραψα κινείται η λογική ελαχιστοποίησης του κόστους άρα και τα φθηνα πληρώματα. Τα διπλά νηολόγια δεν τα ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση αλλά ως απάντηση στο πώς τα καταφέρνουν οι βόρειες χώρες να έχουν και "ποιοτικές" εθνικές σημαίες αλλά και έυκαιρίας. Τα χρήματα ενός μπάρκου πρίν 20 χρόνια μπορεί να ήταν κάτι πολύ παραπάνω απο ένα Civic αλλά τότε το νόμισμά μας ήταν η δραχμή με άλλη ισοτιμία με το δολλάριο (που απ' ότι ξέρω ήταν οι μισθοί) και τελέιως διαφορετική αγοραστική δύναμη ( εφόσον τα τελευταία χρόνια το κόστος ζωής ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα το χρήμα χάνει αγοραστική δύναμη). Για το οτι η Ελληνική ναυτιλία πρέπει να σωθεί δεν νομίζω οτι διαφωνεί κανείς -είτε το βλέπει σαν ναυτικός, είτε σαν οικονομολόγος-αλλά αυτό είναι στο χέρι των εφοπλιστών και μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει αυτοί λειτουργούν με γνώμονα το κέρδος τους. Όσο για την πρωτιά της Ελλάδας, σκέφτηκες οτι μπορεί να οφείλεται στ' οτι ακριβώς η χώρα μας δεκαετίες τώρα 'πάει με τα νερά' των πλοιοκτητών; Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι συνάρτηση της κοντόφθαλμης σκέψης κάποιων γιατί αυτοί, με σημαία Ελλάδος ή οχι θα συνεχίσουν να κερδίζουν όπως κάνουν τόσοι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες που έχουν ξένες σημαίες. Το πρόβλημα θα το έχουν κυρίως οι ναυτικοί και το κράτος. Για ένα πράγμα όμως που δεν ακούω "κιχ" απο κανέναν, είναι για το αν εσείς, στη θέση των πλοιοκτητών, θα μοιραζόσασταν τα κέρδη σας όσο μεγάλα κι αν ήταν, με οποιονδήποτε. Οχι βέβαια! Αυτά είναι ωραίες θεωρίες για τους άλλους. Τέλος, το οτι σκεφτεσαι σαν ναυτικός, το είπα μάλλον για καλό, εσύ το πήρες στραβά.Οχι βέβαια! Αυτά είναι ωραίες θεωρίες για τους άλλους. Τέλος, το οτι σκεφτεσαι σαν ναυτικός, το είπα μάλλον για καλό, εσύ το πήρες στραβά.



Καλημερα και καλό μήνα!
Αρχίζω ανάποδα ....
Δεν το πηρα στραβα, μην ανησυχεις και με συγχωρεις αν φανηκε ετσι.

*Προσωπικά για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου, οχι δεν θα μοιραζόμουν τα κέρδη μου.
Αλλωστε τα κερδη δεν ειναι για να τα μοιραζεσαι. Θα δεχόμουν όμως την μειωση τους οταν ηδη τα ποσα που κερδιζονται ειναι τεραστια.*


Εν τάχει γιατί πήζω

α.Οι Βόρειες χώρες, αμφιβάλλω ότι έχουν ποιοτικές σημαίες. Αντίθετα η ναυτιλία τους έχει σχεδον πεθάνει, ναυτικοί δεν υπάρχουν και οι εφοπλιστές τους είναι TOP ....αλλά στα γραφεία  και στα pools.

Βέβαια πολύ σωστά επισημαίνετε εδώ , ότι οι εφοπλιστές δεν χάνουν ποτέ και με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο , τα χρήματα που είναι να βγάλουν θα τα βγάλουν - ¶λλοι, χάνουν συνεχεια.

β.Στο χρηματικό έχεις λάθος, μιλάμε για τρελλές διαφορές. Μιλάμε για επίπεδο ζωής και μισθούς που επιβάλλεται να προσαρμοστούν ανάλογα με αυτές (όπως γίνονταν πάντα), μιας και σε καμμιά περίπτωση, οι συνθήκες στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα δεν βελτιώθηκαν τόσο (σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα, αλλά η απουσία είναι απουσία). 

Παρεπιπτόντως εγώ πάντα πληρωνόμουν σε δραχμές και όχι σε δολλάρια. Έτσι είναι με την ελληνική σημαία εκτός αν ζητήσεις να πληρώνεσαι σε ξένο νόμισμα, που όμως μετατρέπεται ανάλογα την ισοτιμία (τότε δρχ-δολλάριο / σήμερα ευρώ - δολλάριο)

γ.Η πρωτιά της Ελλάδας, οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες και σίγουρα οχι στους εφοπλιστές μόνο. Τα κέρδη και οι παραχωρήσεις που έχει προσφέρει το κράτος στους πλοιοκτήτες ειναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας και μιλάμε από την αλλαγή της μισθοδοσιας απο λιρα αγγλιας σε δραχμες, την μειωση των πληρωμάτων, τις φορολογικες ελαφρυνσεις, τις εταιρείες λιβερίας με γραφεία διαχείρησης στον Πειραια κτλ.

 δ.συμφωνώ για το ποιοι έτσι ή αλλιώς θα έχουν πρόβλημα.Αρα παραδεχόμαστε ότι οι εφοπλιστες, δεν θέλουν και ούτε χάνουν ποτέ.

----------


## natasa

Καλό μήνα επίσης, δεν με πειράζει άν πήρες το σχόλιο στραβά αλλά δεν ήθελα να θεωρηθεί οτι εκφράζομαι υποτιμητικά για έναν επαγγελματικό κλάδο. Αντίθετα τους ναυτικούς τους θαυμάζω και τους  αντιμετωπίζω με ευαισθησία γιατί στερούνται απλά καθημερινά πράγματα που για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους είναι δεδομένα. Ανέφερα το μισθό σε δολλάρια γιατί είχα υπόψη μου την περίπτωση ενώς γνωστού. Πράγματι το μισθολογικό είναι πρόβλημα, νομίζω όμως οτι συμβαίνει ό,τι και στη στεριά: τα πάντα ακριβαίνουν και οι μισθοί αυξάνονται με σαφώς μικρότερους ρυθμούς απο τις ανατιμήσεις. Απλά στη ναυτιλία τα κέρδη είναι τεράστια σε σχέση με τις επιχειρήσεις στη στεριά-τουλάχιστον στην ελληνική ναυτιλία.
Στην ουσία συμφωνούμε, εγώ δε λέω οτι δεν περέπει οι νυτικοί να αμοίβονται καλύτερα, αντίθετα θα μας συνέφερε όλους να πληρώνονται καλύτερα και τα πληρώματα και οι υπάλληλοι των γραφείων. Απλά επισημαίνω οτι δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλα περιθώρια για να επιβληθεί αυτή η άποψη στους πλοιοκτήτες, πόσο μάλλον και να εφαρμοστεί. Και βέβαια οτι πρέπει η Ελλάδα να διατηρήσει τη πρωτιά της στη ναυτιλία ακόμα κι αν χρειστούν υποχωρήσεις απο την πλέυρά του κράτους γιατί νομίζω οτι ο τελικός απολογισμός θα είναι προς ώφελος όλων.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

το αστείο ξέρεις πιο είναι?
ότι δεν υπάρχουν έλληνες που να ακολουθήσουν την θάλασσα είτε ως αξ/κοι είτε ως κατώτερα πληρώματα.

----------


## efouskayak

Ερώτηση ως κατώτερα πληρώματα και να ήθελαν θα έβρισκαν  :?:

----------


## Morgan

"δύσκολα" αλλα θα έβρισκαν (όχι όλοι)!
ξέρεις πόσοι λοστρόμοι έρχοντα κάθε μέρα απο΄δω για μπάρκο? πόσοι ναύτες....
έχει σπρωχτεί με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο πολύς κόσμος έξω από το επάγγελμα..

----------


## efouskayak

μαυρα χάλια η κατάσταση  :!:

----------


## Olive

> . Απλά επισημαίνω οτι δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλα περιθώρια για να επιβληθεί αυτή η άποψη στους πλοιοκτήτες, πόσο μάλλον και να εφαρμοστεί. Και βέβαια οτι πρέπει η Ελλάδα να διατηρήσει τη πρωτιά της στη ναυτιλία ακόμα κι αν χρειστούν υποχωρήσεις απο την πλέυρά του κράτους γιατί νομίζω οτι ο τελικός απολογισμός θα είναι προς ώφελος όλων.


  Οσο και αν ακούγεται λογικό αυτό που λές  , ότι δηλαδή αν ωφεληθούν οι εφοπλιστές θα ωφεληθούν και οι εργαζόμενοι , ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι τα συμφέροντα των δύο αυτών πλευρών στην πραγματικότητα  είναι σχεδόν πάντα συγκρουόμενα . Με χαμένους βεβαίως ξέρετε ποιούς....Το ότι οι ναυτικοί δεν αμοίβονται όσο θα έπρεπε και σίγουρα πολύ χειρότερα απο ο,τι στο παρελθόν νομίζω είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο . Οσο για αυτό που είπες "_Για ένα πράγμα όμως που δεν ακούω "κιχ" απο κανέναν, είναι για το αν εσείς, στη θέση των πλοιοκτητών, θα μοιραζόσασταν τα κέρδη σας όσο μεγάλα κι αν ήταν, με οποιονδήποτε. Οχι βέβαια! Αυτά είναι ωραίες θεωρίες για τους άλλους_" εκφράζω την αγανακτησή μου . Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι πολύ που ένας νέος άνθρωπος όπως εσύ Νατάσα νοιώθει την ανάγκη να υπερασπιστεί το συμφέρον των εφοπλιστών  .

----------


## natasa

Olive πρίν προχωρήσεις σε κρίση έπρεπε να διαβάσεις όλα όσα έγραψα. Πήγαινε λοιπον σ'αυτά  της Τετάρτης και της Πέμπτης , διάβασέ τα καλά, δές αν πράγματι υποστηρίζω τους πλοιοκτήτες, και μετά μπορείς να λυπάσαι για λογαριασμό μου όσο θέλεις. Εγώ δεν έθιξα κανεναν επι προσωπικού απλά παρουσίασα μια στυγνή παραγματικότητα όπως τη διδάχτηκα στο πανεπιστήμιο. Αν τώρα αυτή δεν σου αρέσει και νόμίζεις οτι με χαρακτηρισμούς σε βάρος μου μπορείς να την αλλάξεις, τί να σου πώ, προσπάθησε και ίσως τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## Morgan

*έχει γίνει παρεξήγηση παιδιά calm down!
Ας μην το συνεχίσει καμμιά πλευρά παρακαλώ και γενικά ας αποφεύγουμε χαρακτηρισμους.
Η συζήτηση έχει κινηθεί σε άριστο επίπεδο με την συμμετοχή και τις γνώσεις (ο καθένας από την πλευρά του) όλων μας.*

----------


## Olive

> Olive πρίν προχωρήσεις σε κρίση έπρεπε να διαβάσεις όλα όσα έγραψα. Πήγαινε λοιπον σ'αυτά  της Τετάρτης και της Πέμπτης , διάβασέ τα καλά, δές αν πράγματι υποστηρίζω τους πλοιοκτήτες, και μετά μπορείς να λυπάσαι για λογαριασμό μου όσο θέλεις. Εγώ δεν έθιξα κανεναν επι προσωπικού απλά παρουσίασα μια στυγνή παραγματικότητα όπως τη διδάχτηκα στο πανεπιστήμιο. Αν τώρα αυτή δεν σου αρέσει και νόμίζεις οτι με χαρακτηρισμούς σε βάρος μου μπορείς να την αλλάξεις, τί να σου πώ, προσπάθησε και ίσως τα καταφέρεις.


     8)  8)  8)  8) 
  Δηλαδή το "_αυτά είναι ωραίες θεωρίες για τους άλλους_" τι ακριβώς σήμαινε Νατάσα? Δεν ήταν λίγο επιθετικό σα να επρόκειτο να υπερασπιστείς τα δικά σου συμφέροντα ?Και στην τελική δε με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο τι άλλο είπες , δεν τα αμφισβητώ  , αφού σας τα είπαν στο πανεπιστήμιο σωστά θα είναι .Το ύφος σου είναι που ενοχλεί , διότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι εσύ μιλάς για αυτά που διάβασες στα βιβλία ή άκουσες σε ένα αμφιθέατρο σε ανθρώπους που τα έζησαν στην -στυγνή- 8) πραγματικότητα . Η οποία είναι περισσότερο στυγνή απο ο,τι νομίζεις . 
 ΥΓ . Morgan εγώ δεν πρόσβαλα κανένα  . Δεν έχω δικαίωμα να εκφράσω την αγανάκτησή μου  ? Ούτε έχω τίποτα με τη Νατάσα , διαφωνώ ριζικά με το ύφος της και αυτό είπα και μόνο . Το πολύ πολύ στην τελική να ζωντανέψει λίγο το φόρουμ..... :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Olive μην μου πείς οτι δεν είμαστε ζωηροί...  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

θερμή παράκληση και απο εμένα να κρατήστε όμως τους τόνους χαμηλά  :wink:

----------


## Olive

Γιατί φοβάστε τόσο πολύ βρε παιδιά?Τίποτα κάφροι είμαστε να αρχίσουμε να βριζόμαστε?  8) Με τη Νατάσα έχουμε μια διαφωνία η οποία είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα λυθεί ...Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό θα αναπτύξουμε και οι δύο τις αντιρρήσεις μας...

----------


## Morgan

...καλά δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι γίνεται!!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

για να βλέπω αντιρρήσεις...!
αν και στην ουσία απλά νομίζω ότι το βλεέπει ο καθένας μας από μια άλλη σκοπιά, αυτό είναι όλο. "Πρόβλημα" υπάρχει καθώς  η δική σου, η δική μου σχέση με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι πιο, άμεση, θεωρητικά είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητοι αλλά και δυστυχώς (μάλλον) πιο αδιάλλαχτοι...

----------


## natasa

Παιδιά μην ανησυχείτε δεν θα βγάλουμε και μαχαίρια. Η Οlive υπερασπίζεται τα συμφέροντα του άντρα της και κάνει πολύ καλά-γιατί αυτό οφείλει- κι εγώ λέω αυτά που με πολύ κόπο και προσπάθεια έμαθα. Επίσης μπορεί να τα άκουσα σε αμφιθέτρα και αίθουσες αλλά είχα και συμφοιτητές και διδάκτορες που είχαν υπάρξει ναυτικοί και παρουσίαζαν νομίζω μια πολύ αντικειμενική εικόνα της κατάστασης-δεν έχω δηλαδή μονόπλευρη άποψη. Η συζήτηση όμως απο πλέυράς μου τελειώνει εδω γιατί δεν έγινα μέλος του site για να τσακώνομαι αλλά για να ανταλλάσω απόψεις και να μαθαίνω απο άτομα με μαγαλύτερη εμπειρία. Αυτά για το θέμα,ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## natasa

ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ έλλειψη σε ανώτερα στελέχη (αξιωματικούς) αντιμετωπίζει η παγκόσμια ναυτιλία, ενώ τα πληρώματα που προέρχονται από τις παραδοσιακές ναυτικές δυνάμεις του κόσμου (Ευρώπη, Βόρειο Αμερική και Ιαπωνία) γερνούν. Αντιθέτως στα κατώτερα πληρώματα, παρατηρείται μία σημαντική αύξηση του αριθμού των και προέρχονται κυρίως από χώρες της Απω Ανατολής και της Ινδίας.

Τα στοιχεία που προέρχονται από την έκθεση της Bimco/IFS, δεν αφήνουν περιθώρια για παρερμηνείες.

Αν χώρες όπως και η Ελλάδα θέλουν να διατηρήσουν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία θα πρέπει να μεριμνήσουν για τη βελτίωση των διαδικασιών ανανέωσης του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού της ναυτιλίας και κυρίως βέβαια στα ανώτερα στελέχη.
Η προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα με την παροχή ουσιαστικών κινήτρων και η βελτίωση της εικόνας της ναυτιλίας στα μάτια των νέων ανθρώπων είναι δύο από τις ουσιαστικές προϋποθέσεις. 

Η έκθεση της BIMCO/ISF για το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό στη παγκόσμια ναυτιλία στηρίζεται στις μελέτες που πραγματοποιούνται ανά πέντε χρόνια και συγκεκριμένα το 1990, το 1995 και το 2000.

Έχει δύο κύριους σκοπούς: να περιγράψει τις τρέχουσες ανάγκες της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας για ναύτες και αξιωματικούς και να κάνει προβλέψεις για την πορεία προσφοράς και ζήτησης ναυτικών τα επόμενα πέντε έως δέκα χρόνια και να βοηθήσει τη ναυτιλία να λάβει τα ανάλογα μέτρα.

Η επικαροποίηση της έκθεσης το 2005 είναι βασισμένη στα στοιχεία που συλλέγονται από τα ερωτηματολόγια που στέλνονται στις κυβερνήσεις και επιχειρήσεις, και ενσωματώνει τις απόψεις των ανώτερων στελεχών των θαλάσσιων υπηρεσιών και τις ακαδημαϊκές αναλύσεις που παρέχονται από το ίδρυμα Warwick για την έρευνα απασχόλησης.

Προσφορά εργασίας το 2005


Η επικαιροποιημένη εκτίμηση της παγκόσμιας προσφοράς ναυτικών έχει καταρτισθεί βασιζόμενη στις πλέον πρόσφατες εθνικές στατιστικές που παρέχονται από όλες τις χώρες.

Η παγκόσμια προσφορά ναυτικών για το 2005 υπολογίζεται να είναι 466.000 ανώτεροι αξιωματικοί και 721.000 χαμηλόβαθμο προσωπικό και ναύτες. Οι χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ (Βόρειος Αμερική, Δυτική Ευρώπη, Ιαπωνία, κ.λπ.), παραμένουν μία σημαντική πηγή ανωτέρων αξιωματικών, αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια η Ανατολική Ευρώπη αυξάνει σημαντικά το ρόλο της στην προσφορά αξιωματικών.

Η Νοτιοανατολική Ασία και η Ινδία παραμένουν βασικές περιοχές προσφοράς ναυτικών, ενώ αυξάνουν τη συμμετοχή τους και στην παροχή αξιωματικών. 

Ζήτηση στελεχών το 2005

Όπως στις προηγούμενες μελέτες έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα μοντέλο για τον υπολογισμό των απαιτήσεων σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές.

Αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει την αναθεώρηση του αριθμού του, του μεγέθους και του τύπου των πλοίων στον παγκόσμιο στόλο, καθώς επίσης και τις επικαιροποιημένες εκτιμήσεις των επιπέδων επάνδρωσης που προβλέπουν οι εθνικοί στόλοι. Εχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί επίσης τα στοιχεία του διεθνούς κέντρου έρευνας των ναυτικών (Seafarers' International Research Centre-SIRC).

Με βάση όλες τις παραμέτρους και με στοιχεία από 100 μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις η τρέχουσα εκτίμηση της παγκόσμιας ζήτησης για ναυτικούς είναι 476.000 ανώτεροι αξιωματικοί. Οι εκτιμήσεις δείχνουν ένα θεωρητικό παγκόσμιο έλλειμμα της τάξης των 10.000 αξιωματικών ή 2% του συνολικού εργατικού δυναμικού.

Για το κατώτερο προσωπικό υπολογίζεται ένα σημαντικό πλεόνασμα περί των 135.000 ανδρών, καθώς η προσφορά υπολογίζεται σε 721.000, ενώ η ζήτηση σε θέσεις υπολογίζεται σε 586.000. Ωστόσο υπάρχει ένα ερωτηματικό στο κατά πόσο όλη αυτή η προσφορά είναι πραγματικά διαθέσιμη για υπηρεσίες σε διεθνές επίπεδο.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τους ανώτερους αξιωματικούς το υπολογισθέν έλλειμμα, είναι σχετικά μικρότερο από ό,τι το 2000, καθώς υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία βελτίωσης της προσφοράς και του επιπέδου κατάρτισης στις χώρες της Απω Ανατολής.

Εντούτοις, σημαντική είναι και η συμβολή των ανατολικοευρωπαϊκών χωρών. Πάντως σε μερικούς τομείς που αφορούν πλοία με εξειδικευμένο χαρακτήρα αλλά και εξειδικευμένες επίσης κατηγορίες εργαζομένων διαπιστώνονται σοβαρές ελλείψεις. Η πρόωρη συνταξιοδότηση είναι μία αιτία του ελλείμματος για ορισμένες χώρες.

Επίσης πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι ο συνολικός αριθμός των πλοίων αυξήθηκε 1% ετησίως μεταξύ του 2000 και του 2005, τάση που συμφωνεί με προηγούμενες εκτιμήσεις, ενώ παράλληλα έχει υπάρξει μία σημαντική αύξηση του αριθμού των μεγαλύτερων πλοίων.

Η γενική τάση της απαίτησης για ανώτερους αξιωματικούς είναι υψηλότερη από την προβλεφθείσα το 2000, όπως επίσης και η απαίτηση για ναυτικούς. Ωστόσο στη δεύτερη περίπτωση έχει αυξηθεί σημαντικά και η προσφορά ναυτικών.

Στην πράξη, πάντως, το έλλειμμα σε ανώτερους αξιωματικούς είναι πιθανώς πιο προβληματικό από το τι δείχνει το 2% ως ποσοστό, καθώς υπάρχουν και μία σειρά εμπόδια σε ό,τι αφορά την επιλογή των πληρωμάτων όπως οι πολιτιστικές και γλωσσικές διαφορές, περιορισμοί που επιβάλλονται από ορισμένες σημαίες για κάποιες εθνότητες, κ.λπ. 

Μελλοντικές τάσεις ζήτησης/προσφοράς

Εξετάζοντας τα μελλοντικά σενάρια σε ό,τι αφορά την ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην προσφορά και τη ζήτηση ανθρώπινου δυναμικού στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές και λαμβανόμενης υπόψη μίας αύξησης του αριθμού των πλοίων κατά 1% το χρόνο, καθώς επίσης ότι τα ποσοστά προσέλκυσης ναυτικών αλλά και οι αποχωρήσεις από το επάγγελμα θα παραμείνουν στα ίδια επίπεδα με την προηγούμενη δεκαετία, τότε στο μέλλον θα υπάρξει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αύξηση του ελλείμματος σε ανώτερους αξιωματικούς ήτοι από 2% που είναι το έλλειμμα το 2005 θα φθάσει στο 5,9% το 2015, ενώ μία μεγαλύτερη αύξηση του στόλου θα εκτοξεύσει το έλλειμμα στο 10,3% το 2015.

Εθνικότητες πληρωμάτων

Τα αποτελέσματα επιβεβαιώνουν ότι το κέντρο βάρους της αγοράς εργασίας για τους ναυτικούς συνεχίζει να μετατοπίζεται από τις παραδοσιακά ναυτικές δυνάμεις της Δυτικής Ευρώπης, Ιαπωνίας και Βορείου Αμερικής προς την ¶πω Ανατολή, την Ινδία και την Ανατολική Ευρώπη.

Η Κίνα έχει μια σημαντική συμβολή στην παροχή προσφοράς εργασίας αν και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πρόσθετου εργατικού δυναμικού χρησιμοποιείται αυτήν την περίοδο από τον κινεζικό στόλο για να καλύψει τις μεγάλες ανάγκες που έχει. Πάντως τα κινεζικά πληρώματα αντιμετωπίζουν ακόμη δυσκολίες με την αγγλική γλώσσα.

Αύξηση της ζήτησης

Η συνολική ζήτηση για αξιωματικούς και κατώτερο πλήρωμα έχει αυξηθεί εν μέρει λόγω και της δημιουργίας μεγαλύτερων πλοίων. Οι νέες κατασκευές έχουν αυξηθεί, ενώ οι διαλύσεις πλοίων είναι λιγότερες.

Γενικότερα οι νέοι ρυθμιστικοί κανόνες (ISPS Code ) και οι νέες συνθήκες εργασίας, έχουν αυξήσει το φόρτο εργασίας.

Επομένως, ακόμη και μια μέτρια μελλοντική αύξηση στον αριθμό των πλοίων θα οδηγήσει σε πρόσθετη απαίτηση για τους ναυτικούς, η οποία μπορεί μόνο να ικανοποιηθεί με την αυξανόμενη προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα και την επιπλέον κατάρτιση, ειδικά σε ορισμένα πλοία εξειδικευμένου τύπου. 

Αξιωματικοί μεγάλης ηλικίας


Ο παγκόσμιος στόλος συνεχίζει να στηρίζεται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό σε αξιωματικούς που προέρχονται κυρίως από την Ευρώπη, τη Βόρειο Αμερική, την Ιαπωνία και άλλες χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ.

Ομως περισσότερο από το 25% αυτών είναι άνω των 50 ετών και πάνω από το 50% είναι άνω των 40 ετών. Μία αποχώρηση τους από το ναυτικό επάγγελμα θα δημιουργήσει σημαντικό κενό που δύσκολα καλύπτεται από τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες.

Υπάρχει ανάγκη να καλυφθούν οι ανώτερες θέσεις από πληρώματα που προέρχονται από την Απω Ανατολή. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία λίγοι σχετικά ναυτικοί από τις χώρες της Απω Ανατολής θέλουν να παραμείνουν σε θαλάσσια υπηρεσία σε ηλικία μεγαλύτερη των 50 ετών.


Σύμφωνα με αυτά μόνο το 8% των αξιωματικών από την Απω Ανατολή είναι άνω των 50 ετών. Αυτό μπορεί να εξηγήσει εν μέρει γιατί αυτές οι εθνικότητες δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν ακόμη πλήρως τις ανάγκες σε αξιωματικούς αν και υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι.

Πάντως φυσιολογικά αναμένεται ότι τα πληρώματα από την Ασία θα καλύψουν τις θέσεις που θα αφήσουν οι ναυτικοί από τις χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ, ενώ δεν είναι ακόμη σαφείς οι τάσεις για τα πληρώματα από την ανατολική Ευρώπη κάτι που αναμένεται να ξεκαθαρίσει τα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια.

Η έκθεση με βάση τα παραπάνω σημειώνει την ανάγκη να αυξηθεί η προσέλκυση ναυτικών, ενώ θα πρέπει παράλληλα να μειωθούν οι τάσεις απομάκρυνσης από το επάγγελμα. Αν και η προσέλκυση νέων στο επάγγελμα εμφανίζει αυξητικές τάσεις κυρίως από χώρες της Απω Ανατολής και Ανατολικής Ευρώπης και τα επίπεδα κατάρτισης έχουν αυξηθεί εν τούτοις οι προαναφερόμενες τάσεις πρέπει να εντατικοποιηθούν για να καλύψουν την αυξανόμενη ζήτηση. Επίσης πρέπει σε ορισμένες χώρες να βελτιωθούν τα επίπεδα εκπαίδευσης και οι τεχνικές επιλογής των καταλλήλων πληρωμάτων κ.λπ.

Ακόμη θα πρέπει να υπάρξει και μία βελτίωση στις μεθόδους καταγραφής του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές.

Συμπέρασμα

Συμπερασματικά η έρευνα της BIMCO αναφέρει ότι με βάση τα στοιχεία του 2005 διαπιστώνεται μία έλλειψη σε αξιωματικούς και μηχανικούς (ανώτερα στελέχη) στον παγκόσμιο στόλο, ενώ μία επιπλέον της ζήτησης, προσφορά στα κατώτατα πληρώματα.

Αν και το έλλειμμα είναι μικρότερο από το αντίστοιχο του 2000 εν τούτοις η συνεχής αύξηση του παγκόσμιου στόλου σε συνδυασμό και με την εργασιακή πίεση στα πληρώματα, οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι η ζήτηση για καταρτισμένους ναυτικούς θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνεται στη διάρκεια της επόμενης δεκαετίας.

Απαιτούνται συνεπώς αυξημένες προσπάθειες για την προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα και βελτίωση των επιπέδων κατάρτισης.

ΠΗΓΗ: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ  :mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

> Αν χώρες όπως και η Ελλάδα θέλουν να διατηρήσουν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία θα πρέπει να μεριμνήσουν για τη βελτίωση των διαδικασιών ανανέωσης του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού της ναυτιλίας και κυρίως βέβαια στα ανώτερα στελέχη.
> Η προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα με την παροχή ουσιαστικών κινήτρων και η βελτίωση της εικόνας της ναυτιλίας στα μάτια των νέων ανθρώπων είναι δύο από τις ουσιαστικές προϋποθέσεις.


¶ραγε , αν μειωθούν τα ελληνικά πληρώματα επί του πλοίου όπως επιθυμούν οι εφοπλιστές, θα έρθουν έλληνες αξ/κοι ή θα φύγουν?
Και η άλλη πλευρά, αν φύγουν πλοία από την σημαία , θα έρθουν έλληνες αξ/κοι ή θα φύγουν?

----------


## Michael

> ¶ραγε , αν μειωθούν τα ελληνικά πληρώματα επί του πλοίου όπως επιθυμούν οι εφοπλιστές, θα έρθουν έλληνες αξ/κοι ή θα φύγουν?


Μάλλον θα φύγουν. Όπως και να το κάμεις ο καθένας θέλει να μιλάει και με ανθρώπους που τον καταλαβαίνουν, που έχουν την ίδια γλώσσα, θρησκεία, κουλτούρα, κοινωνικά ενδιαφέροντα κτλ. Όχι να φοβάται να μιλήσει μήπως και τον φάνε λάχανο τίποτα παράξενα αλλοδαπά πληρώματα.
Βέβαια αν τα πληρώματα έχουν επιλεγεί προσεγμένα και υπάρχουν ισχυρά κίνητρα (οικονομικά, κοινωνικά, καριέρας και άλλα) γιατί να μην αυξηθούνε κιόλας;




> Και η άλλη πλευρά, αν φύγουν πλοία από την σημαία , θα έρθουν έλληνες αξ/κοι ή θα φύγουν?


Αυτοί που αγαπάν την δουλειά τους και είναι ικανοί θα έρθουν αν βρούν τα κατάλληλα κίνητρα. Αλλά που θα έρθουν; Όχι απαραίτητα στα ελληνόκτητα, αλλά σε όποιον παρέχει τα καλύτερα ωφελήματα. Ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός γαρ. Αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός στην αγορά πληρωμάτων και δη ελλήνων αξιωματικών. Ακόμα υπάρχουν προβλήματα ιδιαίτερα με την προαγώγιμη υπηρεσία. Εξάλλου δεν νομίζω ότι και η ναυτική εκπαίδευση προσφέρει όλα τα απαραίτητα εφόδια και κίνητρα για σταδιοδρομία στον διεθνή στόλο και τα συναφή υποστηρικτικά επαγγέλματα. Ενδεικτικά πριν 100-200 χρόνια στην Σχολή της Ύδρας διδάσκονταν δυο και τρεις ξένες γλώσσες, σήμερα μόνο αγγλικά και είναι ερευνητέο με ποιά ποιότητα. Ο έλληνας όμως έχει κατά καιρούς αποδείξει ότι μπορεί να αυτοεκπαιδευτεί αν χρειαστεί. Αυτό βέβαια δεν δικαιολογεί την υποβάθμιση της δημόσιας και δωρεάν εκπαίδευσης... (αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης).

Εν τέλει ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα; 
-Έχουμε έλληνες ναυτικούς και δεν έχουμε πλοία ή εχουμε ελληνικά πλοία και δεν έχουμε ναυτικούς; Νομίζω πως όταν συζητάμε για τα τέτοιου είδους θέματα πρώτα θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίζουμε την απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα για να έχουμε κοινή αφετηρία σκέψης και προβληματισμού.


[Σημείωση: και μην αρπάζεστε βρε παιδιά. Συ-ζήτηση κάνουμε. Ζήτουμε μαζί να βρούμε την Αλήθεια. Κανείς δεν την κατέχει απόλυτα. Αντίπαλος δεν είναι ο συν-ομιλήτης αλλά η ολική ή μερική άγνοιά μας για την Αλήθεια. Ο συν-ομιλητής είναι ο σύ-ντροφος και συν-οδοιπόρος στο αέναο αυτό ταξίδι μας για την Ιθάκη της Αληθείας. ¶ρα πολύτιμος συμ-μέτοχος στην ίδια ομάδα. Αλλιώς, είναι σαν το ένα χέρι να κτυπάει το άλλο αντί να το βοηθά το ένα το άλλο προς επίτευξη του κοινού σκοπού.]

----------


## natasa

Το θέμα της ποιότητας της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης στη χώρα μας είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον, αφού μέρος της ελλήνικής ναυτιλίας είναι και οι ναυτικοί μας. Επειδή όμως δεν γνωρίζω σχεδόν τίποτα για αυτό, θα ήθελα να μάθω απο όσους έχουν άμεση σχέση. Πιστεύετε οτι η εκπαίδευση είναι αυτή που θα έπρεπε; ανταποκρίνεται στις σύγχρονες ανάγκες του επαγγέλματος (πχ γνώσεις στις νέες τεχνολογίες); Μήπως χρειάζονται ουσιαστικές βελτιώσεις; :?:  Θυμάμαι ένα γνωστό μου που πήγαινε για το δίπλωμα του δεύτερου το 2002 να διαβάζει ''ευστάθεια'' σε ένα βιβλίο παμπάλαιο- κείμενο με ψιλές και δασείες-σημειωμένο και δυσανάγνωστο σε κακό χάλι. Επίσης ο ίδιος άνθρωπος ταξιδεύει 10 χρόνια γνωρίζοντας αγγλικά επιπέδου lower και ισπανικά αυτοδίδακτος. Και το αποκορύφωμα, ενώ τελικά πήρε το χαρτί με τα χίλια βάσανα γιατί του ήταν βουνό η κατανόηση της  ευστάθειας στα tankers, μπάρκαρε πάλι σαν τρίτος γιατί το χαρτί δεν του εξασφάλιζε άμεση προαγωγή. Έπρεπε -λέει- να τον προτείνει ο καπετάνιος του ή κάτι τέτοιο. :?  Για το έρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής  δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση γιατί έχω την ίδια απορία με τον Morgan και δεν μπορώ να την απαντήσω. :mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

> Εν τέλει ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα; 
> -Έχουμε έλληνες ναυτικούς και δεν έχουμε πλοία ή εχουμε ελληνικά πλοία και δεν έχουμε ναυτικούς; Νομίζω πως όταν συζητάμε για τα τέτοιου είδους θέματα πρώτα θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίζουμε την απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα για να έχουμε κοινή αφετηρία σκέψης και προβληματισμού.


Το πρόβλημα...τα προβλήματα....

Πλοία πάντως υπάρχουν.
Πολιτική για να ρθουν  αξ/κοι και πληρωματα δεν υπάρχουν, και συνεπώς ναυτικοί .
Και μάλιστα είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Δεν είναι? Πως να ρθει ο άλλος, όταν παρουσιάζοντα εμπόδια ακόμα και για ανανεώσεις ένα χαρτί σου (αφου είσαι ήδη ναυτικός βέβαια?)
Πως να ρθει όταν ακόμα και όπως σωστά λές ζούμε σε παγκοσμια ελευθερη αγορά, η ελληνική σημαία προβάλλεται ως η μόνη λύση?
πως - πως - πως ???

----------


## Morgan

> Το θέμα της ποιότητας της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης στη χώρα μας είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον, αφού μέρος της ελλήνικής ναυτιλίας είναι και οι ναυτικοί μας. Επειδή όμως δεν γνωρίζω σχεδόν τίποτα για αυτό, θα ήθελα να μάθω απο όσους έχουν άμεση σχέση. Πιστεύετε οτι η εκπαίδευση είναι αυτή που θα έπρεπε; ανταποκρίνεται στις σύγχρονες ανάγκες του επαγγέλματος (πχ γνώσεις στις νέες τεχνολογίες); Μήπως χρειάζονται ουσιαστικές βελτιώσεις; :?:  Θυμάμαι ένα γνωστό μου που πήγαινε για το δίπλωμα του δεύτερου το 2002 να διαβάζει ''ευστάθεια'' σε ένα βιβλίο παμπάλαιο- κείμενο με ψιλές και δασείες-σημειωμένο και δυσανάγνωστο σε κακό χάλι. Επίσης ο ίδιος άνθρωπος ταξιδεύει 10 χρόνια γνωρίζοντας αγγλικά επιπέδου lower και ισπανικά αυτοδίδακτος. Και το αποκορύφωμα, ενώ τελικά πήρε το χαρτί με τα χίλια βάσανα γιατί του ήταν βουνό η κατανόηση της  ευστάθειας στα tankers, μπάρκαρε πάλι σαν τρίτος γιατί το χαρτί δεν του εξασφάλιζε άμεση προαγωγή. Έπρεπε -λέει- να τον προτείνει ο καπετάνιος του ή κάτι τέτοιο. :?  Για το έρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής  δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση γιατί έχω την ίδια απορία με τον Morgan και δεν μπορώ να την απαντήσω. :mrgreen:


Να το βάλουμε εδώ? 
Πώς σπουδάζουμε λοιπόν?

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...t=394&start=30

----------


## Michael

[quote="Morgan"] 
Το πρόβλημα...τα προβλήματα....



> Πλοία πάντως υπάρχουν.
> Πολιτική για να ρθουν  αξ/κοι και πληρωματα δεν υπάρχουν, και συνεπώς ναυτικοί .
> Και μάλιστα είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Δεν είναι? Πως να ρθει ο άλλος, όταν παρουσιάζοντα εμπόδια ακόμα και για ανανεώσεις ένα χαρτί σου (αφου είσαι ήδη ναυτικός βέβαια?)
> Πως να ρθει όταν ακόμα και όπως σωστά λές ζούμε σε παγκοσμια ελευθερη αγορά, η ελληνική σημαία προβάλλεται ως η μόνη λύση?
> πως - πως - πως ???

----------


## Morgan

θελει δουλεια ή δεν έχει ξεκινήσει καν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, οπότε ίσως καλύτερα να πούμε..."θελει να το ξεκινήσουμε και ...βλέπουμε??
εγώ κλίνω στο δεύτερο...

Από την άλλη καλά τα λές για τον "ρόλο" του κράτους...αλλά δεν ισχύει στην πργματικότητα τίποτα από αυτά τα "θα  επρεπε"..

το κράτος δεν υπήρξε και δεν πρόκειται ποτε να υπάρξει υπέρ του συνόλου αλλά μόνο μιας μικρής μερίδας κόσμου (της ελίτ) είτε είναι οι εφοπλιστές , είτε οι βιομήχανοι..ειτε ειτε ειτε

----------


## Michael

> θελει δουλεια ή δεν έχει ξεκινήσει καν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, οπότε ίσως καλύτερα να πούμε..."θελει να το ξεκινήσουμε και ...βλέπουμε??
> εγώ κλίνω στο δεύτερο...


Και εγώ. Ο καθένας ας κάνει ό,τι περνά από το χέρι του, και σιγά-σιγά θα γεννηθούν και οι συλλογικές κινήσεις. Στην αρχή ανοργάνωτες και σκόρπιες και συν τω χρόνω όλο κια πιο οργανωμένες και όλο και πιό και συμπαγείς. Πάντως και μόνο που το συζητάμε εδώ πέρα και κάποιοι μας δαιβάζουν είναι μια σπίθα. Και όπως έλεγε και εκείνο το παλιό σλόγκαν της πυροσβεστικής "μια σπίθα αρκεί να φέρει την καταστροφή" του σάπιου και του επιβλαβούς (συμπληρώνω εγώ). Ή, επειδή μας διαβάζουν και ναυτοπροσκόποι, όπως έλεγε ένα τραγουδάκι που μαθαίναμε στις συγκεντρώσεις "στάλα στάλα η βροχή όλο δυναμώνει, στάλα στάλα η βροχή βρέχεσαι και συ".




> Από την άλλη καλά τα λές για τον "ρόλο" του κράτους...αλλά δεν ισχύει στην πργματικότητα τίποτα από αυτά τα "θα  επρεπε"..


Ναι, βέβαια μεταξύ του τι υπάρχει και τι θα έπρεπε να  υπάρχει, ....υπάρχει ένα χάσμα. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και συζητάμε. Αλλίως δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος. Είναι το χάσμα που μας ενοχλεί και φιλοδοξούμε, αν όχι να το γεφυρώσουμε, τουλάχιστόν να το περιορίσουμε.




> το κράτος δεν υπήρξε και δεν πρόκειται ποτε να υπάρξει υπέρ του συνόλου αλλά μόνο μιας μικρής μερίδας κόσμου (της ελίτ) είτε είναι οι εφοπλιστές , είτε οι βιομήχανοι..ειτε ειτε ειτε


Σ' αυτό το σημείο επέτρεψέ μου να έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου. Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι. Παντού υπάρχουν και οι "καλοί" (για φαντάσου, κάποτε λέγαμε παντού υπάρχουν και οι "κακοί"...). Και φυσικά δεν αναφέρωμαι σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κομματικό χώρο. Αντίθετα σε κάθε χώρο υπάρχουν. Ας τους εντοπίσουμε και ας τους ψηφίσουμε αν είναι αιρετοι ή να τους ενδυναμώσουμε αν είναι κάτι αλλό. Και οι πολιτικοί αν πιεστούν από αυτούς που τους ψηφίζουν θα ενεργήσουν αναλόγως. Αλλά πρέπει να τους πιέζουμε συνεχώς. ¶μα δεν κλάψει το παιδί, η μάνα δεν ταϊζει.
Και ας μην τα βλέπουμε όλα μαύρα βρε παιδί μου. Πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα για το καλύτερο.

----------


## Morgan

Μιχάλη καλημέρα...
σε όσα είπες συμφωνω.
Σε ένα επιμένω _το κράτος δεν υπήρξε και δεν πρόκειται ποτε να υπάρξει υπέρ του συνόλου αλλά μόνο μιας μικρής μερίδας κόσμου (της ελίτ) είτε είναι οι εφοπλιστές , είτε οι βιομήχανοι..ειτε ειτε ειτε_....

ειναι αποδεδειγμενο ιστορικα, ενώ αυτό που αναφέρεις _ Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι_...συμφωνώ αλλά δεν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους, αλλά για έναν ολόκληρο μηχανισμό.Οι άνθρωποι -οι εξαιρέσεις- είναι απλά η επιβεβαίωση του κανόνα (το λέει και ο σοφός λαός), που δυστυχώς χάνονται στα γρανάζια (συγνώμη για το μελοδραματικό). Μην μπερδεύουμε το κρατος με τους ανθρωπους ή τα κομματα. Αυτά είναι απλά κομμάτια του ... Δεν θα το πάω παραπέρα γιατί θα μπλέξω τα πολιτικά.

*Πάντως και εδώ τελειώνω, χωρίς συλλογική δράση, αρχικά στην πραγματικότητα ατομική και σιγά σιγά μαζική και δυναμική , δεν γίνεται τίποτα.*

----------


## Michael

> το κράτος δεν υπήρξε και δεν πρόκειται ποτε να υπάρξει υπέρ του συνόλου αλλά μόνο μιας μικρής μερίδας κόσμου (της ελίτ) είτε είναι οι εφοπλιστές , είτε οι βιομήχανοι..ειτε ειτε ειτε....


Συμμερίζομαι εν μέρει την άποψή σου, πλην όμως αδυνατώ να την αποδεχτώ πλήρως. Εξάλλου το κράτος ως μηχανισμός είναι ουδέτερο και δεν έχει βούληση. Το βουλευόμενο κομμάτι του αποτελούν οι πολιτικοί ή ακριβέστερα οι εκάστοτε υπουργοί και διοικητές οι οποίοι δεν είναι απαραίτητα αιρετοί, αλλά πάντως διορίζονται από τον εκάστοτε πρωθυπουργό, μιάς και το πολιτικό μας σύστημα είναι πρωθυπουργικοκεντρικό. [εξυπακούεται τα όποια "κομματικά" τα αφήνουμε εκτός. ¶λλά για να μην τυχόν εκτραπεί η δημόσια συζήτηση προς αυτά ας περιοριστούμε σε όσα αναφέρθησαν γενικώς]
Πάντως και οι εφοπλιστές ή οι εργοδότες δεν είναι απαραίτητα ανεπίδεχτοι της όποιας πίεσης ή και εξ ορισμού με αντίθετα συμφέροντα προς αυτά των εργοδοτούμενων.




> Πάντως, χωρίς συλλογική δράση, αρχικά στην πραγματικότητα ατομική και σιγά σιγά μαζική και δυναμική , δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


 όπως υποστηρίζεις προφανώς και εσύ:
    «Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ένα όνειρο 
     και ας είναι η φωτιά του να σε κάψει»

και άμα καταφέρει να ζεστάνει και τους πέριξ και επιγενόμενους, ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## Morgan

Συμφωνώ μόνο στο δεύτερο σχόλιο!!!  :wink: 


στα άλλα.......άσε , θέλει αναλυση και δεν είναί ούτε ο χώρος ούτε η ώρα

----------


## Michael

Στο πρώτο σχόλιο:  :wink: 

Στο δεύτερο συμφωνώ απολύτως!

----------


## Morgan

συννενοηθηκαμε....!!!χαχαχα

----------


## Morgan

> Του Σάββα Ν. Αθανασίου
> Η φυγή των πλοίων από την ελληνική σημαία και η αποχώρηση νέων ναυτικών από το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι τα δύο μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει σήμερα η ελληνική ναυτιλία. Σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία στοιχεία που έχει το «Κ» στη διάθεσή του, κατά το έτος 2005 έφυγαν από την ελληνική σημαία 158 πλοία, συνολικής χωρητικότητας 3.850.137 κόρων, ενώ ενεγράφησαν στο ελληνικό νηολόγιο μόνο 87 πλοία, χωρητικότητας 2.366.015 κόρων. Με άλλα λόγια η μείωση τόσο σε αριθμό πλοίων όσο και σε χωρητικότητα του υπό ελληνική σημαία στόλου παίρνει πλέον δραματικές διαστάσεις, ανεξαρτήτως για ποιο λόγο φεύγουν τα πλοία. Εξάλλου τον μήνα Ιανουάριο του τρέχοντος έτους, σύμφωνα με ναυλομεσιτικούς οίκους του Πειραιά, περιορισμένος ήταν και ο αριθμός των πλοίων που ήρθαν στο εθνικό νηολόγιο. Ειδικότερα αναφέρθηκαν ότι ύψωσαν την ελληνική σημαία τα πλοία:
> - Δεξαμενόπλοιο «Arhangel», χωρητικότητας 85.421 όρων, το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορέα το 2005 και η συνολική αξία ανέρχεται σε 52.069.600 δολάρια. Πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ανεφέρθη η Activity Exellences A και εκπρόσωπός της είναι ο κ. Κορβέσης Αθανάσιος.
> - Το φορτηγό χύδην φορτίου Doric Challenge, χωρητικότητας 43.288 κόρων, το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 2006 στην Ιαπωνία. Η αξία του πλοίου ανέρχεται σε 24.782.900 δολάρια.
> Το φορτηγό χύδην φορτίου «Bulk Five», χωρητικότητας 43.189 κόρων, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2004 και κόστισε 33.646.400 δολάρια. 
> Το φορτηγό χύδην φορτίου «Bulk Six», χωρητικότητας 43.205 κόρων, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2005. Η αξία του πλοίου ανέρχεται σε 44.000.000 δολάρια.
> - Το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό «Κυριακή Ι», χωρητικότητας 395,58, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ισπανία το 1985 και αγοράσθηκε έναντι 1.200.000 δολαρίων. Το πλοίο ανήκει στη Ναυτική Εταιρεία Αρχιπέλαγος Θαλάσσιες Γραμμές και εκπρόσωπός της είναι ο κ. Γεώργιος Ράπτης.
> Το φορτηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Φίλιππος», χωρητικότητας 12.254 κόρων, ναυπηγήθηκε στη Νορβηγία το 1973. Πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία είναι η Greenbriar Shipping και αγοράσθηκε στην τιμή των 2.750.000 δολαρίων.
> Οσον αφορά τις πωλήσεις πλοίων Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών, τον μήνα Ιανουάριο, αναφέρθηκε ότι πωλήθηκαν το «Εξπρές Αδωνις», έναντι 1.250.000 ευρώ, το επιβατηγό τουριστικό «Σάντα Ειρήνη», χωρίς να αναφερθεί τιμή, το φορτηγό πλοίο «Αγιος Αρσένιος», στην τιμή των 610.000 ευρώ, το δεξαμενόπλοιο «Σάρα», σε Τούρκους αγοραστές έναντι 119.710 ευρώ, το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Λυκομήδης», έναντι 620.000 δολαρίων.
> ...

----------


## che

ΜIA ΠΟΛΥ καλή βάση προβληματισμού και διαλόγου σε εθνικό επίπεδο για το μέλλον της ελληνικής ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, τη σημασία της για την εθνική οικονομία, αποτελεί η μελέτη του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς, που έγινε για λογαριασμό του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος.

Η μελέτη, με τίτλο «Διερεύνηση και καταγραφή των επιπτώσεων της ναυτιλιακής δραστηριότητας στην ελληνική οικονομία-ναυτεργατικό δυναμικό και κόστος επάνδρωσης του ελληνικού πλοίου», θέτει προς εξέταση μία σειρά κρίσιμων θεμάτων της ελληνόκτητης ναυτιλίας και κυρίως προσπαθεί να απαντήσει στο κρίσιμο στρατηγικό πρόβλημα αν και κατά πόσον επηρεάζει θετικά με τη δράση της η ελληνόκτητη ναυτιλία το σύνολο της εθνικής οικονομίας και, στο βαθμό που η απάντηση είναι θετική, αν υπάρχει ανάγκη λήψης επιπλέον μέτρων, με στόχο την περαιτέρω ενίσχυση του ρόλου της στη διεθνή ναυτιλία και συνακόλουθα στην ελληνική οικονομία.

Η ελληνική πρωτοκαθεδρία στις θάλασσες δεν είναι δεδομένη, καθώς και άλλες ανταγωνίστριες δυνάμεις αυξάνουν τα τελευταία χρόνια το ρόλο τους στο παγκόσμιο μεταφορικό εμπόριο διά θαλάσσης.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι ο γερμανικός εμπορικός στόλος αυξήθηκε από 118 πλοία σε 603 πέρυσι, ως αποτέλεσμα των φορολογικών μέτρων που έλαβε η γερμανική κυβέρνηση αλλά και των νέων μορφών χρηματοδότησης του μέσω των γνωστών ως «KG» εταιρειών.

Οπως επισημαίνει χαρακτηριστικά το μηνιαίο δελτίο της Επιτροπής Ελληνικής Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου (Committee), επικαλούμενο τον γερμανικό Τύπο, μόνο το 2005 οι Γερμανοί πλοιοκτήτες έλαβαν επιχορηγήσεις συνολικού ύψους 51 εκατ. ευρώ, αυξημένες κατά 14% σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη χρονιά.

Αλλωστε, στο θέμα αυτό αναφέρεται και στην επιστολή προς τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, η οποία συνοδεύει τη μελέτη, ο πρόεδρος του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας, Γιώργος Γράτσος.

«Η ελληνόκτητη ναυτιλία, από το 2000 και εντεύθεν, παρουσιάζει μείωση του αριθμού των πλοίων και υποτονική ανάπτυξη. Μεταξύ του 2000 και του 2005, ο αριθμός πλοίων της ελληνόκτητης ναυτιλίας μειώθηκε κατά 6,9%, ενώ ο λοιπός παγκόσμιος στόλος αυξήθηκε κατά 5,6%, όσον αφορά τη χωρητικότητα dw, ο ελληνόκτητος στόλος αυξήθηκε κατά 20,9%, ενώ ο λοιπός παγκόσμιος στόλος αυξήθηκε κατά 29,1%».

Πάνω από 250.000 ευρώ

Το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο, προσθέτει ο κ. Γράτσος, διαπιστώνοντας τη μείωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας τού υπό ελληνική σημαία πλοίου για πολλά χρόνια τώρα και παρακολουθώντας τις εξελίξεις αυτές, χωρίς να φαίνεται να υπάρχει διάθεση της πολιτείας να αντιμετωπίσει το καίριο αυτό φαινόμενο, προέβη στην ανάθεση σχετικής μελέτης στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς.

Σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη, παρατηρείται σημαντικό έλλειμμα ανταγωνιστικότητας στα υπό ελληνική σημαία πλοία μεταξύ 244.000 ευρώ και 366.000 ευρώ ανά πλοίο ανά έτος, αναλόγως του μεγέθους του.

Στο αναμφισβήτητα κεφαλαιώδες θέμα της απασχόλησης στη ελληνική ναυτιλία αναφέρεται το δεύτερο κεφάλαιο της μελέτης, στο οποίο μεταξύ άλλων επισημαίνεται ότι η ελληνική ναυτιλία, εκτός από σπουδαία συναλλαγματοφόρο βιομηχανία (το ναυτιλιακό συνάλλαγμα το 2004 ανήλθε στα 12,4 δισ. ευρώ, ενώ σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη το ελάχιστο επίπεδο εισροών ανεξαρτήτως του επιπέδου της τιμής του δείκτη της ναυλαγοράς είναι τα 8 δισ. ευρώ), αποτελεί και σημαντικό όπλο στην καταπολέμηση της ανεργίας.

Με βάση την τελευταία απογραφή της 20/9/2002 στα ελληνικά και ελληνόκτητα πλοία, απασχολούνται 24.974 Ελληνες και ξένοι ναυτικοί. Από αυτούς, 17.786 είναι Ελληνες. Σε σχέση με το 2000, σε απόλυτους αριθμούς, έχουμε αύξηση των απασχολούμενων ναυτικών κατά 609 και αύξηση στην απασχόληση των Ελλήνων ναυτικών κατά 584 ναυτικούς.

Ωστόσο, στο ίδιο διάστημα σημειώθηκε αύξηση και στον αριθμό των απογραφέντων πλοίων κατά 124 μονάδες, συνεπώς η αύξηση της απασχόλησης δεν είναι ικανοποιητική, όπως σημειώνει η μελέτη.

Αν δεχθούμε, προστίθεται, ότι σε κάθε πλοίο, ανάλογα με το μέγεθος, αναλογούν από 8-12 Ελληνες ναυτικοί, σύμφωνα με τις υφιστάμενες διατάξεις επάνδρωσης, στα 124 πλοία θα έπρεπε να είχαμε αύξηση των απασχολουμένων ναυτικών από 992-1.488 ναυτικούς. Συνεπώς, η αύξηση στην απασχόληση των Ελλήνων ναυτικών κατά 584 δεν κρίνεται ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιητική.

Σε άλλο σημείο, η μελέτη, επικαλούμενη στοιχεία των ετών 1994-2002, διαπιστώνει παράλληλα και μία μείωση της προσφοράς ναυτικών. Ειδικότερα, από 33.373 ναυτικοί που υπηρετούσαν το 1994, το 2002 υπηρετούσαν μόνο 24.794.

Χάνεται η ναυτοσύνη

Η μελέτη επισημαίνει τον κίνδυνο η τάση αυτή μακροπρόθεσμα να οδηγήσει στην απώλεια «ναυτοσύνης» των Ελλήνων ναυτικών και η χώρα μας να απολέσει ένα από τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματά της, δηλαδή την ικανή ναυτική εργασία και εμπειρία, με απροσδιόριστες συνέπειες στο μέλλον.

Ωστόσο, όπως υπογραμμίζει σε άλλο σημείο, πέρα από τις αρνητικές συνέπειες της μη κάλυψης των οργανικών συνθέσεων από Ελληνες ναυτικούς, υπάρχει πιθανώς και μία παράπλευρη ωφέλεια από την τάση αυτή. Με τις παρούσες διατάξεις περί συνθέσεως πληρωμάτων που επιτρέπουν τη ναυτολόγηση ορισμένου αριθμού ξένων ναυτικών, τα ελληνικά πλοία έχουν έλλειμμα ανταγωνιστικότητας σε όρους οικονομικού κόστους ανά μήνα από περίπου 20.000-25.000 ευρώ.

Η μειωμένη προσφορά επιτρέπει στην ελληνική πολιτεία να λάβει ελαστικότερα μέτρα στη σύνθεση των πληρωμάτων. Ωστόσο, στη μελέτη τονίζεται ότι οποιαδήποτε απόφαση για ελαστικότερες απαιτήσεις στη σύνθεση πληρωμάτων απαιτεί ιδιαίτερη μελέτη και ανάλυση, ώστε και να επιτευχθεί ο στόχος της βελτίωσης της ανταγωνιστικότητας των ελληνικών πλοίων αλλά και να αποφευχθεί η επιτάχυνση της μείωσης προσφοράς Ελλήνων ναυτικών και κατάρρευσης των εσόδων του ΝΑΤ 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, όπως τονίζει προς τον ΥΕΝ ο κ. Γράτσος, για να επανακτήσει τη χαμένη ανταγωνιστικότητα η ελληνόκτητη και υπό ελληνική σημαία ναυτιλία, είναι απαραίτητο να νομοθετηθούν ελαστικές συνθέσεις και να θεσπισθούν τα μέτρα για την ανταγωνιστικότητα που προβλέπει η Ε.Ε.

Το όποιο προβλεπόμενο κόστος αυτών των μέτρων θα είναι πολύ μικρότερο από τις πιθανές απώλειες στην εθνική οικονομία, αν δεν αντιμετωπισθεί έγκαιρα το θέμα της ανταγωνιστικότητας της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας.

ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΕΩΡΓΟΣ 

πηγη ''ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ''

----------


## Michael

> Χάνεται η ναυτοσύνη
> 
> Η μελέτη επισημαίνει τον κίνδυνο η τάση αυτή μακροπρόθεσμα να οδηγήσει στην απώλεια «ναυτοσύνης» των Ελλήνων ναυτικών και η χώρα μας να απολέσει ένα από τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματά της, δηλαδή την ικανή ναυτική εργασία και εμπειρία, με απροσδιόριστες συνέπειες στο μέλλον.


Νωρίς το θυμηθήκαμε! Ο κόσμος το είχε τούμπανο κι εμείς κρυφό καμάρι...




> Η μειωμένη προσφορά επιτρέπει στην ελληνική πολιτεία να λάβει ελαστικότερα μέτρα στη σύνθεση των πληρωμάτων.


Απορία: ισχύει και το αντίστροφο; Δηλαδή αν αυξηθεί η προσφορά θα πρέπει να αυξήσουμε τις οργανικές; Ή μήπως είναι σαν τις τιμές των βενζινάδικων στην Ελλάδα; Όταν δηλαδή ανεβαίνει η τιμή του βαρελιού, ανεβαίνουν κι αυτές. Όταν καταιβαίνει αυτές... "σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα".




> Ωστόσο, στη μελέτη τονίζεται ότι οποιαδήποτε απόφαση για ελαστικότερες απαιτήσεις στη σύνθεση πληρωμάτων απαιτεί ιδιαίτερη μελέτη και ανάλυση, ώστε και να επιτευχθεί ο στόχος της βελτίωσης της ανταγωνιστικότητας των ελληνικών πλοίων αλλά και να αποφευχθεί η επιτάχυνση της μείωσης προσφοράς Ελλήνων ναυτικών και κατάρρευσης των εσόδων του ΝΑΤ


Το σωστό να λέγεται...




> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, όπως τονίζει προς τον ΥΕΝ ο κ. Γράτσος, για να επανακτήσει τη χαμένη ανταγωνιστικότητα η ελληνόκτητη και υπό ελληνική σημαία ναυτιλία, είναι απαραίτητο να νομοθετηθούν ελαστικές συνθέσεις



Το σωστό να λέγεται... αλλά άλλο το σωστό για σένανε και άλλο είναι για εμένανε...




> και να θεσπισθούν τα μέτρα για την ανταγωνιστικότητα που προβλέπει η Ε.Ε.


Ανταγωνιστικότητα για τα ελληνικά πλοία. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ελεύθερη οικονομία γαρ.
Για την ανταγωνιστικότητα των Ελλήνων ναυτικών όμως τι κάνουμε; Τους επιτρέπουμε να πωλήσουν τις υπηρεσίες και ναυτική τεχνογνωσία τους με κανόνες ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού; Έχει την τυπική ελευθερία να επιλέξει να εργαστεί σε όποιο πλοίο θέλει, της όποιας σημαίας και όποιας πλοιοκτησίας; Ή μήπως όχι; Μήπως οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές μονοπουλούν την ελληνική ναυτική εργασία;
Και άντε και του τους δίνουμε την τυπική ελευθερία. Τους έχουμε προσφέρει μέσω της δημόσιας ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης όλα εκείνα τα θεωρητικά εφόδια και τις τεχνικές δεξιότητες που θα τους επέτρεπαν να κάμουν μια διεθνή σταδιοδρομία με σχετική άνεση, τόσο στα πλοία όσο και μετά από μερικά χρόνια και στα ναυτιλιακά γραφεία και τις εν γένει παραναυτιλιακές δραστηριότητες; Εξάλλου αυτό θα "μειώσει και την ανεργία" και θα "αυξήσει και εισρέον ναυτιλιακό συνάλλαγμα" αφού θα εργάζονται σε ξένα πλοία, αλλά επαναπατριζόμενοι θα τα ξοδεύουν στην Ελλάδα.

"Το όποιο προβλεπόμενο κόστος αυτών των μέτρων θα είναι πολύ μικρότερο από τις πιθανές απώλειες στην εθνική οικονομία, αν δεν αντιμετωπισθεί έγκαιρα το θέμα της ανταγωνιστικότητας της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας".

Το "ναυτικό" επιμελητήριο επιμελείται των συμφερόντων των εφοπλιστών. Των συμφερόντων των ναυτικών ποιός επιμελείται; Το "εφοπλιστικό" επιμελητήριο μήπως;

"Κούνα, κουνα , κούνα, ...θα την μπατάρουμε την σκούνα" (Michael)


Και στην σκούνα μέσα είμαστε όλοι...

----------


## MIRSINI

Oξεία επίθεση, με επίκεντρο τις ακτοπλοϊκές συγκοινωνίες, εξαπέλυσε ο Xρήστος Παπουτσής σε δύο μέτωπα:

Eναντίον της Eυρωπαϊκής Eπιτροπής (Kομισιόν) αφενός και της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης αφετέρου.
O κ. Παπουτσής, σε πρόσφατη (3 Φεβρουαρίου) επιστολή του προς τον υπουργό Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας M. Kεφαλογιάννη, χρησιμοποιεί ιδιαζόντως σκληρούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Συγκεκριμένα:

α) Kαταγγέλλει ανοιχτά την Kομισιόν για «μεροληπτική προσέγγιση υπέρ των επιδιώξεων ιδιωτικών οικονομικών συμφερόντων, που βρίσκονται σε ευρεία αντίθεση με το γενικότερο δημόσιο συμφέρον», καθώς και «ακραία προσέγγιση και ερμηνεία του κοινοτικού κανονισμού 3577/92» και

β) Kαταλογίζει στην κυβέρνηση Kαραμανλή «ανομολόγητη υιοθέτηση των επιδιώξεων των οικονομικών συμφερόντων».

Mε δύο λόγια, ο κ. Παπουτσής κατηγορεί κομψά, αλλά ευθέως, κυβέρνηση και Kομισιόν, ότι με τις πράξεις ή τις παραλείψεις τους εξυπηρετούν ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, σε βάρος του δημοσίου συμφέροντος.

Tο ερέθισμα για παρέμβαση έδωσε στον πρώην υπουργό Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας (επί Σημίτη) η προκλητική «αιτιολογημένη γνώμη» που η Kομισιόν έστειλε στο YEN στις 19-12-2005. Σ αυτό το τελεσίγραφο οι γραφειοκράτες των Bρυξελλών ξιφουλκούν υπέρ των Eλλήνων ακτοπλόων εφοπλιστών. Oπως αποκάλυψε το «Eθνος» (13-1-06), με την «αιτιολογημένη γνώμη» η Kομισιόν κατεδαφίζει τον παραπάνω κοινοτικό κανονισμό, ευθυγραμμιζόμενη πλήρως με τις εφοπλιστικές αξιώσεις, όπως:

H επάνδρωση των επιβατηγών της ακτοπλοϊας.
Eνώ, δηλαδή, ο κανονισμός ορίζει ρητώς πως στην απελευθερωμένη ακτοπλοϊα τα πλοία επανδρώνονται σύμφωνα με το δίκαιο της χώρας υποδοχής, έρχεται η Kομισιόν να ισχυρισθεί ότι:

H επάνδρωση των πλοίων σύμφωνα με την ελληνική νομοθεσία «είναι δυνατόν να προκαλέσει περιορισμούς της ελευθερίας που πρέπει να απολαμβάνουν οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες...».
Aν αυτό συμβεί, θα ξεκληριστούν τα ελληνικά και κοινοτικά πληρώματα από τα επιβατηγά πλοία.

Στο θέμα αυτό ο κ. Παπουτσής τονίζει με νόημα ότι «δύσκολα μπορεί να γίνει αντιληπτός» ο παραπάνω ισχυρισμός των Bρυξελλών. Στο προαναφερόμενο δημοσίευμα του «Eθνους» ο ευρωβουλευτής του KKE Γ. Tούσας για το ίδιο θέμα μιλούσε για: «Συμπαιγνία της κυβέρνησης με τους εφοπλιστές και την Kομισιόν».

O κ. Παπουτσής υποστηρίζει πως οι συνθήκες της Eυρωπαϊκής Eνωσης επιτρέπουν στα κράτη-μέλη: «Nα διεκδικούν την εξυπηρέτηση του δημοσίου συμφέροντος, όπως αυτό προσδιορίζεται με τις ιδιαιτερότητες κάθε χώρας».

O ίδιος, μάλιστα, αναφέρει την περίπτωση της Iσπανίας που προσέφυγε στο Eυρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο, το οποίο:«Aναγνώρισε τις ιδιαιτερότητες των νησιωτικών περιοχών...». O κ. Παπουτσής ενθαρρύνει την κυβέρνηση να πραγματοποιήσει «επίσημο διάβημα προς το Συμβούλιο (σ.σ. υπουργών) και την Eπιτροπή...», υπογραμμίζοντας:

«Δεν επιτρέπεται η εγκατάσταση καθεστώτος ομηρίας της οικονομικής και κοινωνικής δραστηριότητας της νησιωτικής Eλλάδας, στο όνομα της διαρκούς μεγιστοποίησης του επιχειρηματικού κέρδους...».

O ίδιος υπερασπίζεται επίσης το δικαίωμα της χώρας να βάζει «οροφή» στους ναύλους γ θέσης, θυμίζοντας στην Kομισιόν ότι: «Ως θεματοφύλακας των Συνθηκών υποχρεούται να σέβεται τόσο το γράμμα όσο και το πνεύμα του κοινοτικού κεκτημένου».
ΠΗΓΗ ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## triad

ΕΣΠΑΣΕ το «ψυχολογικό φράγμα» των 3.000 ο αριθμός των άνεργων ναυτικών. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του Γραφείου Ευρέσεως Ναυτικής Εργασίας, στο τέλος Ιανουαρίου 2006, ο συνολικός αριθμός ανέργων ναυτικών έφτασε τους 3.023, εκ των οποίων μόλις οι 1.351 δικαιούνται επιδότησης.

Σημειώνεται δε ότι, το Δεκέμβριο του 2005, τα στοιχεία έδειχναν την ανεργία στους 2.978 ναυτικούς. Επίσης, στο τέλος του Νοεμβρίου 2004, οι καταγεγραμμένοι άνεργοι Ελληνες ναυτικοί ανέρχονται σε 2.634. Το Φεβρουάριο και το Μάρτιο του 2004, ο αριθμός των ανέργων ήταν μεγαλύτερος, έχοντας ανέλθει σε 2.714 και 2.859 αντίστοιχα. Το Νοέμβριο του 2003, ο αριθμός των ανέργων καταγεγραμμένων ναυτικών είχε φτάσει τους 1.848, ενώ το 2002 ήταν μόλις 1.242.

Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με τα στοιχεία της Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας, που δημοσιοποιήθηκαν το Δεκέμβριο του 2005, το Σεπτέμβριο του 2004 οι θέσεις εργασίας των Ελλήνων ναυτικών μειώθηκαν σε ποσοστό 4,5%, σε σχέση με το 2002. Ειδικότερα, οι εν ενεργεία Ελληνες ναυτικοί, το Σεπτέμβριο του 2004, έφταναν τους 17.897 από 18.747 το 2002 και 18.450 το 2000, ενώ θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι το 1994 ήταν 25.842.

Οι αιτίες 

Η έξαρση της ανεργίας στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα, αυτή την περίοδο, οφείλεται σε τρεις βασικές αιτίες. Στη συνεχόμενη μείωση του ελληνικού νηολογίου. Μέσα στο 2005, διεγράφησαν από το ελληνικό νηολόγιο 158 πλοία, συνολικής χωρητικότητας 3,85 εκατ. κοχ., ενώ ενεγράφησαν στο ελληνικό νηολόγιο 87 πλοία, χωρητικότητας 2,36 εκατ. κοχ.

Επίσης, καταλυτικό ρόλο στην αύξηση της ανεργίας παίζει και το γεγονός ότι μεγάλος αριθμός πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας αυτή την περίοδο είναι δεμένα για επισκευές, καθώς και το ότι δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμη η νέα περίοδος για τις κρουαζιέρες στην Ελλάδα. 

Μάλιστα, το μεγαλύτερο βάρος του διεκδικητικού πλαισίου της απεργίας που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας πέφτει στην καταπολέμηση της ανεργίας. 

- Αμεση απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου για την «αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις».

- Εξασφάλιση του συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένου δικαιώματος για εργασία και άμεση απορρόφηση όλων των προσφερομένων για εργασία ανέργων Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών.

- Δεκάμηνη επάνδρωση ακτοπλοϊκών - επιβατηγών πλοίων.

- Ανάκληση εγκριτικών πράξεων νηολόγησης πλοίων.

- Ιδρυση ανεξάρτητου Ειδικού Ταμείου Ανεργίας.

Στο πλευρό των ναυτικών τάχθηκε χθες ο νομάρχης Πειραιά, Γιάννης Μίχας, ο οποίος στη διάρκεια της συνεδρίασης του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών συντάχθηκε με τις θέσεις της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας για το νομοσχέδιο για τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση που συζητείται στη Βουλή και έκανε εκτενή αναφορά στις διατάξεις που περιέχονται και αφορούν την ακτοπλοΐα.

Οι ειδικότητες 

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ανεργίας αντιμετωπίζουν οι ναύτες που έχουν καταγεγραμμένους 346 ανέργους και ακολουθούν οι ναύκληροι με 323. Υψηλά ποσοστά ανεργίας έχουν και οι γ' μηχανικοί με 255 ανέργους, οι α' μηχανικοί με 133, όπως και οι πλοίαρχοι β' με 230. Επίσης, 204 ανέργους έχουν οι πλοίαρχοι α', 194 οι πλοίαρχοι γ', με 186 οι θαλαμηπόλοι α', ενώ 102 είναι οι άνεργοι μηχανοδηγοί α'' και 115 οι θαλαμηπόλοι β'.

ΠΕΝΕΝ

Σε αποτυχία καταλήγει το πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης ανέργων ναυτικών του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, το οποίο αφορούσε τέσσερις ειδικότητες. Η Πανελλήνια Ενωση Ναυτών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, υπογραμμίζει: «Οι άνεργοι γύρισαν την πλάτη τους στις αποπροσανατολιστικές κινήσεις του υπουργείου Ε.Ν. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι οι απογεγραμμένοι άνεργοι στο Γραφείο Ευρέσεως Ναυτικής Εργασίας και στα κατά τόπους λιμεναρχεία ξεπερνούν τους 3.000, ενώ ο αριθμός που επρόκειτο να λάβει μέρος στα προγράμματα ήταν 200 άνεργοι ναυτικοί, και τελικά ο αριθμός όσων δήλωσαν συμμετοχή δεν ξεπέρασαν τους 50». 

>>>Aυτα ας τα πει καποιος στους καθηγητες μας που συνέχεια λένε δεν υπάρχουν ναυτικοί και οι Ελληνες δεν ακολουθουν το ναυτικο επαγγελμα. Με τετοιες προοπτικές...

----------


## k_chris

edw prepei na anafer8ei kai to koino systhma axiologhshs poy exoune oi etairies....

den xerw polla gi ayto alla kapoios me kalh dia8esh apo kapoia naytiliakh isws mporei na mas diafwthsei.....!!!!

----------


## Morgan

γιατί να αναφερθεί εδώ???

υγ .καλη διαθεση παντα απο ολους  :Wink:

----------


## k_chris

> γιατί να αναφερθεί εδώ???
> 
> υγ .καλη διαθεση παντα απο ολους


gia toys 3.000 anergous naytikoys poy anaferei h triad.

giati gia na milhsoume me eilikrineia to pio eykolo sthn ellada einai na vgaleis mia naytikh sxolh alla exeis ta prosonta na antapokri8eis....????

kai sas prolabainw.....   xerw ayto aneikei se allo topic

----------


## Morgan

πιστευεις οτι η "αξιολογηση" που χρησιμοποιουν οι εταιρειες ειναι ο λογος δημιουργιας 3000 ανέργων?εγω νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν αλλοι λογοι.

στην ερωτηση σου απαντω : οχι παντα.

----------


## fcuk

Αλλος ενας απο αυτους που χαραξαν....καλος η' κακος το μελλον της ελληνικης ''ακτοπλοοιας'' ειναι ο Παντελης Σφηνιας.

Αυτο το κομματι ηταν το καλυτερο που μπορεσα να βρω στο διαδυκτιο αφου τα πιο πολλα δημοσιευματα που υπαρχουν μιλανε για την αυτοκτονια του.επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το χωριζω σε δυο κομματια...


Παντελής Σφηνιάς έζησε μέσα σε 62 μέρες όσα δεν έζησε στα 62 χρόνια της ενδιαφέρουσας ζωής του. Mετά την πέταξε απ' το παράθυρο... "Σα να τον βλέπω... Aνοίγει την πόρτα, βγαίνει στο μπαλκόνι, αφού έχει πιει ένα-δυο ουισκάκια, πηδάει με τα πόδια στο κενό και, πέφτοντας, κοιτάζει τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι και μονολογεί: "άντε γ...! Eμένα δεν θέλατε; Πάρτε με να τελειώνουμε", λέει στενός του φίλος που τον γνώριζε από το 1974... Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς ζήτησε ουίσκι, μόλις έφτασε το γραφείο του το τελευταίο πρωί της ζωής του. Tο αγαπημένο του ποτό ήταν η ρακή από το χωριό του, για την οποία δεν σήκωνε κουβέντα ότι ήταν η καλύτερη που υπάρχει... Aπό τα πολύ χαμηλά βρέθηκε στα πιο ψηλά κι ύστερα, μεμιάς, στα τάρταρα. Γνήσιο παιδί της ακτοπλοΐας ακολούθησε τη μοίρα των "μεγάλων" του χώρου, που έφυγαν άφραγκοι ή άκλαυτοι! O Φουστάνος, ο Σιγάλας, ο Eυθυμιάδης, ο Tυπάλδος και τώρα αυτός.
O Θόδωρος Πάγκαλος το ίδιο βράδυ της αυτοκτονίας, μιλώντας στην Έλλη Στάη, δηλώνει: "Eίτε αποδειχθεί ότι ο Σφηνιάς είχε ευθύνη, είτε αποδειχθεί ότι ο πλοίαρχος πήγε κι έριξε το βαπόρι στα βράχια, ο τρόπος που επέλεξε να θέσει τέρμα στη ζωή του, δείχνει ότι είχε υψηλό αίσθημα ευθύνης και αξίζει κάθε τιμή. Δεν τον γνώριζα τον Παντελή Σφηνιά, αλλά τον τιμώ...".
Όσοι, πάντως, γνώρισαν τον Παντελή Σφηνιά από κοντά, λίγο-πολύ περίμεναν το απονεννοημένο διάβημά του. Kαταλάβαιναν ότι αργά ή γρήγορα με την τροπή που είχαν πάρει τα πράγματα, θα οδηγείτο στο "μη περαιτέρω". "Tρελαίνομαι. Mε βλέπουν στο αυτοκίνητο στα φανάρια και με καρφώνουν με το βλέμμα, λες και βλέπουν εγκληματία", είχε πει σε ένα φίλο του.
Kόπιασε πολύ να φτάσει ψηλά. Kι όταν τα κατάφερε, θέλησε να κάνει πράξη το όραμά του. Mια μεγάλη ομπρέλα κι από κάτω οι περισσότερες εταιρείες της ακτοπλοΐας. Mε το κράτος να έχει τον πρώτο λόγο. Kι ο Σφηνιάς είχε κερδίσει την εύνοια του κράτους. Ήταν ετοιμόρροπες οι πιο πολλές (οικογενειακές) ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, είχαν από καιρό πάψει να εμπνέουν εμπιστοσύνη, είδαν την πρότασή του για εξαγορά και συνένωση σαν σωσίβιο και πιάστηκαν απ' αυτή...
O Σφηνιάς πλήρωσε τα χρέη τους, έδωσε και μεγάλο αριθμό μετοχών στους ιδιοκτήτες τους (οι οποίοι πούλησαν μεγάλο αριθμό και πήραν "ζεστό" χρήμα), αφού η δυναμική της εταιρείας και το φιλικό πολιτικό περιβάλλον υπόσχονταν κέρδη - χωρίς μεγάλο κόπο για τους μετόχους - στο μέλλον. Aλλά τα πράγματα δεν ήρθαν έτσι. Tην παραμονή της αυτοκτονίας του ένας στενός του συνεργάτης, από τους παρευρεθέντες στο τελευταίο μίτινγκ με τον Σφηνιά, εκμυστηρευόταν σε φίλους του ότι η εταιρεία αντιμετώπιζε πρόβλημα επιβίωσης. "Aυτή τη στιγμή με τις ανατιμήσεις του πετρελαίου έχουμε μηνιαίο παθητικό 600 εκατομμύρια. Mεθαύριο που λήγει η ακινησία και θα βγουν αναγκαστικά στα δρομολόγια και τα highspeed, που είναι αμφίβολο αν θα μεταφέρουν περισσότερα από 50 άτομα την ημέρα, το παθητικό θα ανέβει στο ένα δισ. το μήνα. Eγώ είμαι ήδη με φάρμακα, αφού από το στρες και την πίεση αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα. E, δεν μπορεί κάποιος από μας θα την πληρώσει". Πληροφορίες λένε πως και εκείνος που την πλήρωσε "έπαιρνε φάρμακα για την καταστολή του στρες". Eίναι δυνατόν να είσαι σκληρός στη δουλειά, "ξυράφι" στις διαπραγματεύσεις, να μη χαμπαριάζεις όταν κάθεσαι στο τραπέζι της συζήτησης και από την άλλη, μόλις ακούς το "Roberta" με τον Pepino Di Capri να δακρύζεις; Nαι, είναι... Πρακτοράκι, ζυμωμένο στην πιάτσα των πασατζέρικων στο Pέθυμνο όπου γεννήθηκε, ο Σφηνιάς έβλεπε πάντα μπροστά. Θητεύοντας πλάι στον Kώστα Eυθυμιάδη, τον εφοπλιστή που άλλαζε τη ρότα της ακτοπλοΐας στην Kρήτη, μαθαίνει τα μυστικά της δουλειάς. "Aν είχανε φιλότιμο οι Κρητικοί θα έπρεπε να έχουν στήσει στο νησί το άγαλμα του Eυθυμιάδη κι όχι να πεθάνει ο άνθρωπος στη ψάθα", έλεγε και ξανάλεγε...
Για τον Παντελή υπήρχαν δυο λέξεις: "μπροστά" και "ψηλά". Δεν κοίταζε πίσω κι άφηνε τα απόνερα για τους άλλους. Δεν ήταν, βέβαια, καμιά "Παναγία". Kαι τα "ριξίματά" του τα έκανε και σκληρός απέναντι σε ανταγωνιστές του υπήρξε. Πάντα, όμως, μέσα στους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Aπέρριπτε το "ο θάνατός σου, η ζωή μου". Ίσως έφτανε μέχρι το "εσύ πέρασες καλά μέχρι εδώ, τώρα καιρός να περάσουν καλά κι άλλοι". Aλλά στις μπίζνες, αυτό δεν είναι αθέμιτο... Tο ναυάγιο του "Eξπρές Σαμίνα" ήταν το τέλος του. Όπως ήταν το ναυάγιο του "Eλεάνα" για τον Eυθυμιάδη και του "Hράκλειου" για τον Tυπάλδο. Kάθε μεγάλο ναυάγιο στην Eλλάδα θέλει κι ένω επώνυμο θύμα στη στεριά. Aρχαία τραγωδία, που λένε, με "κάθαρση", αλλά χωρίς "από μηχανής θεό"...
Aπό το 1974 ο Σφηνιάς μπλέχτηκε στις "Mινωικές Γραμμές", την εταιρεία "λαϊκής βάσης" του Hρακλείου. Γρήγορα - αν και χωρίς πτυχία και σπουδές - κέρδισε έδαφος κι άφησε πίσω του πολλούς μπρούκληδες. Σε ελάχιστο χρόνο είχε γίνει "πρώτη φίρμα" στην εταιρεία κι ο λόγος του μετρούσε. Tο 1981, η ιδέα του για την επέκταση της επιχείρησης στην Aδριατική συναντάει δυσκολίες. ¶ντε να πείσεις τώρα τους "μετόχους", που πήγαιναν στις συνελεύσεις με τα κοφίνια και τα κοτόπουλα ότι "η επέκτασις της εταιρείας εις τα γραμμάς Eλλάδος-Iταλίας καθίσταται πλέον αναγκαιότης". Kι όμως, τους έπεισε! Kαι το χρήμα άρχισε να μπαίνει ζεστό στα ταμέια. Όσο κι αν η μόστρα της "λαϊκής βάσης" ξεθώριαζε, ο Παντελής προχωρούσε. Ήταν πια και παντρεμένος, είχε και δυο παιδιά... O Nικόλας, 25 χρονών σήμερα, παντρεύτηκε πρόπερσι και στη δεξίωση του γάμου στο Ekali Club ήταν παρούσα όλη η high society της σύγχρονης Eλλάδας. O Mηνάς, 23 ετών σήμερα, τελειώνει το ναυτικό. Kι οι δυο στην εταιρεία στα "χαμηλά", έτσι "για να μαθαίνουν από κάτω προς τα πάνω τη δουλειά", όπως έλεγε ο πατέρας τους. O Nικόλας ήταν από τους πρώτους που πετάχτηκαν στο δρόμο για "να δουν τι ήταν αυτός ο κρότος" και βρέθηκε μπροστά στο άψυχο κορμί του πατέρα του...

συνεχιζεται....

----------


## k_chris

symfwnw oti den einai o monos logos anergeias....(pou mporei na mhn einai pragmatika anergoi !)


to deytero 8ema to exoyme analysei palia

----------


## Morgan

ασε ρε συ Χρηστάρα....δεν βλεπεις γενικα τι γινεται? την ιδια ωρα που κάποιοι "σφυράνε αδιάφορα" , κάποιοι άλλοι πεινάνε...
τώρα δε , με την ιδιωτική ναυτική εκπαίδευση...έχει να πέσει πολύ κλάμα.

----------


## Michael

1) Δυσκολεύομαι να αντιληφθώ την άμεση πραγματική σχέση του συστήματος αξιολόγησης των εταιριών με την προβαλλόμενη ανεργία των ναυτικών. Θα μπορούσατε να την αποσαφηνίσετε;
2) Απορώ ειλικρινά με τα στοιχεία που θέλουν να υπάρχει ανεργία των ναυτικών. Το καταλαβαίνω πλήρως για τα κατώτερα πληρώματα, αλλά αδυνατώ να το δεκτώ ως πληροφορία για τους αξιωματικούς. Η αίσθηση που υπάρχει είναι ότι μάλλον έλλειψη αξιωματικών υπάρχει. Ποιές είναι οι μεθόδοι μέτρησης και προσδιορισμού της ανεργίας των ναυτικών; Τα στοιχεία του ΟΟΣΑ εξάλου, αλλά και του πανεπιστημίου του Warwick δεικνύουν έλειψη ναυτικών και με προοπτική και για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Με βάση μάλιστα και την εμπειρική διαπίστωση από προγηθείσες μελέτες του φαίνεται να έχουν αξιοπιστία. Αφήνω κατά μέρος δε την έλειψη σε εξειδικευμένους τύπους πλοίων. Μήπως η ζήτηση εργασίας υπάρχει, αλλά για τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα υπάρχουν άλλες ειδικές αιτίες που θα τους απόκλειαν ούτως ή άλλως;

----------


## Morgan

1) Το σύστημα αξιολογησης που αυτη την στιγμη χρησιμοποιουν ολες οι "σοβαρες" εταιρειες καθως αποτελει και απαιτηση των oil majors 
ωστε να "διασφαλισουν" τους καλυτερους ναυτικους για τα βαπορια που ναυλωνουν έχει ως κύριο σκοπό το ξεσκαρταρισμα.
Αντικειμενικα αυτο ειναι δυνατον να δημιουργησει προβλημα σε μεγαλη η μικρη μεριδα ναυτικων αν και πολυ καλα ξερουμε ολοι οσοι εργαζομαστε σε γραφεια 
οτι τα συστηματα αυτα ειναι διατρητα και φυσικα εχουν βαση τους την υποκειμενικη κριση του εκαστοτε operator, technical superitendent , purchase manager, crew manager κτλ
που αναλαμβανει την συμπληρωση του. Συνεπως το συστημα αξιολογησης αποτελει πολλες φορες αφορμη για να απομακρυνθει καποιος απο μια Ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια παρα 
ουσιαστικος λογος. Αλλωστε τοσοι και  τοσοι μπαρκαρουν χωρις βασικες γνωσεις αγγλικων ας πουμε... - Το συστημα  αυτο κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη ΔΕΝ
ενισχυει την ανεργια των ναυτικων αφου ετσι ή αλλιως οσοι εχουν τα κονε, βολευονται....αν δεν υπηρχε αυτος ο τροπος θα βρισκοταν αλλος οπως γινονταν τοσο καιρο. Κερδισμενοι ειναι οι καρχαριες και οι πρακτορες.

2) Ανεργια των ναυτικων σε κατωτερα πληρωματα ειναι δεδομενη και ξερουμε και που οφειλεται. 
Ανεργια στους αξ/κους??? Ναι υπαρχει αλλα πρεπει να δουμε σε ποιες ειδικοτητες. Στους Πλοιαρχους Α και τους Α μηχανικους σιγουρα!Στους Γραμματικους? Βεβαιως!
Ο λογος ειναι απλος: Η μειωση του απαιτουμενου χρονου για την αποκτηση του διπλωματος Α οδηγει με μαθηματικη ακριβεια στην δημιουργια 
πληθους αξ/κων που εχουν συμπληρωσει και πλεον ειναι "ετοιμοι" για πλοιαρχοι/μηχανικοι Α,Β. Ολοι ειναι αδυνατον να απορροφηθουν. ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν τοσες αναλογες θεσεις.
Αντιθετα πιστευω πως στους Γ πλοιαρχους δεν υπαρχει αυτο το προβλημα παρα μονο οταν οι εφοπλιστες 
δημιουργουν τεχιτη κριση ωστε να προωθησουν τα συμφεροντα τους (οπως στην πραγματικοτητα προωθησαν και την μειωση).

ελληνες αξ/κοι υπαρχουν ωστε να καλυπτουν τις απαιτουμενες θεσεις - οι καταστασεις δεν το επιτρεπουν.

----------


## Michael

1) Υπάρχει δηλάδη κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα από μέρους των ναυλωτών ή ομιλούμε περί των απαιτήσεών τους για προϋπηρεσία και την γενικότερη απαίτηση για ικανότητες και εμπειρία των ναυτικών, την νοοτροπία των vetting inspections κτλ;
2) Βέβαια, η μείωση του χρόνου για τα διπλώματα (ή μάλλον πιστοποιητικά) ήταν αναπόφευκτο να οδηγήσει εκεί. Αλλά δεδομένου και του γεγονότος ότι πολλοί εφοπλιστές θα ήθελαν μειώσουν και τις θέσεις των ελλήνων ανθυποπλοιάρχων και της γενικότερης μειωμένης πλέον στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα προσέλευσης ίσως είναι και μονόδρομος. Πάντως το ότι κάποιος κέκτηται διπλώματος πχ Α' τάξεως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εργασθεί σε κατώτερη θέση. Αν υπάρχει πλεόνασμα προς τα πάνω, θα υπάρχει μοιραία έλειμα προς τα κάτω. Βέβαια τώρα θα μου πεις γιατί το πήρε το δίπλωμα; Ε, αν και ίσως να φανώ λίγο σκληρός, αν το πήρε το δίπλωμα θα βρεί εύκολα εργασία στην αντίστοιχη θέση. Αν όμως του το δώσαν, έ, ας μην έχει παράλογες απαιτήσεις, διότι άλλο τα τυπικά προσόντα και άλλο τα ουσιαστικά. Και δυστυχώς τα πλοία δεν διοικούνται αποτελεσματικά με τυπικά προσόντα. Ας αναλογιστεί τις πραγματικές του ικανότητες και όχι αυτές που το παραπαιόμενο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα τον άφησε να πιστεύει αφελώς και εγωιστικώς ότι έχει. Αυτό είναι ένα σημείο από αυτό που είπα ότι μερικοί ίσως να μην βρίσκουν εργασία για ειδικούς λόγους που θα τους απέκλειαν ούτως ή άλλως. Δηλαδή, λόγω όχι πληθώρας προσφερομένων ατόμων, αλλά απαράδεκτης σπανίδος των στοιχειώδων προσόντων τους. Φταίνε τώρα αυτοί που φτάσαν να γίνουν αξιωματικοί, φταίει το κράτος, είναι άλλο θέμα. Πάντως προς το παρόν δεν νομίζω ότι πραγματικά ικανοί αξιωματικοί δεν μπορούν να βρούν εργασία. Βέβαια από την άλλη, αν δεν τους παρέχονται τα ανάλογα κίνητρα, θα στραφούν σε άλλους τομείς για να αξιοποιήσουν τις ικανότητές τους. Οπότε θα έχουμε διαρροή από επάνω με ταυτόχρονη διαρροή από κάτω και για το τι μένει και τι μέλει γενέσθαι οψόμεθα.

----------


## Morgan

a.Ναι και γίνεται ολο και πιο επιβεβλημενο τοσο εμπορικα οσο και νομικα.
b.ι.Μην γίνεσαι άδικος, οι περισσότεροι παίρνουν τα διπλώματά τους με διάβασμα και μπάρκα. αυτό εμένα μου αρκεί και να σου πάω και κάτι? το τι μαθήματά διδάσκονται δεν είναι και επιλογή των "σπουδαστών".
ιι.δύσκολα ένας με άδεια Α' θα κάνει ειδικότητα Β' ή Γ'! είναι θέμα κύρους, επαγγελματισμού αλλά και χρημάτων...μην ξενάμε πως η διαφορά μεταξύ Β και Α πλοιαρχου είναι περίπου 3 + χιλιάδες στα γκαζάδικα μηνιαίως!

αν τώρα κάποιος ρωτήσει "αν δεν βρισκουν δουλεια , δεν πρεπει να πανε πασο και να κανουν και κάτι "κατωτερο" " ? εγω απαντω " αν καποιος δεν βρισκει δουλεια σε αυτο που εχει κουραστει και σπουδασει, ας δημιουργησουμε τις προυποθεσεις για να βρει"...

----------


## k_chris

> εγω απαντω " αν καποιος δεν βρισκει δουλεια σε αυτο που εχει κουραστει και σπουδασει, ας δημιουργησουμε τις προυποθεσεις για να βρει"...



kalo ayto xrhsto alla mou kanei ligo galliko

egw proteinw stous neous touxaliston sto xwro na mhn afierw8oun se mia mono eidikothta (douleia)
na synexizoun synexws tis spoudes toys opoudhpote nimizoun oti kleinoun. fysika proteinw naytiliako, oikonomiko, nomiko tomea gia tous ploiarxous kai na mhn allazoun eukola etairies

----------


## lamainmusain

Σωστοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## Morgan

> kalo ayto xrhsto alla mou kanei ligo galliko
> 
> egw proteinw stous neous touxaliston sto xwro na mhn afierw8oun se mia mono eidikothta (douleia)
> na synexizoun synexws tis spoudes toys opoudhpote nimizoun oti kleinoun. fysika proteinw naytiliako, oikonomiko, nomiko tomea gia tous ploiarxous kai na mhn allazoun eukola etairies


γαλλικο , αγγλικο , ελληνικο,αλβανικο,  Χρηστο μου ειναι αδιαφορο. ειναι σιγουρα ομως εργατικο....

συμφωνω μαζι σου για τις σπουδες...φιλε μου και συναδελφε , μορφωση - μορφωση - μορφωση....

----------


## MIRSINI

*Ο άνθρωπος που θα γινόταν βασιλιάς* 

*Τι αποκαλύπτει η αυτοκτονία. Τα ερωτήματα και οι δεσμεύσεις. Τα πλοία και οι μετοχές* 


*Ενα παιδί από το Ρέθυμνο της Κρήτης ξεκινάει να κατακτήσει τον κόσμο. Αλλάζει δυο-τρεις δουλειές, όλες όμως σε σχέση με τη θάλασσα. Ανεβαίνει αργά αλλά ανεβαίνει σταθερά. Ωσπου ο ρυθμός της ανόδου αρχίζει και επιταχύνεται ζαλιστικά.* 




Σύμφωνα με πολλές μαρτυρίες, ο _Σφηνιάς_ αρχίζει να βγάζει λεφτά ως ναυτιλιακός πράκτορας κυρίως από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80. Τότε κτίζει το σπίτι του στην Εκάλη και αποκτά ένα εξοχικό στα Λεγρενά. Είναι η περιουσία ενός επιτυχημένου επαγγελματία, χωρίς τίποτε το εντυπωσιακό. 
Η επιρροή του όμως στον χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας αρχίζει να είναι αναντίστοιχη με τη θέση ενός ανθρώπου που απλώς διαχειρίζεται πρακτορεία των Μινωικών Γραμμών. Ολοι ξέρουν ή διαισθάνονται ότι είναι κάτι περισσότερο από αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι είναι ένας άνθρωπος πανέξυπνος και ικανός, ο οποίος γνωρίζει άριστα τον επιχειρηματικό χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας. Διαθέτει επιπλέον αυτό το ειδικό χάρισμα να βλέπει μπροστά από τις εξελίξεις. Εχει όραμα αλλά και άποψη για τον χώρο του. Αντιλαμβάνεται ότι η παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοΐα των μικροεφοπλιστών οδεύει προς το τέλος της. Οτι χρειάζεται κάτι καινούργιο. 
Είναι ο πραγματικός εγκέφαλος πίσω από το επιτυχημένο εγχείρημα των Μινωικών Γραμμών; Εκεί οι απόψεις στον ναυτιλιακό χώρο διίστανται. Αλλοι του αποδίδουν ευθέως την πατρότητα της ιδέας, τον χαρακτηρίζουν _«ιθύνοντα νου»_ χωρίς να αναμειχθεί ποτέ στη διοίκηση. Αλλοι θεωρούν ότι κατάφερε απλώς να εμπορευθεί προς τα έξω έναν τέτοιο ρόλο ­ χωρίς να μειώνουν την ειδική συνεισφορά του στο επιχειρηματικό άλμα της εταιρείας. Αλλοι εκτιμούν ότι ανεξαρτήτως ρόλου η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία του ήταν οι σχέσεις που κατάφερε να οικοδομήσει με τις Μινωικές Γραμμές. 
Από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90 ο _Σφηνιάς_ κάνει ένα πραγματικό κοινωνικό άλμα. Ενας από τους παλαιότερους φίλους του, ο κοσμηματοπώλης κ. *Κ.* *Καίσαρης,* του ανοίγει τις πόρτες. Μπαίνει πια στα υψηλότατα κλιμάκια της αθηναϊκής τζετ σετ και του επιχειρηματικού κόσμου. Ο μικρός ναυτιλιακός πράκτορας συνομιλεί με κολοσσούς και μεγιστάνες. 
Με την οικογένεια *Βαρδινογιάννη* γνωρίζεται από παλιά λόγω Κρήτης, Ρεθύμνου και θάλασσας. Ο Ολυμπιακός, η μεγάλη αγάπη του _Σφηνιά,_ τον φέρνει κοντά στον κ. *Σ.* *Κόκκαλη* από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90. Συχνά βρίσκονται στο γήπεδο ή γιορτάζουν μαζί μια επιτυχία της ομάδας. Αργότερα θα γνωριστεί και με τον κ. *Δ.* *Κοντομηνά,* μια γνωριμία που πολύ γρήγορα παίρνει τον χαρακτήρα στενής φιλίας. Τα ονόματα των νέων γνωριμιών του δεν έχουν τελειωμό. 
Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι ο_ Σφηνιάς_ είναι ΠαΣοΚ σχεδόν από τότε που υπάρχει ΠαΣοΚ. Κρητικός και από το Ρέθυμνο δεν είχε πολλές πιθανότητες να βγει κάτι άλλο. Στο ΠαΣοΚ έχει φίλους, τα περισσότερα κυβερνητικά στελέχη τα ξέρει προσωπικά. 
Αλλά και αυτό να μη συνέβαινε, οι Μινωικές Γραμμές είναι μεγάλο διαβατήριο. Του εξασφαλίζει άμεση πρόσβαση στον εκάστοτε υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. Τον βοήθησε το ΠαΣοΚ; Τον ευνόησε το ΠαΣοΚ; Υπήρξε ο_ «άνθρωπος του ΠαΣοΚ στη ναυτιλία»_; Εφτιαξε ένα _«πράσινο μονοπώλιο»_; Η συζήτηση γίνεται και θα γίνεται στο διηνεκές. Γεγονός είναι ότι πάντα ένας επιχειρηματίας αναπτύσσεται καλύτερα όταν το κόμμα που υποστηρίζει βρίσκεται στην εξουσία! Είναι αλήθεια ότι ο _Σφηνιάς_ δεν τσιγκουνεύεται τα εισιτήρια για τους πράσινους ετεροδημότες. Αλλά ως έξυπνος επιχειρηματίας δεν βάζει όλα τα αβγά στο ίδιο καλάθι. Λέγεται μάλιστα ότι στις τελευταίες εκλογές διέθεσε τρία πλοία για ετεροδημότες και στη ΝΔ με προσωπική προσφορά στον κ. *Κ.* *Καραμανλή.* Οι αλλαγές αγγίζουν και την οικογενειακή του κατάσταση. Το 1995 χωρίζει από την πρώτη του σύζυγο ­ ένας γάμος που είχε κρατήσει από το 1972 και είχε δώσει δύο παιδιά, τον *Νίκο* και τον *Μηνά.* Επισήμως ο λόγος του διαζυγίου είναι _«αμοιβαία κόπωση»._ Ο,τι και αν συνέβη, πάντως, οι σχέσεις του με την πρώην σύζυγό του παρέμειναν καλές ως το τέλος. Στις 14 Νοεμβρίου 1999 ο _Σφηνιάς_ παντρεύεται την κυρία *Γιούλη Κλωνιζάκη.* Ο γάμος έγινε σε ένα εκκλησάκι στη Ρώμη με κουμπάρους τον κ. _Κοντομηνά_ και τον κ. _Καίσαρη._ Ηταν η εποχή του απόλυτου θριάμβου. Ουδείς μπορούσε να πιστέψει τότε ότι η πρώτη επέτειός τους θα γιορταζόταν σε τόσο ζοφερό κλίμα. 
** Οι μυστικές συνομιλίες* 
Το καλοκαίρι του 1999 αγοράζει και το σπίτι στη Μύκονο, στην περιοχή του Τούρλου. Ενα σπίτι περίπου 150 τ.μ., με μια μικρή πισίνα αλλά και με γήπεδο τένις. Ο _Σφηνιάς_ πλέον πληροί όλα τα τυπικά στοιχεία ενός έλληνα μεγιστάνα. Ακόμη και αν ο ίδιος δεν είναι ούτε κολοσσός ούτε βαθύπλουτος. Θα επιχειρήσει να γίνει. Η μεγάλη του ιδέα ήταν η MFD. Μια ιδέα που πείθει... Η ιδιωτική συμμετοχή στο κεφάλαιο μάζεψε 127 δισ. δρχ., τα 70 δισ. σε ρευστό. 
Χρήμα πρωτοφανές για μια εταιρεία εκτός Χρηματιστηρίου. Ολόκληρη η επιχειρηματική Αθήνα συνωθείται στον προθάλαμο μιας επιχειρηματικής προσπάθειας την οποία η ναυτιλιακή αγορά έχει προεξοφλήσει ως χρυσωρυχείο. Οι μεγαλύτεροι οικονομικοί παράγοντες βάζουν μέσον για να μπορέσουν να αγοράσουν μετοχές. _«Αν ήθελε,_ _ο Παντελής θα είχε μαζέψει τότε και τα διπλάσια ή τα τριπλάσια χρήματα._ _Τον παρακαλούσαν να του δώσουν λεφτά!»_ λέει ένας στενός συνεργάτης του, ο οποίος έζησε την προσπάθεια αυτή από την πρώτη της μέρα. Η βασική ιδέα είναι όντως μεγαλοφυής. Μαζεύεις πολλά χρήματα από πολλούς, εξαγοράζεις τους μικρούς βάζοντάς τους και αυτούς στην εταιρεία, ανανεώνεις τον στόλο, γίνεσαι ουσιαστικά μονοπώλιο, εκσυγχρονίζοντας ταυτοχρόνως και την ακτοπλοΐα. Την ίδια στιγμή μπαίνεις στο Χρηματιστήριο, ώστε οι πολλοί παίρνουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω στο πολλαπλάσιο. 
Σε αυτούς μένουν οι μετοχές και στον _Σφηνιά_ η διοίκηση μιας θαλασσινής αυτοκρατορίας. Ο άνθρωπος που θα γινόταν _Βασιλιάς του Αιγαίου._ Τελικά η περίοδος της βασιλείας κράτησε πολύ λίγο. Για την ακρίβεια, βυθίστηκε μια φουρτουνιασμένη νύχτα στη βραχονησίδα Πόρτες, έξω από την Πάρο. Θύματα 81... Για την ακρίβεια, 82. Δύο μήνες αργότερα ο άνθρωπος που δεν ήταν πια βασιλιάς πήδηξε από το μπαλκόνι του γραφείου του. Σκοτώθηκε ακριβώς όπως ο Ικαρος όταν πέταξε πολύ ψηλά, να φθάσει τον ήλιο. 
*Η ζωή μετά το ναυάγιο* 


Οσοι τον ζούσαν από κοντά συμφωνούν: ο _Σφηνιάς_ δεν αντέδρασε με ενοχές ή τύψεις για το ναυάγιο του _«Εξπρές Σάμινα»._ Ηταν οδύνη για τους νεκρούς, αγανάκτηση για το λάθος, οργή για τη στάση του Τύπου απέναντί του. Αλλά ούτε ενοχές ούτε τύψεις. 
Σε καμία στιγμή, λένε, δεν αισθάνθηκε ένοχος ή έστω απλώς υπεύθυνος. Σε αυτό όλες οι μαρτυρίες είναι κατηγορηματικές. Δεν υπάρχουν τύψεις διότι δεν θεωρεί ότι φέρει ευθύνη για την τραγωδία. Μάλλον όμως είναι ο μόνος που το πιστεύει ή τολμάει να το πει. 
Ο δημόσιος διασυρμός τον κάνει σιγά σιγά άλλον άνθρωπο. _«Είμαι ο Σφηνιάς,_ _ο φονιάς»_ λέει με πίκρα στους φίλους του όταν παίρνει τηλέφωνο. Αγωνίζεται να είναι παρών στις εξελίξεις, να κρατήσει την εταιρεία που θεωρεί δημιούργημα ζωής, να δώσει κουράγιο στους υπολοίπους. Η ζωή του όμως δεν είναι πια η ίδια. 
Εχει αραιώσει τις δημόσιες εμφανίσεις του. Δεν αποδέχεται εύκολα προσκλήσεις. Πόσο μάλλον που και οι προσκλήσεις έχουν αραιώσει πολύ. Ο _Σφηνιάς_ δεν είναι πια ο περιζήτητος καλεσμένος, το χαϊδεμένο παιδί μιας κοσμικής κοινωνίας. Μένει μόνος. _«Μόνο εσύ μ' αγαπάς»_ συνηθίζει να λέει στη γυναίκα του. 
Η πικρία αρχίζει και τον κερδίζει. Πικρία απέναντι στον Τύπο και στις τηλεοράσεις ­ πολλοί από τους σημερινούς κατηγόρους του σπρώχνονταν πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες για να τους εξασφαλίσει ένα εισιτήριο ή για να τους δώσει μια συνέντευξη. 
Πικρία απέναντι στην κυβερνητική παράταξη για την οποία θεωρεί ότι βοήθησε όπως μπορούσε προτού τον εγκαταλείψει τη δύσκολη στιγμή. Πικρία για τους πολιτικούς που βλέπει να παρελαύνουν στα κανάλια. Πικρία για γνωστούς και φίλους. 
Αισθάνεται ότι πνίγεται, ότι δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει στις κατηγορίες. Οι εφημερίδες δεν δημοσιεύουν ούτε τις ανακοινώσεις της εταιρείας. Αναγκάζεται να ξοδεύει εκατομμύρια για πληρωμένες καταχωρήσεις. Φίλοι του εκδότες και δημοσιογράφοι δεν βγαίνουν καν στο τηλέφωνο. Από την άλλη πλευρά, είναι ένας υπερήφανος άνθρωπος. Αγωνίζεται να μη δείχνει την απογοήτευσή του, την απόγνωση που αρχίζει και τον περικυκλώνει. Κακά τα ψέματα: _τη στιγμή της πτώσης_ _ο Σφηνιάς πληρώνει κυρίως τον λογαριασμό της ανόδου του_. Οπως συμβαίνει πάντα στην Ελλάδα.
*ΠΗΓΗ:ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ*

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ενα μεγάλο προβλημα που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι οτι οι φοιτητές σπουδάζουν σε κάποιες σχολές απλά για να σπουδάσουν κάτι. Πόσοι από τους σπουδαστές των ΑΕΝ θέλουν να γίνουν ναυτικοι; Πολύ λίγοι. Αλλά αυτό δε συμβαίνει μόνο στις ΑΕΝ αλλά σχεδον σε όλες τις σχολές στην Ελλάδα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μόνο επαγγελματίες δεν μπορούν να γίνουν κάποιοι.

----------


## Morgan

αυτό όμως είναι γενικό πρόβλημα σωστά...

----------


## Michael

[quote=Morgan]Μην γίνεσαι άδικος, οι περισσότεροι παίρνουν τα διπλώματά τους με διάβασμα και μπάρκα. αυτό εμένα μου αρκεί και να σου πάω και κάτι? το τι μαθήματά διδάσκονται δεν είναι και επιλογή των "σπουδαστών"./quote]

Είναι σαφώς πέρα από κάθε αμφισβήτηση ότι οι ναυτικοί παίρνουν τα διπλώματα και τους αντίστοιχους βαθμούς μετά από πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία, μελέτη και εξετάσεις. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα ενώ ξεμπαρκάρουν αντί να παν στα σπίτια τους και να δουν τα παιδιά τους και τις οικογένειες τους είναι αναγκασμένοι να παρακολουθούν το ΚΕΣΕΝ και να βλέπουν τους λιμενικούς και τους υπαλλήλους των σχετικών υπηρεσιών. Όμως αυτό δεν αλλάζει το αναμφισβήτητο επίσης γεγονός της όχι ανταποκρινόμενης στις ανάγκες της σημερινής Ναυτιλίας στάθμης και περιεχομένου του εκπαιδευτικού και επιμορφωτικού συστήματος καθώς και του εν γένει συστήματος ελέγχου των προσόντων και πιστοποίησης. Μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει το υπάρχον σύστημα, αλλά προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον είναι δεδομένο. Σε μακροχρόνιο διάστημα θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει αν οι συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς των ναυτικών σε πρώτο στάδιο και οι ίδιοι σε ύστερο ασκούσαν τις ανάλογες πιέσεις που απαιτούνται. Μέχρι τότε όμως το πρόβλημα παραμένει και έγκειται στο εξής: Υπάρχουν αξιωματικοί που τους δίνονται τα σχετικά πιστοποιητικά και που όμως εν τέλει είναι ακόμα ελλιπείς σε γνώσεις και δεξιότητες. Όχι όλοι, αλλά κάποιοι. Το ελάχιστο επίπεδο γνώσεων και δεξιοτήτων που απαιτεί το σύστημα για να πιστοποιήσει κάποιον είναι χαμηλότερο του αρμόζοντος. Έτσι κάποιοι απ’ αυτούς που πιστοποιούνται έχουν φροντίσει με επιπλέον μελέτη και εξάσκηση να αποκτήσουν και τα ουσιαστικά προσόντα και κάποιοι όχι.
Αυτός λοιπόν που θα βγει στην αγορά για να βρει εργασία κτώμενος του σχετικού πιστοποιητικού/διπλώματος και θα θέλει ναυτολογηθεί στην ανάλογη θέση, μη έχωντας τα πραγματικά προσόντα δεν θα προτιμηθεί από τις επιχειρήσεις διότι τους αφορούν όχι μόνο τα τυπικά, αλλά και τα ουσιαστικά προσόντα. 

[quote=Morgan]δύσκολα ένας με άδεια Α' θα κάνει ειδικότητα Β' ή Γ'! είναι θέμα κύρους, επαγγελματισμού αλλά και χρημάτων...μην ξενάμε πως η διαφορά μεταξύ Β και Α πλοιαρχου είναι περίπου 3 + χιλιάδες στα γκαζάδικα μηνιαίως![/quote]

Αν όντως δεν έχει τα τυπικά και ουσιαστικά προσόντα καλά θα κάνει να μην δεχτεί. Σύντομα θα βρει εργασία στην ανάλογη θέση. Κανείς δεν θα προτιμήσει έναν λιγότερο ικανό από έναν πραγματικά ικανό. Το πρόβλημα που προκύπτει βέβαια είναι το τι μισθό θα πάρει. Οι επιπλέον αξιωματικοί που δεν έχουν τα ουσιαστικά προσόντα θα χρησιμοποιούνται ως άλλοθι για να δημιουργείται τεχνητή πληθώρα σε εποχή που υπάρχει σπανίδα ικανών αξιωματικών. 
Για τον τυχόν όμως αξιωματικό που υπολείπεται των ουσιαστικών προσόντων, δεν νομίζω πως τίθεται θέμα κύρους και επαγγελματισμού. Αυτός με το να εκμεταλλεύεται τα ελαττώματα του συστήματος αποκτάει έναν τίτλο που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα έπρεπε να τον είχε. Αυτό όμως δεν έπεται πως μπορεί να έχει την αξίωση και για αναγνώριση από την αγορά που λειτουργεί μάλλον κατά το ουσιαστικό κριτήριο παρά κατά το τυπικό. Έχω δε την αίσθηση ότι η στάση του μάλλον αντιεπαγγελματική και θρασύς είναι. Διότι πέραν των άλλων δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και στους συναδέλφους που είναι υποχρεωμένοι εκόντες άκοντες να δεχθούν στην πλάτη του τα επίχειρα της στρεβλής συμπεριφοράς του.

[quote=Morgan]αν τώρα κάποιος ρωτήσει "αν δεν βρισκουν δουλεια , δεν πρεπει να πανε πασο και να κανουν και κάτι "κατωτερο" " ? εγω απαντω " αν καποιος δεν βρισκει δουλεια σε αυτο που εχει κουραστει και σπουδασει, ας δημιουργησουμε τις προυποθεσεις για να βρει"... [/quote]

Αυτός που το αξίζει θα βρει έστω και με κάποια ταλαιπωρία στην αρχή. Αυτός όμως που δεν το αξίζει θα ήθελα τουναντίον να δημιουργήσουμε τις προϋποθέσεις για να μην βρει. Διότι αν δεν είναι ικανός αυτό θα έχει αποτέλεσμα και στις πράξεις ή παραλείψεις του κατά την ενάσκηση των επαγγελματικών του καθηκόντων. Δεν ήθελα να υποστώ τις τυχόν αρνητικές συνέπειες τους είτε ως πλήρωμα είτε ως εφοπλιστής είτε ως ναυλωτής είτε ως κοινωνικό σύνολο… Θα περίμενα δε από μέρους του να επιδείξει την ανάλογη υπευθυνότητα και να αποκτήσει τον σχετικό δίπλωμα όταν θα γνωρίζει ότι είναι και πραγματικά ικανός. Έτσι ούτε τους συναδέλφους θα βλάψει (συντείνοντας στην δημιουργία τεχνητής πληθώρας) ούτε και τον εαυτό του.

----------


## falenitsa

χωρις παρεξηγηση ειναι κανεις χιωτης?

----------


## Morgan

εγω παντως οχι!
μηπως ομως να μπει η ερωτηση σε αλλο τοπικ??

----------


## efouskayak

Falenitsa ναι γιατι έχουμε και χιώτες και μπορει να τους ενδιαφέρει η ερώτηση....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## falenitsa

μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι οι περισσοτεροι απ΄τους Χιωτες δε γουσταρουν τους υπολοιπους ναυτικους που ειναι απο καποιο αλλο μερος της Ελλαδας?συγκεκριμενα οχι μονο δε τους γουσταρουν αλλα συνομωτουν και εναντιον τους?αν μου δωσει καποιος μια καλη εξηγηση θα τον παραδεχτω και θα το σεβαστω.κι αυτο γιατι μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει βρεθει κανεις να μου εξηγησει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Sad: 


*MORGAN: Falenitsa , Aν επελεγες το θεμα να το δημοσιευσεις στο σωστο μερος συμφωνα και με τις δικες μου αλλα και της Εφης, παραινεσεις , ίσως να βρισκονταν καποιος ή κάποιοι να σου απαντήσουν .

Σου προτεινω να διαβασεις 1 παραγραφο μετα το μηνυμα σου την απαντηση μου ή δυο την απαντηση της Εφης ή αν όλα αυτα ειναι δυσκολα....
διαβασε εδώ : http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=7*

----------


## Morgan

Η απογραφή των ναυτικών .

Στις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί η ανά διετία  απογραφή των εργαζομένων στα πλοία  χωρητικότητας 100 κοχ και άνω. 
Σύμφωνα με την σχετική απόφαση του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας θα απογραφούν οι Έλληνες και ξένοι ναυτικοί των πλοίων με ελληνική σημαία καθώς και των ελληνόκτητων πλοίων  τα οποία είναι  συμβεβλημένα  με το Ναυτικό Απομαχικό Ταμείο.

----------


## Petros

> Η απογραφή των ναυτικών .
> 
> Στις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί η ανά διετία απογραφή των εργαζομένων στα πλοία χωρητικότητας 100 κοχ και άνω. 
> Σύμφωνα με την σχετική απόφαση του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας θα απογραφούν οι Έλληνες και ξένοι ναυτικοί των πλοίων με ελληνική σημαία καθώς και των ελληνόκτητων πλοίων τα οποία είναι συμβεβλημένα με το Ναυτικό Απομαχικό Ταμείο.


Δουλειά για το τμήμα πληρωμάτων. Ξέρεις στο περίπου τι στοιχεία θα συλλεχθούν? (rank, εθνικότητα κτλ.)

----------


## Morgan

ετη γεννησης, διπλωματα , κτλ.
πληρη στοιχεια δηλαδη....

----------


## elpida

1) ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΗΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ  ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ!!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΞΙΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ,ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΞΕΝΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΔΑΠΟΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΤΗΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΕΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝΕ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΞΙΣΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ.
ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΤΟΝΙΖΩ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ!!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ!!ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΤΣΑΡΛΑΤΑΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΑΛΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΒΙΩΠΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ  ΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΑΛΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ!!!ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΗ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!

2) ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝΕ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ?ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ  MORGAN ΟΤΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΙ ΚΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΕΙ!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΚΙΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΟΡΦΩΣΗΣ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ!!!ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΛΩΝΟΥΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΝ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ Η ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΝΣ ΧΟΛΗ!ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ 3,000 Ε !!!ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΧΟΛΗ?ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!!ΟΣΟ ΣΚΛΗΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ!! :Confused:

----------


## Petros

Καλημέρα!

Σχετικά με το νούμερο 1 που γράφεις Ελπίδα έχω ακούσει ότι δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί Έλληνες ναυτικοί πιά και η λύση των ξένων είναι πολλές φορές αναγκαία. Ο morgan μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει σε αυτό αν έχει ακούσει κάτι.

----------


## Morgan

το εχουμε συζητηση αρκετα το θεμα...πιστευω οτι πρεπει να δουμε τους λογους για τους οποιους δεν υπαρχουν (λεμε τωρα) ναυτικοι αξ/κοι και κατωτερα πληρωματα.
κατα την γνωμη μου η "ελλειψη" αυτη παντως ειναι τεχνιτη

----------


## Petros

Πέταξες μια μικρή βόμβα, εξήγησε αν θέλεις τι εννοείς (δεν ξέρω πότε ξανασυζητήθηκε το σχετικό θέμα και σε ποιό link).

----------


## Morgan

και σε αυτο το τοπικ εχουμε συζητησει αρκετα.
πιο ήταν η βόμβα???? :Smile:

----------


## Petros

> και σε αυτο το τοπικ εχουμε συζητησει αρκετα.
> πιο ήταν η βόμβα????


Μπροστά μου και δεν το έβλεπα (Δευτέρα βλέπεις). Θα ρίξω μια ματιά. Βόμβα ότι είναι τεχνητή η έλλειψη ελληνικών πληρωμάτων. Πώς τεχνητή από ποιούς?

----------


## Morgan

απο τους εφοπλιστες και απο τους συν αυτω...

δεν εχεις δει δηλαδη κοσμο στην Μιαουλη να ψαχνει δουλεια (κατωτερα πληρωματα) , δεν εχεις δει φιλο ή γνωστο σου να καταφευγει σε πρακτορες για να μπαρκαρει (αξ/κοι-πλοιαρχοι/κατωτερα πληρωματα)?

πως μπορει να μην υπαρχει δυναμικο, οταν ολοι μας εχουμε τετοιες εμπειριες..??

και ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος για την μειωση των οργανικων συνθεσεων πυ αυτοματα σημαινει λιγοτερους ελληνες ναυτικους?

----------


## Petros

> απο τους εφοπλιστες και απο τους συν αυτω...
> 
> δεν εχεις δει δηλαδη κοσμο στην Μιαουλη να ψαχνει δουλεια (κατωτερα πληρωματα) , δεν εχεις δει φιλο ή γνωστο σου να καταφευγει σε πρακτορες για να μπαρκαρει (αξ/κοι-πλοιαρχοι/κατωτερα πληρωματα)?
> 
> πως μπορει να μην υπαρχει δυναμικο, οταν ολοι μας εχουμε τετοιες εμπειριες..??
> 
> και ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος για την μειωση των οργανικων συνθεσεων πυ αυτοματα σημαινει λιγοτερους ελληνες ναυτικους?


Συμφωνώ αλλά όπως λέτε και παραπάνω υπάρχει πάντα η άλλη σημαία που είναι μια 'απειλή'. Πάντως άλλα κακώς κείμενα τις ελληνικής σημαίας ωθούν πιό πολύ σε άλλες, παρά οι συνθέσεις σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό (ο Έλληνας ναυτικός τυγχάνει ακόμα κάποιας εκτίμησης)

Π.χ. γραφειοκρατία, κακή ή καθόλου εξυπηρέτηση σε ορισμένα ζητήματα, δυσκαμψία, αργοπορία, αδιαφορία κτλ. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι υπερβολικός ούτε σε αυτό το θέμα έχω αρκετή εμπειρία (που έχω θα ρωτήσεις χαχα).

----------


## HARIS.L

Εγω ενα θα πω,πριν λιγες μερες ενας γνωστος μου πλοιοκτητης(με 4 bulk απο 15000 εως 34000 τονους, που εχει μηχανικους και ηλεκτρολογους μπεκριδες Ουκρανους,οι οποιοι μονο ζημιες κανουν στα βαπορια του) με καλεσε να παω στην Καλαματα γιατι δεν τον αφηναν να παρει αποπλου.
Το βαπορι σε αθλια κατασταση(που ας ειναι καλα ο Αι Νικολας και δεν επαθαν κατι κακο) ουτε η αντλια fire δεν δουλευε,ουτε το springler,ουτε οι βαρκες μπορουσαν να ανεβουν(μονο να κατεβουν),ουτε το συστημα πυρανυχνευσης,και το καλο για το τελος ουτε η emergency generator.δεν δουλευε.Μετα απο τρια 24ωρα αυπνιας μου εφυγε το πλοιο.
Κατσαμε μαζι και υπολογισαμε τα εξοδα που ειχε σε ενα χρονο για συνεργεια,και τι εξοδα θα ειχε εαν στα πλοια του υπηρχαν Ελληνες.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι με τους Ουκρανους ηταν -70000 euro.
ΑΥΤΑ.

----------


## Michael

> Συμφωνώ αλλά όπως λέτε και παραπάνω υπάρχει πάντα η άλλη σημαία που είναι μια 'απειλή'. Πάντως άλλα κακώς κείμενα τις ελληνικής σημαίας ωθούν πιό πολύ σε άλλες, παρά οι συνθέσεις σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό (ο Έλληνας ναυτικός τυγχάνει ακόμα κάποιας εκτίμησης)
> Π.χ. γραφειοκρατία, κακή ή καθόλου εξυπηρέτηση σε ορισμένα ζητήματα, δυσκαμψία, αργοπορία, αδιαφορία κτλ. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι υπερβολικός ούτε σε αυτό το θέμα έχω αρκετή εμπειρία (που έχω θα ρωτήσεις χαχα).


Φίλε Πέτρο, η ελληνική σημαία προσφέρει αρκετά στους εφοπλιστές. Και μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε αναλυτικά το τι ακριβώς προσφέρει. Οι γραφειοκρατίες και τα λοιπά υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν είναι το μέγιστο των προβλημάτων. Ύστερα η απειλή αυτή τηςσημαίας είναι από τα χρόνια του Βενιζέλου ακόμα... Οποιανού δεν του αρέσει ας φύγει. Σε ελεύθερη χώρα ζούμε. Ας φύγουν άμα δεν τους συμφέρει.. Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν πραγματικά δεν τους συμφέρει, θα φύγουν. Και δεν τους κατηγορεί κανείς. Στο τέλος αυτό που μετράει είναι η διαφορά εσόδων εξόδων. Συνεπώς δεν μπορεί κανείς να τους ζητά να λειτουργούν με ζημία.
Αυτό που πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να γίνει, είναι να αποσυνδεθεί το ελληνικό πλήρωμα από το ελληνικό πλοίο. Εξηγούμαι τι εννοώ. Να αφήσουμε τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς να απασχολούνται σε όποια σημαία επιθυμούν. Αν όντως είναι καλύτεροι και περιζήτητοι, τότε θα επωφεληθούν, διότι θα είναι λίγοι, αλλά τα βαπόρια πολλά και θα ανεβαίνει το κασέ τους . Για να γίνει όμως αυτό θα πρέπει πρώτα να αποσυνδεθεί η προαγώγιμη υπηρεσία από την ελληνική σημαία. Επίσης πρέπει οι σχολές, ο εξοπλισμός τους και τα προγράμματά τους να αναβαθμιστούν ουσιαστικά και τυπικά, ώστε να παράγουν στελέχη έτοιμα να σταδιοδρομήσουν στην διεθνή ναυτιλία και όχι μόνο στην ελληνική. Τότε σίγουρα θα υπάρχει έλλειψη ελλήνων ναυτικών στα ελληνικά βαπόρια. Θα υπάρχει όμως και γνήσιος ανταγωνισμός που θα φέρει την ισοροπία της αγοράς. Ο καλύτερος επιβιώνει. Αν όντως οι έλληνες ναυτικοί είναι οι καλύτεροι δεν έχουν τίποτα να φοβηθούν, αντιθέτως πολλαπλά θα ωφεληθούν. Όσον αφορά του εφοπλιστές δεν θα έχουν πλέον κανένα περιορισμό. Ας υψώσουν ό,τι παντιέρα θέλουν, και ας ναυτολογήσουν ό,τι λατσόνα επιθυμούν. Ο ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός στο μεγαλείο του και ιδού πεδίο δόξης λαμπρόν.
Όσο για την ελληνική σημαία, ας δει τον εαυτό της ως μαγαζί και τα βαπόρια ως πελάτες και απηλλαγμένη πλέον από τους χαλινούς του παρελθόντος ας παίξει το παιχνίδι της προς όφελος του ταμείου της.
Και ο καλύτερος κερδίζει...
Αν θέλεται εκφράστε την γώμη σας και sto topic "apeleyuervsh tvn naytikvn"

----------


## Kyriakos

> Κατσαμε μαζι και υπολογισαμε τα εξοδα που ειχε σε ενα χρονο για συνεργεια,και τι εξοδα θα ειχε εαν στα πλοια του υπηρχαν Ελληνες.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι με τους Ουκρανους ηταν -70000 euro.
> ΑΥΤΑ.


Ουσιαστικά η σύγκριση ήταν μεταξύ σωστών Ελλήνων επαγγελματιών και ακατάλληλων Ουκρανών. Σωστά;

Δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η κατηγοριοποίηση γιατί έχω συναντήσει εξαιρετικούς Ρώσσους και Ουκρανούς αξιωματικούς όπως και προβληματικούς Έλληνες. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής πληρωμάτων, γιατί βλέπουν τους μισθούς μόνο και τσιγκουνεύονται τα έξοδα να έρθει για λίγο ο αξιωματικός στο γραφείο, να περάσει από αξιολόγηση ίσως και εκπαίδευση, να μάθει το σκεπτικό της εταιρίας. Και σε αυτόν θα εμπιστευτούν την διαχείριση του πλοίου τους.

Βέβαια έτσι βγάζουν λεφτά τα συνεργεία και δουλεύουν και οι Α/μηχανικοί.
Κύκλος...

----------


## Petros

> Ουσιαστικά η σύγκριση ήταν μεταξύ σωστών Ελλήνων επαγγελματιών και ακατάλληλων Ουκρανών. Σωστά;
> 
> Δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η κατηγοριοποίηση γιατί έχω συναντήσει εξαιρετικούς Ρώσσους και Ουκρανούς αξιωματικούς όπως και προβληματικούς Έλληνες. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής πληρωμάτων.


 
Συμφωνώ αυτές οι γενικεύσεις (δεν εννοώ τον Κυριάκο) όλοι οι Έλληνες καλοί και όλοι οι ξένοι άχρηστοι δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο και δεν ισχύουν έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## HARIS.L

Στο πλοιο οπου βρεθηκα για τρια 24ωρα ετσι ηταν.Δωσε βοτκα και ολα καλα.
Αυτα που δεν εχουν οι ξενοι ειναι δυο πραγματα
α)φιλοτιμο
β)ναυτοσινη
Οποιος ειχει δουλεψει μαζι τους ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεω.Οποιος απλα τους συναντησε δεν μπορει να καλαβει.
Ολα τα δαχτυλα δεν ειναι ιδια φυσικα,στους 100 θα υπαρχουν και δεκα καλοι,αλλα αντε βρες τους!!!!
Οσο για προβληματικους Ελληνες πρωτος εγω θα βγω και θα το φωναξω οτι υπαρχουν και πολλοι μαλιστα!Με παρα πολλα κομπλεξ,αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Εγω δεν κανω γενικεύσεις απλα εχω δουλεψει μαζι τους σε καθημερινη βαση,και οχι μονο με ανατολικους αλλα και με Φιλανδους,Σουηδους,Γερμανους στα Superfast στην γραμμη Rostock-Hanko οπου τους ειχαμε ως πληρωμα.
Κοιτουσαν το ρολοι,μολις παει 5 ειχαν σχολασει.Δεν παει να ειχες βλαβη βαρβατη,αυτοι σου ελεγαν και αυριο μερα ειναι!
και ο μ@#$%^^ς ο Ελληνας δουλευε μεχρι να αποκαταστηση την βλαβη!
Και κατι αλλο,στην δουλεια δεν υπαρχει ρατσισμος υπαρχει μονο δουλεια και οποιος την κανει καλα αυτος ειναι και ο καλυτερος.
Κανενας ναυτικος δεν θα ελεγε οτι λεω γενικευσεις!!!!Παρα καποιος ο οποιος ειναι μεσα στην ασφαλεια ενος κλιματισμενου χωρου οπου εργαζετε και το βραδυ θα δει τους αγαπημενους του,και θα παει για καφεδακι,για ποτο,εκδρομη το ΠΣΚ!!!
Γιαυτο λεω οτι ολοι πρεπει να περνουν μια βολτα απο τα πλοια,να κανουν και κανενα μπαρκο,για να μπορουν να εχουν την καλυτερη γνωμη και την καλυτερη αποψη περι των πλοιων και των πληρωματων,αλλοδαπων και ιθαγενων.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Οσο για προβληματικους Ελληνες πρωτος εγω θα βγω και θα το φωναξω οτι υπαρχουν και πολλοι μαλιστα!Με παρα πολλα κομπλεξ,αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.


Μπα!! στο σωστό θέμα είμαστε...

Χάρη, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Έχω βγάλει drydock με τέτοιους τύπους και μου ασπρίσαν τα μαλλιά.... κόντεψα να πιαστώ στα χέρια, και έδιωξα Β΄ Μηχ. γιατι ανακάλυψα οτί η προϋπηρεσία του ήταν... τελωνιακού! (συνολικά τρεις έδιωξα..)

Πραγματικά θα γούσταρα να βλέπω στα καράβια νέους Έλληνες αξιωματικούς με όρεξη και αίσθημα της ευθύνης. Και ...χωρίς κόμπλεξ. 

Κάποιοι θεωρούν οτί επειδή είναι Έλληνες είναι και καλοί ναυτικοί. 

Δεν ισχύει.

----------


## Petros

> Στο πλοιο οπου βρεθηκα για τρια 24ωρα ετσι ηταν.Δωσε βοτκα και ολα καλα.
> Αυτα που δεν εχουν οι ξενοι ειναι δυο πραγματα
> α)φιλοτιμο
> β)ναυτοσινη
> 
> Γενίκευση και ας μην έχω μπαρκάρει για 100 χρόνια
> 
> Οποιος ειχει δουλεψει μαζι τους ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεω.Οποιος απλα τους συναντησε δεν μπορει να καλαβει.
> Ολα τα δαχτυλα δεν ειναι ιδια φυσικα,στους 100 θα υπαρχουν και δεκα καλοι,αλλα αντε βρες τους!!!!
> ...


Και 30 χρόνια στα καράβια να πάω τέτοιες γενικεύσεις δε θα κάνω. Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια και για άλλους ναυτικούς λαούς.

----------


## Petros

> Συμφωνώ αυτές οι γενικεύσεις (δεν εννοώ τον Κυριάκο) όλοι οι Έλληνες καλοί και όλοι οι ξένοι άχρηστοι δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο και δεν ισχύουν έτσι κι αλλιώς.


 
ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΣΗ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΗ αλλά...

----------


## HARIS.L

Eλληνας ναυτικος=και καλυτερος ειναι απλα ενα τραγικο λαθος.Εγω πρωτος το λεω.
Οσο για τις γενικευσεις,εγω δεν κανω τετοιου ειδους αναφορες απλα λεω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους,σε αλλους αρεσει σε αλλους οχι.Ο λαος λεει και το οποιος ειναι εξω απο τον χορο πολλα τραγουδια ξερει!!!!
Εγω τους ζω αλλοι πολυ απλα εχουν ακουσει!!!!
Και εγω μπορει να εχω γνωμη και αποψη για το στρατευμα π.χ αλλα δεν ειμαι και στρατηγος!!!
Εαν ημουν πολιτικο προσωπικο στο υπουργειο εθνικης αμυνας θα ειχα και σωστη γνωμη-αποψη για τους στρατιωτικους,και θα την ελεγα ετσι,γιατι καπου ακουσα κατι!!!
Για ονομα...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ποσοι απο εσας που ειστε στα πληρωματα εχετε παρει συνεντευξη απο αλλοδαπους?
Δεν ειμαι μονο ναυτικος αλλα εχω δουλεψει και σε γραφειο,και αυτο το θεμα δεν ειναι προσωπικο ειναι σοβαρο θεμα που απασχολει ολη την Ελληνικη ναυτιλια.
Ειναι βλεπεις κοροιδα πλοιοκτητες οπως ο Κωνσταντακοπουλος που εχει και Ελληνικη σημαια και Ελληνες στα πλοια του!!!
Και φυσικα και αλλες σοβαρες εταιριες (Danaos,Eletson,Seres,Αγγελικουσης,Χανδρης........  ...)και αλλοι πολλοι!!!
Ας βγουμε ολοι μαζι τοτε και να τους κραξουμε που ειναι τοσο μεγαλα κοροιδα!!!!!!Και ας κανουμε τα πλοια εναν μικρο ΟΗΕ.
Γιαυτο θα πρεπει ολοι να δουμε τα πραγματα με αλλο ματι,και οχι ανευθυνα γιατι ετσι καπου ακουσα κατι.
Εαν δειτε μια μερα τα Ελληνικα ναυτιλιακα γραφεια με αλλοδαπους γιατι το κοστος ειναι μικροτερο τι θα λεγαμε σημερα οτι ο Ουκρανος μεσιτης,λογιστης ακουσαμε οτι πολυ καλος αρα κανει καλη δουλεια και γιαυτο τον προσλαβαμε!!!!!
Sorry petros αλλα τετοια αποψη μονο ενας κτηνοτροφος θα ειχε,και οχι καποιος που εχει σχεση με την ναυτιλια.
Οσο γνωριζω απο αρμεγμα αλλο τοσο ξερει και ενας κτηνοτροφος για πλοια και ναυτικους.
Ισως εισαι νεος ακομα,δεν γνωριζω τιποτα για σενα,γιαυτο θελω να σε ακουσω κι αλλο.

----------


## Kyriakos

Νομίζω οτί τελικά... όλοι συμφωνούμε ;;

Χάρη, για να κάνεις την υπέρβαση στην δουλειά, πρέπει να έχεις και κίνητρο. Οι περισσότεροι σήμερα είναι "μέρα μπάινει - μέρα βγαίνει". Και μπορεί σαν αρχιμηχανικό ή αρχιηλεκτρολόγος να παίρνεις τα εύσημα όταν ληθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα (πολύ σωστά) αυτοί όμως θα πάρουν τα @#$%!^ τους. Και τελευταία κόβουν και τις υπερωρίες. 

Ο πλοιοκτήτης, δίνει ποτέ μπόνους στα καλύτερα μέλη του πληρώματος;

Αν βάλουμε και άλλο παράδειγμα, σε παλιότερη περίπτωση με Φιλιπινέζους (ξέρεις, οι λεγόμενες "μαϊμούδες" από κάτι Ελληνάρες συνταξιούχους καπετάνιους) όταν τους μιλούσα ευγενικά και έλεγα και κάνα "μπράβο" μόνο που δεν κατεβήκανε να σπρώξουνε..

----------


## HARIS.L

Kyriako εχεις δικιο αλλα εγω δεν τα βαζω με τους αλλοδαπους,τα βαζω με την νοοτροπια που υπαρχει στα γραφεια.
Πολλοι πλοιοκτητες εχουν λαθος συμβουλατορες που στον βωμο του κερδους τους προτεινουν αλλοδαπους.
Ποιο πανω ανεφερα παραδειγμα με το γνωστο μου πλοιοκτητη,που οχι μονο δεν ειχε κερδος,αλλα και πλοιο χρεπι.Και εγω σου λεω εαν θελει αυριο να δωσει το πλοιο θα εχει το ιδιο οφελος με το εαν ηταν σε καλυτερη κατασταση?
Οχι και σε αυτην την περιπτωση χαμενος ειναι.
Το παραδειγμα ειναι 1000% ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ.

----------


## Kyriakos

Ααα γειά σου. Τώρα μάλιστα!!

¶ρα δεν είμαστε εμείς. Οι συμβουλάτορες πρέπει να δουν τί πάει να πει καράβι.

Και ούτε τα αλλοδαπά πληρώματα. γιατί και οι καλοί αλλοδαποί ζητάνε λεφτα. και ένας καλός Ουκρανός στην MSC πληρώνεται καλύτερα και από ακριβό Έλληνα.

Στο τέλος της ημέρας, εσύ έλυσες το πρόβλημα, αφού σου έβγαλαν τα ξύγκια, και όλα ωραία και καλά. Ίσως όχι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, αλλά συνήθως έτσι γίνεται. ¶ρα μείον ο μισθός του Α΄ Μηχ, συν η αμοιβή σου, κερδισμένος είναι.

όσο για την κατάσταση του καραβιού ..όταν πουληθεί... κάπως θα τους κοροϊδέψουμε..

----------


## elpida

καλησπερα σε ολουσ!σιγουρα ο καθενασ απο σασ εχει ζησει διαφορετικεσ εμπειριεσ και ειναι απολυτοι σε μερικα πραγματα λογω των εμπειριων τουσ!!παντου υπαρχουνε κακοι και αχρηστοι!αυτο γινετε παντου και σε ολεσ τισ δουλειεσ!!!τωρ ατο θεμα ειναι αν περνεισ εναν αλλοδαπο απλα για να συμπληρωσεισ το πληρωμα του καραβιου η τον περνεισ για να εχει καποιο ρολο σοβαρο εκει μεσα!!!πιστευω οτι ειναι κατα ποσο θελει ο καθε πλοιοκτητησ να εχει εσοδα αντι για εξοδα και ενα καλο ονομα!!!!τωρα για το οτι ητανε τελωνιακοσ ενα μηχανικοσ σε πλοιο αυτο ειναι πολυ σοβαρο!!!μηπωσ θα πρεπει να κοιτανε περισσοτερο την εμπειρια και να ζητανε ολα τα απαραιτητα χαρτια για να δουνε τισ γνωσεισ του καθενωσ!δοξα το θεω γιάυτο υπαρχουνε τα τμηματα ανθρωπινου δυναμικου για να ελεγχουνε τισ προσληψεισ!!!!τωρα αν δεν κανουνε και αυτοι σωστα την δουλεια τουσ πρεπει να ψαξουμε απο που ξεκιναει το κακο!!!παντωσ γενικα πρεπει να προσεχουνε τα παντα γιατι τα ναυτικα ατυχηματα ειναι παρα πολλα!!!και ειδικα αυτο με το ποτο που ειδα ειναι απεριγραπτο!!!η ολικη καταστροφη!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Ελπίδα δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύουν οι άλλες ναυτιλιακές πάντως σε αυτή που δούλευα πάνε και αρκετά χρόνια βέβαια είχε 27 βαπόρια και ενα καπετάνιο στα πληρώματα με μια κοπέλα βοηθό εστελνε το σήμα στην Μανίλα και ερχόντουσαν οι ΄΄παραγγελίες'' δεν τους έβλεπε κανείς στα πληρώματα, στο ανώτερο πλήρωμα ή μάλλον μόνο για τον καπετάνιο έπερνε και συστάσεις και προτιμούσε αυτούς που γνώριζε... αυτό ήταν το crew ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτή η γενική εικόνα και να είναι η εξαίρεση.  

Οσο για τους ξένους και τους ελληνες δεν είμαι η αρμόδια να κρίνω πάντως όταν ήμουν στα ανταλλακτικά το μόνο που ήξεραν να κάνουν είναι παραγγελίες όταν έμπαιναν μέσα στα δύσκολα... αλλα στα πολύ δύσκολα έλληνες για να βγάλουν το φίδι απο την τρύπα και να μην μείνει το βαπόρι καραβοφάναρο έβρισκαν την λύση χωρίς τρελά έξοδα ... αυτό λοιπόν που ξέρω σίγουρα να πώ είναι οτι οταν ο ξένος σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά ο ελληνας τουλάχιστον το παλεύει .

----------


## HARIS.L

Υπαρχουν και καλοι αλλοδαποι δεν λεω,αλλα το ξαναπα στους 100 οι 10 ειναι ΟΚ.
Στους Ελληνες απο τους 100 οι 70 ειναι ΟΚ.
Ο Ελληνας ειναι ναυτικος (στο μεγαλητερο ποσοστο) που αγαπα την δουλεια του και πονα το βαπορι.Ειναι μεσα στο DNA του Η ΘΑΛΛΑΣΑ.
Οι νεοι αξιωματικοι ειναι και ποιο καλοι χαρακτηρες και εχουν και καλυτερη κουλτουρα.Το κακο ειναι οτι οσοι αποφοιτουν απο τις ΑΕΝ λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που κανουν καριερα στην θαλασσα.
Κyriako σε μια εταιρια μας εδιναν τα διπλασια extra και bonus απο αλλες εταιριες και για να παρουμε αυτα τα παραπανω δεν βλεπαμε ηλιο,και αυτο ηταν επιλογη μας.Τα βαπορια ηταν σε τετοια αριστη κατασταση που ενω ηταν 6-7 ετων ferrie 
τα πουλησαν σε τιμη καινουργιου.Ο πλοιοκτητης δεν κοροιδο που μας τα εδινε.Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Petros

> Eλληνας ναυτικος=και καλυτερος ειναι απλα ενα τραγικο λαθος.Εγω πρωτος το λεω...


Καλημέρα σας,

Πέφτουν οι τόνοι λίγο γιατί το κάναμε βουλή το site.

Από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω δεν διαφωνούμε όπως λέει και ο Κυριάκος, ίσως όπως εκφραζόμαστε διαφέρει και μου φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει και μια προκατάληψη σχετικά με το τι ξέρει ο καθένας και ποιός είναι ειδικός κτλ. (και οι ίδιοι να μην είμαστε ειδικοί μπορεί να πιάσαμε και μια κουβέντα με κάποιον που έχει 35 χρόνια προυπηρεσία στο τμήμα πληρωμάτων με πληρώματα Έλληνες και ξένους και ναυτική υπηρεσία).

Όσο για ανευθυνότητα και κτηνοτρόφους κτλ κτλ ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρω περί προκατάληψης και είναι αυτό που αρχίζει τις παρεξηγήσεις.

Sorry αλλά και εγώ λέω τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους...και ας είμαι 'μικρός'.

Έχω εκτιμήσει πόλυ τον Έλληνα ναυτικό (ειδικά αξιωματικό) βλέπωντας το εύρος των γνώσεων την υπευθυνότητα και τις ικανότητες που πρέπει να έχει για να φέρει σε πέρας τα καθήκοντά του.(Εκπλήσσομαι πως τα καταφέρνουν όλα αυτά οι καλοί ναυτικοί ειλικρινά!)

Συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις του Κυριάκου καθώς και με τα παρακάτω από Ελπίδα και Έφη:

'τωρ ατο θεμα ειναι αν περνεισ εναν αλλοδαπο απλα για να συμπληρωσεισ το πληρωμα του καραβιου η τον περνεισ για να εχει καποιο ρολο σοβαρο εκει μεσα!!!'

'εστελνε το σήμα στην Μανίλα και ερχόντουσαν οι ΄΄παραγγελίες'' δεν τους έβλεπε κανείς στα πληρώματα, στο ανώτερο πλήρωμα ή μάλλον μόνο για τον καπετάνιο έπερνε και συστάσεις και προτιμούσε αυτούς που γνώριζε... αυτό ήταν το crew ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτή η γενική εικόνα'

Χρειάζονται προβλεπόμενες από την εταιρεία Screening διαδικασίες, αυστηρός έλεγχος και σωστή προσαρμογή του ναυτικού κτλ κτλ κτλ για τα πληρώματα όλων των εθνικοτήτων.

----------


## HARIS.L

Σε ένα δημοκρατικό forum όπως αυτό εδώ ,που φιλοξενεί όλους εμάς ,ο καθένας από μας έχει και την άποψη του ,η οποία όμως πρέπει να ειπωθεί με υπευθυνότητα και πόσο μάλλον σε θέμα όπως αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ.
Petro o τρόπος με τον οποίο προσεγγίζεις το θέμα των Ελλήνων η των αλλοδαπών ,με κάποια ελαφρότητα ,σε έναν ακροατή όπως είμαι εγώ ,αυτή η στάση σου δεν μπορεί παρά να με εξοργίσει ,για ένα και μόνο λόγο που είναι η ελαφρότητα προσέγγισης!
Εάν τίθεται θέμα Έλληνες σε Ελληνικά πλοία vs. αλλοδαποί σε Ελληνικά πλοία η δική γνώμη είναι υπέρ της πρώτης επιλογής και αυτό για τους παραπάνω λόγους τους οποίους θα ήταν υπερβολή να τους ξανά αναφέρω.
Το τι αναφέρει ο ISM σχετικά με τα κριτήρια πρόσληψης ανθρωπινου δυναμικού στα πλοία ,δεν εχω τον κατάλληλο χώρο σε αυτό το forum για να σου τον αναλύσω ,παρά θα σου πω ότι είναι παρά πολύ αυστηρά ,και σχεδόν καμία εταιρία δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να τα εφαρμόσει παρά μόνο στη περίπτωση των Ελλήνων ,και αυτό γιατί? Ίσως γιατί προσπαθούν να γλιτώσουν το δέντρο και χάνουν το δασός .Καμία εταιρία δεν περνά από κόσκινο τους υποψήφιους αλλοδαπούς αξιωματικούς και κατώτερο πλήρωμα ,το μόνο που κάνουν είναι πριν τους στείλουν στο πλοίο να κοιτούν απλά τα διπλώματα τους και τα πιστοποιητικά τα οποία έχουν έρθει λίγες μέρες πριν στο γραφείο μέσο fax η email και αυτό είναι όλο .Κανένας στο τμήμα πληρωμάτων δεν τους έχει δει ζωντανούς μπροστά τους .Για αυτούς δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από μια φωτογραφία και ένας τραπεζικός λογαριασμός κάπου στην Μανίλα ,στο Κίεβο ,στην Μόσχα ,στην Κωνστανζα ,και από όπου αλλού θες. Η πλειονότητα από αυτούς έχει διπλώματα και πιστοποιητικά μαϊμού ,πόσοι ήταν μανάβηδες στην πατρίδα τους και πήγαν στο πλοίο ως Γ η Β πλοίαρχοι και μηχανικοί ?Πόσοι ήταν τορναδόροι στην πατρίδα τους και μπάρκαραν ως Α μηχανικοί? 
Δεν θα σου πω εγώ αλλά κάποιος άλλος εάν θέλει γιατί εγώ όπως θα πεις ίσως είμαι προκατειλημμένος.
Όταν ο Έλληνας ναυτικός πάει σε κάποια εταιρία για να μπαρκάρει πρέπει να έχει μαζί του και μια βαλίτσα διπλώματα και πιστοποιητικά και δεν του φτάνουν, συστάσεις από προηγούμενες εταιρίες που έκανε,(μην σου πω ότι τον κοιτούν και στα δόντια )και τα χαρτιά του κατά 99,99% είναι γνήσια.
Υπάρχουν όμως και εταιρίες που σέβονται πάνω από όλα την ίδια τους την ύπαρξη μέσα στον ναυτιλιακό κόσμο και ενεργούν τελείως διαφορετικά, δες την Costamare,Arcadia, για παράδειγμα .
Για τελευταία φορά θα πω ότι όλοι οι αλλοδαποί δεν είναι σκάρτοι αλλά όμως η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία δεν είναι ανάλογη των αναγκών και των περιστάσεων.
Ναι σε αλλοδαπούς αλλά με κριτήρια ανάλογα με τα οποία κρίνονται οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί.
Παίζονται πολλά και στον χώρο των εταιριών που φέρνουν αυτού του είδους τους ναυτικούς δεν θα το θίξω παρά πάνω αυτό το ζήτημα γιατί είναι(( πολλά τα λεφτά ¶ρη…..)) Καλογηρου speaking . Και δεν θέλω να βρεθώ τσιμεντομενος στον Σαρωνικό.
Όταν έχεις ζήση καταστάσεις και έχεις φάει κάτι απίθανους τύπους που ήρθαν στο πλοίο ως <<<ναυτικοί>> και ακούς από κάποιους άλλους ότι υπερβάλεις και ότι κανείς γενικεύσεις λογικό είναι να ανέβουν οι τόνοι.
Petro είπα ότι δεν ξέρω την σχέση σου με την ναυτιλία και γι αυτό δεν έπρεπε να σε κρίνω τόσο αυστηρά. Δεν υπάρχει προκατάληψη, υπάρχει μόνο αγάπη για αυτό που κάνω εγώ και που έκαναν οι προγονοί μας αιώνες τώρα, και κάποια νέα παιδία που σπουδάζουν ναυτιλιακά στην Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό, δεν έχουν γνωρίσει αυτά τα παιδία την ρομαντική ίσως πλευρά του χώρου και τα βλέπουν όλα αριθμούς .Η ναυτική αυτοκρατορία των Ελλήνων δεν θεμελιώθηκε πάνω σε αριθμούς αλλά πάνω σε ψυχές, και τα κοκάλα κάποιων πρωτοπορών θα τρίζουν όταν βλέπουν το τι κάνουν οι γιοι τους .Θαυμάζω τον Κωνσταντακοπουλο που του γιους του τους είχε μπαρκαρισμένους τα καλοκαίρια και όχι στην Μύκονο.
Anyway αυτά που λέμε τώρα εδώ σε αυτό το forum δεν θα τα ακούσετε σε κανένα αμφιθέατρο.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Anyway αυτά που λέμε τώρα εδώ σε αυτό το forum δεν θα τα ακούσετε σε κανένα αμφιθέατρο.


Ορθότατον!!!

Χάρη νομίζω οτί ήσουν σαφέστατος και ξεκαθάρησες απόλυτα την θέση σου που εγώ τουλάχιστον ποτέ δεν παρεξήγησα. 

οπότε πάμε στο επόμενο... 

Πώς μπορούμε ο καθένας από την θέση του να βοηθήσει ώστε να μπαίνουν σωστά πληρώματα στα καράβια;

----------


## Petros

Πάλι δεν βλέπω που διαφωνούμε αλλά τέλος πάντων. Ποτέ δεν θα έθιγα τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς (εξήγησα και σε άλλα μην). Σαν πιό άπειρος που είμαι σχετικά με τα πληρώματα, όπως προανάφερα απλά συμφωνώ με τον Κυριάκο που έχει κατά την γνώμη μου πιό αντικειμενική άποψη. 

Συγνώμη που θα ακουστεί περίεργο αλλά να αποφεύγεις να εξάπτεσαι και να εξαπολύεις υποτημιτικές εκφράσεις αν κάποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου, έστω και αν κάνει λάθος. Μπορεί να μην ήμουν και Έλληνας δεν το γνωρίζεις αυτό...

Ελπίζω να τα λέμε σε πιό καλό κλίμα, με τις συζητήσεις αυτές βγαίνουν καλά συμπεράσματα (τουλάχιστον για μένα).

----------


## Kyriakos

Εφόσον οι συζήτησεις γίνονται από προσωπικές εμπειρίες, είναι φυσικό να περιέχουν και λίγο από το συναισθηματικό βίωμα του καθενός...

----------


## HARIS.L

¶σχετο. Θα γούσταρα τρελά να δουλεύω με τον Kyriako και θα γούσταρα τρελά να κάνω παρέα με τον Petro. 
Petro εδώ οι Αθηναίοι εξοστράκισαν τον Θεμιστοκλή που τους έσωσε από τους Πέρσες, και έδωσαν κώνειο στον Σωκράτη, τώρα θα μου πεις τι θελω να πω?
Ο νoων νοητό.Εγω έχω δηλώσει την ιδιότητα μου στο δημόσιο προφίλ, και έχω φωτογραφήσει τον εαυτό μου πολλάκις , τώρα αυτό είναι καλό η κακό δεν ξέρω.
Κyriako ,επιτέλους όλοι όσοι είμαστε εμπλεκόμενοι με αυτό που αποκαλούμε Ελληνική ναυτιλία θα πρέπει να δούμε τα πράγματα με άλλο μάτι.
Το Α και το Ω στην ναυτιλία είναι το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, και σε αυτό πρέπει όλοι μας με τον έναν η τον άλλο τρόπο να βάλουμε την σφραγίδα μας. Αυτό που λέω δεν είναι πομπώδες αλλά η ψυχρή αλήθεια.
Θα επικεντρωθώ στον τεχνικό τομέα γιατί για άλλους τομείς υπάρχουν ποιο κατάλληλα άτομα για να το κάνουν. 
Όταν εργαζόσουν στο τεχνικό τμήμα ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας σου έφερναν σίγουρα να εξετάσεις αυτούς που πέρναγαν πρώτα από την Σκύλα (διευθυντής πληρωμάτων) και ερχόντουσαν στην Χάρυβδη που ήσουν εσύ .Εσύ πλέον έκρινες εάν ήταν ικανός για την ανάλογη θέση. Θα υπήρξαν ίσως και φορές που ενώ εσύ έκρινες ακατάλληλο κάποιον αλλά παρά αυτά αυτόν τον προσέλαβαν γράφοντα σε στα ποιο παλιά των υποδημάτων τους είτε γιατί ήταν βύσμα τους είτε γιατί τα έπαιρναν από αυτούς. Για αυτό θα πω τα εξής .
Α)Διαφάνεια και αξιοκρατία στις προσλήψεις και να σταματήσει πλέον το αλισβερίσι μεταξύ πληρώματος και γραφείου πληρωμάτων
Β)Προσωπικά εγώ προτιμώ κάποιον που δεν πιάνει αετούς στον αέρα αλλά να είναι καλός χαρακτήρας .Δεν συγχωρείτε κάποιος που είναι και άσχετος και παλιοχαρακτηρας .Προτιμώ να δουλεύω λίγο παραπάνω παρά να τσακώνομαι εγώ η και άλλοι μαζί του κάθε πρωί ,έτσι χάνεται το καλό κλίμα που είναι προς όφελος του πλοίου πάντα γιατί οι καλές σχέσεις είναι πάντα υπέρ τις υπηρεσίας του πλοίου.
Γ)Να γίνετε καλύτερος έλεγχος των διπλωματών και πιστοποιητικών των αλλοδαπών και να συνοδεύεται και από συστατική επιστολή .Καθώς επίσης εάν δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα προσωπικής συνέντευξης (μικρες εταιριες),ο αρχιμηχανικός να κάνει την αξιολόγηση μέσα στο πλοίο όταν θα το επισκεφθεί .Εάν αντιλήφθη ότι είναι ακατάλληλος να τον στείλει σπίτι του χωρίς η εταιρία να λογαριάσει το κόστος επαναπατρισμού του .Μην ξεχνάμε ότι παρά πολλά ατυχήματα έγιναν λόγο ακατάλληλου πληρώματος και στο τέλος τους κόστισε ο κούκος αιδονι 
Δ)Να εφαρμόζετε ο ISM ευλαβικά σε αυτό το θέμα (αλκοτέστ-drag test σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα) και η αξιολόγηση από τους πρώτους μηχανικούς να διασταυρώνεται ,και να μην την θεωρούμαι ντεφακτο αλλα ντεγιουρε.Ποσοι και ποσοι απο αυτους δεν καταστρεφουν καριερες νεων ανθρωπων και δεν δινουν λογαριασμο σε κανεναν?Το γραφειο πρεπει να να διασταυρωνει της πληροφοριες του και να εχει ιδιαν αποψη.
Ε)Όταν ξεμπαρκάρουν να τους εκπαιδεύουμε τόσο σε νέες τεχνολογίες ,όσο και στους νέους κανονισμούς .Ποσά πρόστιμα έχουν πληρώσει Ελληνικές εταιρίες γιατί το πλήρωμα δεν είχε ενημερωθεί για νέους κανόνες η τους αγνοούσε επιδεικτικά πολλες φορες.
Ζ)Να μπορούμε να τους δίνουμε κίνητρα για καλύτερη παραγωγικότητα και καλύτερη διαβίωση μέσα στο πλοίο
Εάν εφαρμόσουμε αυτες τις 5 προτάσεις τότε θα δούμε και καλύτερα πληρώματα αλλά και καλύτερα πλοία, ποιο ασφαλή.
Το κόστος είναι μηδαμινό μπρος τα οφέλη που θα έχουν οι εταιρίες τόσο άμεσα οσο και μελλοντικά. .

----------


## HARIS.L

Τα ποιο πάνω αναφερόμενα μου φυσικά και είναι μόνο δικές μου προτάσεις και σκέψεις .Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και είναι αποδεκτές από όλους .Με χαρά θα ήθελα να ακούσω και άλλες προτάσεις όπου θα μας έκαναν να σκεφτόμαστε καλύτερα και να ενεργούμε καλύτερα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.
Ακόμα και οι αιρετικές απόψεις μέσα από διάλογο μπορούν να φέρουν το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα (Petros).
Γιατί καλύτερα πληρώματα = καλύτερα πλοία = καλύτερα ναυλα = καλύτερη άξια μεταπώλησης και επίσης χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα, λιγότερες παρατηρήσεις από τους επιθεωρητές(Κyriakos) και πρόσβαση σε όλους τους λιμένες.
Όλα αυτά πηγάζουν μέσα από το καλύτερο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό των πλοιων.
Υπάρχει επίσης και ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός ανάμεσα στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς ο οποίος καλλιεργείτε και μέσα από τα γραφεία με αποτέλεσμα οι εταιρίες να χάνουν τα καλύτερα πληρώματα τους και να πελαγοδρομούν με φελλούς .Όλα αυτά βέβαια γυρίζουν πίσω σαν μπούμερανκ και όταν καταλάβουν το λάθος τους είναι αργά. Το πούλι πέταξε και πήγε σε άλλο κλουβί. Αυτά τα λέω για να τα ακούν κάποιοι.

----------


## Kyriakos

Χάρη, η δικιά μου άποψη είναι ως εξής:

Καταρχήν καταλαβαίνω οτί έχεις όρεξη για δουλειά και αλλαγές. Βλέπεις κάτι στραβό και θέλεις να το βελτιώσεις




> Εγω έχω δηλώσει την ιδιότητα μου στο δημόσιο προφίλ, και έχω φωτογραφήσει τον εαυτό μου πολλάκις , τώρα αυτό είναι καλό η κακό δεν ξέρω.


Ειναι εξ' ορισμού σωστό.




> Κyriako ,επιτέλους όλοι όσοι είμαστε εμπλεκόμενοι με αυτό που αποκαλούμε Ελληνική ναυτιλία θα πρέπει να δούμε τα πράγματα με άλλο μάτι.


Νομίζω οτί ήδη τα βλέπουμε με άλλο μάτι...




> Α)Διαφάνεια και αξιοκρατία στις προσλήψεις και να σταματήσει πλέον το αλισβερίσι μεταξύ πληρώματος και γραφείου πληρωμάτων


Αυτό λέγεται δουλεμπόριο. Επιπλέον είναι κατά του συμφέροντος της εταιρίας και ο υπεύθυνος θα έπρεπε να εξοστρακιστεί από την ναυτιλία.




> Β).... ,έτσι χάνεται το καλό κλίμα που είναι προς όφελος του πλοίου πάντα γιατί οι καλές σχέσεις είναι πάντα υπέρ τις υπηρεσίας του πλοίου


 
όλα για το πλοίο φίλε, όλοι δουλεύουμε για το καλό του πλοίου




> .
> Γ)Να γίνετε καλύτερος έλεγχος των διπλωματών και πιστοποιητικών των αλλοδαπών και να συνοδεύεται και από συστατική επιστολή .Καθώς επίσης εάν δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα προσωπικής συνέντευξης (μικρες εταιριες),ο αρχιμηχανικός να κάνει την αξιολόγηση μέσα στο πλοίο όταν θα το επισκεφθεί .Εάν αντιλήφθη ότι είναι ακατάλληλος να τον στείλει σπίτι του χωρίς η εταιρία να λογαριάσει το κόστος επαναπατρισμού του .Μην ξεχνάμε ότι παρά πολλά ατυχήματα έγιναν λόγο ακατάλληλου πληρώματος και στο τέλος τους κόστισε ο κούκος αιδονι


α) Πως μπορεί να γίνεται καλύτερος έλεγχος των διπλωμάτων;
β) Ο αρχιμηχανικός / αρχικαπετάνιος θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ προσεκτικός. Θα κρίνει έναν άνθρωπο από μία μέρα, που μπορεί να είναι και η στραβή του. Αν είναι όμως σίγουρος, να έχει ευθύνη της γνώμης του, γιατί πολλές φορές όταν ζητάς κάτι κρίνουν και από τον τρόπο που το λες. έχω παράδειγμα, όπου ο εφοπλιστής μου είπε "ναι, μου το είπες, αλλά δεν φόναξες για να καταλάβω πόσο σοβαρό είναι" (!)




> .
> Δ)Να εφαρμόζετε ο ISM ευλαβικά σε αυτό το θέμα (αλκοτέστ-drag test σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα) και η αξιολόγηση από τους πρώτους μηχανικούς να διασταυρώνεται ,και να μην την θεωρούμαι ντεφακτο αλλα ντεγιουρε.Ποσοι και ποσοι απο αυτους δεν καταστρεφουν καριερες νεων ανθρωπων και δεν δινουν λογαριασμο σε κανεναν?Το γραφειο πρεπει να να διασταυρωνει της πληροφοριες του και να εχει ιδιαν αποψη


.
Σωστόν. ¶ρα όσοι διαβάζουν και ασχολούνται με το ISM, ας ενισχύσουν το σύστημα και τους ελέγχους

 


> .
> Ε)Όταν ξεμπαρκάρουν να τους εκπαιδεύουμε τόσο σε νέες τεχνολογίες ,όσο και στους νέους κανονισμούς .Ποσά πρόστιμα έχουν πληρώσει Ελληνικές εταιρίες γιατί το πλήρωμα δεν είχε ενημερωθεί για νέους κανόνες η τους αγνοούσε επιδεικτικά πολλες φορες.


Γιατί όταν ξεμπαρκάρουν; επί τόπου.




> Ζ)Να μπορούμε να τους δίνουμε κίνητρα για καλύτερη παραγωγικότητα και καλύτερη διαβίωση μέσα στο πλοίο
> Εάν εφαρμόσουμε αυτες τις 5 προτάσεις τότε θα δούμε και καλύτερα πληρώματα αλλά και καλύτερα πλοία, ποιο ασφαλή.
> Το κόστος είναι μηδαμινό μπρος τα οφέλη που θα έχουν οι εταιρίες τόσο άμεσα οσο και μελλοντικά.


...όταν βγαίνει ο λογισταράς και λέει "αν τους κόψουμε την φέτα, θα γλιτώνουμε $1500 δολλάρια τον μήνα" σηκώνεται κανείς να τον μπακάρει;




> Τα ποιο πάνω αναφερόμενα μου φυσικά και είναι μόνο δικές μου προτάσεις και σκέψεις .Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και είναι αποδεκτές από όλους .Με χαρά θα ήθελα να ακούσω και άλλες προτάσεις όπου θα μας έκαναν να σκεφτόμαστε καλύτερα και να ενεργούμε καλύτερα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.


Φυσικά και θα ακούσεις πολλά (ελπίζω). αλλά προς το παρόν είμαστε τρείς εδώ. Ο κούκος; που είναι ο κούκος;




> Ακόμα και οι αιρετικές απόψεις μέσα από διάλογο μπορούν να φέρουν το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα (Petros).
> Γιατί καλύτερα πληρώματα = καλύτερα πλοία = καλύτερα ναυλα = καλύτερη άξια μεταπώλησης και επίσης χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα, λιγότερες παρατηρήσεις από τους επιθεωρητές(Κyriakos) και πρόσβαση σε όλους τους λιμένες.


Αυτό το αντιστρέφω λίγο. Σαν αποτέλεσμα βάζεις τις παρατηρήσεις από τους επιθεωρητές. Εγώ, με το καπελάκι του επιθεωρητή (γιατί που και που αλλάζω) πως θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω;

----------


## Michael

Πώ πώ,  φωτιά έχει πάρει το σάιτ...  :Cool:

----------


## HARIS.L

Φιλε Kyriako ο έλεγχος των διπλωμάτων μπορεί να γίνει και με τους πιο κάτω τρόπους.
Όταν μια εταιρία ενδιαφέρετε για μια συγκεκριμένη εθνικότητα, να κοιτά πρώτα από όλα εάν έχουν επίπεδο οι ακαδημίες τους. Αυτό μπορούν να το δουν από κατάλογους που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο η του ITF η και του LLSREG η και από τις εδώ πρεσβείες. Όλα τα πτυχία , διπλώματα, πιστοποιητικά έχουν αύξοντα αριθμό, εάν έχει εκδοθεί κάποιο από τα παραπάνω με τον ίδιο αριθμό και διαφορετικό όνομα σημαίνει ότι είναι τσικιτα. Εάν στείλουμε ένα email στην ακαδημία από όπου εκδόθηκε αυτόματος θα ξέρουμε εάν είναι τσικιτα η όχι.
Λόγο που οι περισσότερες εθνικότητες δεν έχουν τα αντίστοιχα με τα δικά μας ναυτικά φυλλάδια όπου αναγράφετε η υπηρεσία τους, στην φόρμα που συμπληρώνουν και αναγράφουν την υπηρεσία τους σε (εταιρίες και πλοία) να στέλνουμε ένα email σε αυτούς(πρώην εργοδότες) και να μαθαίνουμε εάν είναι πραγματική η υπηρεσία τους και να μαθαίνουμε εάν ήταν σωστοί στην διάρκεια τις συνεργασίας τους. Μπορούμε εάν έχουμε αυτήν την δυνατότητα να στέλνουμε κάποιο βοηθό από το τμήμα πληρωμάτων και να τους πάρει συνέντευξη επιτόπου.
Εάν έχουμε κάποιον συνεργάτη-πράκτορα στην χώρα αυτή, να βάζουμε σαν έναν από τους όρους συνεργασίας μας(συμβόλαιο συνεργασίας)να μπαίνει και ο όρος - ποινική ρήτρα ότι αυτός ο εργαζόμενος τον οποίο μας στέλνει εάν δεν πληροί τις προδιαγραφές μας τις οποίες θα έχει αποδεχθεί ,θα αναλαμβάνει όλα τα έξοδα επαναπατρισμού του και όλα τα έξοδα σε (περίπτωση που ο εργαζόμενος κάνει καταγγελία κατά της εταιρίας) να τα καταβάλει ο ίδιος(ο πράκτορας δηλαδή)τις τυχών απαιτήσεις του εργαζόμενου, και επίσης να καταβάλει όλα τα έξοδα αυτού που θα στείλει σε αντικατάσταση. Τότε θα δούμε εάν και οι πράκτορες θα στέλνουν μέσα στο πλοίο μανάβηδες για αξιωματικούς γέφυρας η μηχανής.
Το να δημιουργηθεί μια παγκόσμια μαύρη λίστα με εργαζόμενους με βρίσκει τελείως αντίθετο, γιατί ίσως υπάρχει κάποια τέτοια σκέψη από νοσηρά μυαλά, και αυτό γιατί εάν κάποιος έχει αδικηθεί θα ήταν τραγικό λάθος αυτή η αδικία να των κατατρέχει μια ζωή.
Οι αρχιμηχανικοί καλό θα ήταν να πηγαίνουν όσο ποιο πολλές φορές μπορούν στα πλοία και να μένουν όχι για μια μέρα αλλά παραπάνω ,και εάν έχουν κάποια καταγγελία να ακούν όλες τις πλευρές και όχι μόνο αυτού που κάνει την καταγγελία.
Βέβαια ήταν παράληψη μου στο θέμα της εκπαιδεύσης το ότι δεν ανέφερα και την εκπαιδεύσει στο πλοίο η οποία είναι απαραίτητη.
Όσο για την συμπαθή συντεχνία των λογιστών κατά τα αλλά, τους δίνω την ευχή να τους κάτσει η φέτα στο στομάχι και τα 1500$ να τα φανέ σε ληγμένα βιαγκρα . Γραμματείς και φαρισαίοι.
Ερώτημα. Οι επιθεωρητές είναι φίλοι και σύμμαχοι των ναυτικών η ο διάολος μεταμορφωμένος? Υπάρχουν ευτυχώς παρά πολλοί λίγοι που έχουν το ύφος καρδινάλιου και είναι<σατανάδες> και γράφουν μα#$%^&*νες παρατηρήσεις όταν δεν βρουν κάτι ουσιώδες ενώ η συντριπτικοί πλειοψηφία είναι θαυμάσιοι άνθρωποι όπου μαθαίνεις πολλά από αυτούς και φυσικά είναι φίλοι και σύμμαχοι των ναυτικών. Απλά σε αυτό εδώ το forum έχω συνδέσει τον επιθεωρητή με εσένα Kyriako.

----------


## HARIS.L

Petro το ελαβες το pm?

----------


## Kyriakos

Από την πλευρά του επιθεωρούμενου, όταν είχα λάβει "no comments" από USCG σε βαπόρι του 73 (την μηχανή... άσε) και καμμία παρατήρηση απο external Auditor του ABS στο τεχνικό, ήταν γαμάτα.

Από την άλλη σε βαπόρι που έκανα επιθεώρηση και ήμουν επιεικής (αυτοί βέβαια ήθελαν να τα σβήσω όλα..) τους εξήγησα οτί αν στείλω ρεπόρτο χωρίς καμμία απολύτος παρατήρηση σε βαπόρι του ΄70, η σκέψη τους θα είναι ως εξής (με σειρά προτεραιότητας):

1) Με λαδώσανε
2) Δεν έκανα επιθεώρηση
3) Είμαι άσχετος
4) Το βαπόρι είναι όντως καλό

Συνήθως, ξεκινάς και "γράφεις" αυτά που χτυπάνε πιο πολύ. Αν αυτό είναι οτί δεν δουλεύει η Em. Pump ή ότι έλειπε ένα "no smoking" sign, κρίνεται αναλόγως.

Πάντως, κακά τα ψέματα, ο επιθεωρητής είναι μια μορφή -προσωρινής- εξουσίας και όπως κάθε έξουσία θέλει προσοχή στον χειρισμό. Ιδιαίτερα σε συνδιασμό με την μικρή ηλικία και την μή προϋπηρεσία ως ναυτικός.

Οποιεσδήποτε παρατηρήσεις για τους επιθεωρητές είναι ευπρόσδεκτες...

Αυτά που λες για τον έλεγχο των διπλωμάτων, αν και δεν ξέρω καλά αυτά τα θέματα, μου φαίνονται λογικά.

-Κανένας από Crew που μπορεί να τα εφαρμόσει;

----------


## Petros

> Αυτά που λες για τον έλεγχο των διπλωμάτων, αν και δεν ξέρω καλά αυτά τα θέματα, μου φαίνονται λογικά.
> 
> -Κανένας από Crew που μπορεί να τα εφαρμόσει;


Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Χάρη το έλαβα το μην. επίσης διάβασα και τα περί ελέγχου πληρωμάτων και manning agencies στο θέμα. Από την πλευρά μου το μόνο που έχω να πω σχετικά με απαιτήσεις για δ/ξ (δεν ξέρω πότε/αν θα ακολουθήσουν τα υπόλοιπα πλοία) από oil-majors (tmsa) είναι ότι όλα αυτά (έλεγχος διπλωμάτων επίσημα, training programs, έλεγχος manning agents κτλ που αναφέρετε) θα γίνουν σύντομα υποχρεωτικά και θα ελέγχονται αυστηρά. Μεγάλη βαρύτητα δίνεται φυσικά στη διαχείριση αυτού του τομέα.

Οπότε όποιοι θέλουν να μείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί (εκτός από το θέμα ασφάλειας που εννοείται για μια σωστή εταιρεία) θα πρέπει να τα σκεφτούν σοβαρά.

''Κανένας από Crew που μπορεί να τα εφαρμόσει;''

Γιατί έχω την αισιόδοξη ψευδαίσθηση ότι όλα γίνονται αν είναι απαραίτητα για το καλό όλων? Οι crew πρέπει να επέμβουν στην κουβέντα...

Σχετικά με τα TMSA KPI'S κτλ. σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω ενότητα να τα λέμε πιο συγκεκριμένα.

----------


## Kyriakos

καλό θα είναι...

...γιατί εδώ βγήκαμε και λίγο εκτός θέματος....

----------


## Petros

> καλό θα είναι...
> 
> ...γιατί εδώ βγήκαμε και λίγο εκτός θέματος....


Ανέφερα συγκεκριμένα για το crew, πολλά από αυτά αυτά που λέει ο Χάρης θα προβλέπονται επίσημα (τουλάχιστον για tankers) από τους ίδιους τους 'πελάτες'.

Στην τσίτα με έχετε  :Very Happy:

----------


## HARIS.L

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που κάποιες από τις σκέψεις μας σε αυτό το θέμα θα γίνουν υποχρεωτικές μέσα από ένα ίσως νομικό πλαίσιο .Αυτές οι σκέψεις έχουν βγει μέσα από τριβή κάποιων ετών. Όσο περνούν τα χρόνια θα έχουμε και όλο καλύτερες προτάσεις τόσο από τους νέους που έχουν όρεξη και διάθεση αλλά και τόσο με την συνδρομή των παλαιοτέρων οι οποίοι έχουν το μόνο προσόν που τους απέμεινε,(για τους crew πάντα μιλάω) είναι της πείρας.
Βέβαια θα πω την κακία μου τώρα , τόσα χρόνια που τους τα λέγαμε αυτοί τι έκαναν? Δεν βάζω όλους τους crew στο ίδιο καζάνι αλλά μιλώ για μια πλειοψηφία που ίσως άθελα τους η θελημένα έφεραν τα πράγματα σε αυτό το χαλί. Σκεφτείτε που θα ήταν η Ελληνική ναυτιλία εάν γίνονταν όλα αυτά που έχουμε προτείνει εδώ και χρόνια ακόμα ποιο ψηλά από ότι είναι τώρα. Ο ΕΧΘΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ. Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. 
Θα είχαμε γλιτώσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από ατυχήματα στα  πλοία(προσαράξεις, πυρκαγιές, ρυπάνσεις, ναυάγια που προέρχονταν από λάθος χειρισμούς, σωματικές βλάβες ,θανάτους κλπ) που προέρχονταν από ακατάλληλα πληρώματα τα οποία κόστισαν σε ζωές, φυσικό περιβάλλον, και περιούσιες.

----------


## Kyriakos

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς, μάλλον γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κατάλαβες.

Δεν έχω αντίρηση σε αυτά που λες, και καλό θα ήταν να ανοιχθεί καινούργιο θέμα.

Γιατί σε τσιτώνουμε;;

----------


## Petros

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς, μάλλον γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κατάλαβες.
> 
> Δεν έχω αντίρηση σε αυτά που λες, και καλό θα ήταν να ανοιχθεί καινούργιο θέμα.
> 
> Γιατί σε τσιτώνουμε;;


Κατάλαβα με το μην. σου ότι βγήκα εκτός θέματος. 

Θα το ανοίξω σύντομα το θέμα, το μελετάω για να είναι με συγκεκριμένα κομμάτια και όχι ένα πολύ γενικό.

----------


## Kyriakos

Και εγώ που έγραφα για επιθεωρήσεις.... σου φαίνεται σχετικό με το θέμα "Έλληνες Ναυτικοί"::::::

----------


## HARIS.L

Μην τον τσιτωνουμε τον Petro γιατι ειναι πολυ Ο.Κ τελικα.Το κακο το αρχισα εγω με τους επιθεωρητες.

----------


## efouskayak

Αφησα την συζήτηση να εξελιχθεί, αυτό σχετικά με τα εκτός θέματος δεν θα θέλαμε να σας κόψουμε τον οίστρο ... λείπει ο Morgan κάνει και ζέστη είπαμε να το πάμε χαλαρά.

----------


## Petros

> Γιατί σε τσιτώνουμε;;


Δεν είπα με τσιτώνετε, με έχετε στην τσίτα είπα (αστειευόμενος εννοούσα με έχετε στην πίεση)
Έχει διαφορά.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kyriakos

> Αφησα την συζήτηση να εξελιχθεί, αυτό σχετικά με τα εκτός θέματος δεν θα θέλαμε να σας κόψουμε τον οίστρο ... λείπει ο Morgan κάνει και ζέστη είπαμε να το πάμε χαλαρά.


τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να σας διασκεδάσαμε. Το καλό είναι οτί ενώ πήγαμε σε allegro, δεν παρεκτραπήκαμε.

----------


## efouskayak

> τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να σας διασκεδάσαμε. Το καλό είναι οτί ενώ πήγαμε σε allegro, δεν παρεκτραπήκαμε.


Ευτυχώς γιατι .

----------


## efouskayak

> τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να σας διασκεδάσαμε. Το καλό είναι οτί ενώ πήγαμε σε allegro, δεν παρεκτραπήκαμε.


Ευτυχώς γιατι θα .

----------


## efouskayak

> τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να σας διασκεδάσαμε. Το καλό είναι οτί ενώ πήγαμε σε allegro, δεν παρεκτραπήκαμε.


Μας πληροφορήσατε εστω και με φάλτσα.

----------


## Petros

Τελικά στο αρχικό θέμα (αν υπάρχουν αρκετοί Έλληνες ναυτικοί / επάρκεια για τα πλοία με ελληνική σημαία και όχι μόνο), ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας / τι γνωρίζετε?

----------


## Morgan

ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΦΗ ΕΠΟΠΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΗΚΑΤΕ ΟΦΦ-ΤΟΠΙΚ!!!!!!!!!!!

ΚΑΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ 5 ΩΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ....

Υ.Γ. ΑΜΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΩ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ

----------


## efouskayak

Αντε με το καλό .... αντε δεν μπορώ να τους κουμαντάρω  :Razz:

----------


## Morgan

Τα Δελτία Απογραφής

Με εγκύκλιο στα μέλη της η Ενωσις Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, γνωστοποιεί ότι έχει στη διάθεσή τους Δελτία προς συμπλήρωση για την απογραφή των ναυτικών που θα διενεργηθεί την 20η Σεπτεμβρίου 2006.
Με την ίδια εγκύκλιο, συνιστάται στα ναυτιλιακά γραφεία, όπως ενημερώσουν τους πλοιάρχους των υπό τη διαχείρισή τους πλοίων καθώς και για το ότι πρέπει να αποστείλουν Δελτία Απογραφής και για τα τυχόν αργούντα ή παροπλισμένα πλοία που διαχειρίζονται και βρίσκονται σε λιμένες του εξωτερικού

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα. :Very Happy: 

Στο θέμα μας τώρα.
Δεν ξέρω αν είδατε μιά εκπομπή του Παπαχελά που είχε θέμα την ελληνική ναυτιλία.Αν το είδατε θα θυμάστε τις δηλώσεις του κ.Τσάκου(Κύριος;;;Τέλος πάντων).
Αυτός ο κύριος δήλωσε πως δεν έχει ελληνικά πληρώματα επειδή δεν υπάρχει προσφορά.Εντάξει μέχρι εδώ.Μετά δήλωσε πως (άκουσον-άκουσον) θα βάλει και ξένους στα γραφεία του για να μπορεί να συνεννοείται το γραφείο με τα ξένα πληρώματα.Με τέτοιους πλοιοκτήτες θα πάμε πολύ μπροστά.Μα καλά δε ντράπηκε καθόλου να πει αυτά τα πράματα στην τηλεόραση;Θα πάει μπροστά η χώρα με τέτοια άτομα.

Βλέπω πως έχετε αναφέρει και αριθμούς σχετικά με τους άνεργους ναυτικούς.
Εγώ είμαι της άποψης πως οι σκέτοι αριθμοί δε λένε τίποτα.Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται και παράμετροι.Πόσοι από αυτούς ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους καλά;Πόσοι πίνουν στο βαπόρι;Ποιοί είναι κωλοχαρακτήρες;Πόσοι γνωρίζουν έστω βασικά Αγγλικά;Για ναυτιλιακά δεν το συζητώ καν.Τον ISM τον γνωρίζει κανένας τους;Όχι τα πάντα αλλά έστω τα βασικά.

Εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω πως όποιος είναι καλός στη δουλειά του δε χάνεται.Η αγορά τον χρειάζεται κι έτσι τον απορροφάει.Τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω.Από την άλλη ίσως είμαι μικρός ακόμη και δεν έχω πάρει χαμπάρι τι μου γίνεται.Ίσως.

Αυτά για τώρα.τα λέμε αργότερα.

----------


## Morgan

μεγαλο το θεμα...
εδω ο Τσακος εχει σχολη στις Φιλιππινες για να βγαζει αξιωματικους.
Παντως μην φανταστεις οτι ειναι ο μονος εφοπλιστης που σκεφτεται ή εχει ήδη ξενους στα γραφεια! και δεν εννοω ανωτερους αξιωματουχους αλλα και κανονικα στελεχη στο SQT/Technical/Operations...

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> μεγαλο το θεμα...
> εδω ο Τσακος εχει σχολη στις Φιλιππινες για να βγαζει αξιωματικους.
> Παντως μην φανταστεις οτι ειναι ο μονος εφοπλιστης που σκεφτεται ή εχει ήδη ξενους στα γραφεια! και δεν εννοω ανωτερους αξιωματουχους αλλα και κανονικα στελεχη στο SQT/Technical/Operations...


To ξέρω πως έχει σχολή στις Φιλιππίνες αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.
Εμένα με απσχολεί που λέει πως δε βρίσκει ελληνικά πληρώματα και πως γι'αυτό το λόγο θα βάλει αλλοδαπούς και στα γραφεία του.

----------


## Morgan

προσωπικα δεν με απασχολει η καθε δικαιολογια που βρισκει ο καθε ενας εφοπλιστης για να μην εχει ελληνες. ουτε επισης η καθε δικαιολογια της καθε χαζο-κυβερνησης που αδυνατει φανερα να προασπισει αλλα και να εκμεταλλευτει την βαρυα βιομηχανια της λιλλιπουτειας χωρας της....

η σχολη στα νησια , ειναι ενα κομματι  του πρωτου σκελους (της δικαιολογιας του εφοπλιστη)...παντως : ηδη υπρχουν ξενοι στα ελληνικα γραφεια και σε δυνατες αλλα και σε απλες θεσεις . Και διευθυντες και "υπαλληλοι"...μην σε ξενιζει

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/9/1119.html

----------


## Nikei

> http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/9/1119.html


αν το δει ο οποιοσδηποτε απο την πλευρα του Τσακου και του καθε Τσακου δικιο εχει. στο κατω κατω ειναι επιχειρηματιας. νομιζετε οτι δεν ξερει/ουν αυτος/οι τι συμβαινει στην πιατσα? και παλι καλα που τουλαχιστον ο Τσακος συνεχιζει να βαζει την ελληνικη σημαια στα πλοια του. πιστευω οτι το μελλον δεν θα τον διαψευσει...

----------


## iwannisprin

ΜΗΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ,ΑΠΛΩΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ Η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑΣ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΟYΣ (ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ), ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ;

----------


## KARAS PANOS

ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΨΥΧΗ . ΕΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ . ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΑ 35 ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣ

----------


## Morgan

> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΟYΣ (ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ), ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ;



εχει απαντηθει η ερωτηση απο το Michael να θυμαμαι καλα.
κανε μια αναζητηση στο φορουμ.

----------


## Morgan

> ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΨΥΧΗ . ΕΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ . ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΑ 35 ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣ


εκτος αν βρεθει κατι καλο εξω

----------


## iwannisprin

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια morgan θα ψαξω την απαντηση του michael

----------


## Morgan

τελικα επιβεβαιωθηκε η υποψια μου πως η ελλειψη αξ/κων ή και πληρωματων δεν ειναι μονο θεμα της ελληνικης ναυτιλας αλλα αλλων  οπως η ολλανδικη (που εχει πολυ διαφορετικο συστημα στις ακαδημιες της - περιπου 4 σε ολη την χωρα) ή η Δανεζικη & η Γερμανική....αλλαξαν οι εποχες ως το κοκκαλο και δεν υπαρχει γυρισμος.

----------


## Spyros_T

Στη μείωση των οργανικών συνθέσεων των Eλλήνων ναυτικών στα ποντοπόρα πλοία προχώρησε αιφνιδιαστικά ο υπουργός Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας, Mαν. Kεφαλογιάννης, ενώ για πρώτη φορά εκτός από τα κατώτερα πληρώματα θίγονται και οι αξιωματικοί. 
*Μείωση
*H πρώτη εγκριτική πράξη από την οποία προκύπτει μείωση των Eλλήνων ναυτικών από 10 σε 6 υπεγράφη από τον κ. Kεφαλογιάννη στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου και αφορά το τάνκερ Minerva Symphony, 83.000 τόνων, συμφερόντων της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Minerva που ανήκει στον εφοπλιστή Aνδρέα Mαρτίνο. 
ΝΟΜΟΣ 
H νέα εγκριτική πράξη προβλέπει, επίσης, ότι εφόσον υπάρξει νομοθετική ρύθμιση για την επιδότηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, το πλοίο θα υπαχθεί άμεσα σε αυτή. Σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα από τη νομοθεσία, στις ρυθμίσεις της συγκεκριμένης εγκριτικής πράξης υπάγονται αυτομάτως όλα τα πλοία ανάλογης χωρητικότητας. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι το υπουργείο Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας έχει προετοιμάσει αντίστοιχες εγκριτικές πράξεις και για άλλες κατηγορίες ποντοπόρων πλοίων που φέρουν ή θα υψώσουν ελληνική σημαία.
Για τα μικρής χωρητικότητας ποντοπόρα, ο αριθμός των Eλλήνων ναυτικών αναμένεται να μειωθεί από τους 8 στους 4, ενώ στα μεσαίας χωρητικότητας πλοία από 9 Έλληνες ναυτικούς στους 5. Πρόκειται για μείωση της τάξεως του 40% και είναι η μεγαλύτερη που έχει γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια. O κ. Kεφαλογιάννης αναμένει, επίσης, ότι σύντομα το υπουργείο Oικονομίας θα δώσει επίσημα το πράσινο φως προκειμένου όσα ποντοπόρα πλοία βρίσκονται εγγεγραμμένα στην ελληνική σημαία να απαλλάσσονται από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Mία αντίστοιχη ρύθμιση ισχύει ήδη για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Σύμφωνα με τον προϋπολογισμό του NAT για το 2007, οι εισφορές που εισπράττει από την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία ανέρχονται στα 40 εκατ. ευρώ. Aναμένεται νομοθετική ρύθμιση για την επιδότηση των εισφορών. 
*Αντιδράσεις 
*Σε ερώτηση που κατέθεσαν, χθες, στη Bουλή, οι βουλευτές του ΠAΣOK Γ. Aνωμερίτης και Γ. Διαμαντίδης αναφέρουν ότι ο κ. Kεφαλογιαννης συνειδητά εξαπάτησε τη Bουλή και κρυφά προώθησε αυτή τη ρύθμιση. Σημειώνουν ακόμα ότι η μονομερής χρήση της υπονομεύει την εγκριτική πράξη και την οδηγεί σε κατάργηση, μεταβάλλοντάς την σε εργαλείο εξυπηρέτησης συμφερόντων. Oι δύο βουλευτές καταλήγουν ότι οδηγούνται άμεσα σε απόλυση 5.600 ναυτικοί εντείνοντας το σοβαρό πρόβλημα ανεργίας στον κλάδο.

Ημερησια 16-1-2007

----------


## gvaggelas

*Στο όνομα της ανταγωνιστικότητας ελαστικοποιούν συνθέσεις πληρωμάτων - επιδοτούν ασφαλιστικές εισφορές .*

_ΠΑΣΟΚ: Εξυπηρετεί επιταγές_
«Χριστουγεννιάτικος μποναμάς» για τους εφοπλιστές ήταν η απόφαση του ΥΕΝ Μ. Κεφαλογιάννη να υλοποιήσει λίγο πριν από την εκπνοή του 2006 τα μέτρα υπέρ της ανταγωνιστικότητας των υπό ελληνική σημαία ποντοπόρων πλοίων.
Η πλήρης εφαρμογή των μέτρων αυτών θα οδηγήσει στην ανεργία πολλούς Ελληνες ναυτικούς.
Τα μέτρα ελαστικοποίησης των συνθέσεων μαζί με την επιδότηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών των ναυτολογημένων Ελλήνων ναυτικών στα πλοία με τη «γαλανόλευκη» έθεσε ήδη σε εφαρμογή η δημοσίευση της απόφασης στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως -αριθ. φύλλου 1865/22-12-2006- και η οποία αφορά υπό ναυπήγηση δεξαμενόπλοιο, η πλοιοκτήτρια του οποίου ζήτησε διά εγγράφου της από τον κ. Κεφαλογιάννη την ένταξη του πλοίου στο εθνικό νηολόγιο.
Ετσι ο Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης επισημοποίησε την υλοποίηση των μέτρων με το ΦΕΚ 1865, το οποίο ορίζει σαφέστατα ότι το νεότευκτο πλοίο των 83.722 κόρων που θα ονομαστεί μετά την καθέλκυσή του σε Minerva Symphony θα «ταξιδεύει» ανά τους ωκεανούς με λιγότερους Ελληνες ναυτικούς.
Συγκεκριμένα, η υπογραφείσα νέα εγκριτική πράξη ορίζει σαφέστατα ότι το νέο δεξαμενόπλοιο εταιρείας που εδρεύει στη Λιβερία θα έχει ως «πλήρωμα» αντί για 10 Ελληνες ναυτικούς -6 αξιωματικοί, 4 κατώτεροι- μόνο 6, τους οποίους μάλιστα δεν προσδιορίζει αν θα είναι αξιωματικοί -πλην του πλοιάρχου- ή κατώτερο πλήρωμα.
Ετσι, εκμεταλλευόμενοι την ασάφεια των μέτρων υπέρ της ανταγωνιστικότητας, για τα οποία η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία είναι αντίθετη, δεν θα είναι λίγοι εκείνοι οι εφοπλιστές που έχουν τα γραφεία τους εκτός Ελλάδος και θα ναυτολογήσουν και αλλοδαπούς αξιωματικούς, οπότε και θα αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα ο αριθμός των Ελλήνων ανέργων ναυτικών, που σήμερα ξεπερνούν τους 4.000 χιλιάδες.
Οπως καταγγέλλει η Πανελλήνια Ενωση Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού -ΠΕΜΕΝ- οι μειωμένες οργανικές συνθέσεις ισχύουν και σε επιβατηγά - οχηματαγωγά πλοία που εκτελούν δρομολόγια μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Ιταλίας, με αποτέλεσμα όπως τονίζεται να τίθεται σε καθημερινό κίνδυνο τόσο η ασφάλεια των ναυτικών όσο και των χιλιάδων επιβατών, ενώ ως παράνομο πλοίο κατονομάζεται το πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ «Κρήτη 2».
Περισσότερες γαλανόλευκες
Πάντως, ο ΥΕΝ Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης σε πρόσφατη εορταστική εκδήλωση του ΝΕΕ τόνισε ότι είναι σίγουρος ότι μετά την εφαρμογή των μέτρων υπέρ της ανταγωνιστικότητας ο υπό ελληνική σημαία εμπορικός στόλος θα αυξηθεί κατά 1.000 και πλέον πλοία. 
Ομως αν κανείς ανατρέξει στα επίσημα στοιχεία του υπουργείου του θα διαπιστώσει ότι οι Ελληνες ναυτικοί που το 1981 αριθμούσαν τους 85.000, έφτασαν το 2005 στους 17.197, ενώ τα υπό ελληνική σημαία εμπορικά πλοία από 3.710 το 1981 το 2005 ήταν 1.491. Αντίθετα, και πάντα σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στοιχεία, υπάρχει κατακόρυφη αύξηση των υπό ξένη σημαία αλλά ελληνικών συμφερόντων πλοίων που από 2.456 που ήταν το 1990 το 2005 έφτασαν στα 3.338.
Το θέμα της ελαστικοποίησης των συνθέσεων έφεραν χθες στη Βουλή οι βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης και Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης, οι οποίοι μαζικά στην ερώτησή τους κατηγορούν τον Μ. Κεφαλογιάννη για πρακτικές που ούτε στη χούντα δεν είχαν συμβεί και οι οποίες μειώνουν κατά 40% τις θέσεις εργασίας των Ελλήνων ναυτικών.
Επίσης, τον κατηγορούν ότι στέλνει άμεσα στην ανεργία 5.600 αξιωματικούς και ναύτες, καταργεί τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές προς το ΝΑΤ και ότι με αυτό τον δικτατορικό τρόπο εξυπηρετεί επιταγές ορισμένων εκ Λονδίνου χρηματοδοτών της Νέας Δημοκρατίας.


Πηγή: Ελευθεροτυπία, 16/1/2007

----------


## MIRSINI

Τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, για να προλάβουν το αγκάθι πριν δημιουργήσει τελικά πληγή στο σχέδιο του Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη για την μεγιστοποίηση της ισχύς του ελληνικού νηολογίου. 
Το αγκάθι είναι οι ελλείψεις σε εγχώριο έμψυχο δυναμικό, και ιδιαίτερα σε ότι αφορά την θέση των πλοιάρχων. Το δεκάρι σε κάθε πλοίο μπορεί να είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο έλληνας, και τέτοιοι παίκτες υπάρχουν λίγοι διαθέσιμοι σήμερα. Σε περίπτωση που το όνειρο του ΥΕΝ, μετά την ελαστικοποίηση των συνθέσεων στα ποντοπόρα πλοία και την επιδότηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, για το ταξίδι στην Ιθάκη 1.000 πλοίων πραγματοποιηθεί έστω και κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες, το σύστημα θα βραχυκυκλώσει, αφού διαθέσιμοι πλοίαρχοι δεν υπάρχουν. 
Οι νέοι πλοίαρχοι είναι λίγοι, και η προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι μακρόπνοο σχέδιο, ενώ οι ανάγκες θα είναι πολλές και άμεσες. 
Λύσεις στον ορίζοντα δεν διαφαίνονται πολλές, αφού ο χρόνος είναι μικρός. Οι ψίθυροι που ακούγονται μήπως αλλάξει το καθεστώς και στους πλοιάρχους δεν θέλουν πολύ να γίνουν δυνατές φωνές, και στο υπουργείο θέλουν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα άμεσα, αφού σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλουν να ανοίξουν μέτωπο με τους ναυτικούς. 
Η επόμενη λύση είναι η επαναφορά στη δράση όσων έχουν κρεμάσει τις κάλτσες τους. Η επαναφορά στη δράση των συνταξιούχων πλοιάρχων, έστω και προσωρινά δείχνει ως η ιδανικότερη απόφαση για την σωστή λειτουργία του συστήματος, μέχρι να ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση στη ναυτική εκπαίδευση την επόμενη δεκαετία. Είναι άλλωστε κάτι με το οποίο συμφωνούν οι εφοπλιστές, συμφωνούν οι συνταξιούχοι, αλλά διαφωνεί κάθετα και οριζόντια η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία. Ήταν άλλωστε και ένα από τα ζητήματα που έθετε η ΠΝΟ και που ικανοποίησε πρόσφατα η ελληνική πολιτεία. Να μην εργάζονται οι συνταξιούχοι ναυτικοί. Στο υπουργείο το σκέφτονται σοβαρά πριν κάνουν γνωστές και επίσημα τις σκέψεις τους, αφού οι λογαριασμοί με την Ομοσπονδία δεν έχουν κλείσει ακόμα. Η διοίκηση της Ομοσπονδίας έδωσε περίοδο χάριτος στο υπουργείο, να τους αποδείξει ότι τα μέτρα αυτά θα καταπολεμήσουν την ανεργία στον κλάδο των ναυτικών. Μία νέα προσθήκη θέματος στην ατζέντα είναι πολύ πιθανό να δυσχεράνει τον διάλογο ανάμεσα στις δύο πλευρές. 

Οι αριθμοί 

Την περίοδο αυτή οι άνεργοι πλοίαρχοι που δραστηριοποιούνται στα μεγάλα ποντοπόρα πλοία, υπολογίζεται ότι δεν ξεπερνούν τους 20 με 30. Ήδη οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές αναζητούν ικανούς έλληνες πλοιάρχους και δεν βρίσκουν. Επάνω στο γραφείο του Κεφαλογιάννη υπάρχουν πολλές δεκάδες επιστολών ελλήνων εφοπλιστών που θέλουν να υψώσουν τα πλοία τους ελληνική σημαία. Για παράδειγμα ο εφοπλιστής Σπύρος Μ. Πολέμης, ενημέρωσε το υπουργείο ότι θα φέρει 12 νεότευκτα χημικά πλοία στην ελληνική σημαία. Επίσης ελληνική σημαία θα υψώσουν και τα έξι νεότευκτα δεξαμενόπλοια που θα παραλάβει μέσα στο 2007 η Arcedia Shipmanagement του Κωνσταντίνου Αγγελόπουλου. Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο κινείται και ο εφοπλιστής Θόδωρος Βενιάμης που θα φέρει στην ελληνική σημαία ακόμη 20 πλοία. Σε απλά μαθηματικά με τις κινήσεις τριών μόνο ελλήνων εφοπλιστών οι θέσεις των ανέργων πλοιάρχων καλύπτονται πλήρως, και απομένει το κενό. 
Πηγή marinews

----------


## Apostolos

Έτσι που μας κατέντησαν ποιός θέλει να γίνει ναυτικός? Για τις στερήσεις μήν πούμε παραπάνω... Παλαιώτερα ο ναυτικός έπερνε 10 φορές παραπάνω χρήματα απο ένα στεριανό. Τώρα? αντε 2 ή 3 φορές.... Όταν οι συμβάσεις στα γκαζάδικα είναι 6 μήνες και στα φορτηγά 7 μήνες ποίος κάθεται τόσο πολύ? Αν τα κάναν το 1/2 ίσως να το συζητούσαμε.... 
Α και κάτι άλλο. Ακόμη και ο Αγαπητός μάλλον θα βάλει την Ελληνική στο ACACIA και το AEGEAN FANTASY

----------


## KARAS PANOS

prosopiki gnomi to ftino to kreas to trone oi skiloi ...
mias kai oi ellnes efoplistes mporoi na nai oi protoi se pagosmia xoritikotita ma ta vaporia einai skatokouvalistres . ean einai tora neotefkta kai goystaroun kala navla tote oi asfalistikes tous kseskizoun me apotelesma na prospa8oun na kalipsoun ton kolo tous vazontas kalitera pliromata .....
Ali8ia posoi ellines naftikoi doulevoun se ksenes eteries .....
kai tora eimaste sto euro ara den pezi rolo ean doulevis me dano polono eglezo .....
Mikro apantisis me mikro erotimata gia na ksipname

----------


## Morgan

ποσοι ελληνες δουλευουν σε ευρωπαικες -εκτος κυπρου/μαλτας- σημαιας?
εγω δεν ξερω και γενικα λογω νοοτροπιας, πιστευω οτι θα ειναι λιγοι σχετικα

----------


## Morgan

> Έτσι που μας κατέντησαν ποιός θέλει να γίνει ναυτικός? Για τις στερήσεις μήν πούμε παραπάνω... Παλαιώτερα ο ναυτικός έπερνε 10 φορές παραπάνω χρήματα απο ένα στεριανό. Τώρα? αντε 2 ή 3 φορές.... Όταν οι συμβάσεις στα γκαζάδικα είναι 6 μήνες και στα φορτηγά 7 μήνες ποίος κάθεται τόσο πολύ? Αν τα κάναν το 1/2 ίσως να το συζητούσαμε.... 
> Α και κάτι άλλο. Ακόμη και ο Αγαπητός μάλλον θα βάλει την Ελληνική στο ACACIA και το AEGEAN FANTASY


εξω το καλυτερο κοντρατο που εχω δει ειναι 2 μεσα 2 εξω...
πολοι συναδελφοι θα το ηθελαν αυτο, πολλοι οχι...(συνταξη/χρημα)

----------


## Chief

Απάντηση στο σχόλιο της MIRSINI, γιά την έλειψη - *τ'αχατες* - Α' Πλοιάρχων, βρίσκεται στούς καταλόγους ανέργων του ΓΕΝΕ.

Προσωπικά μέτρησα 97 (εννενήντα επτά). 

Ας μή παρουσιάζουμε - χωρίς προσωπική ερευνα - στοιχεία που προφανώς δημοσιεύονται για να εξυπηρετήσουν σκοπιμότητες. (Επειδή το Forum σας έχει πετύχει υψηλό επίπεδο).

----------


## Chief

http://www.gene.yen.gr/avaliable.jsp

Αυτά είναι τα επίσημα στοιχεία. Ξέρεται σέ πόσα φυλλάδια παρήλθε 5ετία και δέν μπορούν να εμφανισθούν ώς άνεργοι ; Τουλάχιστον άλλοι τόσοι.!

----------


## Morgan

τωρα το ειδα το ποστ....
το μαγειρεμα του μαγειρεματος...

----------


## Chief

Morgan υπενήσεσαι ότι τα στοιχεία του ΓΕΝΕ είναι μαγειρεμένα, ή ότι η επαναφορά του θέματος μοιάζει με ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό ;

----------


## Morgan

molis eida pws gia kapoio logo h apanthsh mou den anevhke.

synadelfe...den pisteyw gia logous arxhs , se listes kai statistikes - sinithws eksipiretoun aytous pou tis ekdidoun. .. anthrwpoi pou exoun na doulepsoun kapoia xronia kai ta fylladia tous einai anenerga , profanws den mpainoun sthn lista. an theloun omws na ergasthoun kai ksanapernane sxoleia apo edw apo ekei....tha eprepe na einai (?) ....

----------


## delta pi

[quote=
Συγκινητικό...

----------


## apollonas

> 


ton pinaka pou blepete piso apo ton ko sfinia ton exo ego mou ton eixe dosei h kyria ivou otan kanane thn metakomisi apo to marousi

----------


## delta pi

Πρέπει πλέον να είναι συλλεκτικός πίνακας.

----------


## xara

http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/typ.htm

Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφοριες για την ατμοπλοία ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ

----------


## ΤΑΣΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους αναγνώστες.
Σαν απόφοιτος Α.Ε.Ν και εν ενεργεία ναυτικός θα ήθελα να καταθέσω κάποιες απόψεις σχετικά με την προσέλκυση στο Ναυτικό Επάγγελμα.
Συγχαρητήρια για το Forum.
Ευχαριστώ Πολύ για την φιλοξενεία!

----------


## Petros

Καλως ηρθες Τασο.

Ενδιαφερουσες οι αποψεις σου ακουγονται και σωστες.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι παντα οι επιχειρηματιες θελουνε οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο προσωπικο να κανει οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες δουλειες. Ποτε δεν ειναι επιλογη η αυξηση προσωπικου. Αυτο κανει πιο δυσκολη τη ζωη στο πλοιο κ φυσικα αυτο μαθευεται.

----------


## ΤΑΣΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο, έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. 
Παλαίοτερα οι οργανικές συνθέσεις στα πλοία ήταν μεγαλύτερες. Παρόλα αυτά το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι παράλληλα με την μείωση των πληρωμάτων έχει μειωθεί σημαντικά και η ποιότητα αυτών. Αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου ξεκινά από τις σχολές και συνεχιζέται μέσα στο πλοίο. Παλαίοτερα το επίπεδο των ΑΣΔΕΝ ήταν επίσης χαμηλό αλλά γίνονταν σημαντική "δουλεία" στο πλοίο. Οι παλιοί ναυτικοί μετέδιδαν τη γνώση στους νεότερους.

----------


## Morgan

> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους αναγνώστες.
> Σαν απόφοιτος Α.Ε.Ν και εν ενεργεία ναυτικός θα ήθελα να καταθέσω κάποιες απόψεις σχετικά με την προσέλκυση στο Ναυτικό Επάγγελμα.
> Συγχαρητήρια για το Forum.
> Ευχαριστώ Πολύ για την φιλοξενεία!


μπορεις να μεταφρασεις το κειμενο σου στα αγγλικα και να μου στειλεις πμ ?

----------


## Michael

Φίλε και συνάδελφε Τάσο, συμμερίζωμαι τις απόψεις σου και τις ανησυχίες σου σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Και μάλιστα χαίρωμαι που έχεις τέτοιου είδους ανησυχίες. Δυστυχώς όμως οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές και το κράτος δεν μπορούν να εννοήσουν ότι πρέπει να δουν σοβαρά κάποτε το πρόβλημα και και να το αντιμετωπίσουν μεθοδικά, οργανωμένα και σε βάθος χρόνου. 
Το μεν κράτος και δη ο εκάστοτε υπουργός μέχρι να καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει έχει φύγει από το υπουργείο είτε λόγω ανασχηματισμού είτε λόγω εκλογών. ΟΙ περισσότεροι εξάλλου προσδοκούν να γίνουν "κολλητάρια" με τους εφοπλιστές προκειμένου να βγάλουν καμμία καλή φωτο σε κανένα κοκτεηλ πάρτι για το προεκλογικο φυλάδιο ή να εξασφαλίσουν πηγές χρηματοδότησης του προεκλογικού τους αγώνα.
Οι εφοπλιστές δεν θέλουν να δώσουν ούτε μια δραχμή παραπάνω. Αν ήταν μάλιστα δυνατόν να τους πληρώναν κίολας που απασχολούν ναυτικούς θα το απαιτούσαν... Ύστερα σκέπτωνται ενδόμυχα πως αν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά το πολύ - πολύ να πάρουν ξένα πληρώματα. Πολλοί μάλιστα έχουν ήδη στήσει σχολές σε ξένες χώρες στην Ασία.
Τώρα τελευταία βέβαια όλο και συνειδητοποιούν πως το πρόβλημα οξύνεται και μάλιστα  δεν βρίσκουν ενίοτε ούτε προσωπικό για τα γραφεία...! Αλλά η αντιμετώπιση είναι ακόμα με ημίμετρα και προσσεγγίσεις του τύπου "έλα θα ΄χεις πολλά λεφτα, θα ΄χει και γυναίκες.." και στοχεύουν κυρίως σε μειωμένου εισοδήματος κοινωνικές τάξεις και σε μειωμένου γνωστικού και διανοητικού υπόβαθρου για να είναι και πιο ελεγχόμενοι μετέπειτα και να μην έχουν ευελιξία στην αγορά εργασίας.
Θα τα βρούμε μπροστά μας βέβαια αποτελέσματα αυτής της στάσης, για την ακρίβεια ήδη τα βρίσκουμε και έπονται τα χειρότερα. Λύσεις υπάρχουν πολλές, τόσο κλασσικές και δοκιμασμέες όσο και πρωτοπόρες. Εκείνο που δεν υπάρχει είναι η σοβαρή συλλογική και πολιτική βούληση για να εφαρμοστούν. Και αν θες την προσωπική μου άποψη, έχω την ισχυρή αίσθηση πως θα αργήσει να έρθει αυτή η βούληση και πως αν ποτέ έρθει ίσως να είναι πλέον πολύ αργά...

----------


## ΤΑΣΟΣ

Φίλε Michel καλημέρα.
Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα όσα γράφεις. Τα παντα ξεκινούν από την ανοχή της πολιτείας. Για αυτό δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση των Α.Ε.Ν όπως έχει γίνει σε άλλα ευρωπαικά κράτη. Εξισώνουν το δίπλωμα Α' τάξης πλοιάρχων και μηχανικών με αυτό των Τ.Ε.Υ και μιλούν για αναβάθμιση, λες και θα πάει κάποιος στα 40 του χρόνια να δώσει κατακτήριες σε άλλη σχολή ή να κάνει Μεταπτυχιακά. Απλά από πρώτος και μετά ουσιαστικά γίνεσαι λιγότερο χρήσιμος,΄οπότε δεν ενδιαφέρονται και να φύγεις. Ακούω στις συνεντεύξεις των εφοπλιστών να λένε ότι όσοι απόφοιτοι των Α.Ε.Ν ζητούν να κάνουν Μεταπτυχιακό είναι σε λάθος χώρο και από την άλλη όταν μετα από κάποια χρόνια υπηρεσίας ζητήσεις μια θέση σε γραφείο σου λένε λυπάμαι δεν έχει Μεταπτυχικό. Θεωρώ ότι η όλη κατάσταση είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος.

----------


## Petros

Με φορουμ της ναυτιλιας ειναι το πρωτο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο. Μοντερνο και με μεγαλες δυνατοτητες. :Cool: 

(Νικο να παρω πριμ κανονισε)

----------


## Michael

> Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιοί είναι οι καλύτεροι τρόποι για να προσελκύσεις το ενδιαφέρον των νέων; 
> 
> Αν υποθέσουμε πως σε θεσμικό ή εφοπλιστικό επίπεδο έχουν γίνει πλέον κατανοητό το πρόβλημα και έχει αποφασισθεί να καταβληθεί μια προσπάθεια να σωθεί η παρτίδα, έστω και στο παραπέντε, τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει ;
> 
> Πως επικοινωνείς σε ένα 18άρη τη ναυτιλία ; Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο.


Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω πως είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο, διότι η υπόθεση που θέτεις δεν αληθευει. Η αντιμετώπιση τόσο από το κράτος όσο και από τους εργοδότες είναι συνήθως ευκαιριακή και πρόσκαιρη. Δεν έχει μεγάλο βάθος και για αυτό δεν έχει και απήχηση. Αν δεν πιστέψουν πρώτα οι ίδιοι ότι αξίζει κάποιος να γίνει ναυτικός δεν θα μπορέσουν να πείσουν αποτελεσματικά και τους νέους σε μια ανεπτυγμένη πλέον κοινωνία. Ο 18άρης θα έρθεί όταν αυτός και η οικογένειά του πεισθούν πως πραγματικά αξίζει τον κόπο. και για ναπεισθούν πρέπει πρώτα από όλα να αξίζει όντως τον κόπο!

----------


## Thanassis___

Ναυτεμπορική
ΜΙΑ νέα διάσταση για τις αιτίες έλλειψης εξειδικευμένων και υψηλής ποιότητας πληρωμάτων που γνωρίζει η παγκόσμια ναυτιλία έδωσε  ο κ. Γιάννης Πλατσιδάκης διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Anangel Maritime ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας του Ομίλου Αγγελικούση μιλώντας στο διεθνές συνέδριο Greek Shipping Summit 2007 που πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Αθήνα. 

Ο Κ. Πλατσιδάκης «παίζοντας» με τη συγκυρία της πολύ καλής πορείας της ναυλαγοράς και απευθυνόμενος σε υψηλόβαθμα διεθνή στελέχη του κλάδου, σημείωσε ότι ενώ η ναυτιλία ζει το δικό της «χρυσό αιώνα» ανάλογο με αυτόν που έζησε η Αθήνα στο 500-400 π.χ. βιώνει εντούτοις μία έλλειψη ικανών και υψηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου πληρωμάτων καθώς οι νέοι δεν δείχνουν πρόθυμοι να ακολουθήσουν μία επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία στη θάλασσα. 

Ξεκαθάρισε από την αρχή ότι διαφωνεί πλήρως με την άποψη που αποδίδει την απροθυμία αυτή στη βελτίωση του βιοτικού επιπέδου στις ανεπτυγμένες και αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες του κόσμου. «Είναι ένα γεγονός ότι το βιοτικό επίπεδο έχει αυξηθεί αισθητά, ειδικά σε ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που έχουν ή είχαν παραδοσιακά μία μακροχρόνια σχέση με την ναυτιλία και τη θάλασσα όπως είναι η Ελλάδα, Ισπανία, Νορβηγία, Σουηδία, Μεγάλη Βρετανία. 

Ωστόσο στο ερώτημα γιατί οι νέοι των χωρών αυτών δεν θεωρούν τη σταδιοδρομία στη θάλασσα ως ελκυστική εναλλακτική επαγγελματική διέξοδο, η απάντηση για τον κ. Πλατσιδάκη δεν είναι το βιοτικό επίπεδο, ειδικά όταν η ανεργία στους νέους που έχουν πανεπιστημιακά πτυχία είναι υψηλή. Αυτό για τον ίδιο είναι μία δικαιολογία για να καλυφθεί η αποτυχία της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας να προσελκύσει νέους στα πλοία. 

Για τον κ. Πλατσιδάκη το γεγονός είναι ένα: Η ναυτιλία έχει μια αρνητική εικόνα σήμερα σε ένα μέρος της κοινωνίας η οποία «σπρώχνει» τους νέους μακριά της. Ο ομιλητής ανέφερε ότι η κοινή γνώμη ή ένα μεγάλο μέρος της έχει μία λανθασμένη εικόνα για τη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία καθώς και άγνοια για το σημερινό επίπεδό της που ενισχύεται από ανεύθυνους πολιτικούς. 

Ανέφερε συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα όπως τη στάση της Ε.Ε. απέναντι στην ατυχηματική ρύπανση τονίζοντας με σημασία ότι ενώ στη στεριά πολλές βιομηχανίες ρυπαίνουν αποδεδειγμένα κανείς υπεύθυνος δεν πήγε φυλακή. Την ίδια στιγμή η Ε.Ε. προωθεί νομοθεσία που στέλνει στη φυλακή τον πλοίαρχο που θεωρήθηκε υπεύθυνος για ρύπανση από ατύχημα!

Ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Anangel Maritime τόνισε ότι η ναυτιλία πρέπει να αντιδράσει με στόχο να βελτιώσει την εικόνα της. Δεν έχουμε τίποτα να κρύψουμε υπογράμμισε αντιθέτως πρέπει να είμαστε υπερήφανοι για το έργο μας για το επίπεδο λειτουργίας των πλοίων μας και να δείξουμε στο πλατύ κοινό τα επιτεύγματά μας.

Επίσης να ενημερώσουμε τους νέους για τις δυνατότητες που τους προσφέρει η ναυτική σταδιοδρομία. Δεν θα πρέπει να έχουμε στόχο να τους πείσουμε. Ο στόχος μας πρέπει να είναι η ενημέρωση. Στη συνέχεια η ίδιοι θα κρίνουν πρόσθεσε ο κ. Πλατσιδάκης, επισημαίνοντας παράλληλα ότι για την επιτυχία του στόχου αυτού απαιτείται συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα θέσω μερικά ερωτήματα για τη συζήτηση...
Όπως "μαρτυρά" το ανώτατο στέλεχος ναυτιλιακής στο προηγούμενο post η ναυλαγορά περνάει "χρυσή εποχή" πόσα από αυτά τα κέρδη έχουν διατεθεί στην βελτίωση των συνθηκών εργασίας στα βαπόρια τους; Πόσες υιοθετήσανε το σύστημα που παρουσιάζεται σε προηγούμενη σελίδα;



> εξω το καλυτερο κοντρατο που εχω δει ειναι 2 μεσα 2 εξω...
> πολοι συναδελφοι θα το ηθελαν αυτο, πολλοι οχι...(συνταξη/χρημα)


Ή μήπως είναι ελκυστικότερο το δούλευεις 7 μήνες, ξεμπαρκάρεις και δεν πληρώνεσαι και μετά ψάχνεις πάλι για δουλειά;
Αφού υπάρχει έλλειψη υψηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου πληρώματα γιατί καμία Ναυτιλιακή δεν επιδοτεί μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές; Δηλαδή να πει σε ένα δύο υποπλοιάρχους "κοιτα να δεις πήγαινε σε σεμινάρια και θα σε ναυτολογώ για αυτό το διάστημα ή παρακολούθησε ένα μεταπτυχιακό και θα σε διυκολύνουμε σε ότι χρειάζεται"; Τραβηγμένο φαίνεται αλλά γιατί να μην επενδύσει σε αυτούς που διαχειρίζονται και διοικούν την περιουσία της εταιρείας δηλαδή τα πλοία της;
Μήπως το "πρότυπο" είναι ο χαμηλόμι8σθος, χαμηλού επιπέδου, ναυτικός που απλώς "χειρίζεται" το πλοίο δηλαδή το πηγαίνει από λιμάνι σε λιμάνι και το φορτώνει και το ξεφορτώνει και όχι ένα στέλεχος που διοικεί και διαχειρίζεται και συντηρεί και βελτιώνει (υπάρχει και το πλήρωμα της μηχανής) παραγωγική μονάδα;

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν Έλληνες χαμηλόμισθοι ναυτικοί ώστε να μεγιστοποιούνται τα ήδη μεγάλα κέρδη και επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποια κρίση για να δικαιλογηθούν αιτήματα για μείωση των συνθέσεων και περισσότερους ναυτικούς από την Ασία και την Ανατολική Ευρώπη (οι δεύτεροι αν γίνεται με ευρωπαϊκό διαβατήριο αλλά όχι μισθό κατά τον "Πολωνό υδραυλικό").

----------


## Giorgos_D

Παναγιώτη δεν είναι αναγκη να επενδυθουν χρήματα σε μεταπτυχιακή εκπαίδευση μόνο, αλλά και στην προπτυχιακή εκπαίδευση, από όλους τους φορείς. Και επίσης δεν εινα μόνο τα χρήματα. Είναι αυτό που ακούγεται τα τελευταία χρόνια "η προσελκυση νεων στο επάγγελμα". Αλλά ως προσελκυση δε σημαίνει, ανοίγουμε τις πόρτες και φέρνουμε όποιον βρούμε μπροστά μας. Γιατί αυτό γίνεται και τελικά αυτοί που πραγματικά ενδιαφερονται για το επάγγελμα είναι πολύ λίγοι. Οι Έλληνες εχουν τη φημη καλού πληρώματος. Δεν αξίζει να χαλάσει αυτή.

Από την άλλη όμως, η εποχή μας πλέον έχει γίνει πιο αναλώσιμη από ποτέ, και αυτό φαίνεται και στη ναυτιλία. Δηλαδή, στις μέρες μας δεν κρατάμε κάτι για πολύ καιρό. Ετσι και τα πλοία μετά απο 15 το πολύ 20 χρόνια πάνε για σκραπ. Παλιότερα όμως εβλεπες και γηραιότερα βαπόρια πιο συχνά, τα οποία όμως για να πλεύσουν με ασφάλεια ήθελαν το καλό το πλήρωμα.Τώρα όμως, με το κόστος κατασκευής και πληρωμάτων σε πάρα πολύ χαμηλό επίπεδο, τα βαπόρια δε συμφαίρει να έχουν καλό και ακριβό πλήρωμα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δε συμφέρει ποιον;


Την εταιρεία ή τον άνθρωπο; Το πορτοφόλι του επιχειρηματία ή τη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου που σπούδασε, ταξίδεψε, έχει οικογένεια πίσω του να ταΐσει, παιδιά - νέο αίμα δηλαδή - να ετοιμάσει για το αύριο της χώρας μας, και ξαφνικά βρίσκεται σαν στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα στον κάδο απορριμμάτων; 

Υπήρξα ναυτικός. Δε μιλώ θεωρητικά. Έχω πληρώσει το τίμημα προσωπικά. Και θα συνεχίσω να το πληρώνω.  Γιατί "έχασα" χρόνια στη θάλασσα. Και θα υποχρεωθώ να τα δουλέψω στο δεύτερο επάγγελμα που αναγκάστηκα να ακολουθήσω μετά, μέχρι να βγω στη σύνταξη. Δύο χρόνια σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων, και με παράσημο για τις επιδόσεις μου...  και έπειτα δόκιμος και ένα φεγγάρι και ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Σε φορτηγά και σε γκαζάδικα. Δε θυμάμαι ποτέ κανέναν ούτε από εταιρεία ούτε καπετάνιο να μου κάνουν παρατήρηση ότι δεν τα κατάφερνα. Αντίθετα...

Και το ίδιο ακριβώς συνέβη σε όλες τις συμφοιτήτριές μου στην ΑΔΣΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. Διότι ένας "σοφός" νους ανακάλυψε σε κάποια φάση που υπήρχε ζήτηση για πληρώματα, τη λύση "γυναίκα στη θάλασσα". Ε, σου λέει, θα προκύψει και κανένας γάμος και σαν ζευγάρι θα ταξιδεύουν περισσότερο. 

Κι έπειτα, σαν ήρθε η κρίση στον Περσικό, και κόπηκαν τα ναύλα και γέμισε η ράδα από τα δεμένα πλοία τα αναύλωτα, οι πρώτες που πήραμε πόδι ήμασταν οι γυναίκες. Ποιος νοιάστηκε για το πώς θα ζήσουμε; Πώς θα βγάλουμε το ψωμί μας; 

Και ποιος σε τελευταία ανάλυση χρεώθηκε το λάθος (να το πω και λάθος... ) της επιλογής να μας πάρουν στα καράβια; Εμείς μόνες μας. Οι πιο τυχερές ξανασπούδασαν. Οι πια άτυχες έμειναν να κάνουν δουλειές του ποδαριού και φυσικά χωρίς δικαίωμα για σύνταξη...  Έχω φίλη, με τέσσερα παιδιά. Μόνη της. Την έκανε και ο σύζυγος όταν έσφιξαν τα πράγματα...  Στο τελευταίο παιδί της, δούλευε ως 8 μηνών έγκυος στο καράβι. Για να μπορεί να έχει κάλυψη ασφαλιστική για την οικογένεια. Ο άντρας της την ίδια περίοδο ήταν τελείως άνεργος...  Πού να το πεις και να το πιστέψουν; Πως έγκυος γυναίκα ανέβαινε ανεμόσκαλες και έκανε όλη τη δουλειά του ανθυποπλοίαρχου χωρίς καμιά εξαίρεση; 

Θα μου πεις πώς την άφηναν; Και θα σου απαντήσω...  Πως δεν το είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι. Ψηλή και γεροδεμένη καθώς ήταν κατάφερνε να περνά την κοιλιά που κουβαλούσε ένα παιδί μέσα για πάχος! Και την πείραζαν κιόλας...  Αλλά εκείνη, τσιμουδιά. Εμείς τη λέμε Η ΜΑΝΑ!!! αυτή τη γυναίκα. Το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας τη γνωρίζει; Γιατί τέτοιους ανθρώπους θα έπρεπε να τους γνωρίζει.  Και το υπουργείο και ο κόσμος όλος και να τους αποδίδει την τιμή που τους πρέπει. 

Τέσσερα παιδιά κουνάρησε. Με χίλιες δυσκολίες. Όταν έκλεισε η πόρτα της θάλασσας, έγινε μέχρι καθαρίστρια. Και ντίλερ και σερβιτόρα και ό,τι άλλο θα εξασφάλιζε ψωμί στα παιδιά της. Τρεις λεβέντες και μια κορούλα. Και έχει ανάγκη τούτη η χώρα για παιδιά. Το ξέρετε φαντάζομαι...  Πώς όμως στηρίζει εκείνες που τα γεννάνε και τα ανατρέφουν; 

Ξαναρωτώ λοιπόν, ποιον συμφέρει να πετάνε τους έλληνες ναυτικούς στο δρόμο;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Παναγιώτη δεν είναι αναγκη να επενδυθουν χρήματα σε μεταπτυχιακή εκπαίδευση μόνο, αλλά και στην προπτυχιακή εκπαίδευση, από όλους τους φορείς. Και επίσης δεν εινα μόνο τα χρήματα. Είναι αυτό που ακούγεται τα τελευταία χρόνια "η προσελκυση νεων στο επάγγελμα".


Για την προπτυχιακή εκπαίδευση έχουμε συζητήσει σε άλλα θέματα και στο κάτω κάτω είναι βασική υποχρέωση του Κράτους. Δεν το λέω εγώ αλλά το Σύνταγμα στο περίφημο άρθρο 16 "1. Η τέχνη και η επιστήμη και η διδασκαλία είναι ελεύθερες η ανάπτυξη και η προαγωγή τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους. (...) 2. Η παιδεία αποτελεί βασική αποστολή του Κράτους κάι έχει σκοπό  την ηθική, πνευματική, *επαγγελματική* και φυσική αγωγή των Ελλήνων". 
Οι εφοπλιστές που "παραπονιούνται" ότι δεν βρίσκουν πληρώματα. Πόσα από τα κέρδη από την έκρηξη της ναυλαγοράς έχουν επενδύσει στη βελτίωση των συνθηκών εργασίας στα πλοία τους; Πως διευκολύνουν ένα νέο άνθρωπο να ακολουθήσει τη θάλασσα αλλά να μπορεί να κάνει οικογένεια και προπάντων να μην έχει εργασιακή ανασφάλεια. Να μη ζει με το φόβο ότι θα πηγαίνει στον Πειραιά με το φυλάδιο στην τσέπη και να μην βρίσκει δουλειά λόγω κάποιας "ύφεσης" που θα οδηγήσει τις επενδύσεις σε άλλο κλάδο;
Όσο για το επιχείρημα "οι νέοι είναι καλομαθημένοι" τι να κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε πια στη δεκαετία του '50 και υπάρχουν περισσότερες επιλογές από μετανάστης, οικοδόμος, ναυτικός. Βλέπω στο φόρουμ σε πολλά θέματα αλλά και από αφηγήσεις δικών μου ανθρώπων "στα ξένα βαπόρια είχε το ένε ή το άλλο" για πράγματα που βελτιώνουν τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης;
Και κάτι άλλο αφού υπάρχει έλλειψη σε Έλληνες ναυτικούς γιατί υπάρχουν άνεργοι ναυτικοί; Μήπως γιατί το βιοτικό επίπεδο της Ελλάδας είναοι διαφορετικό από ...των Φιλιππίνων;
Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να αποκτήγσει πάλι το ναυτικό επάγγελμα την αίγλη του και μάλιστα οι εταιρείες να δουν τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό και να επενδύσουν σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό. Και οι εξελίξεις στην τεχνολογία απαιτούν υψηλής κατάρτισης ανθρώπους που πρέπει να είναι και το πλεονέκτημα των Ελλήνων ναυτικών. Αλλά όπως έγραψα και αλλού στην εποχή της έκρηξης των τεχνολογιών των τηλεπεικοινωνιών οι εφοπλιστές πίεσαν και καταργήθηκε η ειδικότητα του ασυρματιστή δηλαδή του ανθρώπου ειδικευμένου στις τηλεπικοινωνίες (!!!) με την έυκολη λύση να προστεθεί φόρτος εργασίας σε άλλες ειδικότητες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο πρόγραμμα δράσης της Ολοκληρωμένης Θαλάσσιας Πολιτικής της ΕΕ διαβάζουμε (δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά, δεν ξέρω γιατί):

4.3. Strengthening careers and employment in the maritime sectors
(a) Promotion of employment for Seafarers
Background
The competitiveness of the maritime sector and its sustainable developmen will depend on its ability to *attract a high-quality workforce and to improve working conditions at sea.*
What is needed is action to create an *attractive seafaring profession, while exploring the potential of increased professional mobility as a tool to improve employment levels and make up for shortages of qualified personnel in the industry.*
Action
The Commission will work with Member States, the social partners, the maritime clusters and the maritime academic institutions to enhance the status of seafaring careers and *provide young Europeans with more attractive prospects for a life-long career in the maritime clusters and facilitate mobility between sea- and land-based jobs.* All skilled activities, including navigation, engineering, and electronics, will be covered.
A set of actions will be put forward to meet the above mentioned goals by the end of 2009.
At the same time the Commission will continue to support the European Community Shipowners' Association (ECSA) and the European Transport Workers' Federation (ETF) in their current negotiations to reach a European agreement transposing certain elements of the 2006 ILO Maritime Labour Convention. If and when agreement is reached and the Social Partners so request, a proposal for a directive on the basis of Article 139 ECT could be envisaged, possibly in 2008.
Subject to such agreement being reached, the Commission will also examine the possibility of presenting a proposal for a directive on the basis of Article 80.2 ECT concerning the enforcement of provisions in respect of maritime labour standards on board ships calling at Community ports.
3 Draft Guidelines on the application of Article 81 of the EC Treaty to maritime transport services (OJ C
215, 14.9.2007, p. 3).

Οι επισημάνσεις με έντονα γράμματα δικές μου. Ολόκληρο το κέιμενο στο http://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/subpage_en.html

Το κείμενο μου προκαλεί κάποιες απορίες.
Ποιές είναι οι προτάσεις του κράτους με τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλία της Ευρώπης ώστε να προσελκυσθούν υψηλού επιπέδου πληρώματα και να καλυτερεύσουν οι συνθήκες εργασίας στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα;
Τι προτείνουν οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές  για τις ελκυστικές προοπτικές εργασίας στη ναυτιλία;
Μήπως φτηνά πληρώματα από χώρες της ανατολικής Ευρώπης (τώρα πια μέλη της ΕΕ) και τη Νοτιοανατολική Ασία. Με ποια επίπεδα εκπαίδευσης άραγε;
Γιατί φοβάμαι ότι όποια απόφαση για ελάχιστα στάνταρντ στα πληρώματα πλοίων που προσεγγίζουν ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια θα μπλοκαριστεί από την Ελλάδα όπως έγινε με τα διπύθμενα;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουν ακουστρεί απόψεις και οι προτάσεις της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών και του ΥΕΝ για τα παραπάνω; Γιατί όπως φαίνεται από το κάιεμνο η επιτροπή ζητά προτάσεις από τα κράτη μέλη.

----------


## esperos

Χαρά  πρόσεξε  υπάρχει  ένα  λάθος  όμως  συγχωρητέο,  περιλαμβάνει  και  το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  στην  μπροσούρα.

----------


## Petros

Πιστευω πως τα σχολια του φιλου μας kabamarou Igano ταιριαζουν και εδω. 

''1. to ktirio B pou kanw kai mathima einai ypo *katareysh* exei rogmes metaksei plakwn kai dokwn pou ftanoun ws kai ton miso ponto mporis na deis ws kai ta sidera!!!
2.to kilikio einai fantazomai kai apo ta akribotera olwn ton sxolon dorean ekpedeushs(den kserw stis ales aen ti ginete)
3. pola eksoda se fototipies kai frontistiria!!!
4. to astio me ta psefto-amfitheatra tis sxolhs pou h akoustikh einai gia klamata kai ntroph
5. to apistefto fenomeno ths thermomonoshs ths sxolhs pou tous krious mines se prostateuei apo thn zesth kai tous zestous apo to kreio!!
6. h apelpiseia ths metadotikotitas orismenwn kathigiton pou nomizeis oti blepeis kineziki tainia xoris upotitlous
7. thn gramateia den thn sxoleiazw
8.tous kathigites pou mporeis na tous peis *celebrities* katanoeite poious enow...''

Ειναι και ο τροπος εκαιδευσης αποτρεπτικος πολλες φορες και οχι μονο η φυση του ναυτικου επαγγελματος. Αν τα ακουγα ετσι απο φιλο μου φοιτητη δεν θα διαλεγα και πολυ ευκολα αυτη τη σχολη.

----------


## Leo

Διαβάζουμε ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το θλεμα στην Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Morgan

Ayto pou me kourazei kai me apogohteyei se tetoies syzthseis einai pws olii exoun (exoume) entopisei to provlhma alla kai tous logous pou to dhmiourgoun alla: aytoi pou exoun ta hnia sta xeria tous arkounte se atermwnes kai fayles syzhthseis thewrhtikou periexomenou ; den proteinoun lyseis alla kratoun thn porta tous anoixth kai parapanw " kouventa "  me tous "  ypeythinous " tou katanthmatos.

Oi lyseis einai aples alla polueksodes :

(akoma) Kalyteres amoives
Katallhla mathisiaka kentra/sxoles me eksoplismo kai kathigites/epagkelmaties pou sevontai thn istoria kai katalavainoun thn shmantikothta tou rolou tous
Katallhloi xwroi endiaithshs gia tis sxoles pou vriskontai eksw apo Astika kentra
Apokatastash ths fhmhs tou epagkelmatos
Anadeiksh ths shmasias tou gia thn sygxronh koinwnia me diafhmistikh kampania
Synnenohsh me efoplistes kai eksasfalish xorhgiwn....

ktlktl

kai an egw o asxetos lew dyo m@@ giati den to kanoun kai aytoi, kai kyriws giati den kanoun tipota aytoi pou prepei para na metathetoun tis eythunes kai na klaine panw apo xymeno gala (tropos tou legein...)?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Morgan και θα προσθέσω

Καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα (άλωστε είναι και στόχος της ΕΕ).
Και εξασφάλιση επαγκελματικής ασφάλειας. Ώστε να μη ζει ο ναυτικός με το φόβο της ανεργείας.

Σε αυτά χρειάζεται πρώτα πρώτα η βούληση των εφοπλιστών

----------


## Leo

Κάτι επίκαιρο που μόλις λάβαμε. Αν καπόιοι ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να παρκαολουθήσουν:
ΕΝΩΣΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ
ΕΤΟΣ ΙΔΡΥΣΕΩΣ 1916
ΕΓΚΥΚΛΙΟΣΝο: 6250

Προς τα 
Αξιότιμα Μέλη της 
Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Πειραιάς, 26.3.2008 

Θέμα: *Ημερίδα που πραγματοποιεί το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο σε συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου & Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής στο Συνεδριακό και Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών (Ρίο) Αμφιθέατρο Ι 4, με θέμα «Τα ναυτικά και ναυτιλιακά επαγγέλματα. Εκπαίδευση και προοπτικές απασχόλησης».*

Σε συνέχεια της υπ' αρίθμ. 6244/6.3.2008 εγκυκλίου μας έχουμε την τιμή να σας πληροφορήσουμε ότι το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο σε συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών και την Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία στα πλαίσια των αρμοδιοτήτων του, αναφορικά με τον σχολικό επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό, διοργανώνει την 4.4.2008 ημέρα Παρασκευή στο Συνεδριακό και Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών ( Ρίο ), Αμφιθέατρο Ι 4, Ημερίδα με θέμα «Τα ναυτικά και ναυτιλιακά επαγγέλματα. Εκπαίδευση και προοπτικές απασχόλησης».

Σας αποστέλλουμε συνημμένως το σχετικό πρόγραμμα της πιο πάνω Ημερίδας, προκειμένου εάν επιθυμείτε να την παρακολουθήσετε.

Μετά τιμής

Ο Διευθυντής 
*====*
*Συνημμένα: Πρόγραμμα*
ΠΗΓΗ: *EEE*

----------


## Leo

> Ayto pou me kourazei kai me apogohteyei se tetoies syzthseis einai pws olii exoun (exoume) entopisei to provlhma alla kai tous logous pou to dhmiourgoun alla: aytoi pou exoun ta hnia sta xeria tous arkounte se atermwnes kai fayles syzhthseis thewrhtikou periexomenou ; den proteinoun lyseis alla kratoun thn porta tous anoixth kai parapanw " kouventa " me tous " ypeythinous " tou katanthmatos.
> 
> Oi lyseis einai aples alla polueksodes :
> 
> (akoma) Kalyteres amoives
> Katallhla mathisiaka kentra/sxoles me eksoplismo kai kathigites/epagkelmaties pou sevontai thn istoria kai katalavainoun thn shmantikothta tou rolou tous
> Katallhloi xwroi endiaithshs gia tis sxoles pou vriskontai eksw apo Astika kentra
> Apokatastash ths fhmhs tou epagkelmatos
> Anadeiksh ths shmasias tou gia thn sygxronh koinwnia me diafhmistikh kampania
> ...


Φίλε Morgan,

Η ελλήψεις πληρωμάτων είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα που θα μας απασχολεί μέρα με την μέρα και περισσότερο. Αυτό έιναι γεγονός το έχουμε ζήσει όσοι από εμάς δουλέυουμε στην Ναυτιλία. Υπάρχουν λύσεις? Θεωρητικές ναι, πρακτικά όμως είναι δύσκολα τα πάραγματα.
Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω, με τις δικές μου γνώσεις/εμπειρίες μία μία τις προτάσεις σου με σύν ή μείον.

(akoma) Kalyteres amoives
Έχουμε ξεφύγει εντελώς, αλλά θα συνφωνήσω. 

Katallhla mathisiaka kentra/sxoles me eksoplismo kai kathigites/epagkelmaties pou sevontai thn istoria kai katalavainoun thn shmantikothta tou rolou tous.
Συμφωνώ, αλλά ελάχιστοι νέοι από παραδοσιακά ναυτομάνες χώρες πάνε στις σχολές για να μείνουν. Οι περισσότεροι πάνε για μια εμπειρία στα sandwich courses, ενώ το πτυχίο χρησιμοποιείται για μεταπήδηση σε άλλη σχολή. 

Katallhloi xwroi endiaithshs gia tis sxoles pou vriskontai eksw apo Astika kentra.
Οι δικές μου ίσως και δικές σου γεννιές παρήλθαν.. Ο φοιτητόκοσμος θέλει ελευθερίες ανέσεις, εξόδους και όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε στις καφετέριες μέρα νύχτα... Έστω κι αν αυτά παρέχονται και έιναι δωρεάν μόνο "οι ταγμένοι" θα τα τιμήσουν, εκτιμήσουν και θα σπουδάσουν γαι να μπαρκάρουν.

Apokatastash ths fhmhs tou epagkelmatos
Περασμένα μεγαλεία  και διηγόντας τα να κλαίς. Αποκαθίσταται το επάγγελμα?? Μπα δεν νομίζω... ένα τρελοκομείο στα λιμάνια. Το να κάτσεις 3-4 μέρες είσαι ο καλύτερος... ¶φιξη, πρόσδεση, surveys (draft, on/off hire..), έχεις ξενυχτήσει με το approach, πιλότους κλπ. Ξημερώνει .... έχεις μπατάρει στον καναπέ (χώμα) δεν πρόλαβες να ανοίξεις το μάτι να ο πράκτορας (αυτός άλλη βάρδια, εσύ ο ίδιος), φεύγουν.... ααααααα βρε καλώς τα παιδιά PSC, φάγαμε 5-6 στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μέχρι και 12 στην UK (έλεος). Ημέρα πρώτη ... κοιμήθηκες. Η δεύτερη μια άλλη ιστορία, κλάση επιθεωρήσεις τάνκια, αμπάρια, safety, fire fighting  κλπ ότι προλάβουμε τα υπόλοιπα στο άλλο λιμάνι... Κοιμήθηκες πάλι αφου πήρες στόρια πετρέλαια, λιπαντικά κλπ.
Ξημέρωσε  παλί δόξα τον Θεό, σήμερα είμαστε καλύτερα χαλαρά... Πρίτς... MARPOL control inspection, ITF άντε και καμιά σημαία, κανένα P&I κάτι δεν θα σκάσει? Προετοιμασία απόπλου..... Είναι φήμη να είσαι Ναυτικός οποιουδήποτε βαθμού?? Πως θα αλλάξει αυτό??? Στο λιμάνι είμαστε, κανείς δεν βγαίνει έξω... να πατήσει χώμα, να πιεί μια μπύρα να χαλαρώσει να μην ακούει το ντουκου ντούκου των η/μ. Επιδεινώνεται κάθε μέρα το επάγγελμα... μια καθημερινή ανάκριση σ' όλα τα λιμάνια, σου σπάνε τα νέυρα και λες  "που είσαι πέλαγος αγαπημένο..."

Anadeiksh ths shmasias tou gia thn sygxronh koinwnia me diafhmistikh kampania 
Copy Paste το απο πάνω για διαφιμήση στο τι σημαίνει να είσαι ναυτικός στις μέρες μας...

Synnenohsh me efoplistes kai eksasfalish xorhgiwn....
Δεν ξέρω οι άλλες εθνικότητες τι κάνουν αλλά η Έλληνες δεν θα γίνουν θαλασσινοί, δνε θα γυρίσουν στην θάλασσα ... Μη ρωτάτε τι φταίει, ίσως και εμείς οι γονείς που φροντίσαμε μη λέιψει κάτι στα παιδιά μας, με ότο μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό.

Προσωπικά έχω καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια στο χώρο (μέσα/εξω)... Δεν θέλω να βάλω το φυλλάδιο στην τσέπη και να μπαρκάρω... Πολλά τα λεφτά... μεγάλη κοθβέντα.... ίσως ναι... Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό ζωή, όπως προοδεύει η τεχνολογία, οι απαιτήσεις, οι χιλιάδες κανονισμοί, ISM, ISPS κλπ. Σταματώ δεν λέω άλλα... Απλά φίλοι μου είναι δύσκολα, σκληρά, απάνθρωπα γι αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν και πολύ εύκολο για τους experts που κόπτονται για την ασφάλεια και καταπατούν πρώτοι αυτοί τα resting periods του πληρώματος... Αμφιβάλλετε? Μην μου πείτε ότιδεν είαναι σε κάθε λιμάνι αυτό, γιατί είναι σε ποσοστό πάνω απο 90% των λιμανιών άλα αυτά τα γίνονται.

Ο καθένας μας ας ανλογιστεί κι ας κρίνει με τα δικά του κριτήρια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι κοινή πρακτική στις περισσότερες ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις όταν αυξάνονται οι απαιτήσεις να στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το προσωπικό να παραμένει το ίδιο (στη χειρότερη να μειώνεται) και να αυξάνεται ο φόρτος εργασίας και οι αμοιβές να παραμένουν ίδιες. Και δυστυχώς από ότι βλέπω η ναυτιλία δεν εξαιρείται.

----------


## Νικόλας

καθώς διάβαζα τα μηνύματα μου γεννήθηκε η εξής εύλογη απορία οι εφοπλιστές φωνάζουν για ελληνικά πληρώματα κτλ λοιπόν αφού θέλουν να μας τραβήξουν στο εππάγγελμα ας κάνουν και καμιά αύξηση τόσα χρόνια τα ίδια τόσο συμβούλια τόσες φωνές εφοπλιστών και δεν μπορούν να πάρουν μια απόφαση και να κάνουν μια αύξηση???μετά το άλλο που σκέφτεται ο νέος(μέσα και γώ) είναι η βάση της σχολής και γενικά η βάση του 10 ξέρεται πόσα παιδιά θα ήθελαν να ακολουθήσουν το επάγγελμα αλλά δεν περνάνε??είχαν πεί οι εφοπλιστές ότι θα τις σχολές θα τις έβγαζαν από το σύστημα αυτό και θα ήταν όπως παλιά αλλά γιατί δεν το κάνουν τι περιμένουν????μου φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν μερικές πρώτες αποφάσεις για το μέλλον του επαγγέλματος(όπου λαλούν πολοί κοκόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει)

----------


## uddox

Ο πλοίαρχος Γ, σε δ/ξ λαμβάνει Ε5400 μικτά. Εαν θα έδιναν 6-7000 θα άλλαζε κάτι?
Εαν ο χρόνος μειονόταν στους 3 μήνες, νομίζετε ότι θα το τηρούσαν? η θα έμεναν πάλι 5-7 μήνες όπως είναι σήμερα.
Και άντε και το μπαρκο είναι τρίμηνο, πότε θα βγείς στην σύνταξη?

Ο λόγος που δεν μπαίνουν νέοι στην θάλασσα είναι..

Αυτός που αναφέρεται παραπάνω κατά 80&#37;. Δηλαδή γιατί να μπαρκάρουν οι νέοι?
όταν ο μπαμπάς διαθέτει σπίτι 2 τουτου, και κάνει και κανένα μπαρκο και έρχεται γεμάτος. Αρα τα 600-800 που θα πάρει στην στεριά είναι λουκούμι, ε και άμα ξεμείνει.. daddy δώσε μου χαρτζιλίκι γιατί ξέμεινα... 

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για μπλαμπλα, όποιος δεν θέλει σκκληρή δουλειά δεν συζητάει για θάλασσα.
Θέλουμε και πολλά λεφτά, και λίγη δουλειά, και μπύρα στα λιμάνια, και όλο κάτι θέλουμε.
Παρακαλώ ζητάω τέτοια δουλειά, και ας είναι σκληρή.

Υγ. Να σας θυμήσω ότι ποτέ δεν έγιναν διαμαρτυρίες για καλλίτερη διαβίωση. Ολο λεφτά ζητάμε σαν αναπλήρωση όλων των άλλων
Τώρα, αν μιλήσεις με  άλλους ναυτικούς θα σου πουν.. οοο εμείς καθόμαστε στα λιμάνια, και όλα χαλαρά. Τους ρωτάς τι μισθό παίρνουν και σου λένε λιγότερα απο αυτά που παίρνεις στο δ/ξ. Παίρνεις λίγο επάνω σου, και στρώνεις .. ξεχνάς όλα τα άλλα.
Γιατί όμως κάνουμε άτοπες σκέψεις?? Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με όσους λένε ότι .. επειδή δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε κάτι καλλίτερο...

Προσωπικές απόψεις πολλές και διαφέρουν. Η πολιτική όμως πρέπει να είναι μία, αλλά να υπάρχει.
Οταν βρεθεί αυτή η πολιτική , θα είμαι οπαδός της.

----------


## Leo

Ψαγμένος και ρεαλιστής φίλε μου uddox.. σε παραδέχομαι.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ο πλοίαρχος Γ, σε δ/ξ λαμβάνει Ε5400 μικτά. Εαν θα έδιναν 6-7000 θα άλλαζε κάτι?
> Εαν ο χρόνος μειονόταν στους 3 μήνες, νομίζετε ότι θα το τηρούσαν? η θα έμεναν πάλι 5-7 μήνες όπως είναι σήμερα.
> Και άντε και το μπαρκο είναι τρίμηνο, πότε θα βγείς στην σύνταξη?
> 
> Ο λόγος που δεν μπαίνουν νέοι στην θάλασσα είναι..
> 
> Αυτός που αναφέρεται παραπάνω κατά 80&#37;. Δηλαδή γιατί να μπαρκάρουν οι νέοι?
> όταν ο μπαμπάς διαθέτει σπίτι 2 τουτου, και κάνει και κανένα μπαρκο και έρχεται γεμάτος. Αρα τα 600-800 που θα πάρει στην στεριά είναι λουκούμι, ε και άμα ξεμείνει.. daddy δώσε μου χαρτζιλίκι γιατί ξέμεινα... 
> 
> ...


κοίταξε να δείς φίλε uddox άκουσες κανένα ναυτικό να ζητά λεφτά ξάπλα και μπύρες νομίζω πως αν τα ήθελε αυτά δεν θα γινόταν εγώ προσωπικά ούτε ναύτικό έχω δει να κάθετε στο λιμάνι και να μου πει οο καλά μωρέ όλα μέλι γάλα και όλο ξάπλα και αν θεώρεις το ένα και μοναδικό πράγμα που έχει φτάσει και έχει αναδείξη την χώρα σου και όχι μόνο έχει φτάσει πρώτη δύναμη και συνεχίζει ότι ασχολούμαστε για να βρούμαι μια λύση μπας και τα βαπόρια γεμίσουν με ελλήνες πάλι το κάνουμια αυτό επειδή δεν έχουμε τι να κάνουμαι κάνεις τεράστιο λάθος

----------


## uddox

Φίλε Νικολας, μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση πως μάλλον δεν ενημερώνεσε..
Αν και νέος κατά δήλωση σου, αυτό που βλέπω να ζητάς είναι αύξηση, για να σε τραβήξει το επάγγελμα.
Συμφωνώ, με την διαφορά ότι δεν θα σε τραβήξει το επάγγελμα αλλά τα χρήματα.
Αυτό που αμφισβητείται είναι η ποιότητα του επαγγελματία. Η θάλασσα δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε, και πιθανόν να έχεις ακούσει.. το οτι αν δεν βρέξεις τον πισινό σου, ψάρι δεν πρόκειται να φας. Αυτή είναι η μια άποψη. Τώρα αν βάλουμε και ότι μαζί σου, και ο ένας με τον άλλον είναι υπεύθυνοι για τις ζωές όλων στο πλοίο, τότε θα καταλάβεις ότι τα χρήματα σε σειρά προτεραιότητος θα πάνε τελευταία. Διότι υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα πράγματα να αντιμετωπίσεις και να πετύχεις ώστε να δείς και το θέμα της αμοιβής.

Οσο για το ξάπλα και μπύρες, μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες , η εγώ δεν εκφράσθηκα σωστά.

Το θέμα ναυτικοί και ναυτιλιακή πολιτική είναι απο τα μέγιστα της Ελλάδας, αλλά και ταυτόχρονα βρίσκονται στον πάτο της θάλασσας.

Εαν η πατρίδα μας είναι πρώτη ναυτιλιακή δύναμη, ε τότε θα πρέπει και να το δείχνει.
Εδώ λοιπόν θα σε παρακαλέσω να μας πεις, τι έχει αναδείξει η ναυτιλιακή Ελλάς σε σχέση με το μέγεθος της. 

Βέβαια , δεν κατάλαβα το ποιος ασχολείται να βρεθεί λύση για να γεμίσουν τα βαπόρια Ελληνες?? Εννοείς ότι το φορουμ ασχολείται, για να γεμίσουν τα βαπόρια με Ελληνες??

Καλό μήνα

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πως να υπαρξουν αξιωματικοι, με αυτο που μου εκαναν εμενα!!! ακουστε..
Εχω διπλωμα Πλοιαρχου Γ΄ φετος θα ειναι η τριτη σεζον που θα ναυτολογιθω σαν πλοιαρχος σε τουριστικο πλοιο σε καποιο νησι, πηγα για να ετοιμασω τα χαρτια του πλοιου που ημουν και περσυ και μου ειπαν απο το Λιμεναρχειο οτι φετος δεν με αφηνουν να ναυτολογιθω,γιατι λεει εψαξαν ενα νομο και βρηκανοτι δεν γινετε επειδη δεν εχω λεει εμπειρια σαν πλοιαρχος... Φετος το θυμηθηκαν μετα απο 3 καλοκαιρια που κανω αυτη την δουλεια,ευτηχως μπορω να παω σε πλοια κατω απο 200 κοχ και ετσι βρηκα για φετος δουλεια σε ενα αλλο, σε αυτο που ημουν περσυ επειδη ηταν 210 κορους δεν με αφησαν,γιατι δεν θα τα καταφερω... :Confused:  (τους πνιγεις κανονικα....) 
Την ημερα που μου το ειπαν εφτασα σε σημειο να σκισω και τα διπλωματα και τα φυλαδια και ολα.. 
Απο το Οκτωμβριο που θα τελειωσει η σεζον με το καλο απο τωρα σκευτομαι να τα παρατησω τελειως και να μην ξαναασχολειθω με το επαγγελμα και ειδικα με τα Λιμεναρχεια και αυτους που ειναι μεσα σε αυτα....
Ζητω η Ελλαδα!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φίλε Νικολας, μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση πως μάλλον δεν ενημερώνεσε..
> Αν και νέος κατά δήλωση σου, αυτό που βλέπω να ζητάς είναι αύξηση, για να σε τραβήξει το επάγγελμα.
> Συμφωνώ, με την διαφορά ότι δεν θα σε τραβήξει το επάγγελμα αλλά τα χρήματα.
> Αυτό που αμφισβητείται είναι η ποιότητα του επαγγελματία. Η θάλασσα δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε, και πιθανόν να έχεις ακούσει.. το οτι αν δεν βρέξεις τον πισινό σου, ψάρι δεν πρόκειται να φας. Αυτή είναι η μια άποψη. Τώρα αν βάλουμε και ότι μαζί σου, και ο ένας με τον άλλον είναι υπεύθυνοι για τις ζωές όλων στο πλοίο, τότε θα καταλάβεις ότι τα χρήματα σε σειρά προτεραιότητος θα πάνε τελευταία. Διότι υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα πράγματα να αντιμετωπίσεις και να πετύχεις ώστε να δείς και το θέμα της αμοιβής.
> 
> Οσο για το ξάπλα και μπύρες, μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες , η εγώ δεν εκφράσθηκα σωστά.
> 
> Το θέμα ναυτικοί και ναυτιλιακή πολιτική είναι απο τα μέγιστα της Ελλάδας, αλλά και ταυτόχρονα βρίσκονται στον πάτο της θάλασσας.
> 
> ...


Λοιπόν καλό μήνα και από μένα
πρώτον εγώ δεν είπα πότε πως θα ακολουθήσω το επάγγελμα για τα λεφτά που προσφέρει αλλά επειδή το αγαπώ εγώ είπα για τις αυξήσεις του πληρώματος που εδώ και χρόνια μένουν ίδιες ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα πάντα γύρο μας ακριβαίνουν και νομίζω πως όλοι οι ναυτικοί τα λεφτά που πέρνουν τα αξίζουν και με το παραπάνω όσο αφορά τι έχει αναδείξει η ναυτιλία για την Ελλάς ένα θα σου πω σκέψου πόσα λεφτά παίρνει η Ελλάς κάθε χρόνο από την ναυτιλία δεύτερον εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ κάτι για το φορουμ και ότι ασχολείται για να γεμίσουν Ελληνες τα βαπόρια εγώ είπα ότι όλοι αυτοί οι εφοπλιστές που θέλουν να βρεθεί μια λύση ας το κάνουν άμμεσα για να ξεναγεμίσουν τα βαπόρια Έλληνες όπως και παλιά και όχι να είναι συνέχεια στα λόγια τόσα χρόνια όλο λένε και λένε εε φτάνει πια βαρέθηκα να ακούω άλλα λόγια ας κάνουν και κάτι στην πράξη

----------


## uddox

Γειά σου φίλε Μιχάλη 79. Τι θέμα και τούτο πάλι?
Παρ όλο που Κυριακάτικο απολαμβάνουμε την μακαρονάδα, συγχίστηκα με την περίπτωση σου.

1. Μετάνιωσα πολύ όταν καλοεξέτασα γιατί να πετάξω τα χαρτιά μου, τα οποία με πολύ κόπο απέκτησα. Καμμιά φορά η παρόρμηση είναι άσχημο πράγμα.
Δηαλδή να σκίσεις αγώνα ετών??

2. Οπως τα γράφεις να σου πω ευθέως ότι δεν γίνεται. Κάτι βέβαια συμβαίνει που όμως προσπάθησε αν θέλεις να μας το μεταφέρεις σωστά, αυτή την ενημέρωση την θεωρώ σπουδαία.

3. Ξέρεις γιατί όλοι έχουμε πρόβλημα με την δημόσια διοίκηση? Διότι κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται να δώσει σωστή απάντηση, και ταυτόχρονα κατανοητή.

4. Πραγματικά , υπάρχει πρόβλημα μεγάλο με τα διπλώματα και την ναυτιλιακή Ελλάδα
Καλό είναι να πιστεύεις ότι είσαι μεγάλος.. αλλά πρέπει να το δείχνεις και μάλιστα να φαίνεται.. να είναι ορατό σε όλους.
Ενα δίπλωμα Πλοιάρχου Γ, αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να πλοιαρχεύσει μέχρι και 1000 κόρους, σε φ/γ ( παράδειγμα) . Πας να ναυτολογηθείς στο Ελλαντα, και σου λέει δεν μπορείς, διότι ή σύνθεση ζητά διπλωμα Π Α. 
Άρα , το Ελληνικό κράτος με την σφραγίδα του σε αναγνωρίζει ικανό να πλοιαρχεύσεις, και η σύνθεση , το Ελληνικό κράτος πάλι δεν στο αναγνωρίζει...
Μάλιστα. Πας σε πλοίο άλλης σημαίας, κοιτούν το δίπλωμα σου, ότι δύνασαι.. και καλά ταξείδια.
Δεν βρέθηκε κανένας, να πάει να τους κάνει μήνυση, καλά τα σωματεία της πρώτης ναυτιλιακής δύναμης, κυττούν πως δεν θα πιάνεται ο κώλος τους, στην καρέκλα.

Αυτά παθαίνω.. άντε τώρα να ρίξω τα γράδα, με σουπερ χιτερ τζιτζι..

Υ.γ
Αν δεν θέλεις να αναφερθείς στο θέμα δημόσια, παρακαλώ στείλε μου μήνυμα, υποσχόμενος ότι δεν θα παρατείσεις το ναυτικό επάγγελμα, επειδή κάποιος ανεγκέφαλος
βάλθηκε να μας χαλάσει τα νεύρα.
Προτιμώ την μάχη.. απο το να δώσω την ικανοποίηση σε αυτούς που αναίτια, θέλουν να με εξοντώσουν.
ΟΡΤΣΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΙΑ

----------


## uddox

Φίλε Νικολας,
Να κάνουμε μια υπόθεση?
Εαν είμαστε εφοπλιστές, τι θα κάναμε για να φέρναμαι τους Ελληνες στα βαπόρια?
Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.
Εσύ λοιπόν τι θα έκανες?

Ετσι για να δούμε, πως βλέπουμαι ότι κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να κάνει κάτι και γιατί δεν το κάνει.

Το γιατί δεν το κάνει είναι, διότι ο καθείς εφ ω ετάχθη, δηλαδή  μπιιζνες η πολιτική.

Θα διαβάσω σίγουρα την απάντηση σου

----------


## Νικόλας

ενδιαφέρον το ερώτημά σου θέλει σκέψη λοιπόν
1.Σε όλα μου τα βαπόρια θα είχα ελληνική σημαία για να έχουν και οι εργαζόμενοι τα αντοίστιχα προνόμοια που προσφέρει σε να πλοίο η ελληνική σημαία
2.Θα έκανα πρόταση για την έξοδο των σχολών εμποροπλοιάρχων από το όλο σύστημα των πανελληνίων
3.Σοβαρές αυξήσης σε μισθούς ιδιαίτερα στα πληρώματα που ταξιδεύουν σε παντοπόρα πλοία
4.Καλύρες συνθήκες σιαβίωσης των πληρωμάτων έτσι ώστε να μην εσθάνονται αποξενομένοι από τον κόσμο και από την ζωή τους 

αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο αν έχετε όχι μόνο εσύ αλλά και οι άλοι να συμπληρώσεται κάτι ευχαρίστως

----------


## cruiser

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4391

Διαβαζοντας τους προβληματισμους για την καριερα σας θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για το παραπανω αρθρο.

----------


## Leo

> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4391
> 
> Διαβαζοντας τους προβληματισμους για την καριερα σας θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για το παραπανω αρθρο.


Νομίζω φίλε μου cruiser ότι δεν χωράνε σχόλια.... Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια
δηλαδή: Οι εφοπλιστές κρούουν τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου όμως η πορεία είναι μη αναστρέψιμη.

Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος και η διεθνής ναυτιλία... Βγάλτε συμπέρσμα τι θα γίνει σε μερικά χρόνια... :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Βάλε τα στο σωστό θέμα Morgan σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## gagarin

Τα 3μηνα (3μήνες πλοίο- 3 μήνες ξηρά όπου και θα πληρώνεσαι τον βασικό) είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή. Γιατί ποιος νεαρός θα πάει στην ποντοπόρο να κάνει 7-8 μήνες και κάθε φορά να γυρνά ποιο αποξενωμένος σε συγγενής και φίλους. Παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι είχαν γίνει και μελέτες επί του θέματος από τους Νορβηγούς με ψυχολόγους για αυτό και μειώσανε τις συμβάσεις τους. 
  Οι νεαροί μπορεί και να μην συμφωνήσουν αλλά στους 30 και άνω πλοίαρχους και μηχανικούς που έχουν οικογένεια, και αυτούς είναι που κυνηγάνε τα γραφεία, είναι το πρώτο τους μέλημα.

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: Hellenic Hhipping News

Growing seafarer shortage highlighted at Sea Japan   Friday, 11 April 2008 The urgency of the manpower shortage confronting the shipping industry was addressed at the Sea Japan conference this week by Andreas J. Droussiotis, ceo of Bernhard Schulte Shipmanagement (BSM) and immediate past president of the Cyprus Shipping Council. Droussiotis began his speech by outlining how the shipping industry itself had been largely responsible for the shortage, increasingly switching away from employing Europeans in all but the most senior shipboard posts towards Asians and East Europeans for cost reasons. This, together with other factors such as changing socioeconomic aspirations, increased onboard workload and the negative image of shipping, had served to discourage seafarers "other than from countries where the attraction is strictly financial," he said.

But now those countries able to provide good labour supply have basically been "exhausted," Droussiotis said, with the problem compounded by the increasing number, size and complexity of new vessels joining the world fleet. The tight labour market also means companies are under pressure to rapidly promote sea staff or risk losing them to competitors, thereby putting safety at risk, he opined.
Many ship managers have avoided the worst of the problem by investing in their own training schemes, he continued. "As a group ourselves, in the ex Hanseatic and Eurasia regimes (both now part of BSM), we concentrated on training from the very beginning," and that investment will be expanded under the new BSM group concept, he pledged.

But for the industry as a whole there is no magical solution, save the sheer hard slog of trying to slowly turn around shipping's negative image and "the continuous training and upgrading of our own people." 
Bearing the cost of training should be a matter for "all involved in the industry," Droussiotis concluded. "The owners, the managers, the charterers, the underwriters... all have a vested interest in shipping Unless we do it we will have in the future to cope with a more severe problem. The matter will not any more be one of cost - it will be a standstill."  

*Source: SeatradeAsia Online*

----------


## Morgan

> Τα 3μηνα (3μήνες πλοίο- 3 μήνες ξηρά όπου και θα πληρώνεσαι τον βασικό) είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή. Γιατί ποιος νεαρός θα πάει στην ποντοπόρο να κάνει 7-8 μήνες και κάθε φορά να γυρνά ποιο αποξενωμένος σε συγγενής και φίλους. Παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι είχαν γίνει και μελέτες επί του θέματος από τους Νορβηγούς με ψυχολόγους για αυτό και μειώσανε τις συμβάσεις τους. 
>   Οι νεαροί μπορεί και να μην συμφωνήσουν αλλά στους 30 και άνω πλοίαρχους και μηχανικούς που έχουν οικογένεια, και αυτούς είναι που κυνηγάνε τα γραφεία, είναι το πρώτο τους μέλημα.


αυτο δεν ειναι λυση...
οι Ολλανδοι με τους οποιους εχω δουλεψει προσφατα (1 χρονο εμεινα σε ναυτιλιακη στην ολλανδια) εχουν συμβολαια απο 2-4 μηνες μεσα και 2-4 μηνες εξω...πληρωμη και οταν ειναι μεσα και οταν ξεκουραζονται..
βεβαια οι μισθοι τους δεν φτανουν ουτε κατα διανοια κοντα στους ελληνικους ακομα και ετσι.
και ομως οι ολλανδοι δεν εχουν ουτε πληρωματα ουτε αξιωματικους...
οι περισσοτεροι που μενουν κατευθυνονται στα offshore vesels & platforms.

ακομα ακομα, λαβε υποψην σου αυτους που θελουν να μεινουν παραπανω απο 3 μηνες στο βαπορι για την υπηρεσια....πως θα τους αναγκαζεις αυτους να βγουν με την νοοτροπια που υπαρχει?

----------


## Apostolos

Το να έχεις την δυνατότητα δέν πάει να πεί πως θα είναι υποχρεωση. Πιστεύω όμως ότι είναι θέμα εταιριών που δέν έχουν αλλάξει νοοτροπία. Με καμία δύναμη δέν πάω σε ποντοπόρο όταν ξέρω πως θα ξαναδώ την γυναίκα μου μετά απο 7 μήνες. Αν ήταν όμως 4 θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά!

----------


## Leo

Στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία tramp (bulk or tankers) το τετράμηνο είναι λίγο ουτοπικό. Δεν ξέρεις που πας, πότε θα φθάσεις κλπ. Αυτά τα 2-4 κλπ είναι γαι πλοία τακτικών γραμμών (που αφορούν containers, passenger, ro ro klp). Θέλω ακόμη να τονίσω ότι ακόμη και στην Αμερική οι αλλαγές πληρωμάτων αρχίζουν να γίνονται προβληματικές, οι εθνικότητες που τώρα ταξιδεύουν έχουν προβλήματα σε διάφορες χώρες του κόσμου (ενδεικτικά Οι Φιλιπινέζοι με την Νηγηρία, οι Ουρκανοί με το Μεξικό κλπ).
Όσο και πάνω νά είναι τα ναύλα φίλοι μου και όσο κι αν θέλουν να αλλάξουν οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές νοοτροπία, σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουν 1 immigration officer απο το Lazaro Cardenas μέχρι Mexico City για συνοδεία κάθε 2 ναυτικών. Αν λοιπόν φύγεις από εκεί όταν έχει 3 μήνες και φάς ένα 30άρι μέρες ταξίδι μέχρι την βόρεια Αυσταρλία, που δεν έχει επικοινωνία, πάει το τετράμηνο πέταξε. Λίγη ράδα και ένα 20άρι μέρες το άλλο ταξίδι... Αφερέγκυος ο πλοιοκτήτης που δεν τηρεί το κοντράτο? Εμείς έχουμε 4 +/-1 και σας μιλώ απο εμπειρία μου τι ακριβώς παίζει. Άσε που οι Ναυτικοί θέλουν να μείνουν κι άλλο... δηλαδή 7 και 8 μήνες. Όλα είναι σχετικά στο Shipping φίλοι μου.... Όπως μου πάιζει ο καιρός έτσι τον αρμενίζω... λέει το τραγούδι και οι εποχή μας.

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα ακόμη ένας καθοριστηκός παράγων είναι η ακριβή επικοινωνία. Το Inmarsat ακόμα παράλογα ακριβό, το κινητό το ίδιο και τα email (πχ Telaurus) επίσεις ακριβό. Όταν για να μιλήσω 5 λεπτά πρέπει να πληρώσω το 1/4 του μεροκάματου αστο. Δέν μιλάμε για εγκαταστάσεις internet.... Όνειρα απατηλά!

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς ... έχει και φθηνές επικοινωνίες και το ίντερνετ στα πλοία με ένα τρόπο prepaid cards είναι πολύ κοντά..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο θέμα για το ιντερνέτ στα πλοία είδαμε πως ξένες εταιρείες προσφέρουν δωρεάν ιντερνέτ στους ναυτικούς. ¶ραγε το κάνει κάποια ελληνική;



> technikes leptomereies mou einai adynaton na gnwrizw.
> ayto pou kserw einai to ekshs:
> 
> ola ta melh tou plhrwmatos exoun logariasmo e-mail (private) ths morfhs p.x. : ab1.progress@norbulkshpng.co.uk , kai einaia noixtos sto na dexetai mhnymata apo third parties kai oxi mono apo to grafeio. To plhrwma xrhsimopoiei ton logariasmo gia na lamvanei kai na pairnei mhnymata apo to spiti tou ktl. Epishs mporei na elegxei ta mhnymata tou apo tous epipleon stathmous pou vriskontai se enan xwro konta sto grafeio tou ploiou. (2-4 se kathe ploio). Na tonisthei oti den mporei na ginei egkatastash exe arxeiwn.
> 
> kalws h kakos h prosvash sto internet yparxei kai to surfarisma epishs aneksarthat tou kostous. ayto pou h etaireia DEN kanei, einai na to diafhmizei ... osoi to kseroun to doulevoun (ennow se osa ploia) .
> na shmeiwsw pws milaw gia emporika ploia pou kinountai diethnws

----------


## Morgan

> Το να έχεις την δυνατότητα δέν πάει να πεί πως θα είναι υποχρεωση.


αυτο ειναι λαθος - αν δεν εφαρμοζεται σαν συστημα για ολους , δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει για αυτους που θελουν πραγματικα να συμμετεχουν σε αυτο το προγραμμα.
αυτος ειναι ο λογος που αρχικα γινεται δοκιμαστικα (ή με γκρουπ ναυτικων) ωστε ο κοσμος να το αξιολογησει και να εξοικειωθει..
μην ξεχνας οτι μιλας για πληρωματα και για αλυσιδα που τα ενωνει στα ξεμπαρκα και τα μπαρκα τους.

----------


## gagarin

Γιατί τώρα το 7μηνο εφαρμόζεται αναγκαστικά για όλους;
Έχω δει κάτι καμένους με χρέη ή χωρίς οικογένεια που κάθονται 12 μηνα.
Από την άλλη οι 25-35 χρονών αρραβωνιασμένοι φρεσκοπαντρεμένοι και χωρίς χρέη αν είχαν την δυνατότητα να έφευγαν στο 4μηνο οι πιο πολλοί θα το αξιοποιούσαν αντί να παρατήσουν το επάγγελμα να πάνε πχ. στην ΔΕΗ όπως ένας κολλητός μου.

----------


## Morgan

> Γιατί τώρα το 7μηνο εφαρμόζεται αναγκαστικά για όλους;
> Έχω δει κάτι καμένους με χρέη ή χωρίς οικογένεια που κάθονται 12 μηνα.
> Από την άλλη οι 25-35 χρονών αρραβωνιασμένοι φρεσκοπαντρεμένοι και χωρίς χρέη αν είχαν την δυνατότητα να έφευγαν στο 4μηνο οι πιο πολλοί θα το αξιοποιούσαν αντί να παρατήσουν το επάγγελμα να πάνε πχ. στην ΔΕΗ όπως ένας κολλητός μου.


η απαντηση μου ηταν σε αλλο θεωρητικο σεναριο . μην μπερδευεσαι για το 7μηνο γιατι εσυ τους αναφερεις ως ''κατι καμμενους''....εγω ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ με αυτο τον χαρακτηρισμο.

αν εβαζαν 2-4 μηνες μεσα και αντιστοιχα εξω, θα επρεπε να εφαρμοστει με ελαχιστες διαφοροποιησεις (λογω συμπτωσης των ταξιδιων π.χ.). οι λογοι ειναι αυτονοητοι...και δεν χρειαζονται εξηγηση.

επειδη ομως ειναι γεγονος πως πολυς κοσμος θελει υπηρεσια για να βγει εν καιρο εξω στο γραφειο η απλα για να παρει το διπλωμα, ειναι δυσκολοτερο στην ελλαδα και δεν αποτελει απο μονο του κινητρο..για να μεινεις


ξαναλεω το παραδειγμα ολλανδων συναδελφων που πλεον τους ψαχνεις με το κυαλι

----------


## gagarin

Το καμένοι μόνοι τους το λένε, ή νομίζεις αρέσει σε κάποιον από αυτούς να κάθονται 9-10 μήνες στο πλοίο. Άσε που στα γραφεία δείχνουν άλλο πρόσωπο αλλά όταν τους συναναστρέφεσαι 24/7 άλλα λένε.

----------


## Morgan

> Το καμένοι μόνοι τους το λένε, ή νομίζεις αρέσει σε κάποιον από αυτούς να κάθονται 9-10 μήνες στο πλοίο. ¶σε που στα γραφεία δείχνουν άλλο πρόσωπο αλλά όταν τους συναναστρέφεσαι 24/7 άλλα λένε.


oute exthrous na tous eixes...

as epistrepsoume sto thema mas twra....

----------


## Leo

Στην σημερινή *Ναυτεμπορική* υπάρχει ένα σχετικό άρθρο, διβάστε το *εδώ*. Προσωπικά δεν θα το σχολιάσω, θα ήθελα όμως να το διαβάσουμε όλοι στο φόρουμ και θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω την άποψη των νέων που φοιτούν σε σχολές ΕΝ αλλά και άλλων  μελών της παρέας μας.

----------


## Leo

Ένα ακόμη σχετικό άρθρο απο την εφημερίδα *Εξπρές* θα βρείτε *εδώ*. Θα ήθελα να μείνω στην τελευταία παράγραφο του άρθρου, που είναι κατά την γνώμη μου μια μεγάλη ανάγκη  (ο συνεχής εκσυγχρονισμός της εκπάιδευσης), αλλά στην χώρα μας δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## gagarin

Μια από τα ίδια, πάλι στην ανεργία βασίζονται μπας και ψαρώση κάνας νέος.
Την ίδια στιγμή φτιάχνονται καινούργια λιμάνια και πλοία σε όλων τον κόσμο που παραμένουν δεμένα στο λιμάνι ώρες και όχι μέρες όπως παλιότερα και την ίδια στιγμή που Ουκρανοί ηλεκτρολόγοι των 1200$ το μήνα δουλεύουν με 4μηνες συμβάσεις.
Αν δεν λάβουν άμεσα μέτρα και όχι μόνο στο θέμα των συμβάσεων που επιμένω:smile: δεν βλέπω να τσιμπάει κανείς νέος.

----------


## kafidas

> Ένα ακόμη σχετικό άρθρο απο την εφημερίδα *Εξπρές* θα βρείτε *εδώ*. Θα ήθελα να μείνω στην τελευταία παράγραφο του άρθρου, που είναι κατά την γνώμη μου μια μεγάλη ανάγκη (ο συνεχής εκσυγχρονισμός της εκπάιδευσης), αλλά στην χώρα μας δεν υπάρχει.


Λοιπον φιλε εχεις δοικιο αλλα ομος θελο να ρειξης μια ματια εδω στα βιντεο http://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=  48&Itemid=65
και θα αλλαξης γνομη για τιν ελλεινικη ναυτιλια οταν ακουσης τι λενε αυτοι οι κυριοι στις εροτησοις του ρεπορτερ για να μπης στο ζουμι τις ηποθεσης και να μην ματεοπονις.... :Smile:

----------


## uddox

Φιλε γκαγκαριν, εαν έχεις κάποια πηγή για να βρω ηλ/γο στα επίπεδα που γράφεις παρακαλώ πες μου.


Εκσυγχρονισμός εκπαίδευσης?? με ποιον??


Πτυχίο ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης? σιγά μην θέλετε να περάσετε και τους λιμενικούς η περισσότερο τους αξ/κους του Π.Ν

Την χλεύη των α/ξ του Π.Ν , στους καπεταναίους που πάνε για την θητεία τους, σίγουρα την έχετε ακούσει, γιατί κανένας δεν αντιδρά? Διότι θεσμικά δεν μπορούν.

Οι εξετάσεις των ΣΕΑ, συμπεριλαμβάνουν ναυτιλία... και όταν τους βάζους κυβερνήτες , ότι πιάσει ο καθένας.

Ολα έχουν την εξήγηση τους.

----------


## gagarin

Μόνο Ουκρανοί με αυτά τα χρήματα αλλά πηγή δεν έχω, και ίσως και Φιλιππινέζοι με σχετικά πρόσφατο χαρτί ηλ/γου που προσπαθούν να πιάσουν ηλ/γοι.

Αλλα οι καλύτεροι απο όσους έχω δουλέψει μαζί ήταν οι Πολωνοί  για αυτό παίρνουν και  2500$-3000$.

----------


## uddox

Φίλε Γκαγκαριν,
Δυστυχώς τα  δολλάρια που αναφέρεις είναι για ναυτολαδάδες.
Θα σου τιμές μέσα στον τελευταίο χρόνο.. ηλ/γος απο όλες τις νοτιοανατολικές εξ Σοβιετ πατρίδες $ 25-3000
Εχθές 3 μηχκος με 1 χ υπηρεσία  δολ 3500.

Το χειρότερο είναι οτι οι αγορές πλέον εξέλειπαν, και δεν υπάρχει δυναμικό για επιλογή.

Αρα λοιπόν , όταν έχουν πάει εκεί πάνω οι μισθοι, γιατί να μην ψάχνουμε για τον Ελληνα, που τέλος πάντων είναι γνωστή η προσφορά του κλπ, κλπ
Να μην ξεχνάτε οτι ο Έλληνας είναι συμβατός μόννο με Ελληνικές εταιρείες, και για διαφόρους λόγους δεν προτιμάται απο τις ξένες εταιρείες, εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων.
Αυτά και άλλα έχουν φέρει την κατάσταση στο αμήν..

Όολα έχουν την εξήγηση τους

----------


## Leo

Σε χθεσινό της άρθρο η εφημερίδα Εξπρές αναφέρει:
Σε κατάσταση συναγερμού η ευρωπαϊκή εμπορική ναυτιλία από έλλειψη στελεχών. Δείτε το πλήρες άρθρο *εδώ*.

----------


## gagarin

Ότι σε λίγα χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχουν Έλληνες ναυτικοί είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Και οι αν.ευρωπαίοι σε λίγο θα λακίσουν έτσι όπως πάει το επάγγελμα.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> TO EPOMENO KALOKAIRI NA DEITE POSOI 8A PAROUN PTYXIO ASXETA ME AN 8A AKOLOU8HSOUN TH 8ALASSA...


 
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.

ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ .... ΑΣΤΑ !!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Σωστός ο φίλος HELLENIC EXPLORER. Η θάλασσα φίλοι μου είναι έρωτας  :Wink:

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Εγω ενα θα πω,πριν λιγες μερες ενας γνωστος μου πλοιοκτητης(με 4 bulk απο 15000 εως 34000 τονους, που εχει μηχανικους και ηλεκτρολογους μπεκριδες Ουκρανους,οι οποιοι μονο ζημιες κανουν στα βαπορια του) με καλεσε να παω στην Καλαματα γιατι δεν τον αφηναν να παρει αποπλου.
> Το βαπορι σε αθλια κατασταση(που ας ειναι καλα ο Αι Νικολας και δεν επαθαν κατι κακο) ουτε η αντλια fire δεν δουλευε,ουτε το springler,ουτε οι βαρκες μπορουσαν να ανεβουν(μονο να κατεβουν),ουτε το συστημα πυρανυχνευσης,και το καλο για το τελος ουτε η emergency generator.δεν δουλευε.Μετα απο τρια 24ωρα αυπνιας μου εφυγε το πλοιο.
> Κατσαμε μαζι και υπολογισαμε τα εξοδα που ειχε σε ενα χρονο για συνεργεια,και τι εξοδα θα ειχε εαν στα πλοια του υπηρχαν Ελληνες.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι με τους Ουκρανους ηταν -70000 euro.
> ΑΥΤΑ.


 
-70000 ΕΥΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΟ
ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΙΩΞΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ????

ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΚΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕΣ. ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΜΕΝΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ - ΚΑΙΡΟΥ

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Φίλε Πέτρο, η ελληνική σημαία προσφέρει αρκετά στους εφοπλιστές. Και μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε αναλυτικά το τι ακριβώς προσφέρει. Οι γραφειοκρατίες και τα λοιπά υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν είναι το μέγιστο των προβλημάτων. Ύστερα η απειλή αυτή τηςσημαίας είναι από τα χρόνια του Βενιζέλου ακόμα... Οποιανού δεν του αρέσει ας φύγει. Σε ελεύθερη χώρα ζούμε. Ας φύγουν άμα δεν τους συμφέρει.. Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν πραγματικά δεν τους συμφέρει, θα φύγουν. Και δεν τους κατηγορεί κανείς. Στο τέλος αυτό που μετράει είναι η διαφορά εσόδων εξόδων. Συνεπώς δεν μπορεί κανείς να τους ζητά να λειτουργούν με ζημία.
> Αυτό που πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να γίνει, είναι να αποσυνδεθεί το ελληνικό πλήρωμα από το ελληνικό πλοίο. Εξηγούμαι τι εννοώ. Να αφήσουμε τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς να απασχολούνται σε όποια σημαία επιθυμούν. Αν όντως είναι καλύτεροι και περιζήτητοι, τότε θα επωφεληθούν, διότι θα είναι λίγοι, αλλά τα βαπόρια πολλά και θα ανεβαίνει το κασέ τους . Για να γίνει όμως αυτό θα πρέπει πρώτα να αποσυνδεθεί η προαγώγιμη υπηρεσία από την ελληνική σημαία. Επίσης πρέπει οι σχολές, ο εξοπλισμός τους και τα προγράμματά τους να αναβαθμιστούν ουσιαστικά και τυπικά, ώστε να παράγουν στελέχη έτοιμα να σταδιοδρομήσουν στην διεθνή ναυτιλία και όχι μόνο στην ελληνική. Τότε σίγουρα θα υπάρχει έλλειψη ελλήνων ναυτικών στα ελληνικά βαπόρια. Θα υπάρχει όμως και γνήσιος ανταγωνισμός που θα φέρει την ισοροπία της αγοράς. Ο καλύτερος επιβιώνει. Αν όντως οι έλληνες ναυτικοί είναι οι καλύτεροι δεν έχουν τίποτα να φοβηθούν, αντιθέτως πολλαπλά θα ωφεληθούν. Όσον αφορά του εφοπλιστές δεν θα έχουν πλέον κανένα περιορισμό. Ας υψώσουν ό,τι παντιέρα θέλουν, και ας ναυτολογήσουν ό,τι λατσόνα επιθυμούν. Ο ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός στο μεγαλείο του και ιδού πεδίο δόξης λαμπρόν.
> Όσο για την ελληνική σημαία, ας δει τον εαυτό της ως μαγαζί και τα βαπόρια ως πελάτες και απηλλαγμένη πλέον από τους χαλινούς του παρελθόντος ας παίξει το παιχνίδι της προς όφελος του ταμείου της.
> Και ο καλύτερος κερδίζει...
> Αν θέλεται εκφράστε την γώμη σας και sto topic "apeleyuervsh tvn naytikvn"


 
ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ
ΑΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ... ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΦΘΗΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΟΥΛΤΟΥΡΑΣ - ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΣ - ΕΥΡΙΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΞΙΩΣΗΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ.
ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΗΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΣΑΙΟ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΟΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ, ΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ, ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ
ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΔΙΜΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ (ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ - ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΚΙΣΤΑΝΟΙ ή ΣΡΙ ΛΑΝΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ, ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΣΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ ΘΕΣΗ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ. ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΤΙΜΟ - ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΑ - ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ - ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ (ΑΜΟΙΒΗ) ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ...

----------


## Morgan

MIS8OLOGIKO UPDATE : http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....0062#post80062

----------


## Michael

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΟΥΛΤΟΥΡΑΣ - ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΣ - ΕΥΡΙΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΞΙΩΣΗΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ.


Το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι ότι αυτή η μεγάλη ελληνική ναυτική οπικογένεια όταν έχει να κάνει με τις υποχρώσεις της απέναντί του τον αντιμετωπίζει συνήθως ώς νόθο και ξώγαμο τέκνο της με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.....




> ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΗΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΣΑΙΟ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΟΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ, ΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ, ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ
> ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΔΙΜΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ (ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ - ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΚΙΣΤΑΝΟΙ ή ΣΡΙ ΛΑΝΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ, ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΣΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ ΘΕΣΗ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ. ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΤΙΜΟ - ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΑ - ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ - ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ (ΑΜΟΙΒΗ) ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ...


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Δηλαδή, είναι καλό ή όχι για τον ναυτικό; Αν θες γίνε λίγο πιο σαφής.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι ότι αυτή η μεγάλη ελληνική ναυτική οπικογένεια όταν έχει να κάνει με τις υποχρώσεις της απέναντί του τον αντιμετωπίζει συνήθως ώς νόθο και ξώγαμο τέκνο της με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.....
> 
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Δηλαδή, είναι καλό ή όχι για τον ναυτικό; Αν θες γίνε λίγο πιο σαφής.


ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ, ΜΙΛΑΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚ ΠΕΙΡΑΣ.... ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΑΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ - ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΟΡΛΕΑΝΗ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΟΜΕΙΩΜΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΕΞΩΜΟΙΩΣΗ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΥΡΚΑΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 1978-79.... ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ, ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΥΨΗΛΑ STANDAR. ................ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ........

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: Εφοπλιστής
Στο τεύχος του Ιουνίου του περιοδκού εφοπλιστής διβάζουμε τα ακόλουθα:

*Ζητούνται 90.000 αξιωματικοί!*
30.05.08

*Η ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει την πιθανή έλλειψη 90 χιλιάδων αξιωματικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού ως το 2012, σύμφωνα με την αποκαλυπτική ετήσια έρευνα Manning 2008 της βρετανικής Drewry Shipping Consultants*

Οι μισθοί των αξιωματικών έχουν ήδη αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα, καθώς οι πλοιοκτήτες δυσκολεύονται να προσελκύσουν, αλλά και να διατηρήσουν, ποιοτικούς αξιωματικούς. Σύμφωνα με την έγκριτη μελέτη, ήδη τη φετινή χρονιά η ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία αντιμετωπίζει έλλειψη 34.000 αξιωματικών παγκοσμίως, ένας τεράστιος αριθμός που υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τριπλασιαστεί την επόμενη τετραετία. Η ανάπτυξη της διεθνούς ναυτιλίας την τελευταία πενταετία με ρυθμούς, που ξεπερνούν ακόμα και τους πιο γενναιόδωρους υπολογισμούς, έχει συμβάλει στην έλλειψη αξιωματικών, η οποία θα χειροτερεύσει καθώς εκτιμάται ότι ο παγκόσμιος στόλος θα μεγαλώσει κατά 40&#37;, λόγω του ιλιγγιώδους ρυθμού νέων ναυπηγήσεων και του μηδαμινού αριθμού διάλυσης πλοίων. &#171;Η ενίσχυση και διεύρυνση της εκπαίδευσης είναι ανάμεσα στις προτεραιότητες της βιομηχανίας αλλά θα καταφέρει να προλάβει την κρίση;&#187;, αναρωτιέται η Drewry. &#171;Η έλλειψη πληρωμάτων σημαίνει τέρμα τα ταξίδια, που σημαίνει τέρμα η παράδοση πρώτων υλών, ζωτικών αγαθών και άλλων προϊόντων&#187;. 
Την περίοδο 2008-12, τα πλοία μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου θα χρειαστούν επιπρόσθετα 26.160 αξιωματικούς, τα πλοία μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων 15.793 αξιωματικούς, τα δεξαμενόπλοια μεταφοράς χημικών 9.735 και τα δεξαμενόπλοια μεταφοράς πετρελαίου 8.088 αξιωματικούς. 
Η Κίνα είναι η χώρα από την οποία προέρχονται οι περισσότεροι αξιωματικοί, πέρσι παρήγαγε 51.800, αλλά δεν έχει ακόμα καταφέρει να γίνει κύρια πηγή πληρωμάτων για την Ευρώπη. Οι περισσότεροι Κινέζοι αξιωματικοί επανδρώνουν πλοία υπό κινεζική σημαία ή κινεζικής πλοιοκτησίας. Οι Φιλιππίνες έρχονται δεύτερες στον αριθμό αξιωματικών που παράγουν (50.400) και εκεί παρατηρείται μια μεγάλη πίεση προαγωγής των κατώτερων πληρωμάτων και δοκίμων σε αξιωματικούς. Πρέπει να βρεθούν καινούργιες πηγές αξιωματικών άμεσα, σύμφωνα με την Drewry, με τις προσπάθειες να εστιάζονται κυρίως στην Α. Ευρώπη και την Ασία, αλλά και στην Αφρική και τη Ν. Αμερική &#171;προτού η παραγωγή σταματήσει τελείως&#187;.
Η ζήτηση αξιωματικών είναι τέτοια που εκτιμάται ότι τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια οι μισθοί θα αυξηθούν κατά 8%, το οποίο θα προσθέσει σημαντικό κόστος στα ήδη υψηλά λειτουργικά κόστη λόγω των αυξανόμενων τιμών των καυσίμων και των ασφάλιστρων. &#171;Η ζυγαριά της διαπραγματευτικής δύναμης κλείνει ολοένα και περισσότερο προς τους αξιωματικούς και όχι τους πλοιοκτήτες&#187;, σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη -η οποία προειδοποιεί ότι με το να μικραίνει ο χρόνος των ναυτικών στη στεριά μεταξύ ταξιδιών και συνάμα οι πλοιοκτήτες να απελπίζονται ολοένα πιο πολύ λόγω της έλλειψης αξιωματικών, αυξάνεται πολύ η πιθανότητα να υπάρχουν στα πλοία πληρώματα ιατρικά ακατάλληλα, λόγω κόπωσης. Οι πλοιοκτήτες θα πρέπει να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί για το ποιους προσλαμβάνουν.

----------


## Morgan

Oi ari8moi einai ontws entypwsiakoi kai h katastash moiazei sxedon mh anastrepsimh .
O arithmos twn ploiwn ayksanetai – oi epiloges gia artia ekpaideymena kai "pista" plhrwmata meiwnontai dramatika se diethnes epipedo.. kai olo kai perissoteroi ellhnes aksiwmatikoi epilegoun meta apo ena syntomo perasma apo thn thalassa , na apasxolhthoun se mia apo tis ekantontades etaireies (naytiliakes h para-naytiliakes) kai na koimountai (leme twra , giati polles fores se ksypnane kai to vrady ta vaporia) sto spiti tous.

Ta mis8ologia ta anaferame parapanw, alla einai mia aykshsh 8% na travhksei enan neo? Poso mallon ayth h aykshsh otan den diafhmizetai kai to epaggelma apla den prowthite? Pali kala pou exoume ta poseidwnia…

Mhpws na arxisoun na symmetexoun ekei KAI perissoteres ploikthtries etaireies   me dika tous periptera ?

----------


## Apostolos

Άμα δεν δώσουν τα διπλά δεν θα πάει κανένας!
Ας τους να τα πηγαίνουν με τον αυτόματο...
Κάποια εταιρία έκανε την δύσκολη και έδινε 4300
Τώρα δίνει 4700... Με τον ναυλο να είναι 30000 ημερησίως μας δουλεύουν??? 

Ας μήν πάρουν 2 mercedes ενα cayenne 2 γιώτ και 2 βίλες ετησίως...

----------


## Morgan

mono 30,000 $ / hmera....?

alla vlepw egw... kai o nown nohto..

apo thn syzhthsh pantws exei vgei oti den einai mono ta lefta to thema (dystyxws)...an kai mono ayto na htan , pali dyskola tha efeygan apo tsepes

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> ¶μα δεν δώσουν τα διπλά δεν θα πάει κανένας!
> Ας τους να τα πηγαίνουν με τον αυτόματο...
> Κάποια εταιρία έκανε την δύσκολη και έδινε 4300
> Τώρα δίνει 4700... Με τον ναυλο να είναι 30000 ημερησίως μας δουλεύουν??? 
> 
> Ας μήν πάρουν 2 mercedes ενα cayenne 2 γιώτ και 2 βίλες ετησίως...


MHN ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ, ΘΑΡΘΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ Η ΛΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ 6 ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΟΣ.. ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΔΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΤΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ

----------


## Leo

Η παρκάτω εγκύκλιος στάλθηκε σήμερα απο την ΕΕΕ.




*ΕΝΩΣΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ*


*ΕΤΟΣ ΙΔΡΥΣΕΩΣ 1916*


*ΕΓΚΥΚΛΙΟΣ*

*Νο: 6287*

*Προς τα* 
*Αξιότιμα Μέλη της*
*Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Πειραιάς, 1.7.2008*

*Θέμα: Διανομή DVD για την προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα μέσω της εφημερίδας &#171;Το Βήμα της Κυριακής&#187;*

Έχουμε την τιμή να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι βρίσκεται σε πλήρη και ικανοποιητική εξέλιξη, η εξόρμηση της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών για την προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

Στην παρούσα φάση, πέραν του τηλεοπτικού spot που μεταδίδεται από τους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς πανελλήνιας εμβέλειας, την Κυριακή 6 Ιουλίου 2008, με την εφημερίδα &#171;Το Βήμα της Κυριακής&#187; θα διανεμηθεί σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα το DVD διάρκειας 6 λεπτών με το οποίο προβάλλεται η σημερινή εικόνα της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας σε συνδυασμό με τα πλεονεκτήματα της σταδιοδρομίας των νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

*Μετά τιμής*
*Ο ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΗΣ*

----------


## Morgan

To poly kalo video ths Enwshs mporeite na vrhte (ekei to vrhka egw dhladh) se ayth thn dieythinsh: http://www.theseanation.gr/tv3.php

Proswpika to thewrw opws eipa kai parapanw ,kalo kai makria apo to yfos pou eixan paliotera spotakia tou upourgeiou. Einai piasariko kai vasika anaferei KAI pragmatika stoixeia gia ta opoia exoun doulepsei POLY sklhra oi naytikoi mas gia na kataferoume.

Twra thymithika –isws na mhn eixa parathrhsei vevaia- pws eixa kairo na dw spots kai ousiastikh diafhmish gia to epagkelma… prepei na tan ekswfrenika dyskolo…

----------


## k_chris

> To poly kalo video ths Enwshs mporeite na vrhte (ekei to vrhka egw dhladh) se ayth thn dieythinsh: http://www.theseanation.gr/tv3.php
> 
> Proswpika to thewrw opws eipa kai parapanw ,kalo kai makria apo to yfos pou eixan paliotera spotakia tou upourgeiou. Einai piasariko kai vasika anaferei KAI pragmatika stoixeia gia ta opoia exoun doulepsei POLY sklhra oi naytikoi mas gia na kataferoume.
> 
> Twra thymithika –isws na mhn eixa parathrhsei vevaia- pws eixa kairo na dw spots kai ousiastikh diafhmish gia to epagkelma… prepei na tan ekswfrenika dyskolo…





pantws epitelous sa na yparxei mia sobarh prospa8eia na feroume an8rwpous sto epaggelma kai na mh ntreponte gi ayto 

na anaferw kiolas oti sto teleutaio ploio pou ekana hr8ane 2 an8upoploiarxoi (apofoitoi aen) oi opoioi parathsane sto limeniko swma gia na xanamparkaroune. o enas htane upaxiwmatikwn kai o allos axiwmatikwn kai eperne ba8mo se ena etos

isws h zwh exw ginetai olo kai pio sklhrh me polles apaithseis kai proteimoume pleon ta 5000 gia 6 mhnes para ta 700 gia mia zwh  

opws kai na xei oso pio polloi toso pio kala 
yparxoun akomh elpides    an kai to teleutaio me tous 5 ellhnes htane polu proklhtiko

----------


## Morgan

Gia sou re Christo!

Symmfwnw mazi sou… kai diafwnw kai me tous 2 synadelfous pou katarxhn skefthkan na ergasthoun gia to limeniko (xaxaxa) . Apla asteieyomai, allwste den kseroume pote ti mporei na se sprwksei se mia tetoia apofash!

Oso yparxei ellhnikh shmaia toso tha yparxoun elpides. To lew kai to ennow ftanei mono na ginei mia sovarh prospatheia gia proselkysh newn . Oi tropoi kai to marketing yparxoun! To thema einai pioi theloun h den theloun!

An h ellhnikh shmaia xathei, xathike mazi ths kai polys kosmos.
Des / Deite xarakthristika to manning pou apaitei h pleiopshfia twn shmaiwn eykaireias….kai tha katalavete!

----------


## Leo

Union of Greek Shipowners releases July activities update   Saturday, 05 July 2008  
The course of the campaign to attract more young seafarers onboard Hellenic-owned vessels just completed its first phase says Union of Greek shipowners. From the beginning of May special briefing workshops took place in various cities of the country and in highschools, in order to introduce the profession of seafarer and its attractiveness to teenagers. The second phase of the campaign, now running, involves a TV spot broadcast, as well as the distribution of number of DVDs, of about si minutes in order for people to fully comprehend the nature of the seafarer’s professions, in times when unemployment (especially in smaller cities of Hellas) is a major social issue among youngsters. Nevertheless, the effort has been hindered by the Union’s choice of acquiring broadcasting rights for specific parts of the DVD (like music and ocean views), thus costing money each time the product is distributed through a specific media. As a result, UGS was forced, in a cost-cutting method to carefully select the appropriate media, instead of being able to freely distribute per will.
Meanwhile, September 20th will mark the beginning of the bi-annual census of active seafarers of the country, as per the instructions given by the Ministry of Mercantile Marine. This census procedure applies to all Greek and foreign seafarers on board vessels of over 100 tons, whether they’re flying the Hellenic flag or any other foreign flag, as long as they are contracted with the Maritime Retirement Union of the country.
The Union of Greek Shipowners also mentions in its monthly bulletin that the latest ruling, made during the 444th meeting of the European Economic and Social Committee (EESC) on Europe’s maritime policy, fully reflects the positions of UGS. Among others the ruling of EESC states that the 29 measures of the action plan, while are all supported, they are deemed as insufficient. EESC also says that Europe’s Maritime Policy continues to ignore the significant role of leisure vessels on sea pollution, while the same also applies for warships, which are exempted by the E.U.’s legal framework. Another fact highlighted by EESC is that the shipping industry in general is forced to use low quality bunker fuels, because refiners can’t provide oil of a better quality. It also states, regarding the social consequences of the whole issue, that the rising shortage of qualified seafarers poses a great risk on merchant shipping’s safety infrastructure. This situation is expected to worsen in the future if the proper measures aren’t applied, through coordinated efforts of the member states of E.U. Human resources in shipping are also necessary to be provided, because the lack of them is likely to cause problems in security issues, like ship inspections, maritime law, shipping insurance, salvaging and navigation services.  

*Πηγ: Nikos Roussanoglou, Hellenic Shipping News*

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mια φωτο του ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ των Τυπαλδων, ως COLOMBIE πριν τον ΒΠΠ. Μετα απο τα πολεμικα του καθηκοντα, βαφτηκε ασπρο, με μια τσιμινιερα.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Με τα συστήματα που ακολουθούν ποιός θέλετε να έρθει στα καράβια;

(Καλημέρα κιόλας μετά από ένα χρόνο. :Smile: )

----------


## tankerman

Σωστος ο καπεταν φουρτουνας!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Παρελαβα βαπορι απο ινδους και το τι ειχε μεσα δεν περιγραφετε 
υπολογιστες Τελευταιας τεχνολογιας!!!!!!
εργαλεια που αν τα παραγγηλει ελληνας μηχανικος θα το μαθει ολος ο πειραιας και τα περιχωρα!!!
προτζεκτορας για να βλεπεις σινεμα!!!!! 
δορυφορικη κεραια για τηλεοραση!!!!!!
δεν μιλαμε για την τροφοδοσια (σκετο σουπερ μαρκετ το λοκερ του μαγειρα ) εδω υπαρχουν ακομα καποιοι καπετανεοι που κρατανε ακομα το κανταρι στο χερι.
οι λαντζες των εξοδουχων πηγενοερχοντουσαν στην juhor pier της σιγκαπουρης με δυο και τρεις εξοδουχους καθε 3 ωρες!!!!!!!
και το σπουδεοτερο ολων??????*τετραμηνα κοντρατα* 

που παμε εμεις ρεεεεεεεεεε????????????

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> Σωστος ο καπεταν φουρτουνας!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Παρελαβα βαπορι απο ινδους και το τι ειχε μεσα δεν περιγραφετε 
> υπολογιστες Τελευταιας τεχνολογιας!!!!!!
> εργαλεια που αν τα παραγγηλει ελληνας μηχανικος θα το μαθει ολος ο πειραιας και τα περιχωρα!!!
> προτζεκτορας για να βλεπεις σινεμα!!!!! 
> δορυφορικη κεραια για τηλεοραση!!!!!!
> δεν μιλαμε για την τροφοδοσια (σκετο σουπερ μαρκετ το λοκερ του μαγειρα ) εδω υπαρχουν ακομα καποιοι καπετανεοι που κρατανε ακομα το κανταρι στο χερι.
> οι λαντζες των εξοδουχων πηγενοερχοντουσαν στην juhor pier της σιγκαπουρης με δυο και τρεις εξοδουχους καθε 3 ωρες!!!!!!!
> ...


Εμείς πάμε να γίνουμε επιστήμονες με όλα τα checklist.
Aντί να μας βλέπει το valve και να τρέμει,το βλέπουμε εμείς και τρέμουμε.Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για κουβέρτα. :Sad:

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Και έξοδος ούτε για πλάκα. :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

> Σωστος ο καπεταν φουρτουνας!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Παρελαβα βαπορι απο ινδους και το τι ειχε μεσα δεν περιγραφετε 
> υπολογιστες Τελευταιας τεχνολογιας!!!!!!
> εργαλεια που αν τα παραγγηλει ελληνας μηχανικος θα το μαθει ολος ο πειραιας και τα περιχωρα!!!
> προτζεκτορας για να βλεπεις σινεμα!!!!! 
> δορυφορικη κεραια για τηλεοραση!!!!!!
> δεν μιλαμε για την τροφοδοσια (σκετο σουπερ μαρκετ το λοκερ του μαγειρα ) εδω υπαρχουν ακομα καποιοι καπετανεοι που κρατανε ακομα το κανταρι στο χερι.
> οι λαντζες των εξοδουχων πηγενοερχοντουσαν στην juhor pier της σιγκαπουρης με δυο και τρεις εξοδουχους καθε 3 ωρες!!!!!!!
> ...


enw oi ollandoi me 2mhna  kai 3mhna kontrata trexoun na ginoun oloi naytikoi..
kai me prive email to kathe melos tou plhrwmatos sta ollandika vaporia, den ksereis pion na prwto mparkareis...
am ayto me tis latzes.... ayta akoune oi ellhnes kai den mpainoun se vapori! pws dhladh den tha xoun latza kathe 3 wres. ase pou einai kai apolyta logiko


poly apospasmatika to vlepeis to provlhma synadelfe.

----------


## Morgan

> Εμείς πάμε να γίνουμε επιστήμονες με όλα τα checklist.
> Aντί να μας βλέπει το valve και να τρέμει,το βλέπουμε εμείς και τρέμουμε.Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για κουβέρτα.


oi ksenoi den exoun checklists???
ti lete re paidia? deite ligaki to thema ths syzhthshs!
GIATI DEN YPARXOUN ELLHNES AK/KOI K PLHRWMATA? 
APANTHSH: GIATI PREPEI NA SYMPLHRWNOUN CHECK LISTS (???)

----------


## Morgan

> Και έξοδος ούτε για πλάκα.


AN KATHESE SE LIMANI 18 WRES PWS THA VGEIS, KAI SE PIO LIMANI??

AYTO MALISTA , EINAI LOGOS  PRAGMATIKOS.
ALLA WS GENIKOTERH KATASTASH GIA THS SYN8HKES DIAVIWSHS PANW STO PLOIO...

----------


## tankerman

Αγαπητε συναδελφε Morgan νομιζω οτι βλεπουμε την κορυφη αλλα χασαμε το βουνο....
Δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο εχεις να μπαρκαρεις αλλα εγω ειμαι ακομα ενεργος και πραγματα που εσυ θεωρεις τιποτενια για εμενα ειναι οξυγονο, και ασε εμενα εγω παει τα εφαγα τα ψωμια μου, παει συνηθισα πλεον την μιζερια, αλλα σκεψου τα 18χρονα δοκιμια που πανε σε ενα 300αρι και τους απογορευουν την εξοδο στην ραδα μετα απο ταξιδη 45 ημερων.κτλ κτλ

Τωρα ολα αυτα τα περι μη προσελκησης τον νεων στο επαγγελμα ειναι κουραφεξαλα κατ εμε.
Προσπαθησε κανενας να τους φερει?????? και αν καποιοι ηρθαν θα τους κρατησει κανεις??????
θελει να τους κρατησει???????
δεν νομιζω !!!!!!!!!
Μηπως ολα αυτα ειναι τεχνιτα??? μηπως δεν μας θελουν γιατι ειμαστε πλεον ακριβοι (το ακουσα και αυτο απο το στομα τεχνοκρατη γενικου διευθηντη οταν περναγα breefing να μπαρκαρω μου ειπε *εισαστε πλεον ακριβοι*)
Δεν  νομιζω οτι οι ελληνες εφοπλιστες που γιγαντωσαν την ελληνικη ναυτιλια και υπογραφουν χρονοναυλωσεις με εταιριες κολοσους να μην εχουν την δυνατοτητα να φερουν νεους στο επαγγελμα χαχαχαχαχα ας γελασω
Δεν θελουν, κατασκευαζουν το αλοθι *δεν υπαρχουν ελληνες ναυτικοι* για να βαλουν αυτους που εκπαιδευουν στις σχολες της Μανιλα. Ας πουμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους πλεον, μας διαβαζουν και νεοι που ειναι ετοιμοι να φανε τα σιδερα και στο τελος θα φανε μια σκατουλα

αυτα τα ολιγα
Μην παιρνεις αυτο το post σαν προσωπικη επιθεση δεν εχω τιποτα να χωρισω μαζι σου

----------


## Morgan

> Αγαπητε συναδελφε Morgan νομιζω οτι βλεπουμε την κορυφη αλλα χασαμε το βουνο....


Αυτό είναι ακριβώς που θέλησα να δείξω με την ''ειρωνία'' στις απαντησεις μου. Δεν ειναι δυνατον, να υπαρχουν τοσα πραγματικα προβληματα  , και εμεις να λεμε πως για ολα φταινε τα τσεκ λιστς ή αν θες ακόμα και οι εξοδοι.
Οι συνθηκες εχουν βελτιωθει παρα πολυ μεσα στα τελευταια 10 χρονια και δεν ειναι απο μονες τους λογοι για να μην ταξιδευεις.
Οι συνθηκες κ εκτος πλοιου εχουν αλλαξει ομως (κ αυτο ειναι λογος να μην ταξιδευεις)






> Δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο εχεις να μπαρκαρεις αλλα εγω ειμαι ακομα ενεργος και πραγματα που εσυ θεωρεις τιποτενια για εμενα ειναι οξυγονο, και ασε εμενα εγω παει τα εφαγα τα ψωμια μου, παει συνηθισα πλεον την μιζερια, αλλα σκεψου τα 18χρονα δοκιμια που πανε σε ενα 300αρι και τους απογορευουν την εξοδο στην ραδα μετα απο ταξιδη 45 ημερων.κτλ κτλ


Αυτο-το ποσο καιρό έχω να μπαρκάρω- δεν έχει σημασία. Σημασια εχει πως αυτα που γινόντουσαν κ πριν 10 χρονια , αυτά δυστυχως και χειρότερα γινονται και σημερα. Αυτο ειναι ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.
Μην βαζεις το παραδειγμα παντως για το 300ρι γιατι ειδικα εγω αν εξαιρεσεις ενα μονο 150αρι που εχω κανει, τα υπολοιπα ηταν μεταξυ 260-340 χιλιαδων. Οποτε ξερω για τις εξοδους. Σε αυτα τα βαπορια τα λιμανια συνηθως ειναι ετσι και αλλιως αδυνατον να τα επισκεφτεις. Η καλυτερη εριπτωση ειναι να πας Ροττερνταμ η να μεινεις στην ραδα της Φουτζαιρα κανα μηνα οποτε κανεις δεν μπορει να πει δεν βαζω λατζα εκτος αν ειναι....






> Τωρα ολα αυτα τα περι μη προσελκησης τον νεων στο επαγγελμα ειναι κουραφεξαλα κατ εμε.Προσπαθησε κανενας να τους φερει?????? και αν καποιοι ηρθαν θα τους κρατησει κανεις?????? θελει να τους κρατησει???????
> δεν νομιζω !!!!!!!!! Μηπως ολα αυτα ειναι τεχνιτα??? μηπως δεν μας θελουν γιατι ειμαστε πλεον ακριβοι (το ακουσα και αυτο απο το στομα τεχνοκρατη γενικου διευθηντη οταν περναγα breefing να μπαρκαρω μου ειπε *εισαστε πλεον ακριβοι*)


Ε αυτα ηθελα να ακουσω και εγω με την απαξιωση (sic) προηγουμενων μηνυματων.
Και εσυ και αλλοι καθεστε και μου λετε για εξοδους και τσεκ λιστς και ιστοριες.
Η απαντησεις ειναι απλες συναδελφε : οχι δεν προσπαθησε κανεις, οχι δεν θα τους κρατησει ΣΧΕΔΟΝ κανεις, οχι δεν θελουν οι περισσοτεροι να τους κρατησουν.
Ανακαλυπτουμε την αμερικη με το ''ειστε πλεον ακριβοι"?? καινουριο ειναι? απλα τωρα εχουν και θρασος να στο/μας το λενε στην μουρη. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ομως μονο ακριβοι συναδελφε, ειμαστε ΜΟΝΑΚΡΙΒΟΙ. 
Και οσοι ενδιαφερονται κρατανε ελληνες -που εκ των πραγματων βεβαια θα εξαντληθουν. Οσοι δεν ενδιαφερονται, υπολογιζουν στο ανεξαντλητο των 3ων χωρων. Ουτε αυτο υπαρχει ομως. Ρωτα / Ρωτανε και αυτοι ειμαι σιγουρος, κολλοσους pools που δεν βρισκουν πληρωματα πια ουτε απο Φιλιππινες ουτε απο Ινδια. Και μιλαμε για πληρωματα που να συμβαδιζουν με τις απαιτησεις των oil majors πχ στο crew experience matrix...







> Δεν  νομιζω οτι οι ελληνες εφοπλιστες που γιγαντωσαν την ελληνικη ναυτιλια και υπογραφουν χρονοναυλωσεις με εταιριες κολοσους να μην εχουν την δυνατοτητα να φερουν νεους στο επαγγελμα χαχαχαχαχα ας γελασω
> Δεν θελουν, κατασκευαζουν το αλοθι *δεν υπαρχουν ελληνες ναυτικοι* για να βαλουν αυτους που εκπαιδευουν στις σχολες της Μανιλα. Ας πουμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους πλεον, μας διαβαζουν και νεοι που ειναι ετοιμοι να φανε τα σιδερα και στο τελος θα φανε μια σκατουλα


α. αμα πληρωσουν θα τους φερουν - καπιταλσιμο εχουμε . Μην ξεχνας πως το συστημα αυτο στηριζεται στην διαφημιση και το χρημα.
β. και παλι χαιρω πολυ......τα λεμε τα λεμε αλλα πιος ακουει. το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι να πουμε : αυτοι μπορουν , αν θελουν θα τους εφερναν και μετα να κατσουμε πισω και να κοιταμε. Το θεμα ειναι να πιεστει μια κατασταση προς μια κατευθυνση.
Ναυτικοι ελληνες οντως δεν υπαρχουν και φαινεται απο το ποσοι τελειωνουν τις σχολες και ακομα περισσοτερο ποσοι απο οσους τελειωνουμε συνεχιζουμε. κατι πρεπει να γινει για αυτο ωστε να μην υπαρχουν δικαιολογιες.

----------


## SOLAS74/78

Ισως ένας σημαντικός λόγος που δεν αναφερθήκατε είναι η συμπεριφορά κάποιον ατόμων πάνω στο πλοίο που πολλές φορές έχουν τρελές απαιτήσεις απο τα πληρώματα και μερικών που η συμπεριφορά τους θυμίζει άτομα με ψυχικές διαταραχές.Επιπρόσθετα το γεγονός της μοναξιάς που βιώνεις και της δουλειάς χωρίς ωράριο πολλές φορές η οποία δεν συγκρίνεται σε καμία περίπτωση με στεριανού πόσο μάλλον αν συνηπολογίσουμε το γεγονός της πλειοψηφίας των καλομαθημένων Ελληνόπουλων, τότε όλοι αυτοί οι παράγοντες δρουν αποτρεπτικά για το ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ.Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να δωθεί ιδιαίτερο βάρος στο ΚΥΡΟΣ που σου παρέχεται απο την θάλασσα όταν φτάσεις στο ΑΝΩΤΑΤΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑ του ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ Α ΤΑΞΗΣ παρά στην λύση ανάγκης γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα και ευκαιρείες υπάρχουν στην στεριά και μεράκι χρειάζεται κοινώς ψώνιο για να πας στην θάλασσα.

----------


## Morgan

Den yparxoun kaloma8hmena ellhnopoula pou epeidh einai etsi, den pane sta vaporia… … to fainomeno einai pagkosmio leme.
Gia ola ta alla exoun ekfrastei diafores apopseis.. se kapia symfwnw se kapia oxi..
Pantws h symperifora panw sto polio, apotelei  paragonta pou ephreazei thn telikh apofash twn paidiwn gia to an tha stadiodromhsoun sthn thalassa h oxi.

----------


## Morgan

«Η έλλειψη αξιωματικών στη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία έχει πλέον προσλάβει εκρηκτικές διαστάσεις σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο και κανείς δε μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει ότι βρισκόμαστε ήδη σε ένα κρίσιμο σημείο», ανέφερε ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού κ. Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος, μιλώντας στη τελετή έναρξης της εκστρατείας ενημέρωσης «Go to the sea» που ξεκινά στο Λονδίνο.

«Η έλλειψη ναυτικών, ιδίως αξιωματικών, έχει ήδη λάβει σημαντικές διαστάσεις και είναι πλέον μια πραγματική ανησυχία σε όλους τους φορείς του κλάδου», πρόσθεσε ο κ. Μητρόπουλος.

Ο  Γενικός Γραμματέας του Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου κ. Tony Mason μιλώντας στην ίδια εκδήλωση υπογράμμισε ότι «πλοία θα συνεχίσουν να κατασκευάζονται και φυσικά τα πλοία αυτά θα πρέπει να είναι επανδρωμένα».

Ο κ. Μητρόπουλος διαπίστωσε ότι υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό έλλειμμα δημοσιότητας γύρω από τη σταδιοδρομία στα ναυτικά επαγγέλματα, ενώ την ίδια ώρα η ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία ταλανίζεται από παρανοήσεις για το ποιά είναι και τι έργο προσφέρει. Με τη δέουσα σπουδή, μεθοδικά και συστηματικά πρέπει να κινηθούμε προς την κατεύθυνση της εξάλειψης αυτών των παρανοήσεων», είπε.

Ο Πρόεδρος της BIMCO κ. Φίλιππος Εμπειρίκος τόνισε ότι «η ναυτιλία πρέπει να απευθυνθεί στα εθνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης, τα οποία συνήθως καλύπτουν μόνο τις αρνητικές πλευρές της».

«Η αύξηση των μισθών δεν είναι η λύση», συνέχισε ο κ. Μητρόπουλος προσθέτωντας ότι «οι μισθοί είναι ήδη υψηλοί. Αντίθετα», συμπλήρωσε, «οι κυβερνήσεις θα πρέπει να παροτρυνθούν να επενδύσουν στην καλύτερη εκπαίδευση των Αξιωματικών εμπορικού ναυτικού».

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/shipping/imo-capt.htm

Einai h idea mou, h enw oloi (ksana) vlepoun tous logous ths apomakrynshs tou kosmou apo ta vaporia, syexizoun apla na tous anamasoun xwris na drasthriopoiountai?

----------


## Michael

> Einai h idea mou, h enw oloi (ksana) vlepoun tous logous ths apomakrynshs tou kosmou apo ta vaporia, syexizoun apla na tous anamasoun xwris na drasthriopoiountai?


Απατάσαι οικτρά...!!!    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

twra hsyxasa.....

eipa kai egw... na mhn kanoun tipota? Apokleietai!

----------


## Leo

Απο το BIMCO weekly διαβάζουμε

*IMO launch campaign "Go to Sea!" regarding recruiting seafarers*


Today, IMO launched a campaign aimed at attracting new entrants to the shipping industry. The background is the shortage of seafarers and particularly qualified ships’ officers, which continues to cause concern. Periodic BIMCO/ISF studies have highlighted an anticipated shortage of some 27,000 officers worldwide by the year 2015, while a recent study predicts a shortage of up to 83,900 even sooner. BIMCO among other organisations are supporting this initiative. 

In some parts of the world, particularly the traditional maritime countries, there is an apparent reluctance on the part of young people to choose seafaring as a profession. And even for those young people who do make that choice, their careers at sea are often short as they are either unwilling or unable to take on higher duties or, even more importantly, they actively chose not to remain at sea. Such choices are influenced, in some degree, by recent unhelpful legislation and practices, which represent a challenge for us all because they have the potential to discourage young people from joining the profession in the first place and serving seafarers from remaining in it. 

Seafarers provide a vital service to an industry that contributes significantly to global and sustainable development and prosperity by carrying the world’s commerce safely, securely, efficiently and at a fraction of the environmental impact and cost of other modes of transport. Indeed, shipping carries more than 90% of world trade and, given that the bulk of this trade consists of commodities such as grain and oil, the data leads to the inescapable conclusion that, without shipping, half the world would starve and the other half would freeze. This immense job is done by close to 100,000 merchant ships, manned by over 1 1/4 million seafarers from all over the world. Against an estimated total world population of 6.7 billion, these figures draw a stunning conclusion: that the food and heating needs of the entire world are dependent on just over one million seafarers.

Please find here the speech of IMO Secretary General Mr Mitropoulos from today’s event in IMO.

----------


## Leo

Αυτή την εβδομάδα η BIMCO δημοσιεύει ένα εκτενές άρθρο για το θέμα ιαυτό και το παραθέτω συννημένο σε word.doc με τίτλο 
Feature: Crew crisis hijacked by one bigger
CREW.doc

----------


## cambrio

ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ???
ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΑΩ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ.
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ.
ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΤΙΤΑ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ

ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΓΑΝΑΧΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΝΑΥΤΗ

ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ''ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΝ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ'' ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΑΤΟ

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ???
> ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΑΩ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ.
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ.
> ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΤΙΤΑ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΓΑΝΑΧΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΝΑΥΤΗ
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ''ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΝ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ'' ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΑΤΟ


Πλεον στη ποντοπορο δεν υπαρχουν Ελληνες ναυτες και κατωτερα πληρωματα εδω και πολλα χρονια,αλλα στα ποσταλια τα κατωτερα πληρωματα ειναι Ελληνες και οι εταιριες της ακτοπλοιας παιρνουν συνεχως ναυτες-επικουρους και ολα αυτα τα συναφη,τωρα οπως σου ειπα για ποντοπορο μονο αξιωματικοι Ελληνες....

----------


## Eng

Γιατι όμως συνέβει αυτό? Οπως ειπε ο φιλος μου κατωτερα πληρώματα στη Ποντοπόρο δεν υπάρχουν πλην καποιες εταιρίες που ακομα επιμενουν να δραστηριοποιούνται υπο Ελληνική σημαία. Για μενα ας αναρρωτηθεί ο καθένας απο μόνος του γιατι δεν προτειμουν τα Ελληνικά πληρώματα. Μην ξεχνατε οτι είμαστε σ' ενα αυστηρά ανταγωνίσιμο παιχνίδι με βασικό σκοπό τα χρηματα. Το καιρό εκεινο, που οι Ελληνες αλώνιζαν τις θάλασσες δεν υπήρχαν οι τριτες φιλες που ασχολώντουσαν με τη θαλασσα. Παιζαν πολυ οι Αγγλοι, που για μερικους (Και εδω ζητω τη Βοήθεια σου Leo για τυχον ανακρίβιες) ηταν πιο ακριβοί απο τους Ελληνες. Ενταξη σιγουρα τα χρονια τοτε οι Ναυτιλιακες ηταν οικογενειακες επιχειρησεις και οι Εφοπλιστες ηταν πρωην ναυτικοί κλπ. Οπότε αυτό ηταν ενας παραπάνω λόγος να είναι ολοι Έλληνες.
Στη σημερινη ομως εποχη, οι Παραδοσιακες Ναυτιλικες εδωσαν τη θεση τους σε μεγαλες Ανωνυμες Offshore Χρηματιστηριακες εταιρίες και πλεον τον Εφοπλιστή ίσως και να μην τον απαντήσουμε και ποτε στην εταιρία. Συναμα είχαμε και την Τριτο κοσμική αναπτυξη σε ναυτικούς οι οποίοι κόστιζαν οσο 3 Ελληνες μαζι, θελετε παραδειγμα? Σε Bulkers Καπετανιος, Ελληνας 9000 Euro  Φιλιππίνος 4000$ (abt. 3100 Euro). Θα μου πείτε, ο Ελληνες τα ξερει αλλα ο Φιλιππίνος δεν εχει ιδεα απο Μηχανη. Να σας πω τι λένε Αυτοι στις εταιρίες? _Πόσες φορες να μου δημιουργησει προβλημα,_ οτι και να ναι με τη διαφορά των χρημάτων δεν ειμαι μονο καλυμμένος αλλά και κερδισμένος. 
Γι' αυτο λοιπόν και ο Ελληνας Ναυτικος εχει αρχίσει να σβήνει.
Όμως ρε φίλοι μου φταιει και αυτο το πράγμα που το λένε Κρατος. Άντε πάρε ενα καραβάκι και σηκωσε Ελληνική Σημαία... Δεν φαντάζεστε τι σου ζητάνε και μιλάω από πρώτο χερι γιατι γνωρίζω μια τετοια περιπτωση (Πάνο? Καταλαβαινεις ετσι???), λοιπον ξερετε αν κανανε κινηση να βαλουνε Ελληνικη Σημαια και Πληρωμα.. Δεν θα βγαίνανε στο μηνα ουτε με σφαιρες. Βλέπετε το Κρατος είναι Αμηλικτο σε οτι εχει να κανει με χρηματα. Ξανα, θελετε παραδειγμα? MGA με Ελληνικη Σημαια/Πληρωμα (10ατομα 3500τον DWT Bulker), 43000Euro. MGA με σημαια Ινδιας και Φιλιππίνια (ιδιο πλοιο 8 ατομα πληρωμα - γιατι η Ελληνική Σημαια απαιτεί 10μελη σύσταση..), $20000. 
Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι, Καλά ή Ασχημα δυστυχως για καποιους τα χρηματα είναι χρηματα και εκει τελειωνει το παιχνιδι και οι Συναισθηματισμοί.

----------


## Leo

Τα είπες όλα φίλε Eng. Έχω πεί κι άλλη φορά εδώ ότι "business is business". Ελάχιστοι πλέον οι κλασικοί εφοπλιστάδες που διατηρούν (μερικώς) πλήρωμα  Ελλήνων, κι αυτό τελειώνει μόλις φέυγουν οι παλαιότεροι και αναλαμβάνουν οι νεότεροι... Η ζωή στην θάλασσα έχει γίνει αφόρητη και οι εποχές που έβγαιναν οι ναυτικοί στα λιμάνια είναι τώρα "όνειρο θερινής νυκτός". Ο χρόνος της παραμονής σπαταλάται σε ατέρμωνες επιθεωρήσεις PSC, MARPOL, majors, clubs, προγραμματισμένων και εκτάκτων της κλάσης και άλλα όπως μετρίσεις πετρελαίων,  γυμνάσια, στόρια κλπ. Οι μισθοί είναι μεν φουσκωτοί αλλά όχι δελεαστικοί για κατώτερα πληρώματα. Οι ανάγκες έχουν αλλάξει και πληρώματα δεν λείπουν μόνο Ελληνικά, αλλά γενικά. Η παρούσα οικνομική κρίση ελπίζω να βάλει μια τελεία σε αυτή την τρελή κατάσταση και να προχωρήσουμε με περισσότερη προσοχή στο μέλλον, αν θέλουμε να έχουμε ναυτικούς να ταξιδεύουν τα βαπόρια στο εγγύς μέλλον.

----------


## cambrio

kai mias kai mphkame sti sizitisi mipos gnorizh kapios kanena anasfalisto na perni ellines naytes?

----------


## Kapetanissa

> ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ???
> ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΑΩ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ.
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ.
> ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΤΙΤΑ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΓΑΝΑΧΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΝΑΥΤΗ
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ''ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΝ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ'' ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΑΤΟ


 

Καταπέλτης ο Cambrio. Και στο μόνο που θα διαφωνήσω μαζί του είναι πως το πρόβλημα αφορά μόνο τα πληρώματα. 

Όσο για τη σημαία την ελληνική και τις απαιτήσεις της και τη θεωρία πως τα χρήματα είναι χρήματα... ναι, σαφώς τα χρήματα είναι χρήματα. Δεν περιμένω από κανέναν επιχειρηματία συναισθηματισμούς στο πώς διαχειρίζεται την επιχείρησή του και την περιουσία του. Όμως αυτό δεν είναι σημερινό φρούτο. Το ίδιο ίσχυε και στο παρελθόν. ¶ρα το να υψώνουν την ελληνική σημαία δεν ήταν μόνο θέμα καταγωγής του εφοπλιστή. Και πολύ περισσότερο δεν είναι σήμερα που η Ελλάδα είναι μέλος της ΕΕ. Και που η παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση έχει κιόλας χτυπήσει και την πόρτα της ναυλαγοράς. Τι περιμένετε; Δε θα παρθούν μέτρα από την Ευρώπη; Θα αφήσει τις ναυτιλίες της να βουλιάξουν και θα επιτρέψει στις σημαίες ευκαιρίας να κουβαλάν φορτία στα λιμάνια της; 

Ας μη συγκρίνουμε λοιπόν την ελληνική σημαία με τις σημαίες ευκαιρίας αλλά με τις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές κι εκεί να δούμε αν ο Έλληνας κοστίζει περισσότερο και όλα τα άλλα. Γι' αυτό και το ξαφνικό ενδιαφέρον να προσελκύσουν νέους στα καράβια. Δείτε εδώ περισσότερα:

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...06/1625985.htm

Και σαφώς νέους αξιωματικούς. Γιατί η ελληνική σημαία έχει από καιρό δώσει το ελεύθερο στη σύνθεση του κατώτερου πληρώματος. Κι αυτό είναι ένα τεράστιο ζήτημα που ο Cambrio το έθεσε ξανά επί τάπητος με ιδιαίτερα δραματικό τρόπο. Τι θα γίνουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι; Και σε αυτούς τους καιρούς που τα επαγγέλματα της στεριάς αντιμετωπίζουν οξυμένη ανεργία; 

Αλλά και πάλι...  αυτή η ενορχηστρωμένη διαμαρτυρία για έλλειψη αξιωματικών, μπορεί να σημαίνει χίλια δυο άλλα. Πχ πιέσεις για ελαστικότερη ρύθμιση στο θέμα της σύνθεσης και των αξιωματικών. Ώστε και ελληνική σημαία να έχει το πλοίο (και όλα τα οφέλη που συνεπάγεται) αλλά και το πλήρωμα να στοιχίζει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο. Δεν είναι λοιπόν καθόλου τυχαίο που μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών πρόβαλε τη θέση πως χάθηκε πολύτιμος χρόνος για βελτίωση της Δημόσιας Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης και πως λύση είναι πλέον το άνοιγμα στην Ιδιωτική Εκπαίδευση. 

Και ρωτώ το πολύ απλό... Αν σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ικανοποιητική προσέλευση νέων στις σχολές, γιατί η Ιδιωτική Εκπαίδευση θα αποτελέσει λύση; Που θα πρέπει ο νέος και η οικογένειά του να καταβάλλουν και κάτι χιλιάδες ευρώ για να αποκτήσει το πολυπόθητο δίπλωμα; Αντί για δωρεάν ναυτική εκπαίδευση, που λένε ότι αδυνατεί να πείσει τους νέους να την προτιμήσουν, ευελπιστούν πως όταν θα πρέπει να καταβάλουν και δίδακτρα, οι νέοι θα φανούν πιο πρόθυμοι; Και η θεωρία για τα χρήματα που είναι χρήματα;; Ισχύει μόνο για τις επιχειρήσεις; Όχι για τους εργαζόμενους; 

Και ρωτώ και κάτι ακόμη. Στις δημόσιες σχολές σήμερα πόσους αλλοδαπούς φοιτητές έχουμε; Θα μείνει το ίδιο ποσοστό και στις ιδιωτικές; Και ποιος θα επιδοτεί τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια των σπουδαστών των ιδιωτικών σχολών; Το ύψος της σημερινής επιδότησης αγγίζει τα 30 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Σε καιρούς παγκόσμιας οικονομικής κρίσης είναι ευκαταταφρόνητο το ποσό; 

Υπόψη ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος αυτών των χρημάτων είναι από ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια. Πληρώνει η Ευρώπη στη λογική να ενισχύσει τη ναυτιλία και τους νέους...  Θα δεχτεί να πληρώσει τα ίδια χρήματα αν οι σπουδαστές δεν είναι πολίτες των χωρών της; Ναι, λέω εγώ, αν στο μεταξύ την πείσουν πως δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν ενδιαφέρομενοι νέοι των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα... 

Να διαβάσετε παρακαλώ το άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής που έδωσα παραπάνω με το λινκ...  Θα δείτε ότι έχει υπάρξει και ειδική μελέτη για τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών που βραβεύτηκε από το Lloyd's. Τι άραγε λέει αυτή η μελέτη; 

Δεν ξέρω τι λέει η μελέτη. Ξέρω μόνο πως τα Ελληνόπουλα που μέχρι τώρα θέλησαν να πάνε στη θάλασσα αντιμετώπισαν συνθήκες απαράδεκτες. Δόκιμοι σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι να εργάζονται με 4 ώρες ύπνο το 24ωρο. Και με μισθό 600 - 800 ευρώ. Λιγότερα και από αλλοδαπή καθαρίστρια που παίρνουμε στα σπίτια μας με 6ωρη απασχόληση. Περιμένουμε μετά να γίνει το ναυτικό επάγγελμα περιζήτητο και από άλλα παιδιά; Ε, όχι. Είναι προτιμότερο να καθαρίζουν σπίτια. 8 ευρώπουλα την ώρα και το βράδυ σπίτι σου και με τους φίλους σου. Όχι μεσοπέλαγα... για να καθαρίζεις και πάλι τουαλέτες.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέει η μελέτη. Ξέρω μόνο πως τα Ελληνόπουλα που μέχρι τώρα θέλησαν να πάνε στη θάλασσα αντιμετώπισαν συνθήκες απαράδεκτες. Δόκιμοι σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι να εργάζονται με 4 ώρες ύπνο το 24ωρο. Και με μισθό 600 - 800 ευρώ. Λιγότερα και από αλλοδαπή καθαρίστρια που παίρνουμε στα σπίτια μας με 6ωρη απασχόληση. Περιμένουμε μετά να γίνει το ναυτικό επάγγελμα περιζήτητο και από άλλα παιδιά; Ε, όχι. Είναι προτιμότερο να καθαρίζουν σπίτια. 8 ευρώπουλα την ώρα και το βράδυ σπίτι σου και με τους φίλους σου. Όχι μεσοπέλαγα... για να καθαρίζεις και πάλι τουαλέτες.


Αυτος ειναι ενας πολυ σημαντικος λογος που παρα πολλα παιδια παρατανε τη σχολη μετα πρωτο μπαρκο.....Εγω θα προτεινω να κανουν μια αλλη μελετη,ποσοι εγγραφονται στις σχολες καθε χρονο,ποσοι συνεχιζουν τη σχολη με το πρωτο μπαρκο και ποσοι αποφοιτουν καθε χρονο,εκει θα δουν γιατι δεν υπαρχουν Ελληνες αξιωματικοι....Τωρα οι λογοι βεβαια ειναι διαφοροι και πολλοι,απο τη συμπεριφορα εταιριων και αξιωματικων μεσα στα καραβια προς τους δοκιμους εως και τις σχολες...Εκει ειναι η βαση του προβληματος κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως διάβασα σε ένα άρθρο του DNV Tanker Update (παραθέτω απόσπασμα ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ http://www.dnv.com/industry/maritime...forpurpose.asp) το ζητούμ,ενο τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι η ευελιξία και η υψηλή κατάρτιση των πληρωμάτων, δηλαδή το πλεονέκτημα των ελλήνων ναυτικών ανέκαθεν. Και το αντίθετο έχει μεγάλο κόστος. Μήπως τελικά υψηλά καταρτισμένοι Έλληνες ναυτικοί είναι πιο φτηνοί από αντίστοιχους ευκαιριακούς με αμφίβολα προσόντα;
Και πιστεύω πως η δουλειά του κράτους προς τα εκέι πρέπει να πάει δηλαδή στην εξασφάλιση του υψηλού επιπέδου κατάρτισης. ϊσως με ανβάθμιση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης τόσο στις ΑΕΝ όσο και στα ΚΕΣΕΝ αλλά και σεμινάρια πάνω σε νέες τεχνολογίες αλλά και τις απαιτούμενες πιστοποιήσεις. Η Ελλάδα έχει τηξ μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλία στην ΕΕ θα έπρεπε να έχει τον πρώτο λόγο στην πιστοποίηση ναυτικών ικανοτήτων στην ΕΕ.

One way it happened – at least in the tanker segment – is that the tankers that are being built today are more versatile than they were even ten years ago. So, what used to be straightforward chemical tankers are now often flexible enough to carry products of all kinds. *But are the people who sail them equally flexible – do they possess the requisite certificates to handle both chemicals and oil products?* If you analyse the vetting statistics that are coming in, it seems not. Non-conformances due to the lack of crew with the right certificates are on the rise. *Accidents due to inexperienced crews are on the rise. Insurance rates are on the rise.* 
 What happened? Building ships fit for purpose takes time, as does training people so they are fit for purpose. Why didnΆt those building the ships communicate the coming needs for more flexible manpower to match the more flexible ships to those manning the ships? And if they did, why didnΆt the manning side react? There may not be easy answers to these questions. The real question, looking forward, is what can be done now? 
 DNV works to ensure that ships are fit for purpose and now DNV SeaSkill™ is working in a number of ways to help owners and crewing managers ensure that the people who sail them are equally fit for purpose.

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ μερικώς με τον Παναγιώτη και θέλω να πω ότι το *μεράκι* να γίνει κανείς ναυτικός έχει εκλείψει. Χωρίς μεράκι και με τα δεδομένα της Ελληνικής ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης (μακράν ΑΛΛΟΥ από άλλες σύγχρονες χώρες) η ποιότητα δεν ανεβαίνει και η φθίνουσα πορεία θα συνεχιστεί. Κάτι που επίσης έχω ξαναπεί είναι η ζωή στο λιμάνι εξέλειπε εντελώς..... Οι κανονισμοί των κανονισμών και των ελέγχων δεν είναι τα μόνα "κλειδιά" που ανεβάζουν την ασφάλεια στα πλοία. Αν από τα χρήματα που ξοδεύουν οι εφοπλιστές, για συμμόρφωση με τους εκάστοτε  κανονισμούς, είχαν επενδύσει τα μισά στην προσέλκυση νέων στην θάλασσα και την σωστή εκπαίδευση των ναυτικών, ίσως το πρόβλημα " έχουνε σούπερ καράβια, αλλά δεν έχουμε πληρώματα" να μην υπήρχε τώρα.

----------


## Michael

> Και πιστεύω πως η δουλειά του κράτους προς τα εκέι πρέπει να πάει δηλαδή στην εξασφάλιση του υψηλού επιπέδου κατάρτισης. ϊσως με ανβάθμιση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης τόσο στις ΑΕΝ όσο και στα ΚΕΣΕΝ αλλά και σεμινάρια πάνω σε νέες τεχνολογίες αλλά και τις απαιτούμενες πιστοποιήσεις. Η Ελλάδα έχει τηξ μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλία στην ΕΕ θα έπρεπε να έχει τον πρώτο λόγο στην πιστοποίηση ναυτικών ικανοτήτων στην ΕΕ.


Αυτό που λες είναι το αυτονόητο. Δυστυχώς όμως εσύ σκέφτεσαι με στόχο την αριστοποίηση της ναυτιλίας. Αυτοί που είναι υπέυθυνοι στα υπουργεία, καθώς φαίνεται εξάλλου και εκ του αποτελέσματος, σκέφτωνται με στόχο την αριστοποίηση της τσέπης τους για όσο χρονικό διάστημα έχουν στην διαθεσή τους. Συνεπώς εσύ τρέχεις στο μυαλό την εξίσωση με άλλο στόχο και άλλους περιορισμούς από τους  δικούς τους και  έτσι έχετε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα δηλαδή διαφορετικά "αυτονόητα"! Και επειδή έχεις ασχοληθεί με αριστοποίηση συναρτήσεων πιστεύω πως με πιάνεις χωρίς κανένα προβλημα, σχεδόν... αυτονόητα θα έλεγα!   :Wink:

----------


## sea world

Kαλησπέρα. Να προσθέσω και τη δική μου άποψη, όπως τα έχω ζήσει και απο τις 2 πλευρές (ποντοπόρος-ακτοπλοία)! :Wink: 
Σήμερα, αν αναζητήσει Έλληνας Αξιωματικός δουλειά σε ποντοπόρα πλοία, θα βρεί και σε καλή εταιρεία και χωρίς γνωριμίες, καθώς οι σημερινές καταστάσεις που επικρατούν,με την ελλάτωση ανάδυσης νέων Αξιωματικών, είναι-δυστυχώς-απελπιστικές! Γιατί όπως ξέρετε, νέοι άνθρωποι γεμάτοι όνειρα και απειρία απο το τί θα συναντήσουν, μπαίνουν στις ΑΕΝ όπου ένα μέρος τα παρατάει μετά το πρώτο μπάρκο, βλέποντας την αλήθεια της θάλασσας και του επαγγέλματός μας! Όσοι συνεχίσουν και πάρουν του Γ' (Πλοιάρχου/Μηχανικού) αρκετοί αναζητούν ένα καλύτερο μέλλον στο Λ.Σ. και στα σώματα ασφαλείας γενικά και άλλοι πάνε για μεταπτυχιακά σε ναυτιλιακά, με αποτέλεσμα αυτοί που μένουν για να ασκήσουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα να είναι λίγοι!
Τώρα στην Ακτοπλοία συμβαίνει ακριβώς _το αντίθετο_! Επειδή υπάρχει ζήτηση απο πολλούς Αξιωματικούς, δυστυχώς για μένα, πας συστημένος!! Όποιος πάει έτσι να κάνει μια απλή αίτηση, χαμένη θα πάει (κατά 90% στο σύνολο) κι ας ακούγεται ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη, με αποτέλεσμα πολλά παιδιά με όρεξη για δουλειά και άξιοι επαγγελματίες, χωρίς το κατάλληλο "βίσμα" να μένουν εκτός ακτοπλοίας!!
Συμπέρασμα όλων των ανωτέρω είναι ότι η Ελληνική Ναυτιλία, δουλεύει σε 2 ταχύτητες και την έλλειψη Αξιωματικών, μπορεί να την κατανοήσει κανείς απο διαφορετική οπτική γωνία!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ σημαντικά αυτά που γράφεις το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται για να μείναουν οι άνθρωποι στη θάλασσα και γιατί τα παρατάνε πολλά παιδιά από το πρώτο μπάρκο...
Στη συνημμένη  παρουσίαση του ΙΜΟ παρουσιάζονται σε κάποιοα διαφάνεια οι χειρότερες πλευρές του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος όπως προέκυψαν από σχετική δημοσκόπηση (όχι μόνο σε Έλληνες ναυτικούς):
*Χρόνος μακρυά από οικογένεια και φίλους (67.6%)* *Χρόνος μακρυά από τα παιδιά (29.7%)* *Δυσκολία επικοινωνίας με το σπίτι (17.5%)*
*Υπερβολική γραφεικρατία (δουλειά γραφείου στο πλοίο) (34.1%)* *Κόπωση (22.3%)* *Φόβος ότι μπορέι να αντιμετωπιστεί σαν εγκληματίας (19.7%)* *Συνθήκες διαβίωσης στο πλοίο (18.3%)* 


Τα περισσότερα έχουν αναπτυχθέι σε αυτό το θέμα και σε άλλα πιο σχετικά.
Τι έχει γίνει για τη βελτίωση των παραπάνω; Ποιες πρωτοβουλίες;

Με κίνδυνο να γίνω γραφικός επαναλαμβάνω ότι η Ελλάδα είναι η χώρα με τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλία στην ΕΕ και θα περίμενα πρωττοβουλίες όπως για παράδειγμα της Γερμανίας για την αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία.
Όπως για παράδειγμα ο Αμερικάνος όπως διαβάζω εδώ μέσα μπορέι να ξυπνήσει ένα πρωί και να ζητά διάφορα είτε γιατί έδεσες πριν σε λιμάνι ενός κράτους που υποψιάζεται ότι υποθάλπτει την τρομοκρατία, είτε γιατί κινδυνεύει η ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας, είτε ...γιατί έτσι γουστάρει. Και έχει το επιχείρημα αν σου "αρέσει αλιώς θα βρεθούν βαπόρια να έρχονται στα λιμάνια μας". Γιατί η Ευρώπη να μη θέσει όρους για τα πλοία που δένουν σε Ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια να έχουν επαρκή επάνδρωση, να υπάρχει επαρκής χρόνος και παρότρυνση για έξοδο στα λιμάνια (shore leave). Ή ακόμα και θέσπιση υποχρεωτικού εξοπλισμού ώστε να μπορέι να επικοινωνήσει ο ναυτικός με το σπίτι (internet, προσωπικό email με δυνατότητα  συνημμένων ώστε να λαβαίνει και καμια φωτογραφία από τα παιδιά λόγου χάρη).
Στο κάτω κάτω αυτά καταλλήγουν υπέρ της ασφάλειας και της αποτροπής ρύπανσης και οικονομικών ζημιών. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη των υπολοίπων αν είναι ασφαλές ένα πλοίο με αξιωματικό φυλακής ή μηχανικό βάρδιας στο μηχανοστάσιο κουρασμένο, αφού εκτός από τη συνήθη δουλειά έχει να συμπληρώνει και λίστες, τσακισμένο από τη ρουτίνα από την πολύμηνη παραμονή στο πλοίο αφού δεν είχε ευκαιρία να βγει στο λιμάνι να αλλάξει παραστάσεις, που έχει το μυαλό του στο τι κάνει η οικογένεια.


Θα πέι κάποιος ότι έχουν γίνει βήματα αλλά όχι τόσο μεγάλα όσο η ζωή στη στεριά. Όταν μιλάγαμε με τον πατέρα μου μέσω Ελλάς Ράδιο και κανα νέο με γράμμα αν πήγαινε κάποπιος αντικαταστάτης ή ξεμπάρκαρε κάποιος, αλλά εκείνη την εποχή έιχαμε ένα τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι, δύο τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, ο πιο άμεσος  τρόπος γραπτής επικοινωνίας (μόνο κείμενο) ήταν το telex.

----------


## cambrio

kala ta les file mou ala apo oti exw katalavh oi eteries mas vlepoun san analosimo, me oti synepagete se ayto.
sthn eteria pou eimai pantos den yparxei ixnos anthropinis sinidisis, giayto einai kai to teleyteo mou mparko edw opos kai poly aloi.
kanoume 6wries adiakopa xwris na mporis se ena limani na vgeis.
kai ti ism mou les kai kourafexala stis 6 wres xekourasis einai o kafes prin ti vardia to mpanio, to fagito, to plysimo rouxwn, ena thl. spiti, klp. valta katw kai an sto 24wro sou vgei panw apo 5 wres xekourasis pesto mou.xwria oti den exoume kai diakopti twra tha koimithw - twra tha xypnisw kai milaw gia ploio eswterikoy me kathimerinh fortosi / xefortosi. meta apo ayta thes kosmo na doulepsi?
an akolouthisoun kai ales eteries ayto to styl paei kaikame, tha gynoume tsopanides sta vouna!!!

----------


## Leo

Η τελευταία εγκύκλιος της ΕΕΕ για την παρακίνηση των νέων να ακολουθήσουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα!

CIRCULAR 6471.doc

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε στην κεντρική σελίδα εδώ ο IMO αποφάσισε να ανακηρύξει το 2010 "Έτος του Ναυτικού" με κύριοσκοπό την νπροβολή της προσφοράς των ναυτικών και γενικότερα την προσέλκυση νέων στη θάλασσα.
Ελπίζω με την ευκαιρία του έτους να παρθούν πρωτοβουλίες για την βελτίωση των συνθηκών στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

----------


## ilias1535

> Η τελευταία εγκύκλιος της ΕΕΕ για την παρακίνηση των νέων να ακολουθήσουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα!
> 
> CIRCULAR 6471.doc


Συγνωμη που επεμβενω αλλα 8α πω μια μονο φραση!8α επρεπε να ντρεπονται που διαφημηζουν τετοια ""ψεμματα"".Πιστευω ορισμενοι να καταλαβαν

Αν ρωτησετε τα παιδια στις σχολες γιατι πηγαν σε αυτες και ειδικα τους πρωτοετης 8α σας απαντησουν το εξης..αφου το πλοιο 8α εχει πισινα γυμναστηριο 8α περναω ωραια επισκεπτοντας ξενα μερη 8α περνω και 3000ε γτ να χασω αυτην την ευκαιρια ζωης.Δεν ειναι αδικο να τους λενε τετοιες σαχλαμερες???

----------


## gagarin

Συμφωνώ με τα ψέματα που διαφημίζουν μπαίνουν 200 και βγαίνουν τελικά 20 αλλά πάλι ίσως αυτός είναι ο σκοπός τους να τσιμπήσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότεροι και όλο και κάποιος θα μείνει. 
Ας κάνανε τουλάχιστον τα 4μηνα να γινόντουσαν ποιο ανθρώπινα τα μπάρκα και θα έμενε και ποιο πολύς κόσμος στο επάγγελμα.

----------


## Michael

> Η τελευταία εγκύκλιος της ΕΕΕ για την παρακίνηση των νέων να ακολουθήσουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα!
> 
> CIRCULAR 6471.doc


Τα ίδια παντελάκι μου, τα ίδια παντελή μου...!!!!
Ήθελα να ήξερα  δεν θα χαμπαριάσουν ποτέ ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα η προβολή και διαφήμισή , αλλο η προσέλκυση και άλλο η προπαγάναδα; Και εν τέλει άλλο πράγμα η σοβαρή άσκηση μακροπρόθεσμης και οργανωμένης στρατηγικής για έναν τόσο κρίσιμο τομέα για την ελληνική οικονομία; Ελπίζω να μην απορούν ειλικρινά γιατί δεν υπάρχουν ποιοτικά στελέχη για την ελληνική ναυτιλία. Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνωνται ότι με την κοντόφθαλμη τακτική που ακολουθούν τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά που τελικά έχουν.

----------


## chief 79

to thema loipon den eine giati egw eime akoma sta baporia....

to thema eine an katalaba kala - se ola ta arthra tu forum- eine giati o o neos antrwpos 18-19 xronwn na paei stin thalasa....

kai blepw oti uparxei sintonismeni prospathia na pisume ta nea pedia na pane stin thalasa...

1.na pw loipon katarxin stus neous endiaferomenus ,oti prospathun oloi na tus pisun na pane sta baporia epidi ta baporia -eidika tin teleutea 3 etia -den exun prwswpiko ,plirwma diladi ...kai otan den uparxun plirwmata den pane ayta ta erima ta karabakia, ara den kerdizei kai o erimos o efoplistis... ara gia na ginun ola ayta prepei kapios na ta paei...
kai na oi diafimiseis.....
kai na ta 8000 eura .....
kai na oi baries leksis.....STADIODROMIES....KARIERES....
kai na o upersigxronos stolos....

MIPWS RE PEDIA KATI BROMAEI?????

2. blepw pollous filous sto forum kai anaferun wrario ergasias sto bapori...
osoi tulaxiston eine elaxista eisiniditoi kai eppagelmaties...as poun se ayta ta pedia pou tous tazun ta lefta oti DEN YPARXEI WRARIO STO KARABI...
diladi ama sxolasei to apogeuma o dokimos as poume...giati den tou leei kanenas oti tha akouei olwn twn eidwn tis<eksipnades> sta kapnistiria...

euxaristw....
enas en energeia .... A N T H R W P O S .....

----------


## Natsios

> to thema loipon den eine giati egw eime akoma sta baporia....
> 
> to thema eine an katalaba kala - se ola ta arthra tu forum- eine giati o o neos antrwpos 18-19 xronwn na paei stin thalasa....
> 
> kai blepw oti uparxei sintonismeni prospathia na pisume ta nea pedia na pane stin thalasa...
> 
> 1.na pw loipon katarxin stus neous endiaferomenus ,oti prospathun oloi na tus pisun na pane sta baporia epidi ta baporia -eidika tin teleutea 3 etia -den exun prwswpiko ,plirwma diladi ...kai otan den uparxun plirwmata den pane ayta ta erima ta karabakia, ara den kerdizei kai o erimos o efoplistis... ara gia na ginun ola ayta prepei kapios na ta paei...
> kai na oi diafimiseis.....
> kai na ta 8000 eura .....
> ...


Καταρχήν θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες όπως προβλέπουν οι κανόνες του φορουμ. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Δεν υπάρχει καμία συντονισμενη προσπάθεια να πίσουμε τα νεα παιδιά για τίποτα. Εδώ είναι ένα καραβολατρικό Site που αγαπά το πλοίο, τη θάλασσα και τα σχετικά επαγγέλματα. Με αυτά ασχολούμαστε. Αν ασχολούμασταν με ιατρικά θέματα θα μιλάγαμε για γιατρούς. 
Και μιας και λεω γιατρούς να σου πω κάτι σχετικά με το θέμα ωραρίου και  ελευθερου χρόνου στη ξηρά μιας και το ανέφερες. Πρόσφατα γνώρισα ένα μαιευτήρα - γυναικολόγο. Γιατρός ε? το όνειρο κάθε γονέα για το παιδί του στην Ελλάδα. Μπορεί να μιλάμε πάλι για παχουλούς μισθούς όπως αναφέρεις παραπάνω αλλά δεν υπάρχουν φίλε μου θέματα ωραρίου και ελέυθερου χρόνου. Μιλάμε για καθημερινό ασφηκτικό πρόγραμμα ιατρείων/μαιευτηρίων το οποίο δεν αφήνει περιθώρια ούτε άδειας ουτε χρόνου με οικογένεια/φίλους κτλ. Κάθε μήνα υπάρχει κάποια εγγυμονούσα στο μήνα της που οπως φανταζεσαι σημαίνει επιφυλακή και 24ωρη ετοιμότητα. Και στο τελος τα λεφτα τα κανεις χαρτοπόλεμο. Να εισαι σίγουρος οτι δεν είναι το μόνο επάγγελμα στη ξηρά με τέτοιες συνθήκες και δυστυχώς γίνονται πολλά περισσότερα με πολύ χαμηλούς μισθούς. Καλύτερα να μην μιλήσουμε για ωράρια και συνθήκες εργασίας γιατί όλοι έχουν για κάτι να παραπονεθούν για το επαγγελμά τους. 
Σε ένα όμως θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Όσο δύσκολη, όσο αδικη, όσο κοπιαστική, οσο...,οσο...,οσο... και αν είναι η ζωή του στεριανού, έχει την ικανότητα να γυρίσει καποια στιγμή της μέρας σπίτι να δει το παιδί του και ας μην το προλαβαίνει ποτέ ξύπνιο. θα είναι εκεί να το σκεπάσει όμως. 
Η επιλογή επαγγέλματος ειναι προσωπική υπόθεση και η σταδιοδρομία χρειαζεται θησίες.

----------


## ilias1535

Ο CHIEF δεν κατηγορησε τους συνφορουμητες..αλλα ολους τους υπολοιπους που ειναι υπευ8ηνοι για την εκπαιδευση στη ναυτιλια,σχολες υπουργεια ναυτικο επιμελητηριο (μου φαινεται)κτλ,κτλ,κτλ.Δεν λενε την ολοι κατασταση που επικρατει στη 8αλλασα ,για τους λογους που ανεφερε ο chief....συμφεροντα εφοπληστων και τα λοιπα..

----------


## ChiefMate

> Δεν λενε την ολοι κατασταση που επικρατει στη 8αλλασα ,για τους λογους που ανεφερε ο chief....συμφεροντα εφοπληστων και τα λοιπα..


 
Τι ακριβως θα πρεπει να λενε?
Για ρωτηστε κ οσους απο εδω μεσα δουλευουν σε γραφειο να σας πουν εκει τι γινεται.........
Καμμια δουλεια δεν ειναι παραδεισος κ απο την στιγμη που ολες οι επιχειρησεις ειναι συνταγματικα κατοχυρωμενες σαν συλλογοι με σκοπο το κερδος τοτε τα καλα κ τα καλα περισευουν.
Αυτα παντου υπαρχουν κ θα υπαρχουν....

----------


## koukou

Ψυχραιμία ,το ναυτικό επάγγελμα πράγματι είναι δύσκολο, η ζωή του Εν πλω πολύ δύσκολη, αυτό που πρέπει κατά την άποψη μου να σκέφτονται και να ζυγίζουν οι νέοι ναυτικοί (είτε αξιωματικοί είτε Ναύτες)  το κατά πόσο μπορούν και θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν ένα δύσκολο επάγγελμα που θα τους χαρίσει και χαρές και εμπειρίες ,βέβαια χρήμα που στην στεριά δεν θα βρουν εύκολα,  και λύπη ,μοναξιά και μερικές φορές γρίνια και αγανάκτηση  … 
Προσωπικά προτιμώ να τελειώνω την δουλειά μου και να βλέπω θάλασσα παρά την οδό Λιοσίων τέζα στην κίνηση και το καυσαέριο!!!    
Εάν ΄΄ βούλιαζαν ΄΄ από έλλειψη κόσμου και οι στεριανές εργασίες θα έπρατταν όπως και οι ναυτιλιακές !!!φούλ διαφήμιση και όλα μέλι γάλα!!!
Α! παράδειγμα: αν θυμάται κάποιος την διαφήμιση που είχε βγάλει το Υπουργείο Εθνικής ¶μυνας για τους ΕΠ.ΟΠ Π.Ν (Επαγγελματίες Οπλίτες του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού)Τότε ό στόλος ΄΄ βούλιαζε ΄΄ είχανε τραβήξει τους κλήρο τους  στην στεριά και λέγανε <<Γίνε και εσύ Μόνιμο στέλεχος του ΠΝ>> ας ρωτήσει κάποιος πως περνάνε αυτοί που μπήκαν …και η ειρωνεία ότι πολλοί από αυτούς ήταν Αξιωματική του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, που ήθελαν να ξεφύγουν από όλα αυτά που αναγράφουν οι φίλοι στα πιο πάνω μηνύματα, για ρωτήστε τους τώρα τι λένε;  Βέβαια σταθερή δουλεία μόνιμη ,και λεφτά πολύ καλά περίπου 1000euro, και το βασικότερο κοντά στο σπίτι σου. . . 
Οπότε άκρη δεν βγάζεις η Δουλεία είναι δουλεία και πάντα θα κλαιγόμαστε γι΄ άυτην και ταυτόχρονα θα κοκορευόμαστε!!! 
Και προς Θεού συζήτηση κάνουμε….

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα το πήραν χαμπάρι? Στον κλάδο του "μέσου", του "γνωστού" υπάρχει κόσμος που ψάχνει το καλύτερο αλλα δέν υπάρχει...
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9894

----------


## Michael

-Μα γιατί βρε παιδί μου δεν υπάρχουν έλληνες ναυτικοί;;;
-Αφού τους δίνουμνε _"και 3000 πρωτο μισθό"_ τον μήνα!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιόοος??? Πόσααα??? Τα καθαρά πόοοσα είναι??? Οι ευθύνες πόοοοσες ειναι??? Οι παροχές ποιέεες ειναι??? Το ιντερνετ πουυυ ειναι????

----------


## koukou

Μια ερώτηση, έχουν  σκεφτεί  να αυξήσουν το όριο ηλικίας στις σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού;

----------


## cruiser

Εχουν σκεφτει απο την ΠΝΟ αναμεσα στα αιτηματα περα απο την ΣΣ να ζητησουν να μπει INTRENET στα πλοια και να εναι η συμβαση 4 μηνες στο πλοιο και 2 στη στερια με πληρη μισθο?
Αμα τα πεις αυτα στην ΠΝΟ θα σε περασοθν για ουφο !!!!!!!!
Οταν ξεκινισα την καριερα μου πλοια με VIDEO ηταν βασιλοβαπορα 
Δεν ειναι μονο το οικονομικο σε σχεση με την στερια για να προσελκισεις νεους ειναι και πολλα αλλα !!!
Δεν ειμαστε τυχοδιοκτες να ψαχνουμε μονο τα λεφτα αλλα και ανθρωποι.
Το επαγγελμα μας ειναι παγκοσμιοποιημενο απο την φυση του και θα πρεπει να αλλαξη το νομικο πλαισιο για να μπορουμε να δουλεψουμε και σε ξενες εταιριες οπου οι συνθηκες ειναι πιο ανθρωπινες!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με την Maritime Labor Convention η οποία θα επικυρωθεί σε 2 χρόνια οι εταιρίες θα ειναι υποχρεωμένες να παρέχουν shore facilities στα πλοία. Ακόμα δέν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί αυτό αλλά κατ εμέ είναι όλα αυτά που οι στεριανοί θεωρούν δεδομένα, δηλαδή φτηνό τηλέφωνο, Internet, τηλεόραση

----------


## Michael

> Σύμφωνα με την Maritime Labor Convention η οποία θα επικυρωθεί σε 2 χρόνια οι εταιρίες θα ειναι υποχρεωμένες να παρέχουν shore facilities στα πλοία. Ακόμα δέν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί αυτό αλλά κατ εμέ είναι όλα αυτά που οι στεριανοί θεωρούν δεδομένα, δηλαδή φτηνό τηλέφωνο, Internet, τηλεόραση


Ομολογώ πως, αν και έχω ασχοληθεί με την εν λόγω σύμβαση πριν ακόμα ψηφιστεί, δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κάτι συγκεκριμένο επι του εν λόγω θέματος. Αν διαβάσει κανείς προσεκτικά το κειμενό της καταλαβαίνει πως στα περισσότερα σημεία είναι καταλήγει να είναι αυτό που λέμε στα νομικά _soft law,_ δηλαδή περισότερο ένα ευχολόγιο και γενικές κατευθηντήριες γραμμές παρά συγκεριμένες διατάξεις που να επιτάσουν συγκεκριμένα δραστικά και ουσιαστικά μέτρα. Σίγουρα βάζει κάποια ελάχιστα στανταρντς και  καθιερώνει στην ουσία port state control και πιστοποιητικά για θέματα σχετικά με τις συνθήκες εργασίας και διαβίωσης και την διασφάλιση των οφειλών του πλοιοκτήτη προς τους ναυτικούς. Καθιερώνει και κατώτατους μισθούς και συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες παραπόνων και γνωστοποίηση εγγράφως στον ναυτικό ορισμένων δικαιωμάτων του αλλά δεν βάζει το μαχαίρι στο κόκαλο και δεν μπαίνει σε κρισιμες λεπτομέρειες. Καθιερώνει όμως ένα διεθνές πλαίσιο διαπραγματεύσεων μεταξύ των ενδιαφερόμενων μερών για την παγκόσμια ρύθμιση ορισμένων κατώτατων προδιαγραφών και ενοποιεί τίς πολλές σκόρπιες συμβάσεις και αποφάσεις του ILO που σχετίζονταν με τους ναυτικούς και που κάθε χώρα άλλοτε τα ενσωμάτωνε στην νομοθεσία της και άλλοτε όχι. Αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτό που κάποιοι έσπευσαν να αποκαλέσουν "super convention"...

----------


## Michael

> Εχουν σκεφτει απο την ΠΝΟ αναμεσα στα αιτηματα περα απο την ΣΣ να ζητησουν να μπει INTRENET στα πλοια και να εναι η συμβαση 4 μηνες στο πλοιο και 2 στη στερια με πληρη μισθο?
> Αμα τα πεις αυτα στην ΠΝΟ θα σε περασοθν για ουφο !!!!!!!!
> Οταν ξεκινισα την καριερα μου πλοια με VIDEO ηταν βασιλοβαπορα 
> Δεν ειναι μονο το οικονομικο σε σχεση με την στερια για να προσελκισεις νεους ειναι και πολλα αλλα !!!
> Δεν ειμαστε τυχοδιοκτες να ψαχνουμε μονο τα λεφτα αλλα και ανθρωποι.


Αυτό που λές είναι αλήθεια. Μάλιστα παλαιότερα είχα κάνει μια έρευνα με ερωτηματολόγια σε έλληνες αξιωματικούς καταστρώματος και τα αποτελέσματα έδειξάν ότι το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα δεν ήταν τα χρήματα! Προσωπικά περίμενα ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό θα έτεινε να έχει αρνητική γνώμη για το επίπεδο των μισθών. Oι απαντήσεις ωστόσο έδειξάν να ακολουθούν την κανονική κατανομή. Δηλάδή λίγοι ήταν πολύ δυσαρεστημένοι, λίγοι πολύ ευχαριστημένοι και οι περισότεροι στο μέσον. Για την ακρίβεια υπήρχε και μια μικρή τάση πρός την πλευρά των ευχαριστημένων αν και ίσως όχι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική στατιστικά. Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση το εύρημα δίοτι περίμενα μεγάλη δυσαρέσκεια.
Όταν όμως ήρθαμε σε ερωτήματα σχετικά την οικογένεια, την κοινωνικότηττα, τις συνθήκες εργασίας και διαβίωσης ακόμα και για το κύρος του επαγγέλματος και την αντιμετώπιση από τους υπαλλήλους του γραφείου, τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στην ελλάδα (ΥΕΝ, μητρώα, οίκος ναυτού κλπ) και την ναυτική εκπαίδευση η κατανομή των απαντήσεων ήταν ξεκάθαρη.... Φουλ αρνητικό...! Επειδή το ερωτοματολόγιο ήταν προσεχτικά φτιαγμένο ώστε να μπορούν όχι μόνο να συμπληρώνουν κουτάκια αλλά και να κάνουν και ελέυθερα σχόλια είναι απίστευτο το πόσο απογοητευμένοι και προσβεβλημένοι διαφαινώνταν πως αισθάνωνταν. Να σημειώσουμε δε πως αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που δεν θέλησαν καν να συμπληρώσουν το ερωτηματολογιο και φυσικά ήμουν σε θέση να αντιληφθώ πως δεν ήταν απλά επειδή βιαζόντουσταν, αλλά επειδή οι περισσότεροι ήταν ακόμα πιο απογοητευμένοι και αγανακτησμένοι από αυτούς που απάντησαν....
Όπως βέβαια μαθαίνουμε και στην διοίκηση των ανθρωπινων πόρων τα λεφτα ως άμεσος μισθός από ένα σημείο και ύστερα χάνουν το παρακινητικό τους χαρακτήρα και πρέπει να ληφθεί πρόνοια για επιπλέον παροχές πέραν των χρημάτων... Βασικές αρχές στην διαχείριση των ανθρώπινων πόρων.... Δυστυχώς όμως καποιοι ακόμα ασχολούνται και γαυριάζουν για τα νέα διαφημιστικά σποτάκια για την "_προσέλκυση των νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα"..._ Και μετά απορούν κιόλας γιατί υπάρχει έλειψη ποιοτικών πληρωμάτων...



> Το επαγγελμα μας ειναι παγκοσμιοποιημενο απο την φυση του και θα πρεπει να αλλαξη το νομικο πλαισιο για να μπορουμε να δουλεψουμε και σε ξενες εταιριες οπου οι συνθηκες ειναι πιο ανθρωπινες!!!


Αυτό ξαναπέστο! Και όχι μόνο το νομικό πλαίσιο άλλα και ο χαρακτήρας της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης ώστε να προετοιμάζει στελέχη για την διεθνή κονίστρα της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας και όχι απλά _"καλούς χειριστές των πλοίων μας"_ που ανάθεμα αν το κάνει έστω κι αυτό...
Προς το πάρόν με το ζόρι μόνο σε κοινοτικές σημαίες...

----------


## Ουραγκων

Συναδελφοι (_οσοι ειστε, οσοι θα γινεται και οσοι δεν ειστε αλλα γουσταρετε θαλασσα_) προσωπικα πιστευω πως μπορει να λυθει εν μεροι το προβλημα των ναυτικων με εναν καπως ανατρεπτικο τροπο ο οποιος δεν εχει υποθει. 
Οπως ολοι ξερουμε οι νεοι δεν ακολουθουν το ναυτικο επαγγελμα. Το θεμα ειναι το γιατι. Ας μη κρυβομαστε, τουλαχιστον οσοι εχουμε υπηρετησει σε πλοια, πισω απο το δακτυλο μας. Το ναυτικο επαγγελμα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και απαιτητικο. Προυποθετει εργασια σε πλοια ποντοπορα ή μη υπο ''αγριες συνθηκες'', ξενυχτι, πρηξιμο, τρεξιμο κτλ κτλ. Ο Ελληνας καιρο τωρα εχει αλλαξει βιωτικο επιπεδο ή τουλαχιστον ετσι θελει να πιστευει. Οποτε ας μου πει καποιος το λογω να φυγει ενας νεος απο την πατριδα του και να παει για 6-9 μηνες σε ενα βαπορι κλεισμενος μακρια απο φιλους, συγγενεις, σχεσεις,δρωμενα. Δεν ειναι ''κομματακι'' βαρυ? Ασχετα με το οικονομικο που ειναι ελκυστικο πολυ παρα τα σχολια που διαβασα πως δεν υπαρχουν οικονομικα κινητρα. Υπαρχουν και παρα πολλα μαλιστα. Τελος παντων εγω θα ηθελα να καταληξω στην διαρκεια των συλλογικων συμβασεων των ναυτικων διοτι πιστευω πως εκει ειναι το κλειδι της υποθεσης. Μηπως θα επρεπε να σκεφτουμε μια ενδεχομενη μειωση της υποχρεωτικης παραμονης σε δεξαμενοπλοια και φορτηγα? Μηπως το ευρωπαικο μοντελο το 3-2 θα ηταν πιο ελκυστικο (3 μηνες μεσα, 2 μηνες στερια)? Με αυτο το τροπο ειναι λιγακι πιο ανθρωπινο το περιβαλλον. Ξερεις πως 3 μηνες ειναι και θα περασουν.

----------


## corazon

> Συναδελφοι (_οσοι ειστε, οσοι θα γινεται και οσοι δεν ειστε αλλα γουσταρετε θαλασσα_) προσωπικα πιστευω πως μπορει να λυθει εν μεροι το προβλημα των ναυτικων με εναν καπως ανατρεπτικο τροπο ο οποιος δεν εχει υποθει. 
> Οπως ολοι ξερουμε οι νεοι δεν ακολουθουν το ναυτικο επαγγελμα. Το θεμα ειναι το γιατι. Ας μη κρυβομαστε, τουλαχιστον οσοι εχουμε υπηρετησει σε πλοια, πισω απο το δακτυλο μας. Το ναυτικο επαγγελμα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και απαιτητικο. Προυποθετει εργασια σε πλοια ποντοπορα ή μη υπο ''αγριες συνθηκες'', ξενυχτι, πρηξιμο, τρεξιμο κτλ κτλ. Ο Ελληνας καιρο τωρα εχει αλλαξει βιωτικο επιπεδο ή τουλαχιστον ετσι θελει να πιστευει. Οποτε ας μου πει καποιος το λογω να φυγει ενας νεος απο την πατριδα του και να παει για 6-9 μηνες σε ενα βαπορι κλεισμενος μακρια απο φιλους, συγγενεις, σχεσεις,δρωμενα. Δεν ειναι ''κομματακι'' βαρυ? Ασχετα με το οικονομικο που ειναι ελκυστικο πολυ παρα τα σχολια που διαβασα πως δεν υπαρχουν οικονομικα κινητρα. Υπαρχουν και παρα πολλα μαλιστα. Τελος παντων εγω θα ηθελα να καταληξω στην διαρκεια των συλλογικων συμβασεων των ναυτικων διοτι πιστευω πως εκει ειναι το κλειδι της υποθεσης. Μηπως θα επρεπε να σκεφτουμε μια ενδεχομενη μειωση της υποχρεωτικης παραμονης σε δεξαμενοπλοια και φορτηγα? Μηπως το ευρωπαικο μοντελο το 3-2 θα ηταν πιο ελκυστικο (3 μηνες μεσα, 2 μηνες στερια)? Με αυτο το τροπο ειναι λιγακι πιο ανθρωπινο το περιβαλλον. Ξερεις πως 3 μηνες ειναι και θα περασουν.


Συμφωνω μαζι σου 100%!!!!!!!!  Αχ, μακαρι Παναγια μου να γινοταν και στην Ελλαδα αυτο!! Ζω μ'αυτο το ονειρο μαλλον ε????  Α, ρε τι να κανω?? Αμα αγαπας περιμενεις και 7 - 8 μηνες να ερθει ο καλος σου ( γιατι δεν ειναι μονο για σας ζορι το καραβι αλλα και για μας που μενουμε πισω χωρις εσας! και αυτο το κενο κανεις δεν το καλυπτει..ουτε γονεις,ουτε φιλοι,ουτε τιποτα!!) ειναι αδικια...  :Sad:

----------


## xidianakis

Τι κοινό μπορεί να έχουν ένας Ανδριώτης, ένας Χιώτης και ένας Κρητικός; Μα φυσικά την αγάπη τους για την θάλασσα, για τα πλοία και για το όραμά τους να κάνουν μια μεγάλη ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία. Ίσως και το τέλος της ναυτιλιακής τους δραστηριότητας, που υπήρξε βίαιος. Ο ένας χρεοκόπησε, ο άλλος χρεοκόπησε και δολοφονήθηκε και το τρίτος αυτοκτόνησε επειδή το πλοίο της εταιρείας του «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» βυθίσθηκε και πνίγηκαν 80 άνθρωποι. Μιλάμε για τον Δημήτρη Μωραίτη, τον Θεοδόσιο Ζυγομαλά και τον Παντελή Σφηνιά. Η ζωή τους μοιάζει σαν ένα παραμύθι, μόνο που και στις τρεις αυτές περιπτώσεις δεν είχε ευτυχές τέλος. *Ο Δημήτρης Μωραΐτης* ( 1866 – 1942 ) ήταν ένας καραβοκύρης από την ¶νδρο, που στο τέλος του 19ου αιώνα διέθετε ιστιοφόρα πλοία και ήταν από τους πρώτους που έσπευσαν να αποκτήσουν ατμοκίνητα πλοία. Το 1893 κατόρθωσε να εξασφαλίσει χρηματοδότηση του τραπεζικού και ναυτιλιακού οίκου των αδελφών Βαλλιάνου και αγόρασε το ατμόπλοιο «Παναγής Βαλλιάνος».
Μετά από δώδεκα χρόνια, το 1905 ο στόλος του αποτελούνταν από 7 φορτηγά πλοία και ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος Έλληνας πλοιοκτήτης. Με τα πλοία του μετέφερε σιτάρι, πετρέλαιο, κάρβουνο. Η οικονομική επιφάνεια του και το κύρος του τον οδήγησαν και στην Ελληνική Βουλή, ως αντιπρόσωπο της ¶νδρου. Η επιτυχής επιχειρηματική του πορεία, η αναγνώρισή των ικανοτήτων του από τους συμπατριώτες του και η πρωτοποριακή ευφυία που διέθετε, τον οδήγησαν στην αναζήτηση και νέων εφοπλιστικών εγχειρημάτων. Το 1905 η συνάντηση του στο Λονδίνο με τον ταξιδιωτικό πράκτορα Χρήστο Χριστοφή, ήταν καθοριστική για τις επιχειρηματικές του δραστηριότητες. Οι δύο άνδρες μετά από συζητήσεις κατέληξαν στην απόφαση να ιδρύσουν την πρώτη ελληνική υπερωκεάνια γραμμή. Η εταιρεία ονομάστηκε «Ελληνική Ανώνυμος Υπερωκεάνειος Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρία». Αξιοποιώντας την εμπειρία των Υδραίων εμποροκαραβοκύρηδων, αλλά και των Συριανών καραβοκαπεταναίων σκέφθηκε να αντλήσει χρήματα για την χρηματοδότηση αγοράς πλοίου, όχι μόνο από το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, αλλά από την ευρύτερη κοινωνία του νησιού του, την ¶νδρο. Ουσιαστικά δημιούργησε μια πολυμετοχική ναυτική εταιρεία, στην οποία συμμετείχαν και οι πιο φτωχοί της ¶νδρου. Εγγυήθηκε προσωπικά ότι θα δίδει 15% κέρδος κάθε χρόνο για τα χρήματα που θα επενδυθούν. Εκείνος διατηρούσε μικρό ποσοστό του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου. Μάλιστα, σε ένα από τα πλοία που νηολογήθηκε το 1904, στο ατμόπλοιο «Βοιωτία» κατείχε το 1,25% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου. Όμως, ο Δ. Μωραΐτης ήταν το απόλυτο αφεντικό. Αυτός αποφάσιζε για τη πρόσληψη του πληρώματος, για τους ναύλους, το ταξίδι, τα εμπορεύματα, για τα πάντα. Το έτος αυτό άρχισε μια κυκλική ναυτιλιακή κρίση. Στην νέα εταιρεία συμμετείχαν ο αδελφός του Νικοκλής Γ. Μωραΐτης και οι Γεώργιος Μάνδακας, Ιωάννης Δελαπόρτας, Γεώργιος Καρυστινάκης, Αλέξανδρος Εμπειρίκος, ο Δημήτριος Δάμπασης, Θεόδωρος Ρετσίνας, Ιωσηφόγλου, Καρέλλας, Κυριάκος, Ανδριτσάκης, Επίσης μετοχές απόκτησαν δεκάδες κάτοικοι της ¶νδρου, καθώς και μέλη των πληρωμάτων των πλοίων του. Τον Μάιο του 1907 γίνεται στο Sunderland η καθέλκυση του πρώτου ελληνικού υπερωκεανίου, στο οποίο δόθηκε το όνομα «Μωραΐτης». Στις 12 Ιουνίου 1907 κατέπλευσε στην ¶νδρο όπου και νηολογήθηκε. Είχε 12.000 τόνους εκτόπισμα, δύο ατμομηχανές 5.200 ίππων, 1.450 θέσεις τρίτης κατηγορίας και 100 πρώτης, νοσοκομείο χωρισμένο σε τμήμα ανδρών και γυναικών καθώς και ένα απομονωμένο τμήμα για μεταδοτικά νοσήματα, φαρμακείο, λουτήρες, απολυμαντικό κλίβανο, ηλεκτρική μηχανή, ψυγείο, παγοποιητική μηχανή, φούρνους, σαλόνια, τραπεζαρίες, κλπ. Έπλεε με ταχύτητα 14 μιλίων την ώρα και μεγίστη 16 μίλια την ώρα και έφτανε στις ΗΠΑ από τον Πειραιά σε 14 ½ ημέρες.
Οι ναύλοι έπεσαν και τα σύννεφα της ανησυχίας σκέπασαν την ¶νδρο. Πολλοί ανταγωνιστές του τον είχαν βάλει στο στόχαστρο. Στο περιοδικό «Ναυτική Ελλάς» της εποχής καταγράφεται προβληματισμός για το πώς καταφέρνει ο Δ. Μωραίτης «να εγγυάται και να κάθε χρόνο κέρδος 15% επί του επενδεδυμένου κεφαλαίου μέσα σε αυτή την ναυτιλιακή κρίση». Ορισμένοι μάλιστα έγραψαν και είπα ότι ο εφοπλιστής «είχε προβεί σε λογιστικές αλχημείες, θυσιάζοντας και το επενδεδυμένο κεφάλαιο», προκειμένου να είναι συνεπής στις υποσχέσεις του προς τους μικρούς και μεγάλους επενδυτές. Το 1907 δημιούργησε την «Υπερωκεάνιο Ατμοπλοΐα» με στόχο την διακίνηση μεταναστών από την ανατολική Μεσόγειο στις ανατολικές ακτές της Αμερικής. Το πρώτο εξάμηνο η εταιρεία είχε κέρδη 322.234 δραχμές, τα οποία διανεμήθηκαν αμέσως στους μετόχους. Ο Δ. Μωραίτης, ενθουσιασμένος από την εξέλιξη αυτή, έδωσε το 1908 παραγγελία σε ναυπηγείο για την κατασκευή ενός μεγαλύτερου ατμόπλοιου. Ωστόσο, ένα ατυχές περιστατικό ήταν η αρχή των περιπετειών του Ανδριώτη εφοπλιστή. Τον Μάρτιο του ίδιου έτους το φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο του «Ελλάς» ναυάγησε στο ακρωτήριο Μαλέας. Οι εφημερίδες της εποχής αναφέρουν ευθέως ότι επρόκειτο «για δόλιο ναυάγιο». Η αμφισβήτηση του Δ. Μωραίτη εντάθηκε αμέσως μετά από αυτό το ναυτικό ατύχημα. Τον Αύγουστο του 1908, η Τράπεζα Αθηνών προσφεύγει στο Εφετείο Αθηνών και απαιτεί την πτώχευση της εταιρείας του. Το Εφετείο εξέδωσε τελικά απόφαση πτώχευσης. Ο καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης Β. Καρδάσης, τονίζει ότι «ένας άνθρωπος που είχε θητεύσει σε ένα δαιδαλώδη τρόπο οικονομικής διαχείρισης των επιχειρήσεών του, ήταν επόμενο να συντριβεί κάτω από τις συνθήκες της αρνητικής συγκυρίας. Παρά τα σκόρπια δημοσιεύματα που τον χαρακτήριζαν απατεώνα και τυχοδιώκτη, οι περισσότεροι -χωρίς να αρνούνται τις ευθύνες του στην απώλεια περιουσιών από τους μικρομετόχους- πίστευαν ότι ο Μωραΐτης ήταν κατά βάση θύμα των επιλογών του. Επίσης υπογραμμίζει ότι ο Δ. Μωραίτης «απευθυνόμενος στην κεφαλαιακή συνδρομή εκατοντάδων μικροκεφαλαιούχων, επιχείρησε ένα άνοιγμα στη διεθνή πρακτική και επέβαλε μια πρωτόγνωρη εμπειρία για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα» και καταλήγει υποστηρίζοντας ότι «η αποτυχία του εγχειρήματός του, που συνοδεύθηκε από την οικονομική καταστροφή πολλών μικροκαταθετών και την κατακραυγή της κοινής γνώμης και του Τύπου της εποχής, σχεδόν σηματοδότησε το τέλος του συστήματος της πολυσυμμετοχικής επιχείρησης στο χώρο της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας». Ο Δ. Μωραίτης μετά την απόφαση του Εφετείου κατέφυγε στο Λονδίνο, όπου πέθανε 1942, τυφλός και πάμπτωχος . Σε όλη τη διάρκεια της παραμονής του στην βρετανική πρωτεύουσα εργάστηκε και ασχολήθηκε με διάφορες εργασίες και με το βαμβακοεμπόριο, όπου και στον τομέα αυτό απέτυχε. Μέρος των εισοδημάτων του τα έστελνε στους οικονομικά ασθενέστερους πιστωτές του από το νησί του την ¶νδρο.
Ο *Θεοδόσιος Ζυγομαλάς* ( - 1916) ήταν γιος του Μικέ Ζυγομαλά. Οι ρίζες της οικογένειας του χάνονται στο Βυζάντιο, όμως γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε στη Χίο. Εφοπλιστής ο πατέρας, οι θείοι και τα αδέλφια. Ο Χιώτης εφοπλιστής είχε τραγικό τέλος. Τον δολοφόνησε ένας πλοίαρχος από το Βροντάδο, ονόματι Ν. Μπρίλης, ο οποίος πλοιάρχευε στα πλοία του Θ. Ζυγομαλά, επειδή αρνήθηκε το 1916 να του εξαργυρώσει τις μετοχές που του είχε δώσει τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, σε αντάλλαγμα της εργασίας που είχε σε πλοία της εταιρείας. Η εταιρεία χρεωκόπησε και τα περιουσία του βγήκε στο σφυρί. Μάλιστα, το αρχοντικό του, που κτίστηκε το 1888, με επιρροές και τάσεις από την Ευρώπη παρά το γεγονός ότι την εποχή εκείνη το νησί ήταν υπό τουρκικό ζυγό, το αγόρασε το 1916 ο Μιχάλης Λιβανός. Το 1947 ο Γιώργος Λιβανός το έδωσε προίκα στην Ευγενία Λιβανού και πέρασε στην οικογένεια Παπαστράτου για να καταλήξει το 2006 στον εφοπλιστή Παναγιώτη Τσάκο. Ο Θ. Ζυγομαλάς είχε την έμπνευση να εκδώσει και αυτός μετοχές σε συγγενείς, φίλους και στους ναυτικούς του. Όμως και αυτό το εγχείρημα δεν είχε θετική κατάληξη. Η πτώση της ναυλαγοράς και η απομείωση της αξίας των πλοίων τον οδήγησε στην πτώχευση και στο να βρει τραγικό θάνατο, οκτώ χρόνια μετά την χρεωκοπία του Δ. Μωραίτη.
Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε ένα άλλο περιστατικό: 20 χρόνια μετά την δολοφονία του Θ. Ζυγομαλά, είχαμε στον Πειραιά, άλλη μία δολοφονία εφοπλιστή από άλλον εφοπλιστή. Θύμα του ανταγωνισμού ήταν ο εφοπλιστής *Λεόντιος Τεργιάζος* και δολοφόνος ο επίσης εφοπλιστής Σπύρος Τυπάλδος. Ο Λ. Τεργιάζος ήταν πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών Επιβατηγών Πλοίων από τις 11 Δεκεμβρίου 1935 και συμμετείχε ως μέλος στο διοικητικό της συμβούλιο από τον Δεκέμβριο του 1930. Ο Κεφαλλονίτης εφοπλιστής φυλακίσθηκε, αλλά με τον ερχομό των Γερμανών κατακτητών το 1941 αποφυλακίσθηκε. Οι οικονομικές διαφορές ήταν και σε αυτή την περίπτωση η αιτία της δολοφονίας. Βέβαια, η μοίρα επιφύλαξε τραγικό τέλος στους αδελφούς Τυπάλδου.
Ο *Παντελής Σφηνιάς*, ( 1936 - 2000) ήταν αυτοδημιούργητος, αφού ξεκίνησε από το Ρέθυμνο ως απλός υπάλληλος ναυτικού πρακτορείου. Πολλοί τον θυμούνται στα πρώτα του χρόνια στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου να σπρώχνει βαρέλια στους ντόκους του λιμανιού, προκειμένου να μην χάσει την φορτωτική. Η γνωριμία του με τον εφοπλιστή Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη ήταν καθοριστική για τον ερχομό του στον Πειραιά. Ο ίδιος ο εφοπλιστής τον επέλεξε ως υπεύθυνο του ναυτικού πρακτορείου του στον Πειραιά. Εργάσθηκε κοντά του με αυταπάρνηση. Εργασιομανής, όπως ήταν κέρδισε την εμπιστοσύνη του και σε μικρό διάστημα, σε ηλικία 28 ετών, ανέλαβε τη διεύθυνση και το σχεδιασμό των πλοίων του στόλου του Ευθυμιάδη. Ήθελε να πετύχει και πέτυχε . Η συνεχής δουλειά και η γνώση του για το αντικείμενο τον έφερε ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους που διέθεταν άποψη, θάρρος, θράσος, τόλμη, διορατικότητα και πείσμα. Αυτό το πείσμα ίσως τον κράτησε όρθιο και στο Ρέθυμνο και στον Πειραιά. Έζησε από κοντά την χρεωκοπία του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, μετά το ατύχημα του επιβατηγού πλοίου «Ελεάνα». Όπως έζησε και παρακολούθησε από κοντά τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του και για τον οποίο έλεγε συχνά: «ποιος μπορεί να φανταστεί ότι ο Ευθυμιάδης δεν έχει λεφτά για να ζήσει». Ποτέ δεν ξέχασε την ευεργέτη του.
Το 1972 πρωτοστάτησε στη δημιουργία των Μινωϊκών Γραμμών. Στις 25 Μαΐου ιδρύθηκε η εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης με κεφάλαιο 40 εκ. δρχ. Τη χρονιά αυτή νυμφεύεται την Ελένη Ακράτου με την οποία απέκτησε δύο παιδιά τον Νικόλα και τον Μηνά. Ο Νικόλας, σπούδασε οικονομικά στο Λονδίνο και ο Μηνάς, εξειδικεύθηκε στη διαχείριση ξενοδοχείων. Τα δύο παιδιά του εργάζονταν στην MFD και ήταν στο κτίριο την ώρα που έπεσε από το μπαλκόνι στο δρόμο. Είχε προηγηθεί η ίδρυση της ΑΝΕΚ στα Χανιά. Ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς ήταν ο άνθρωπος που συνέβαλε αποφασιστικά στην ίδρυση και ανάπτυξης της Κρητικής πολυμετοχικής εταιρείας «Μινωϊκές Γραμμές». Το 1978 εισηγήθηκε τη δρομολόγηση πλοίων στην Αδριατική. Το 1981, δρομολογήθηκε το πρώτο πλοίο. Το «Ελ Γκρέκο» αρχίζει τα ταξίδια του από την Πάτρα στην Αγκώνα. Στη γραμμή είχαν τότε πλοία ο Καραγεώργης, ο Πολέμης, ο Γιαννουλάτος. Την απόφαση για την δρομολόγηση πλοίων στην Αδριατική, την αντιμετώπισαν με μεγάλη δυσπιστία οι συγκεκριμένοι εφοπλιστές. Μάλιστα σε σύσκεψη που έγινε τότε στο γραφείο του τότε υπουργού Ιωάννη Φικιώρη, κάποιοι ζήτησαν να «μην αφήσει να μπει ο σοσιαλισμός στη ναυτιλία». « Σοσιαλισμό» εννοούσαν εκείνη την εποχή τις εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης. Ήταν κάτι καινούργιο οι πολυμετοχικές εταιρείες, που τρόμαζε τους εφοπλιστές. Το 1987 αναπτύσσει το δίκτυο πωλήσεων στην Ευρώπη και εισηγείται στις Μινωϊκές Γραμμές τη δρομολόγηση και δεύτερου πλοίου στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας. Έτσι δρομολογείται το «Φαίδρα». Ο Π. Σφηνιάς συνεχώς ανοίγει νέους δρόμους στη γραμμή της Αδριατικής. Η κίνηση πολλαπλασιάζεται και οι Μινωϊκές Γραμμές δρομολογούν το 1988 και τρίτο πλοίο, «Κίνγκ Μίνως» στη γραμμή Πάτρα – Αγκώνα. Τότε πρωτοστάτησε στην δημιουργία της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Διεθνών Γραμμών της οποίας υπήρξε και πρόεδρος. Ο Π. Σφηνιάς, τότε, είχε ευρύτατες επιχειρηματικές ευθύνες σε μια σειρά Ανωνύμων Εταιρειών, που το έργο τους ήταν οι μεταφορές, οδικές και θαλάσσιες, καθώς και επίσης πρακτόρευση πλοίων σε διάφορα λιμάνια της χώρας, αλλά και του εξωτερικού. Το 1990 συλλαμβάνει την ιδέα να συνδέσει τον Ιταλία, Ελλάδα και Τουρκία. Ξεκινάει το δρομολόγιο Αγκώνα – Πειραιάς – Σμύρνη με το πλοίο «Αριάδνη». Το 1991 δρομολογεί στην Αδριατική το πλοίο «Δαίδαλος». Το 1992 καθιερώνει με το πλοίο «Ερωτόκριτος» το πρόγραμμα Camping on board, ένα πρωτοποριακό πρόγραμμα που προσέλκυσε νέους τουρίστες για την Ελλάδα. Το 1993, αντιλαμβάνεται την ανάγκη ναυπήγησης νέων πλοίων και προτείνει στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο των Μινωϊκών Γραμμών τη ναυπήγηση σε ναυπηγείο της Νορβηγίας το σύγχρονο επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Αρετούσα». Το πλοίο καταφθάνει στην Ελλάδα το 1995 και μειώνει την απόσταση από την Πάτρα στην Αγκώνα σε 22 ώρες! Από το 1995 άρχισε να προετοιμάζει το έδαφος για την εισαγωγή των Μινωϊκών Γραμμών στο Χρηματιστήριο. Παράλληλα σχεδίασε τον εμπλουτισμό του στόλου της εταιρείας με νεότευκτα σύγχρονα επιβατηγά οχηματαγωγά πλοία. Τον Ιούλιο του 1997, σε μία από τις συχνές συνομιλίες μας, τον πληροφόρησα ότι ο πρόεδρος της ΔΑΝΕ Επ. Σολούνιας συζητούσε να αγοράσει το ταχύπλοο καταμαράν « Κάπτεν Τζώρτζ» που εκτελούσε δρομολόγια από την Ηγουμενίτσα στο Μπρίντιζι. Έδρασε αστραπιαία και πήρε μέσα από τα χέρια του Νώντα Σολούνια το ταχύπλοο πλοίο του Γ. Βαρσαμή και ίδρυσε , σε συνεργασία με τις Μινωϊκές Γραμμές, την εταιρεία Minoan Lines Highspeed Ferries. Στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο συμμετείχαν και οι Γιάννης Ισ. Λεφάκης και άλλοι συνεργάτες και φίλοι του. Τον Μάιο του 1998 οι Μινωϊκές Γραμμές μπήκαν πανηγυρικά στη «Σοφοκλέους». Η επικοινωνιακή πολιτική του Π. Σφηνιά ήταν τόσο επιτυχής, που μεγάλα ονόματα της ναυτιλίας έσπευσαν να επενδύσουν σε μετοχές της εταιρείας.
Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1998 η Citibank έκανε διερευνητικές επαφές με εφοπλιστές για την πώληση της εταιρείας Ceres Hydrofoils του Πήτερ Γ. Λιβανού. Επικρατέστερος, τότε αγοραστής, ήταν ο Περικλής Παναγόπουλος. Δημοσίευσα ένα Σάββατο στον «Επενδυτή» τη σχετική είδηση. Το ίδιο βράδυ βρήκα στο κινητό μου ένα μήνυμα που έλεγε: «ρε μπόι, η είδηση είναι αληθινή ή είναι σπέκουλα». Το πρωί της επόμενης ημέρας τον πήρα στο τηλέφωνο και του εξήγησα ποιος υπάλληλος της Citibank χειριζόταν το θέμα. Την Δευτέρα η εταιρεία Ceres με ανακοίνωσή της διέψευσε ότι πουλάει τα σκάφη της. Όμως, ο Π. Σφηνιάς μια ταχύτατη κίνηση, επισκέφθηκε την Τράπεζα και εξασφάλισε την αγορά της εταιρείας Ceres, που διέθετε ένα «Καταμαράν», 3 «Mega Dolphins και 30 υδροπτέρυγα, τα οποία εκτελούσαν δρομολόγια στις Σποράδες και στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Στις 4 Δεκεμβρίου, στο ξενοδοχείο «Μεγάλη Βρετανία» ο πρόεδρος των «Μινωικών», Κώστας Κληρονόμος, ο Γ. Π. Λιβανός, ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς, ανακοίνωσαν συμφωνία με τον Π. Λιβανό σύμφωνα με την οποία αποκτούν το 70% των μετοχών της εταιρείας του, ενώ ο ίδιος ο Π. Γ. Λιβανός διατήρησε το 30%. Η εταιρεία θα είχε τα γράμματα CM και ως εμπορική ονομασία τo όνομα Minoan Flying Dolphins με κεφάλαια πάνω από 100.000.000 δολάρια. Λίγο αργότερα ο Πήτερ Γ. Λιβανός πώλησε τον ποσοστό του στην εταιρεία στον επιχειρηματία Φίλιππο Βρυώνη.
Το καλοκαίρι του 1999 αγοράζει και το σπίτι στον Τούρλο της Μυκόνου. Ένα σπίτι περίπου 150 τ.μ., με πισίνα και με γήπεδο τένις. Η κοινωνική καταξίωση του Π. Σφηνιά είχε ολοκληρωθεί. Πολιτικοί, εφοπλιστές, επιχειρηματίες, εκδότες αποτελούσαν πλέον μόνιμοι συνομιλητές του και συνδαιτυμόνες του. Ο Π. Σφηνιάς είχε και ένα σπίτι στα Λεγρενά. Από την βεράντα του πλοίου του έβλεπε τα πλοία να διασχίζουν τον Σαρωνικό. Ο Π. Σφηνιάς είχε βαθιά γνώση των προβλημάτων του ακτοπλοϊκού πλοίου. Ως πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας χειρίστηκε σχεδόν όλα τα ζητήματα που είχαν σχέση με τις άδειες σκοπιμότητας, με τα λιμάνια, την εκμετάλλευση του πλοίου, τις ασφάλειες, τα χρέη των εταιρειών με τις Τράπεζες. Εκτός, από πρόεδρος της ΕΕΑ, συμμετείχε στη Γνωμοδοτική Επιτροπή Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών ( ΓΕΑΣ) και ήταν μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος. Μέσα από συζητήσεις και ανταλλαγές απόψεων που είχε με συνεργάτες του ωρίμασε μέσα η σκέψη ότι η MFD θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια πολυμετοχική ναυτιλιακή ακτοπλοϊκή δύναμη, στην οποία θα συμμετείχαν οι περισσότεροι ακτοπλόοι εφοπλιστές, οι ναυτικοί των πλοίων, οι υπάλληλοι των γραφείων, καθώς επίσης και πολλοί εφοπλιστές της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, με τους οποίους διατηρούσε άριστες σχέσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια. Η ιδέα, ήταν απλή: Η MFD θα συγκέντρωνε σχεδόν όλα τα πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας – πλην από τα πλοία της Strintzis Lines, που τα έχει πάρει ο Π. Παναγόπουλος και της ΑΝΕΚ – και θα κάλυπτε όλο το ακτοπλοϊκό δίκτυο. Υπολόγιζε ότι μέσα από ένα πρόγραμμα ανανέωσης του στόλου της εταιρείας με ταχύπλοα και συμβατικά, μέσα σε δύο – τέσσερα χρόνια η εταιρεία να εξελισσόταν σε μια ευρωπαϊκή δύναμη και θα απέτρεπε τις ξένες εταιρείες να μπουν στο Αιγαίο. Το όραμά του ήταν να δημιουργηθεί μια μεγάλη ελληνική εταιρεία, που να διαθέτει καινούργια, ταχύπλοα πλοία, που να φέρουν στα ιστία τους την ελληνική σημαία και να απασχολούν ελληνικά πληρώματα. Οι σκέψεις του αυτές βρήκαν ένθερμους οπαδούς, ακόμα και μέσα στην κυβέρνηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Οι Τραπεζίτες ενθουσιάστηκαν, γιατί μόνο με αυτόν τον τρόπο, θα εξυγίαναν το χαρτοφυλάκιο τους και θα ρύθμιζαν τις εκκρεμότητες με τους ακτοπλόους εφοπλιστές και επιπλέον θα εισέπρατταν και μετρητά. Η πρώτη αύξηση του κεφαλαίου της MFD έγινε με 1.000 δραχμές τη μετοχή. Η δεύτερη με 3.000 δραχμές τη μετοχή. Συγκεντρώθηκαν συνολικά 127 δισ. δρχ., από τα οποία τα 70 δισ. δρχ. κατατέθηκαν τον λογαριασμό της εταιρείας. Οι εφοπλιστές πείσθηκαν να δώσουν τα πλοία τους στην MFD, αφού έπαιρναν «ζεστό χρήμα», έδιωχναν από πάνω τα χρέη που είχαν στις Τράπεζες, στο ΝΑΤ και στους διάφορους πιστωτές τους, εξασφάλιζαν μεγάλο αριθμό μετοχών της νέας εταιρείας. Οι εφοπλιστές έδιναν τα πλοία στην εταιρεία και ο Π. Σφηνιάς δεσμευόταν με ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό ότι η MFD θα έμπαινε σύντομα στο Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών και τους εγγυόταν τις μετοχές της εταιρείας που έπαιρναν σε αντάλλαγμα με το ποσό των 3.000 δραχμών τη μία. Η συμφωνία ανέφερε ότι οι μετοχές της MFD θα εισάγονταν στο Χρηματιστήριο με την τιμή των 3.000 δρχ. Σε περίπτωση που η τιμή εισαγωγής θα ήταν μικρότερη από τις 3.000 δρχ. η εταιρεία θα τους κατέβαλλε την διαφορά.
Στις 14 Νοεμβρίου 1999 ο Σφηνιάς παντρεύεται την Γιούλη Κλωνιζάκη. Ο γάμος έγινε σε ένα εκκλησάκι στη Ρώμη με κουμπάρους τον Δημήτρη Κοντομηνά και τον Κώστα Καίσαρη.
Οι Μινωϊκές Γραμμές εισέφεραν το πλοίο «Αριάδνη». Έτσι δημιούργησε την Minoan Flying Highspeed, στην οποία συμμετείχαν οι Μινωϊκές Γραμμές, ο ίδιος Γιάννης Λεφάκης και άλλοι φίλοι του και συνεργάτες.
Η Minoan Flying Dolphins στις 13 Οκτωβρίου 2000 είχε μετοχικό κεφάλαιο 77.615.000.000 δρχ. και τα ίδια κεφάλαιά της στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 1999 ήταν 167.981.509.000 δρχ., οι δε πωλήσεις της από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1999 ως και τις 31 Δεκεμβρίου του ιδίου έτους έφθαναν στα 8.684.105.000 δραχμές. Το μετοχικό κεφάλαιο ήταν διαιρεμένο σε 77.615.000 μετοχές ονομαστικής αξίας 1.000 δρχ. η καθεμία, ενώ πριν από την αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου που έγινε τον Δεκέμβριο του 1999 το μετοχικό κεφάλαιο ανήρχετο σε μόλις 27,69 δισ. δρχ.
Την ίδια περίοδο και σύμφωνα με τον ισολογισμό της 31ης Δεκεμβρίου 1999 επί των παγίων στοιχείων της υπήρχαν ναυτικές υποθήκες 125.500.000 δολαρίων καθώς και υποθήκες 260.000.000 εκατ. δρχ. για ασφάλεια δανείων. Την ίδια χρονική περίοδο η εταιρεία είχε ανεξόφλητα ποσά 260.000.000 δρχ., 37.031.250 δολαρίων και 7.915.075,80 ευρώ. Με βάση το μετοχολόγιο της εταιρείας του Ιουλίου 2000, ο μεγαλύτερος μέτοχος στη Minoan Flying Dolphins ήταν οι Μινωικές Γραμμές οι οποίες είχαν το 31,59% του συνόλου των μετοχών. Ο δεύτερος σημαντικότερος μέτοχος της MFD ήταν η εταιρεία Ursus Media Development που ανήκε στον όμιλο επιχειρήσεων του Φίλιππου Βρυώνη, η οποία κατείχε το 11,3% του συνόλου των μετοχών της. Μεταξύ των βασικών μετόχων της υπήρχαν οκτώ συνολικά εταιρείες του ομίλου της Interamerican του Δ. Κοντομηνά,. Ο Π. Σφηνιάς κατείχε το 2,61% του συνόλου των μετοχών και ταυτόχρονα εκπροσωπούσε και τις μετοχές άλλων νομικών προσώπων. Ο Σ. Κόκκαλης κατείχε 200.000 μετοχές, ενώ η Θρύλος ΑΕ είχε 300.000 μετοχές. Ο Π. Λασκαρίδης διέθετε μέσω της εταιρείας του Grand Metropolitan 991.000 μετοχές. Επίσης μετοχές είχαν οι Γ. Ι. Βαρδινογιάννης 50.000 μετοχές, ο Γιώργος Β. Βαρδινογιάννης άλλες 50.000 μετοχές. Περίπου 105.000 μετοχές είχε ο Μ. Σάλλας του ομίλου της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς και περίπου 500.000 μετοχές διέθετε η Τράπεζα Μακεδονίας - Θράκης. Σημαντική συμμετοχή είχε και ο Δ. Ιωάννου, ενώ 149.000 μετοχές είχε και κοσμηματοπώλης Κ. Καίσαρης.
Στις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000 ο Γιώργος Γούτος πουλάει τα πλοία του, μεταξύ αυτών και 2 νεότευκτα, ενώ δύο μήνες αργότερα ο Π. Σφηνιάς αγοράζει και τα 5 πλοία του Κώστα Αγαπητού και δύο του Γιάννη Λεφάκη, που είναι δρομολογημένα στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Μετά πώλησαν τα πλοία τους οι εφοπλιστές, Δημήτρης και Νίκος Νομικός, Μηνάς Σταθάκης, Γιώργος Βεντούρης, Κώστας Μουλόπουλος, Αντώνης Αγαπητός και κάποιοι μικρότεροι εφοπλιστές που είχαν τα φέρι του Αργοσαρωνικού, όπως ο Πάρις Τσάγκαρης, Μιχάλης Μαλτέζος, οι αδελφές Γαβριήλ κ.α.. Τελευταίος που πώλησε το 46% της εταιρείας του G. A. Ferries, ήταν ο εφοπλιστής Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος, που διέθετε 6 πλοία. Ο καπετάν Μάκης Αγούδημος πήρε 17 δις δρχ.
Tο 2000 η εταιρεία πραγματοποιεί γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων της, οι οποίοι αποφασίζουν αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου κατά 12, 5 δισ. με σκοπό τη ναυπήγηση 5 νέων πλοίων τύπου καταμαράν. Όλα τα κεφάλαια, σύμφωνα με τον τότε αντιπρόεδρο της εταιρείας Παντελή Σφηνιά, προέρχονταν από ίδια κεφάλαια και από δανειοδοτήσεις τραπεζών. Τον Ιούλιο του 2000 καταπλέουν και δρομολογούνται στο Αιγαίο τέσσερα νεότευκτα ταχύπλοα πλοία, ενώ το μετοχικό κεφάλαιο της MFD, στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2000, ανερχόταν σε 77, 6 δισ. δρχ. και τα ίδια κεφάλαια έφταναν στα 168 δισ. Η εταιρεία είχε βάλει πλώρη για το Χρηματιστήριο Αξιών Αθηνών.
¶λλαι όμως αι βουλαί των ανθρώπων και άλλαι οι βουλαί του Κυρίου. Στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000, το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο της εταιρείας «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» έπεσε πάνω στις βραχονησίδες Πόρτες, έξω από την Πάρο και βυθίστηκε μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τραγικό. Πνίγηκαν 80 επιβαίνοντες και μέλη του πληρώματος.
Το ναυτικό ατύχημα ήταν καταλύτης στα όνειρα και στα οράματα του Π. Σφηνιά και όλων των μικρών και μεγάλων επενδυτών. Οι μεγαλοεπενδυτές απαίτησαν τα χρήματα τους. Οι μικροεπενδυτές, που σε μεγάλο βαθμό ήταν ναυτικοί και υπάλληλοι της εταιρείας, έβαζαν πρώτη προτεραιότητα την διατήρηση της εργασίας τους και όχι τις υπεραποδόσεις των μετοχών τους. Όμως, το κλίμα που διαμορφώθηκε από τα Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης ήταν εχθρικό σε βάρος του. Τα πρωτοσέλιδα με τίτλους όπως « Σφηνιάς – Φονιάς», τον έκανε να πάρει την μεγάλη απόφαση. Στις 65 ημέρες που ακολούθησαν του ναυαγίου έζησε ένα εφιάλτη. Μου έλεγε: «Που είναι όλοι αυτοί οι φίλοι μου που έπιναν και έτρωγαν σπίτι μου;» και προσέθετε με νόημα: «Δεν θα καθίσω στο σκαμνί». Το έλεγε και το εννοούσε. Ήταν εξοργισμένος με την προτροπή φίλου του τότε υπουργού της κυβέρνησης, που του είπε: «πήγαινε 20 μέρες φυλακή για να εκτονωθεί η κοινωνική πίεση και μετά θα βγεις». Ήταν όμως απογοητευμένος και από ορισμένους συνεργάτες του στην εταιρεία. Συνέχεια τους καλούσε στο γραφείο του και τους έλεγε: «Ρε, πέστε μου την αλήθεια, βάλατε τόσο χάλυβα στο πλοίο, όσο πληρώσαμε;». Η αμφιβολίες του τον έτρωγαν. Δεν μπορούσε να πιστέψει ότι η εταιρεία που δημιούργησε προκάλεσε το θάνατο 80 ανθρώπων. Ο Π. Σφηνιάς ήταν λεβέντης. Κρητικός με τα όλα του. Αψύς. Σκληρός. Επίμονος. Υπομονετικός. Παρορμητικός. Δουλευταράς. Γλεντζές. Ερωτιάρης. Φιλόδοξος. Καλός πατέρας. Φιλεύσπλαχνος. Ευαίσθητος. Είχε, εν ολίγοις, όλα τα στοιχεία, για αυτό που λέμε ¶νθρωπος. Δεν συγχωρούσε όμως την αγνωμοσύνη. Την οποία είδε στα πρόσωπα στενών συνεργατών του και φίλων του μετά το ναυάγιο.
Μετά από 65 ημέρες μετά το ναυάγιο του «Εξπρές Σαμίνα», που βυθίσθηκε στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2000 και πνίγηκαν 80 άνθρωποι, αυτοκτόνησε. Την Τετάρτη 29 Νοεμβρίου του 2000, στις 10.50 π.μ. έπεσε από τον 6ο όροφο του κτιρίου του «Μεγάρου Καραγιώργη» όπου στεγαζόταν η εταιρεία MFD στο οδόστρωμα της Ακτής Κονδύλη, αφού χτύπησε πάνω σε ένα καπό ενός Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητο. Την είδηση την έμαθα από τον αδελφό μου Γιώργο Αθανασίου, α΄ μηχανικό σε Flying Dolphin της εταιρείας, ο οποίος με πήρε τηλέφωνο και είπε: «έπεσε ο Σφηνιάς, αυτοκτόνησε». Η απάντηση μου ήταν άμεση: «άφησε τις μαλακίες, , ποιος στο είπε;». Βρισκόμουν στο ισόγειο γραφείο της G. A. Ferries και συνομιλούσα με τον μακαρίτη Γιώργο Καμπαγιάννη – ο οποίος αυτοκτόνησε και αυτός μετά από λίγα χρόνια μέσα στην κρεβατοκάμαρα του σπιτιού του - ο οποίος μόλις άκουσε τι έλεγα, από το τηλέφωνό του πήρε κάποιον στην MFD και το επιβεβαίωσε. Αμέσως μετά ειδοποίησε τον καπετάν Μάκη Αγούδημο, ο οποίος ήταν στο γραφείο του. Ο καπετάν Μάκης, ζήτησε από τον οδηγό του να ετοιμάσει το αυτοκίνητό του και μου είπε να πάμε μαζί μέχρι τα γραφεία της MFD. Όμως δεν τον περίμενα. Βγήκα στο δρόμο και άρχισα να τρέχω. Σταμάτησα ένα ταξί και σε λίγα λεπτά βρισκόμουν στο σημείο που έπεσε ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς. Κοίτονταν στο οδόστρωμα με ανοικτά πόδια και χέρι, ενώ ο εγκέφαλος του – ένα ασπροκόκκινο υγρό – ήταν διασκορπισμένος σε ακτίνα ενός μέτρου από το ακίνητο σώμα του. Οι υπάλληλοι των γραφείων, οι ναυτικοί από τα πλοία, οι διερχόμενοι συγκεντρώθηκαν γύρω από τη σορό του. Όλοι ήταν συγκινημένοι, δακρυσμένοι, απορημένοι και εξοργισμένοι. Όλοι αναρωτιούνταν τι είχε γίνει; Τον έριξαν; Τι είχε γίνει; Κανείς δεν μπορούσε να πιστέψει ότι έπεσε μόνος του. Ο Π. Σφηνιάς κηδεύθηκε την Παρασκευή 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2000. Όλο το λιμάνι
Στον απόηχο της τραγικής είδησης, πολλοί επενδυτές έσπευσαν να ρευστοποιήσουν τις μετοχές της ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας Μινωϊκές Γραμμές. Η μετοχή έπεσε αμέσως στο -11% την αξία της. Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς αποφάσισε την προσωρινή αναστολή διαπραγμάτευσης των μετοχών της εταιρείας Μινωικές Γραμμές από τις 29 Νοεμβρίου 2000 μέχρι τη συνεδρίαση της Παρασκευής, 1η Δεκεμβρίου 2000. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ανεστάλη η διαπραγμάτευση μετοχών εταιρείας κατά τη διάρκεια συνεδρίασης του ΧΑΑ. Ο 
Ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς υπήρξε ένας από τους πιο φωτισμένους ανθρώπους της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας και οραματιστής στο χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας. Διατέλεσε πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας, σε μια περίοδο που τα μέλη της διέθεταν πάνω από 100 πλοία. Τη πρώτη φορά εξελέγη με οριακή πλειοψηφία στην Ένωση, με αντίπαλο τον Βασίλη Αγαπητό, αλλά την δεύτερη φορά, επανεξελέγη παμψηφεί. Η πλήρης αποδοχή του στους ναυτιλιακούς κύκλους της ακτοπλοΐας ήταν επιβράβευση του έργου του που παρουσίασε μαζί με τους συνεργάτες του, αναμορφώνοντας κατά μεγάλο μέρος το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της ακτοπλοΐας και προσαρμόζοντας το στους κανόνες της ελεύθερης αγοράς. Συμμετείχε κατά 50% στο νεότευκτο πολυτελές ξενοδοχειακό συγκρότημα «Πόρτο Ρέθυμνο» στο Ρέθυμνο της Κρήτης. Το άλλο μισό το είχαν τα αδέλφια Νίκος και Τάκης Δασκαλαντωνάκης. Ήταν μέλος του Κρητικού «λόμπι» που κατά πολλούς στο τέλος του εικοστού αιώνα ήταν πανίσχυρο.
Ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς είχε πολλά κοινά στοιχεία με τον Δ. Μωραίτη και με τον Θ. Ζυγομαλά. Συνέλαβαν σε διαφορετικό χρόνο και τόπο το ίδιο όραμα: να δημιουργήσουν μια πολυμετοχική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία που θα γίνονταν ηγέτιδα ναυτιλιακή δύναμη. Μάζεψαν χρήματα, προκειμένου να αγοράσουν πλοία και εγγυήθηκαν ουσιαστικά τα κέρδη. Όμως, τα όνειρα των τριών προδόθηκαν από αστάθμητους και εξωγενείς παράγοντες. Είχαν και οι τρείς ναυτικά ατυχήματα. Είχαν όμως και μια μεγάλη διαφορά. Οι δύο πρώτοι, ο Δ. Μωραίτης και ο Θ. Ζυγομαλάς, πτώχευσαν, ενώ ο τρίτος Π. Σφηνιάς, παρά τη βύθιση του «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» και την αυτοκτονία του, άφησε πίσω του μια υγιή ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία, που σήμερα διαθέτει ακόμα τα περισσότερα πλοία, τα πιο σύγχρονα και αποτελεί την «πολύφερνη νύφη της ακτοπλοΐας». Τον διαδέχθηκαν πολλοί στο τιμόνι της MFD. Μάλιστα άλλαξαν και ονόματα της εταιρείας. Απo Μinoan Flying Dolphin, την μετονόμασαν Hellas Flying Dolphin και αργότερα Hellenic Seaways. Όμως, η εταιρεία μένει σε πείσμα όλων των εχθρών του, και αποτελεί ακόμα ελπίδα για την διατήρηση της ελληνικότητας της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
Σαν επίλογο για τον Π. Σφηνιά, θα αναφέρω την μαντινάδα που είπε ο γιος του Μηνάς την ημέρα της κηδείας, που αποτυπώνει πλήρως την πορεία του και το τραγικό του τέλος: « Δεν ήτανε η θάλασσα, που σ’είδε και φοβήθηκε. Δεν ήταν το ψηλό βουνό, που σ’ είδε κ’ υποκλήθηκε. Ήτανε όλοι αυτοί, ου είχες στη σκιά σου. Κι αυτοί που ονειρεύονταν να σφίξουν τη θηλιά σου»…



πηγη: http://www.mediashipping.gr/?q=node/2048

----------


## Apostolos

Ρε παιδιά μας δουλεύουνε για ακόμα μία φορα...

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11110

----------


## ikonio

> Ρε παιδιά μας δουλεύουνε για ακόμα μία φορα...
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11110


Γνωστά παραμυθάκια ανάξια σχολιασμού.Πάντως αν ψάχνουν να μου πουν να τους στείλω διπλωματούχους- ξέμπαρκους.

----------


## Michael

> Ρε παιδιά μας δουλεύουνε για ακόμα μία φορα...
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11110


To μόνο "παρήγορο" είναι αυτό που για πρωτη φορά άρχισαν να συνειδητοποιούν στην τελευταια παράγραφο. Αργήσαν μερικές δεκαετίες, αλλά αρχίσαν να το αντιλαμβάνωνται. Όταν το καταλάβουν στην ολότητα του-διότι ακόμα εν μέρει και στρεβλά το αντιλαμβάνωνται- τότε θα είναι λίγο καλύτερα για όλους. Αν υπάρχουμε  βέβαια ακόμη όλοι....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν πειράζει κάλλιο αργά παρα ποτέ... Καλά ξυπνητούρια λοιπόν...

----------


## jimgrek

Αγαπητοί Συνάδελφοι, 
Είμαι τακτικός αναγνώστης του Blog σας και εκτιμώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι φίλοι την προσπάθεια που γίνεται εδώ για την ενημέρωση στα θέματα που απασχολούν τον Έλληνα ναυτικό και όχι μόνο.
Ως συνέχεια του σκοπού αυτού, από την πλευρά μας, στο πανεπιστήμιο του Plymouth (UK) διεξάγοντας μία έρευνα σχετικά με τις αιτίες της μείωσης των Ελλήνων ναυτικών
στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία, εξετάζοντας παράλληλα την Ελληνική πολιτική για το θέμα αυτό, ελπίζουμε στο τέλος ότι ανακαλύπτοντας τις αιτίες του φαινομένου θα συμβάλλουμε έστω ελάχιστα στην επίλυση του, προάγοντας στην συνέχεια το θέμα για περαιτέρω ακόμα μελέτη.
Για το σκοπό αυτό, θα θέλαμε να παρακαλέσουμε τους συναδέλφους να επισκεφτούν το ακόλουθο link ούτως ώστε όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει στην ανάδειξη του προβλήματος, να συμπληρώσει ανώνυμα το ερωτηματολόγιο. 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Greek_manpower_shortage
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
-- 
D. Grekos
jimgrek@gmail.com
P.S. Στην διάθεση σας για όποια διευκρίνηση.

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όλους όσους έχουν σχέση με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα να συμπληρώσουν το ερωτηματολόγιο, το οποίο είναι απλό, μικρό και εύκολα κατανοητό. Αξίζει τον κόπο να συμμετέχουμε σ αυτή την έρευνα.

----------


## leodint63

> Αγαπητοί Συνάδελφοι, 
> Είμαι τακτικός αναγνώστης του Blog σας και εκτιμώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι φίλοι την προσπάθεια που γίνεται εδώ για την ενημέρωση στα θέματα που απασχολούν τον Έλληνα ναυτικό και όχι μόνο.
> Ως συνέχεια του σκοπού αυτού, από την πλευρά μας, στο πανεπιστήμιο του Plymouth (UK) διεξάγοντας μία έρευνα σχετικά με τις αιτίες της έλλειψης των Ελλήνων ναυτικών
> στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία, εξετάζοντας παράλληλα την Ελληνική πολιτική για το θέμα αυτό, ελπίζουμε στο τέλος ότι ανακαλύπτοντας τις αιτίες του φαινομένου θα συμβάλλουμε έστω ελάχιστα στην επίλυση του, προάγοντας στην συνέχεια το θέμα για περαιτέρω ακόμα μελέτη.
> Για το σκοπό αυτό, θα θέλαμε να παρακαλέσουμε τους συναδέλφους να επισκεφτούν το ακόλουθο link ούτως ώστε όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει στην ανάδειξη του προβλήματος, να συμπληρώσει ανώνυμα το ερωτηματολόγιο. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Greek_manpower_shortage
> ...


 



Αξιότιμε Κύριε

Επιτρέψτε μου σας παρακαλώ να καταθέσω μία ένσταση .
Δεν θα έπρεπε να μας δώσετε κάποιο link του προαναφερθέντος πανεπιστημίου το οποίο και να πιστοποιεί ότι η έρευνα του site : surveymonkey τελεί υπό την αιγίδα των οικείων πρυτανικών αρχών ?

Επίσης γιατί θεωρείτε ως δεδομένο την έλλειψη Ελλήνων ναυτικών όταν στο παρόν forum του οποίου είσαστε τακτικός αναγνώστης αναφέρονται πλείστες όσες περιπτώσεις νέων οι οποίοι έχουν βρει κλειστές τις πόρτες των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών? Ακόμα χειρότερο το ότι χρειάζεται μέσον για να εργασθεί κάποιος? Πιο τραγικό και κοινωνικά άδικο οι περιπτώσεις νέων οι οποίοι λόγω του ότι δεν βρήκαν εταιρεία προς εργασία ,έχουν εγκαταλείψει το επάγγελμα.

Έχετε άραγε κάποια ένδειξη ότι στο γραφείο ευρέσεως ναυτικής εργασίας δεν υπάρχουν προσφερόμενοι προς εργασία?

----------


## condor

υπάρχει γραφείο ευρέσεως ναυτικής εργασίας??????

----------


## leodint63

> υπάρχει γραφείο ευρέσεως ναυτικής εργασίας??????


Ναι υπάρχει. Ίσως να υφίσταται μόνο ως τίτλος αλλά δεν παύει , εάν πληρείς τις προϋποθέσεις να σου επιστρέφει μέρος των κρατήσεων σου εν είδει επιδόματος ανεργίας για λίγους μήνες. Μπορεί το ποσό να το χαρακτηρίσεις συμβολικό (200 έως 300 ευρώ) δεν παύει όμως να είναι χρήματα δικά σου και ως εκ τούτου επιβάλλεται να τα διεκδικήσεις και όχι να τα χαρίσεις.
Το ότι ίσως δεν ικανοποιεί τον σκοπό για τον οποίο ιδρύθηκε είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο ας μην το αναλύσουμε εις τον παρόντα μίτο.

----------


## jimgrek

> Αξιότιμε Κύριε
> 
> Επιτρέψτε μου σας παρακαλώ να καταθέσω μία ένσταση .
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να μας δώσετε κάποιο link του προαναφερθέντος πανεπιστημίου το οποίο και να πιστοποιεί ότι η έρευνα του site : surveymonkey τελεί υπό την αιγίδα των οικείων πρυτανικών αρχών ?
> 
> Επίσης γιατί θεωρείτε ως δεδομένο την έλλειψη Ελλήνων ναυτικών όταν στο παρόν forum του οποίου είσαστε τακτικός αναγνώστης αναφέρονται πλείστες όσες περιπτώσεις νέων οι οποίοι έχουν βρει κλειστές τις πόρτες των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών? Ακόμα χειρότερο το ότι χρειάζεται μέσον για να εργασθεί κάποιος? Πιο τραγικό και κοινωνικά άδικο οι περιπτώσεις νέων οι οποίοι λόγω του ότι δεν βρήκαν εταιρεία προς εργασία ,έχουν εγκαταλείψει το επάγγελμα.
> 
> Έχετε άραγε κάποια ένδειξη ότι στο γραφείο ευρέσεως ναυτικής εργασίας δεν υπάρχουν προσφερόμενοι προς εργασία?


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχόλιο. Δίκαιος ο προβληματισμός σας. Η έρευνα αποτελεί το θέμα της διπλωματικής μου εργασίας η οποία θα κατατεθεί στο πανεπιστήμιο του Plymouth (UK). Το ερωτηματολόγιο είναι ανώνυμο και στο μόνο που αποσκοπεί είναι να δείξει την τάση που επικρατεί στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Η λέξη έλλειψη - μείωση ερμηνεύει την αγγλική λέξη shortage. Σαφώς και αυτό που θέλουμε να ερευνήσουμε είναι οι λόγοι της μείωσης του ελληνικού εργατικού δυναμικού στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία η οποία αποδεικνύεται από τις στατιστικές των τελευταίων 30 ετών και να προτεινουμε λύσεις αντιμετώπισης και προσέλκυσης των νέων στο επάγγελμα. Ο πλήρης τίτλος είναι The Greek public policy for seafarers: A contemporary analysis of Greek manpower shortage on high seas international shipping pool. 
Αμέσως μετά την ολοκληρωσή και κατάθεση της εργασίας, θα τεθεί με ανάλογο link στο παρόν site προς εκτίμηση απο τους αναγνώστες. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ
jimgrek@gmail.com

P.S. Στην διάθεση σας για όποια διευκρίνηση

----------


## leodint63

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχόλιο. Δίκαιος ο προβληματισμός σας. Η έρευνα αποτελεί το θέμα της διπλωματικής μου εργασίας η οποία θα κατατεθεί στο πανεπιστήμιο του Plymouth (UK). Το ερωτηματολόγιο είναι ανώνυμο και στο μόνο που αποσκοπεί είναι να δείξει την τάση που επικρατεί στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Η λέξη έλλειψη - μείωση ερμηνεύει την αγγλική λέξη shortage. Σαφώς και αυτό που θέλουμε να ερευνήσουμε είναι οι λόγοι της μείωσης του ελληνικού εργατικού δυναμικού στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία η οποία αποδεικνύεται από τις στατιστικές των τελευταίων 30 ετών και να προτεινουμε λύσεις αντιμετώπισης και προσέλκυσης των νέων στο επάγγελμα. Ο πλήρης τίτλος είναι The Greek public policy for seafarers: A contemporary analysis of Greek manpower shortage on high seas international shipping pool. 
> Αμέσως μετά την ολοκληρωσή και κατάθεση της εργασίας, θα τεθεί με ανάλογο link στο παρόν site προς εκτίμηση απο τους αναγνώστες. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ
> jimgrek@gmail.com
> 
> P.S. Στην διάθεση σας για όποια διευκρίνηση


 
Για την απάντηση σας και τις διευκρινίσεις σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Επίσης σας δηλώνω ότι με ανυπομονησία θα περιμένω την ανάγνωση της εργασίας σας για την οποία και σας εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.

Επιτρέψτε μου μόνο να επισημάνω ότι η έννοια «μείωση» είναι τελείως διαφορετική από την έννοια «έλλειψη». Σαφέστατα υπάρχει μείωση ναυτεργατικού δυναμικού τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισβήτησης . Δεν έχω πρόχειρα τα στοιχεία αλλά κάποτε είχαμε αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου 120-150000 καταγεγραμμένους ναυτικούς και σήμερα πρέπει να είμαστε μετά βίας 18000. Πιστεύεται όμως ότι η μείωση συνεπάγεται και έλλειψη? Τότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να εξηγήσουμε στους άνεργους και σε όσους αναγκάσθηκαν να αλλάξουν επάγγελμα πως συνέβη τούτο. 

Όσον αφορά το θέμα της «έλλειψης» το προχθεσινό άρθρο της ναυτεμπορικής μας δείχνει τα νούμερα της καταγεγραμμένης ανεργίας :
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1820949 

Πέραν αυτού υπάρχει και η μη καταγεγραμμένη ανεργία καθότι υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι οι οποίοι για δικούς τους και μόνο λόγους δεν εγγράφονται στο ταμείο ανεργίας.

Είθε η εργασία σας να ρίξει άπλετο φως και να φωτίσει κάθε πτυχή του θέματος.

----------


## PALERMO

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΥΧΗ ΕΔΩ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ...ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ??? ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΕΤΑΙΤΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟ NAUTILIA.GR ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ??? ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ,ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΤΖΕΡΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 10 + ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΑΠΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΒΥΣΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ...ΕΙΠΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ....ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΣΙΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΥΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ... ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΝΕΟΙ?ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ. ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗ,ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΑΙΜΟΡΑΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ...ΕΧΩ ΑΔΙΚΟ???ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΠΑΚΟΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ DRUG TEST  ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕΣΟΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΑΝΕΤΟΤΑΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΤΣ**** ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ...ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΑΤΙΜΩΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΝΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ???ΤΙ ΠΑΙΝΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ?ΠΟΥ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ?ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ?ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ?ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ "ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ" ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΕΙΜΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΦΥΛΗ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ...ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## jimgrek

> Για την απάντηση σας και τις διευκρινίσεις σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Επίσης σας δηλώνω ότι με ανυπομονησία θα περιμένω την ανάγνωση της εργασίας σας για την οποία και σας εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.
> 
> Επιτρέψτε μου μόνο να επισημάνω ότι η έννοια «μείωση» είναι τελείως διαφορετική από την έννοια «έλλειψη». Σαφέστατα υπάρχει μείωση ναυτεργατικού δυναμικού τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισβήτησης . Δεν έχω πρόχειρα τα στοιχεία αλλά κάποτε είχαμε αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου 120-150000 καταγεγραμμένους ναυτικούς και σήμερα πρέπει να είμαστε μετά βίας 18000. Πιστεύεται όμως ότι η μείωση συνεπάγεται και έλλειψη? Τότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να εξηγήσουμε στους άνεργους και σε όσους αναγκάσθηκαν να αλλάξουν επάγγελμα πως συνέβη τούτο. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά το θέμα της «έλλειψης» το προχθεσινό άρθρο της ναυτεμπορικής μας δείχνει τα νούμερα της καταγεγραμμένης ανεργίας :
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1820949 
> 
> Πέραν αυτού υπάρχει και η μη καταγεγραμμένη ανεργία καθότι υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι οι οποίοι για δικούς τους και μόνο λόγους δεν εγγράφονται στο ταμείο ανεργίας.
> 
> Είθε η εργασία σας να ρίξει άπλετο φως και να φωτίσει κάθε πτυχή του θέματος.


Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Παρακαλώ αποδώστε την ερμηνεία σε προσωπική μου ευθύνη λόγω της μακράς απουσίας μου από τη χώρα μας. Η εργασία πραγματεύεται τους λόγους μείωσης του ναυτεργατικού δυναμικού.
Η μελέτη αυτή αναμένεται να καταταθεί προς εκτίμηση στο πανεπιστήμιο του Plymouth στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου 2010. Αν λάβει την ανταπόκριση που απαιτείται θα υποβληθεί στο Seafarers International Research Center του πανεπιστημίου του Cardiff και τότε αφού και πάλι εγκριθεί θα αποτελεί μια συνεισφορά στη γνώση του φαινομένου που περιγράφεται στον τίτλο της. Με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα σας αποστείλω και ένα link με (ηλεκτρονικό αντίγραφο) για την ενημερωσή σας. 

Με τιμή 

jimgrek@gmail.com

P.S. Στην διαθεσή σας για όποια διευκρίνηση

----------


## jimgrek

> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΥΧΗ ΕΔΩ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ...ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ??? ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΕΤΑΙΤΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟ NAUTILIA.GR ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ??? ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ,ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΤΖΕΡΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 10 + ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΑΠΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΒΥΣΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ...ΕΙΠΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ....ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΣΙΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΥΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ... ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΝΕΟΙ?ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ. ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗ,ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΑΙΜΟΡΑΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ...ΕΧΩ ΑΔΙΚΟ???ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΠΑΚΟΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ DRUG TEST ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕΣΟΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΑΝΕΤΟΤΑΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΤΣ**** ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ...ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΑΤΙΜΩΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΝΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ???ΤΙ ΠΑΙΝΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ?ΠΟΥ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ?ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ?ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ?ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ "ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ" ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΕΙΜΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΦΥΛΗ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ...ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΣΑΣ.


Πράγματι καταγράφετε σημαντικά προβλήματα του χώρου με τα οποία έχουν ασχοληθεί διαπρεπείς Ελληνες και ξένοι μελετητές. Από την πλευρά μου ελήφθησαν, θα κατατεθούν σε ακαδημαικό επίπεδο και σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leodint63

> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΥΧΗ ΕΔΩ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ...ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ??? ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΕΤΑΙΤΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟ NAUTILIA.GR ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ??? ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ,ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΤΖΕΡΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 10 + ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΑΠΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΒΥΣΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ...ΕΙΠΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ....ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΣΙΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΥΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ... ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΝΕΟΙ?ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ. ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗ,ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΑΙΜΟΡΑΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ...ΕΧΩ ΑΔΙΚΟ???ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΠΑΚΟΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ DRUG TEST ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕΣΟΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΑΝΕΤΟΤΑΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΤΣ**** ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ...ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΑΤΙΜΩΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΝΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ???ΤΙ ΠΑΙΝΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ?ΠΟΥ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ?ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ?ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ?ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ "ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ" ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΕΙΜΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΦΥΛΗ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ...ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΣΑΣ.


Αγαπητέ Palermo
Δικαιολογημένος ο θυμός σου, η απογοήτευση σου αλλά και η ανησυχία σου για το αύριο. Μνεία για την συνεισφορά σου και την συμμετοχή σου ως κατώτερο πλήρωμα στην ανάπτυξη του Ελληνόκτητου στόλου στην μεταπολεμική Ελληνική περίοδο έχει γίνει από όλους τους φορείς των εκάστοτε ηγεσιών ,πολιτικών και οικονομικών του τόπου. Η ποσοτική αλλά συγχρόνως ποιοτική διάσταση της εργασίας σου έχει αποτελέσει την εστία ερευνητικών εργασιών και η συνεισφορά σου στην ανταγωνιστικότητα του Ελληνικού στόλου έχει εκτιμηθεί δεόντως. 
Ήσουν ένας από τους βασικούς παράγοντες επιτυχίας. 

Καταλαβαίνεις όμως ότι μία χώρα φτωχή σαν την δική μας, με περιορισμένα κεφάλαια, για να διεισδύσει και να παραμείνει βιώσιμη στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα, έναν τομέα υψηλής συγκέντρωσης κεφαλαίων, μπορούσε μόνο με την απόκτηση υπερήλικων και μεταχειρισμένων πλοίων, χαμηλής εξειδίκευσης, άρα και χαμηλής αξίας, από τους πλούσιους Βορειοευρωπαίους οι οποίοι τις συγκεκριμένες μονάδες τις επωλούσαν διότι τις θεωρούσαν ως τεχνολογικώς οπισθοδρομικές και αντιοικονομικές. Αυτά τα πλοία λοιπόν εκλήθεις εσύ στην μεταπολεμική περίοδο της χώρας μας να τα λειτουργήσεις με τον μόχθο σου αλλά και με το χαμηλό κόστος του μισθού σου. Με τις συνεχείς επισκευές εν πλω και με τις άφθονες φθηνές υπερωρίες σου κράτησες την ναυτιλία μας ζωντανή έως σήμερα που δυστυχώς σε αντικατέστησαν όπως διαπιστώνεις οι φθηνότεροι Ταλιμπάν,οι Τανζανοί,οι Αιγύπτιοι, οι Ουκρανοί κλπ κλπ φυλές και υποφυλές. Και εσύ ο οποίος συνεισέφερες τα μέγιστα στην μείωση του κόστους των Ελληνόκτητων ναυτιλιακών υπηρεσιών βρίσκεις πια τις πόρτες κλειστές και αναγκάζεσαι να αλλάξεις επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό. 

Στην νέα Ελληνική πραγματικότητα όπου οι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες λόγω πληθώρας κεφαλαίων κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια πρωτοστάτησαν στις παραγγελίες νέων και κάπως τεχνολογικά αναβαθμισμένων πλοίων, πριν εμφανισθεί βέβαια η κρίση του παγκόσμιου χρέους, ως κατώτερο πλήρωμα δεν θα διαδραματίσεις κανένα απολύτως ρόλο και η απόφαση σου να στραφείς αλλού είναι πάρα πολύ σωστή.

Παραμένω όμως με την απορία και ίσως μας διαφωτίσει ο κύριος Γκρέκος πως πχ εσύ ενώ έψαχνες επι ματαίω ένα χρόνο όπως λες για εργασία και τώρα στρέφεις το ενδιαφέρον σου σε άλλους τομείς, καλείσαι μέσω του ερωτηματολογίου να απαντήσεις σε θέματα περί ελλείψεως εργατικού δυναμικού.

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ,ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ,ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΔΑ "ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΠΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ?" ΣΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ ΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ,ΤΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΑ?"ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ Μ'ΑΦΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ?" ΤΕΛΟΣΠΑΝΤΩΝ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ...ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΟΥ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 3-4 ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΝΤΑΣΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ 2 ΕΤΗ CATERING ,ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ,ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ.ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ,Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ "ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΣ ΞΕΝΟΥΣ" ΣΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΟΥΣ.ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΕΝ ΠΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙ...ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ Η' ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΥΧΗ Η' ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ...ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ.ΤΕΛΟΣΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ.ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥΓΚΑΦΟΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΒΟΗΘΗΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ,ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΙΣΧΡΟ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ , ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΝΕ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΖΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΛΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΧΕΡΙΑ...(ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΝΗΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ)ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ...ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

κυριε jimgrek καλο θα ηταν να κανετε και μια ερευνα για το ποσο φθηνοτερα κοστιζουν οι ταλιμπαν ναυτικοι που αναφερει ο φιλος palermo συμψιφιζοντας ομως και το κινδυνο πλοιου-φορτιου-ναυτικων καθως κατα καιρους εχουν ακουστει διαφορα για τις γνωσεις τους.

----------


## owner

ΤΟΥΣ  ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ  ΤΟΥΣ  ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ.ΟΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ  ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΕΞΩ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΤΟΠΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΑΣ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΟΡΙΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΙΦΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΟ ΦΥΤΩΡΙΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΜΑΣ ,ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ Α ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ Α,ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΝ 50 ΚΑΙ 55 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ .ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΔΙΕΞΟΔΟ.ΑΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ Η ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ,ΚΑΙ ΟΣΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ.ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΥΠΟ.

ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ

----------


## Kapetanissa

> ΑΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ Η ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ,


Φυσικά να φύγουν. Και οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες επιχειρήσεις είναι. Από τη στιγμή που τους έδωσαν το δικαίωμα να παίρνουν αλλοδαπούς, γιατί να παίρνουν Έλληνες; Δεν είναι φιλόπτωχα ταμεία... Θα πάρουν εκείνον που τους στοιχίζει λιγότερο. 

Και δε φταίνε ούτε οι καπεταναίοι ούτε οι πρώτοι μηχανικοί. Όταν υπάρχει εντολή άνωθεν τι πρέπει να κάνουν κι αυτοί; Δικά τους είναι τα καράβια; 

Πάντως ακόμη και σε εταιρείες που παραδοσιακά κράταγαν ένα καλό ποσοστό Ελλήνων, τα πράγματα άλλαξαν το τελευταίο διάστημα. Και όχι μόνο δεν προσλαμβάνουν Έλληνες αξιωματικούς, μα και απολύουν στην ψύχρα για να βάλουν στη θέση τους ξένους... Έτσι που πάνε τα πράγματα το μόνο ελληνικό στα καράβια θα είναι η σημαία. Αν βέβαια παραμείνει και αυτή. 

Εξάλλου και η αλλαγή ονόματος του υπουργείου δεν ήταν άσχετη. Ανταγωνισμός. Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο. Να γίνει ανταγωνιστική η ελληνική ναυτιλία. Και όλα τα υπόλοιπα περί παράδοσης και πληρωμάτων και μπλα μπλα μπλα κρίνονται ως παλιομοδίτικα και ξεπερασμένα. 

Απογοήτευση; Όχι, αγαπητέ. Μην τους κάνεις τη χάρη. Λάθος συναίσθημα διάλεξες. Ή μήπως περιμένεις να σε λυπηθούν; Αστεία πράγματα...

----------


## condor

καλώς ή κακώς οι αριθμοί υπερτερούν των ανθρώπων.

----------


## xotiko

> ΤΟΥΣ  ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ  ΤΟΥΣ  ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ.ΟΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ  ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΕΞΩ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΤΟΠΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΑΣ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΟΡΙΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΙΦΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΟ ΦΥΤΩΡΙΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΜΑΣ ,ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ Α ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ Α,ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΝ 50 ΚΑΙ 55 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ .ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΔΙΕΞΟΔΟ.ΑΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ Η ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ,ΚΑΙ ΟΣΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ.ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΥΠΟ.
> 
> ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ


Οι εταιριες μπορει να βρουν τα παντα φθηνα για να επανδρωσουν τα καραβια τους,αλλα δε θα βρουν ΨΥΧΗ,γιατι αυτη τη διαθετουν οι Ελληνες ναυτικοι.Και οι θαλασσες θελουν ψυχη,φιλοτιμο και τσαγανο.Ετσι οπως γιναν  πια οι θαλασσες και τα καραβια,καποτε αυτα απο μονα τους θα πεταξουν εξω τους αδιαφορους κι οσους κυνηγουν μονο θησαυρους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ σημαντικά θέματα έθιξε ο owner. Οι συνθήκες εργασίας δυσκολεύουν μια και αυξάνονται οι απαιτήσεις από διεθνείς και τοπικούς κανονισμούς οπότε αυξάνεται και οφόρτος εργασίας και οι ευθυνες για το ναυτικό Ταυτόχρονα δεν βελτιώνονται ανάλογα οι συνθήκες εργασίας και διαβίωσης στα βαπόρια και αν κατάλλαβα καλά ο owner εκφράζει και το παράπονο ότι δεν υπάρχει η ανάλογη υποστήριξη και κατανόηση από το γραφείο (αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσέ με owner). Με αποτέλεσμα να μην έρχονται νέοι άνθρωποι στη θάλασσα και όσοι έρχονται να απογοητεύονται και να τα παρατάνε.
Ίσως θα έπρεπε οι εταιρέιες να λάβουν υπόψη τους το συνημμένο αλαφαβητάρι της ασφάλειας, υγείας και ευμερίας των ναυτικών που βρήκα στο Βρετανικό Alert (http://www.he-alert.org/) και ιδιάιτερα στα Job satisfaction, Lifestyle, Motivation, Fair treatment. Αν δεν βελτιωθούν οι συνθήκες πως να μέινει ο κόσμος στη θάλασσα;

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Αν δεν βελτιωθούν οι συνθήκες πως να μέινει ο κόσμος στη θάλασσα;


Για να μείνει ο κόσμος στη θάλασσα, πρώτο και αναγκαίο είναι να γίνονται προσλήψεις. Οι συνθήκες δεν ήταν καλύτερες παλιότερα. Και όμως ναυτικοί γίνονταν αρκετοί νέοι. 

Προσωπικά μεγάλωσα σε ένα σπίτι που δε μου έλειπε τίποτε. Οι γονείς μου ήταν και οι δύο εκπαιδευτικοί, η μητέρα μου μάλιστα είχε ένα μικρό ιδιωτικό σχολείο και ο πατέρας μου ήταν υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση. Ονειρεύονταν για μένα να σπουδάσω Ιατρική. Κάτι που ταίριαζε και με τις επιδόσεις μου στο σχολείο. 

Εγώ, αν και κορίτσι, έκανα άλλη επιλογή. Θάλασσα. Δεν ήθελαν φυσικά να με αφήσουν. Κατάφερα να ξεπεράσω τις αντιδράσεις του σπιτιού και να ακολουθήσω το όνειρό μου. Οι απαιτήσεις της σχολής ήταν παιγνιδάκι. Και έπειτα ήρθε το καράβι. Τελείως άγνωστος χώρος για μένα. Οι συνθήκες; Τις περισσότερες φορές άθλιες. Και καμία σχέση με τις συνθήκες που είχα μεγαλώσει. Ήρθε κάποτε η μητέρα μου να με δει, όταν έπιασε το καράβι Δραπετσώνα, και έπαθε σοκ. 

Εμένα όμως δε με πείραζαν οι συνθήκες. Ίσα ίσα. Τις έβλεπα σαν πρόκληση για να αποδείξω πως τα καταφέρνω στο επάγγελμα που είχα διαλέξει. 

Χαίρομαι που και σήμερα υπάρχουν νέα κορίτσια που παρόμοια αντιμετωπίζουν την κατάσταση. 

Εκείνο όμως που δεν παλεύεται είναι η ανεργία. Έχασα τη δουλειά μου στην οικονομική κρίση του 82. Αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω επάγγελμα. Έγινε και το χατίρι των γονιών μου... Πέρασαν τα χρόνια και το πήρα απόφαση. Μα με πονάει αφάνταστα να βλέπω και σήμερα νέους ανθρώπους να αναγκάζονται να παρατήσουν το όνειρό τους. Κι ας είναι αποφασισμένοι να αντέξουν όλες τις δυσκολίες του επαγγέλματος. 

Τελευταία δημιουργήθηκε και σχετικό γκρουπ στο face book

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=23618316...05157262872422

Τίτλος του χαρακτηριστικός:

ΔΟΚΙΜΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΓΝΩΣΗ...!!!

Και η απόγνωση δεν αφορά τις συνθήκες εργασίας. Μα την αδυναμία των δοκίμων να βρουν εργασία σε καράβι και να ολοκληρώσουν τις σπουδές τους. Δε λείπουν οι περιπτώσεις που δόκιμοι αναγκάστηκαν να διακόψουν τις σπουδές τους γιατί δεν έβρισκαν καράβι για την πρακτική άσκηση... Αυτή είναι η θλιβερή πραγματικότητα σήμερα. Δεν μπορούν καν να αποφοιτήσουν από τις σχολές οι νέοι που θέλουν να γίνουν ναυτικοί. Και όχι από δική τους ευθύνη.

----------


## owner

Η ΦΡΑΣΗ [ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ],*ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ,ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ* *ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΘΕΛΛΗΝΙΣΜΟΣ*!!ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΨΥΧΗ,ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΖΩΗΣ & ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ 'Η ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗ Κ ΒΟΛΕΜΕΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ 15 ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2007 ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ 4 ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ,ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΝΝΟΗΣΗ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ,ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ.ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΖΩΗΣ.ΔΕΝ ΥΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΕΙΣ,ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ.ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑ,ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ , ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΟΔΑΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΜΙΣΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ!ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΠΤΩΧΑ ΤΑΜΕΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ-ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΣ & ΣΥΝΘΗΚΩΝ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ, ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ!ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ.Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΩΤΕΡΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΧΝΟΥΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ.Η ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΘΟ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ, ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ Ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΖΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΦΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΤΣΙΟ, ΜΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ, ΜΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ!!ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ,ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ.ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥ.ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΑΣ!!
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΗ!!ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ!!!

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Η ΦΡΑΣΗ [ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ],*ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ,ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ* *ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΘΕΛΛΗΝΙΣΜΟΣ*!!ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΨΥΧΗ,ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΖΩΗΣ & ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ 'Η ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗ Κ ΒΟΛΕΜΕΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ 15 ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2007 ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ 4 ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ,ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΝΝΟΗΣΗ.*ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ*,ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ.ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΖΩΗΣ.ΔΕΝ ΥΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΕΙΣ,ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ.*ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑ,ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ , ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΟΔΑΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΜΙΣΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ* ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ!ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΠΤΩΧΑ ΤΑΜΕΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ-ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΣ & ΣΥΝΘΗΚΩΝ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ, ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ!ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ.Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΩΤΕΡΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΧΝΟΥΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ.*Η ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΘΟ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ, ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ Ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΖΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΦΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.*ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΤΣΙΟ, ΜΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ, ΜΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ!!ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ,*ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ.*ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥ.ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΑΣ!!
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΗ!!ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ!!!


Κατ' αρχάς συγχαρητήρια για το ύφος σου. Και κατά δεύτερο για τη γνώση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Όταν την μάθεις καλύτερα, ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα. Ή μήπως δε χρειάζεται; Όπως βλέπω μπήκες στο φόρουμ για να προπαγανδίσεις τις ιδέες σου και όχι για διάλογο. Ιδέες που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με την κατάσταση στη ναυτιλία. *Ποιος έλληνας καπετάνιος; Αμέτρητα είναι πλέον τα ελληνόκτητα πλοία που δεν έχουν ούτε έλληνα πλοίαρχο.* Και απατάσαι πλάνη μεγάλη αν νομίζεις ότι οι απόψεις του κάθε σέρφερ του διαδικτύου είναι που θα οδηγήσουν τις εταιρείες να πάρουν την όποια απόφαση για τα πληρώματά τους. 

Όσο για το *αν ήταν βίτσιο η θάλασσα για μένα, άσε να ξέρω καλύτερα την απάντηση. Εσύ έτσι κι αλλιώς αγαπάς μια άλλη θάλασσα. Εκείνη που θα σου γεμίσει την τσέπη.* Κι ας καμώνεσαι πως αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τους αλλοδαπούς. Στάση ζωής λοιπόν... ένα επάγγελμα που θα σε βγάλει από τα ζόρια που τραβάει η οικογένειά σου. Και ζητάς από τους παλιότερους τα ρέστα γιατί δε σου εξασφαλίσαμε και μισθό αναμονής!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δηλαδή να κάαααααααθεσαι και να πληρώνεσαι. Και μετά δεν ξέρεις τι φταίει που οι εταιρείες προτιμούν τους ξένους. 

Διάβασα και άλλες παρόμοιες απόψεις πιο πάνω. Για *3 μήνες καράβι, δύο έξω.* Στα δικά μου χρόνια μπαρκάραμε δέκα μήνες και πάλι στενοχωριόμασταν όταν ερχόταν η ώρα να ξεμπαρκάρουμε... Γιατί είχαμε "βίτσιο" με το καράβι και όχι να τριγυρνάμε στη στεριά με φουσκωμένο πορτοφόλι. Όσο για συνθήκες; Δε θέλεις να ξέρεις. Τουλάχιστον δεν κυκλοφορούσαμε τότε με κινητά στην κωλότσεπη. Ούτε υπήρχε ίντερνετ... Κάθε δυο μήνες περιμέναμε να πάρουμε κανένα γραμματάκι από το σπίτι μας ή το πολύ πολύ λίγες λέξεις σε τηλεγράφημα. 

Μπορεί λοιπόν να μη συμφωνώ με τον τίτλο του θέματος αλλά σίγουρα σήμερα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους έλληνες αξιωματικούς Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Μας τελείωσαν πια εκείνοι οι ψυχωμένοι ναυτικοί που έκαναν το καράβι σπίτι τους. Και μας περισσεύουν οι καλοπερασάκηδες. Που μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα νομίζουν ότι είναι και αναντικατάστατοι. Ή πως δεν υπάρχουν αλλοδαποί ναυτικοί πανάξιοι να αναλάβουν ακόμη και το υψηλότερο πόστο. Δίχως το τουπέ των ελλήνων και πολύ πιο συγκεντρωμένοι στο έργο τους. 

Και ένα μόνο λυπάμαι. Που μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά. Και την πληρώνουν και εκείνοι οι λίγοι νέοι ναυτικοί μας. Που και γνώσεις έχουν και λατρεία στη θάλασσα και στα καράβια.

----------


## Ουραγκων

Καπετανισα λυπαμαι παρα πολυ που εχεις αυτη την αποψη. Εαν εσυ εισαι παλια, οπως λες, τοτε αυτο δε σημαινει πως πρεπει τα πραγματα να μενουν στο παρελθον. Ολα οπως ξερεις εκσυγχρονιζονται. Πραγμα που σημαινει πως ειναι φυσικο επακολουθω το ιντερνετ και τα κινητα. Κανει την επικοινωνια με τους οικειους πιο ευκολη. 
Τωρα το αλλο θεμα που εθιξες σχετικα με τον χρονο των μπαρκων ειναι πολυ σχετικο. Θες να μου πεις πως εσυ σε ολα τα μπαρκα σου (10 Μηνες) περασες πολυ καλα, ειχες τους καλυτερους συνεργατες και γενικοτερα δεν ηθελες να φυγεις απο το βαπορι. Εγω σαν εν ενεργεια ναυτικος εχει τυχει να μη θελω να φυγω απο βαπορι αλλα εχει τυχει και να θελω να ριξω μαυρη πετρα πισω μου μαζι με 10 φασκελα. Για να κλεισω, η απαντηση σου στον συναδελφο σχετικα με τα χρηματα τη βρισκω πολυ σκληρη. Αληθεια ποιος δε θελει να αμοιβεται απο την δουλεια του; ωστε να συντηρει των εαυτο του αλλα και την οικογενεια του και μαλιστα με το καλυτερο δυνατο τροπο;( φουσκωμενο πορτοφολι στη στερια). Μαλλον ολοι.
Χωρις να ξερω το βαθμο σου, τα βαπορια που εχεις κανει και την ηλικια σου διακρινω μια μορφη στενομυαλιας που ειμαι σιγουρος πως εχεις συναντησει στη καριερα σου απο αλλους παλαιοτερους και ο οποιος δε σε διδαξε τιποτα. Προσπαθεις να γινεις αυτο που μαλλον ειχες μισησει στους παλιους και που μεσα σου ορκιζοσουν πως οταν φτασεις "εκει" ΕΣΥ δε θα γινεις ετσι. Λυπαμαι που μιλαω σε μια συναδελφο ετσι, απλα αντιμετωπιζουμε στη δουλεια μας πολλα τετοια. Πολλοι παλιοι οι οποιοι το μονο που εχουν να πουν ειναι το τι εκαναν αυτοι στα χρονια τους και ποσο λαθος ειμαστε εμεις τωρα. Πως δεν εχουμε ψυχη, αγαπη, ζηλο και αλλα τετοια συμπαθητικα. Μαθε λοιπον πως δεν ειναι ετσι και πως μαζι με τα βαπορια πρεπει να εκσυγχρονιζονται και οι ανθρωποι γιατι τι να κανεις τα συγχρονα βαπορια εαν τα κυβερνουν ανθρωποι στενομυαλοι και παλιομοδιτες χωρις ιχνος προσαρμοστικοτητας στις νεες συνθηκες.

----------


## Leo

*Οξύνεται η έλλειψη αξιωματικών για τη στελέχωση των νέων πλοίων*

Πηγή: *Ναυτεμπορική* 

*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Τρίτη, 21 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 07:00* 
**

*Σημαντικά αναμένεται, σύμφωνα με την Drewry Shipping Consultants, να διευρυνθεί το έλλειμμα αξιωματικών στα πλοία το 2012.*

Αυξάνεται, μέρα με τη μέρα, το πρόβλημα στελέχωσης των νέων πλοίων που πέφτουν στη θάλασσα με αξιωματικούς. Σύμφωνα με την πρόβλεψη της Drewry Shipping Consultants, το 2012, το έλλειμμα αξιωματικών στα πλοία θα έχει φτάσει τις 83.900, ενώ σήμερα υπολογίζεται στις 34.000 ναυτικούς. 
Οπως έχει επισημάνει ο γενικός γραμματέας του ΙΜΟ, Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος, συγκρίνοντας τα στοιχεία της έρευνας της Drewry από το 2008 με την έρευνα της Bimco του 2005, που ανέφερε ότι το έλλειμμα τότε ήταν στις 10.000 και θα έφτανε τις 27.000 μέχρι το 2015, αποδεικνύεται ότι το πρόβλημα κλιμακώνεται. «Παρά το γεγονός ότι τα στοιχεία των δύο ερευνών μπορεί να μην είναι απόλυτα συγκρίσιμα, το γενικό μήνυμα είναι σαφές», επισημαίνει ο κ. Μητρόπουλος. 
Οι τάσεις αύξησης του παγκόσμιου στόλου, τόσο σε αριθμό πλοίων όσο και σε χωρητικότητα, μεγαλώνουν κάθε χρόνο. Στην αγορά έχουν μπει από το 2006 και αρκετοί νέοι παίκτες, ενώ και οι παραδοσιακοί εφοπλιστές ενισχύουν τη θέση τους. Σε σχέση με την περίοδο 2008 - 2009, η προσφορά τονάζ είναι αυξημένη από παραδόσεις νεότευκτων, με ρυθμό τρία περίπου πλοία την ημέρα.
«Μια εκτίμηση, μέσα από τη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, αναφέρει ότι περίπου 400.000 ναυτικοί και 45.000 νέων αξιωματικοί θα ήταν αναγκαίοι για να στελεχώσουν ως πληρώματα τα 10.000 πλοία που προβλέπεται ότι πέσουν στη θάλασσα τα επόμενα χρόνια», επισημαίνει ο γ.γ. του ΙΜΟ. 
*Μήνυμα υπέρ των ναυτικών*
Εν τω μεταξύ, μήνυμα υπέρ του 1,5 εκατ. ναυτικών που ταξιδεύουν σ' όλο τον κόσμο, με πολλαπλούς αποδέκτες, στέλνει ο γενικός γραμματέας του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού - ΙΜΟ, Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος, με αφορμή το «Ετος του Ναυτικού», στον οποίο είναι αφιερωμένη η φετινή χρονιά. 
Το «Ετος του Ναυτικού» βοήθησε να εστιασθεί εκ νέου η προσοχή στην πιεστική ανάγκη να αντιμετωπισθεί η επί μακρό χρονικό διάστημα προβλεπόμενη έλλειψη εργατικού δυναμικού στη ναυτιλία -θέμα που καθιστά επιτακτικό για τη ναυτιλία να επαναπροβληθεί ως επιλογή καριέρας υψηλού κύρους και υψηλής ποιότητας για τους σημερινούς νέους. 
Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, το «Ετος του Ναυτικού» συνέβαλε θετικά στην εκστρατεία «Γίνε ναυτικός», που ξεκίνησε στον IMO το Νοέμβριο 2008, σε συνδυασμό με τη ΔΟΕ τη «Στρογγυλή Τράπεζα» των ναυτιλιακών ενώσεων και τη Διεθνή Ομοσπονδία Εργαζομένων στις Μεταφορές. 
Ειδικότερα, ο κ. Μητρόπουλος επισημαίνει ότι, φέτος, στη χρονιά του ναυτικού, η πρόθεση του IMO είναι όχι μόνο να επιστήσει την προσοχή στις μοναδικές συνθήκες, στις οποίες οι ναυτικοί εργάζονται, προσφέροντας τις απαραίτητες υπηρεσίες τους, αλλά επίσης να πετύχει τη χειροπιαστή και ευεργετική διαφορά.
«Επιλέγοντας το θέμα για το Ετος του Ναυτικού, πρόθεσή μας ήταν επίσης να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως εξαιρετική ευκαιρία για να διαβεβαιώσουμε σε εκείνους που εργάζονται στην πρώτη γραμμή του τομέα -τους ίδιους τους ναυτικούς- ότι, όσοι από μας εργάζονται σ' άλλους τομείς της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας και των οποίων όμως οι ενέργειες έχουν άμεσο αντίκτυπο στην καθημερινή ζωή των ναυτικών, κατανοούμε τις ακραίες πιέσεις που αντιμετωπίζουν και προσεγγίζουμε τους στόχους μας με γνήσιο ενδιαφέρον και ανησυχία γι' αυτούς και τις οικογένειές τους».
«Με την ευκαιρία του μηνύματος αυτής της Παγκόσμιας Ναυτικής Ημέρας, θα ήθελα να επικοινωνήσω με μερικά μέρη της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας -ιδιαίτερα εκείνους που δραστηριοποιούνται περιφερειακά αυτής. Αυτά που θέλω να τους πω είναι τα εξής:
-*Στα μέλη της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας:* Διατηρήστε τα υψηλά σας πρότυπα, διατηρήστε τις καλύτερες πρακτικές, ενστερνιστείτε την κοινωνική ευθύνη των εταιρειών, παρέχοντας καθαρό, ασφαλή και άνετο εργασιακό χώρο, αναγνωρίστε και ανταμείψτε εκείνους από την εργασία των οποίων εξαρτώνται τα κέρδη σας.
*-Στους πολιτικούς:* Εργασθείτε για την κύρωση, τη θέση σε ισχύ και εφαρμογή όλων των διεθνών μέτρων που αφορούν στην ασφάλεια, την προστασία και τις συνθήκες εργασίας και διαβίωσης των ναυτικών, δείξτε ότι είστε σε επαφή με όσους εργάζονται στην αιχμή του κλάδου.
*-Στους νομοθέτες και τους φορείς επιβολής του νόμου:* Στοχεύστε σε δίκαιη ισορροπία σε όλες τις δράσεις σας που αφορούν τους ναυτικούς, ώστε να μη γίνονται εξιλαστήρια θύματα εμπλεκόμενα στα επακόλουθα ατυχημάτων και περιστατικών, φερθείτε τους με δικαιοσύνη και με αξιοπρέπεια, αξίζουν συμπάθεια και συμπόνια από όλους μας.
*-Στους διδάσκοντες:* Μιλήστε στις νέες γενιές για τους επάγγελμα του ναυτικού, το χρέος που έχουμε έναντι της ναυτιλίας και τα πλεονεκτήματα των ναυτιλιακών επαγγελμάτων. Δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη φαντασία για να ανακατέψετε υλικά της θάλασσας στο ποτήρι της μάθησης μέσα από την ιστορία, γεωγραφία, βιολογία, περιβαλλοντικές μελέτες, οικονομικά, σπουδές στον τομέα των επιχειρήσεων και πολλά άλλα.
*-Στις Λιμενικές Αρχές και Αρχές μετανάστευσης:* Φερθείτε στους ναυτικούς με το σεβασμό που τους αξίζει, καλωσορίστε τους σαν επισκέπτες και φιλοξενούμενους στις χώρες σας, σαν επαγγελματίες που υπηρετούν επίσης τα συμφέροντα και την ανάπτυξη των κρατών σας και των συμπολιτών σας.
*-Σε όσους είναι σε θέση να διαμορφώνουν και να επηρεάζουν τη κοινή γνώμη:* Ειδικότερα στις εφημερίδες και τους δημοσιογράφους της τηλεόρασης: βρείτε χρόνο και κάνετε τον κόπο να ερευνήσετε και τις δύο πλευρές της ιστορίας την επόμενη φορά που θα αναφέρετε ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα. Βάλτε το ατύχημα στο σωστό του πλαίσιο, εκείνο των εκατομμυρίων τόνων φορτίου που παραδίδονται με ασφάλεια σε απόσταση δισεκατομμυρίων μιλίων στα τέσσερα σημεία του ορίζοντα από ταλαντούχο, άριστα εκπαιδευμένο, απόλυτα εξειδικευμένο και αφοσιωμένο εργατικό δυναμικό.
*-Και, τέλος, στους 1,5 εκατομμύριο ναυτικούς του κόσμου, θα ήθελα να διαβιβάσω αυτό το μήνυμα*: ολόκληρη η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα εκτιμά εσάς, καθώς και τις απαραίτητες υπηρεσίες σας. Εχει επίγνωση των συνθηκών στις οποίες εργάζεστε, κατανοεί τις θυσίες που κάνετε, ενδιαφέρεται για σας και εργάζεται για να εξασφαλίσει την ασφάλεια και προστασία σας, προσευχόμενη να έχετε πάντοτε γαλήνιες θάλασσες, ευνοϊκούς ανέμους και ασφαλή επιστροφή στα σπίτια σας, την οποία σας εύχεται ολόψυχα».
*Η ζωή στη θάλασσα* 
Στόχος του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού είναι να βγάλει από την «αφάνεια» το ρόλο του ναυτικού στην καθημερινότητα των ανθρώπων. 
«Στη σύγχρονη παγκόσμια οικονομία, εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι σε όλο τον κόσμο βασίζονται στα πλοία για τη μεταφορά πλήθους αγαθών, καυσίμων, τροφίμων, και προϊόντων από τα οποία εξαρτιόμαστε όλοι. 
Ωστόσο, για τους περισσότερους από αυτούς, η ναυτιλία, για να μην αναφέρουμε το τεράστιο φάσμα συναφών ναυτιλιακών δραστηριοτήτων, που μαζί αποτελούν αυτό που γενικά αποκαλούμε ''ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία'', δεν έχει ιδιαίτερα δυνατό αντίκτυπο στην προσωπική τους αντίληψη. Η ίδια η φύση της ναυτιλίας την καθιστά κατά κάποιον τρόπο βιομηχανία του ''παρασκηνίου''.
Για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους, τον περισσότερο καιρό, τα πλοία απλώς είναι ''αόρατα και ανύπαρκτα''», επισημαίνει ο κ. Μητρόπουλος και προσθέτει:
«Το ίδιο, κατά συνέπεια, μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι συμβαίνει και με τους ναυτικούς που κινούν τον παγκόσμιο στόλο, παρά το γεγονός ότι η παγκόσμια οικονομία εξαρτάται απόλυτα από την παρουσία τους. Οι ναυτικοί είναι πράγματι το λιπαντικό, χωρίς το οποίο η μηχανή του εμπορίου απλώς θα σταματούσε προοδευτικά να λειτουργεί. 
Είναι φυσικά λυπηρό που το εργατικό δυναμικό δεν απολαμβάνει την αναγνώριση και κατά κύριο λόγο συνήθως θεωρείται δεδομένο. Όταν, για παράδειγμα, ανάβουμε το φως, γενικά δεν σκεφτόμαστε όλους εκείνους που εργάστηκαν στους διάφορους τομείς της εξόρυξης πετρελαίου και τη διαδικασία παραγωγής και, στη συνέχεια, στις βιομηχανίες παραγωγής και μετάδοσης ενέργειας για να γίνει αυτό δυνατό», ενώ τονίζει: «Ούτε όταν καθόμαστε στο τραπέζι για να φάμε κάθε ημέρα ψωμί σκεφτόμαστε ποιος έφερε το σπόρο με τον οποίο ο αρτοποιός μπόρεσε να το φτιάξει. 
Ούτε όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα βαρύ χειμώνα σκεφτόμαστε ποιος μετέφερε από την πηγή του το πετρέλαιο που ζεσταίνει τα σπίτια μας ή τα καύσιμα για την ενέργεια από την οποία εξαρτιόμαστε όλοι σήμερα. 
Λοιπόν, ίσως θα έπρεπε να το κάνουμε αυτό και σίγουρα δεν θα έπρεπε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν πρόσχημα για να εξακολουθήσουμε να επιτρέπουμε ώστε ο ναυτικός, που βοηθά να συμβούν αυτά, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να αγνοείται η παρουσία του ή, στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, να υφίσταται άσχημη μεταχείριση»
*Απαιτητικό το ναυτικό επάγγελμα* 

Ο γ.γ. του ΙΜΟ, *Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος,* αναγνωρίζει ότι το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού είναι δύσκολο και απαιτητικό, με το δικό του σύνολο μοναδικών πιέσεων και κινδύνων. «Στο τέλος μιας μεγάλης και έντονης ημέρας, δεν υπάρχει η επιστροφή στο σπίτι και την οικογένεια, ούτε απόγευμα με φίλους στην ταβέρνα ή το μπαρ, καμία αλλαγή σκηνικού, καμία πιθανότητα για κανονική χαλάρωση, εκτόνωση ή ηρεμία», αναφέρει και καταλήγει: 
«Μόνο ο αδυσώπητος βόμβος των μηχανών και η ασταμάτητη κίνηση του πλοίου, που δεν είναι μόνο ο χώρος εργασίας των ναυτικών, αλλά και το σπίτι τους, 24 ώρες την ημέρα, επτά ημέρες την εβδομάδα, για εβδομάδες και συχνά για μήνες. Και πάντα, στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους υπάρχει η πιθανότητα φυσικών και άλλων απεχθών κινδύνων, όπως επιθέσεις πειρατών, αδικαιολόγητη κράτηση του πλοίου και εγκατάλειψή τους σε ξένα λιμάνια».

----------


## roussosf

παρα πολυ καλα τα λεει ο γγ του ΙΜΟ
εκεινο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι απο τους επτα φορεις που απευθυνεται , ο πρωτος ειναι η ναυτιλιακη κοινοτητα ως εργοδοτης ,
ο τελευταιος ειναι οι ναυτεργατες
και οι υπολοιποι πεντε αφορουν τον κρατικο μηχανισμο ( οποιουδηποτε κρατους ) ο οποιος και εχει κατα την γνωμη μου και το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ευθυνης για το καταντημα του επαγγελματος
οσον αφορα την χωρα μας καλυτερα να ασχοληθουμε με το champion league νομιζω οτι ειναι ποιο σοβαρο :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Απο το Marinews


- Έρευνα της PwC για την αξιολόγηση των πληρωμάτων των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών:

•	Οι περισσότερες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες εφαρμόζουν διαφορετικό σύστημα αξιολόγησης για τα πληρώματα από το προσωπικό στεριάς

•	Κριτήριο αξιολόγησης των αξιωματικών η συνεργασία με διαφορετικές κουλτούρες

•	Το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού έχει ζήτηση όχι όμως και προσφορά από Έλληνες αξιωματικούς


 Οι ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες εμπιστεύονται περισσότερο τους  Έλληνες αξιωματικούς, αλλά ο αριθμός των διαθέσιμων αξιωματικών στη χώρα  μας περιορίζεται. Αυτό είναι ένα βασικό συμπέρασμα της έρευνας  συστημάτων αξιολόγησης της απόδοσης των πληρωμάτων των ναυτιλιακών  εταιρειών που διεξήγαγε η PwC στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο. Στην έρευνα  συμμετείχαν γενικοί διευθυντές, διευθυντές προσωπικού στόλου, διευθυντές  ανθρώπινου δυναμικού από δώδεκα ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες με έδρα στην  Ελλάδα, στην Κύπρο, στη Δανία και στη Σουηδία. Το δείγμα της έρευνας  καλύπτει 39.500 ναυτικούς και 1.320 πλοία.

Τα συστήματα αξιολόγησης της απόδοσης του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού δίνουν  πολύτιμα στοιχεία στη διοίκηση μιας επιχείρησης. Στόχος τους είναι η  εναρμόνιση των προσπαθειών όλων των εργαζομένων με τη στρατηγική της  επιχείρησης, και με βάση τα αποτελέσματά τους αποφασίζονται οι αμοιβές, η  εκπαίδευση, οι μετακινήσεις και οι προαγωγές.

Τα συστήματα αυτά έχουν ιδιαίτερη σημασία στη ναυτιλία, έναν κλάδο με  ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά και μοναδικές συνθήκες εργασίας των πληρωμάτων.  Όλες οι εταιρείες που συμμετείχαν στην έρευνα διαθέτουν σύστημα  αξιολόγησης για τους ναυτικούς, το οποίο όμως είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό  που χρησιμοποιείται για την αξιολόγηση του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού στην  ξηρά.  Συνήθως δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο συστημάτων, αν και σε  κάποιες περιπτώσεις βασίζονται στις ίδιες εταιρικές αξίες. 

Μερικά από τα συμπεράσματα της έρευνας που παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον τόσο  για τον κλάδο της ναυτιλίας όσο και για εργασιακά θέματα: 

Οι ναυτιλιακές χρησιμοποιούν τα συστήματα αξιολόγησης για να επιτύχουν  την κατάλληλη σύνθεση των πληρωμάτων και να αξιολογήσουν τις  επαναπροσλήψεις των ναυτικών 
Σχεδόν όλες οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που συμμετείχαν στην έρευνα (δέκα  στις δώδεκα) χρησιμοποιούν τα συστήματα αξιολόγησης για να σχεδιάσουν  την επάνδρωση των πληρωμάτων τους, με στόχο να επιτύχουν την καλύτερη  σύνθεση του πληρώματος έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει ένα καλό κλίμα συνεργασίας,  χωρίς προστριβές κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Επίσης, βάσει των  συστημάτων αξιολόγησης, εξετάζουν αν θα επαναπροσλάβουν ή όχι ένα  ναυτικό. 

Οι εταιρείες με έδρα στο εξωτερικό συνδέουν τα συστήματα αξιολόγησης με τις αμοιβές των εργαζομένων
Εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η χρήση του συστήματος αξιολόγησης της  απόδοσης των πληρωμάτων για τον καθορισμό, ή μη, των μισθολογικών  αυξήσεων ή των bonus. Λίγες από τις εταιρείες που συμμετείχαν στην  έρευνα, κυρίως με έδρα στο εξωτερικό, συνδέουν άμεσα τα αποτελέσματα της  αξιολόγησης με τις αποφάσεις που αφορούν αμοιβές. 

Εκπαίδευση και ανάπτυξη των εργαζομένων
Περισσότερες από τις μισές εταιρείες που συμμετείχαν στην έρευνα δήλωσαν  ότι συνδέουν το σύστημα αξιολόγησης με την εκπαίδευση και την ανάπτυξη  των γνώσεων και ικανοτήτων των πληρωμάτων, καθώς και με τη διαχείριση  της επαγγελματικής σταδιοδρομίας τους. Η σύνδεση της αξιολόγησης με τη  σταδιοδρομία κυρίως για τις θέσεις των αξιωματικών.

Τα βασικά κριτήρια αξιολόγησης: Ψυχραιμία, γνώση των διαδικασιών και διαχείριση κρίσεων
•	Η πρώτη κατηγορία κριτηρίων αξιολόγησης αφορά δεξιότητες και  χαρακτηριστικά που πρέπει να διαθέτουν όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος, όπως η  ομαδικότητα, η εργατικότητα, η ωριμότητα αλλά και η ψυχραιμία.
•	Η δεύτερη κατηγορία αφορά τεχνικές ικανότητες ή γνώσεις που  διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα με το ιεραρχικό επίπεδο και τη φύση της  εργασίας. Ενδεικτικά αυτή η κατηγορία περιλαμβάνει την αγγλική γλώσσα,  τη γνώση των διαδικασιών σχετικά με το περιβάλλον και τη συμμόρφωση σε  αυτές, καθώς και την ικανότητα δημιουργίας αναφορών (μόνο για τους  αξιωματικούς).
•	Τέλος, στις ηγετικές και διοικητικές ικανότητες που αφορούν μόνο στους  αξιωματικούς περιλαμβάνονται ο σχεδιασμός, η οργάνωση των εργασιών, οι  σχέσεις με το πλήρωμα, η διαμόρφωση κατάλληλου εργασιακού κλίματος,  καθώς και η ικανότητα διαχείρισης κρίσεων και πιεστικών καταστάσεων.


Με βάση τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας, η PwC εντοπίζει ορισμένες από τις  προκλήσεις που αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.

Έλλειψη Ελλήνων αξιωματικών και ναυτικών
Σύμφωνα με αρκετούς συμμετέχοντες στην έρευνα, ο αριθμός των διαθέσιμων  αξιωματικών και ναυτικών στην ελληνική αγορά εργασίας έχει περιοριστεί  σημαντικά τα τελευταία χρόνια.  Αυτό αποδίδεται στο ότι το επάγγελμα δεν  φαίνεται ελκυστικό στις νεότερες γενιές. Μακροπρόθεσμα, αυτή η  κατάσταση αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό κίνδυνο για τις ελληνικές εταιρείες, με  δεδομένο ότι τείνουν να εμπιστεύονται περισσότερο τους Έλληνες  αξιωματικούς. Αντίθετα, η έλλειψη ναυτικών δεν φαίνεται να αποτελεί  πρόβλημα για τις υπόλοιπες θέσεις στα πλοία.  Οι περισσότερες  ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες διαθέτουν γραφεία προσωπικού σε χώρες της  Ανατολικής Ασίας και της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης με στόχο να προσλαμβάνουν  φθηνότερο εργατικό δυναμικό. Επίσης, διαπιστώθηκε ότι δίνονται πολλές  παροχές στους αξιωματικούς για να παραμείνουν στην εταιρεία.  Η διάθεση  σημαντικών παροχών συνδέεται άμεσα με την έλλειψη αξιωματικών στον κλάδο  της ναυτιλίας.

Ανάγκη επικοινωνίας και συνεργασίας με διαφορετικές κουλτούρες
Έχοντας να διοικήσουν πληρώματα με πολυεθνική σύνθεση, οι αξιωματικοί  πρέπει να αναπτύξουν τις ηγετικές τους ικανότητες έτσι ώστε να μπορούν  να επικοινωνήσουν και να διαχειριστούν αποτελεσματικά ανθρώπους  διαφορετικής κουλτούρας, εργασιακής νοοτροπίας και πεποιθήσεων.  Κατά  συνέπεια, η αποτελεσματική διαχείριση της διαφορετικότητας αποτελεί  κριτήριο αξιολόγησης της απόδοσης των αξιωματικών.  Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη  την περιορισμένη απήχηση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος στις νέες γενιές των  Ελλήνων, φαίνεται ότι η διαχείριση της διαφορετικότητας θα συνεχίσει να  αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό ζήτημα για τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.

----------


## gagarin

Οι ίδιες συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει πολλές φορές από ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν στην ναυτιλία και το συμπέρασμα είναι πάντα ένα, ποιός θα δεχτεί να δουλέψει με 8χ4600/12=3066¤ τον μήνα όταν στην στεριά μπορεί να βρει τουλάχιστον τα μισά και να είναι κάθε μέρα με την οικογένεια του. Εδώ δεν βάζουν ούτε ιντερνετ, τα μόνο μέρη στον κόσμο χωρίς ιντερνετ, η μισή Αφρική ένα τμήμα της Ασίας και τα πλοία.

----------


## Leo

Δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα από την BIMCO η επιστολή του Γενικού Γραμματέα του ΙΜΟ κ. Ευθίμιου Μητρόπουλου προς τους ναυτικούς του κόσμου.


LetterToSeafarers_fm_imo.ashx.pdf

----------


## Natsios

> Οι ίδιες συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει πολλές φορές από ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν στην ναυτιλία και το συμπέρασμα είναι πάντα ένα, ποιός θα δεχτεί να δουλέψει με 8χ4600/12=3066¤ τον μήνα όταν στην στεριά μπορεί να βρει τουλάχιστον τα μισά και να είναι κάθε μέρα με την οικογένεια του. Εδώ δεν βάζουν ούτε ιντερνετ, τα μόνο μέρη στον κόσμο χωρίς ιντερνετ, η μισή Αφρική ένα τμήμα της Ασίας και τα πλοία.


 
Ειναι σεβαστη η άποψη σου φίλε μου και τη συμμεριζομαι. Εξάλου οι αποφάσεις ζωής είναι προσωπικές και δύσκολες. Έγω θα ΄παραθέσω ένα μικρό αντίλογο στο παραπανω σχολιο σου. ΄
Καταρχήν ξεκινάς δέχοντας οτι θα δουλέψεις στην στεριά με τα μισά λεφτά δηλαδή περίπου $ 1500  αρα περιπου Euro 1100-1200. Για το θέμα της οικογενειας δεν μπορώ να πω κατι είναι σεβαστό και πάλι θεμα καθενώς η οικογενειακη κ επαγγελματική του επιλογή.  Να ξέρεις όμως οτι και τα Euro 1200 δεν είναι εύκολα στης μέρες μας στη ξηρά. Περα αυτού σκέψου τι βαθμό θα έχεις αν συνεχίσεις την καριερα σου ως αξιωματικός του εμπορικού ναυτικού στη ηλικία των 30-35 και τι απολαβές θα έχεις τότε. Είναι πολλοί οι 30αρηδες που παλεύουν με νύχια και με δοντια για τα Euro 1200 που λες στη ξηρα και προσπαθούν με αυτα να ξεκινήσουν σπίτια και οικογένειες. Εκτώς αυτού να είσια σίγουρος οτι μετα απο μια επιτυχημενη πορεία ως αξιοματικός θα υπάρξει και μια θέση στη στεριά σε κάποια ναυτιλιακη με καλύτερο μισθό απο άλλο κλάδο/εταιρία και αν εχεις κανει το κομπόδεμα σου θα είσαι ανετος να βγεις σε σχετικα μικρή ηλικια. Αν τα ήξερα και εγω αυτά να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα είχα στρίψει αλλού πριν καποια χρόνια

----------


## antonis0712

εγω παντως βλεπω οτι υπαρχει μεγαλη ανεργια!!!!!!κανεις δεν θελει να παει να εργαστει σε 1 πλοιο απο οτι λετε,ακομα και αυτοι που ηδη εργαζονται θελουν να φυγουν και τελικα οι εταιριες δεν περνουν πληρωματα γιατι εχουν αρκετους και επισεις εχουν παρα πολλες αιτησεις που περιμενουν,χμμμμμ κατι δεν παει καλα εδω.εγω ανηκω στις αιτησεις που ακομα περιμενω τηλ.για δουλεια.αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει

----------


## nikos73

Καλησπερα, ειμαι νεος στο χώρο, εβγαλα πρόσφατα φυλλάδιο και τα σωστικά.
Ενδιαφέρομαι να δουλέψω στο χώρο της μηχανης των πλοιων σαν λαδάς, καθαριστής κτλ. (οχι στην ακτοπλοοια)
Θα ηθελα να μου πείτε αν ξερετε ποσο ευκολο ειναι να βρω καποια εταιρια για να εργαστω.
Ξερω οτι για κατωτερα πληρωματα προτιμουν τους αλλοδαπους, αλλα απο τη σχολη εμαθα οτι μεσα στο 2013 οι μισθοι θα εξισωθουν.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## SteliosK

*Στο 27% η ανεργία στους ναυτικούς* 
*Χωρίς εργασία 4.355 εργαζόμενοι το Δεκέμβριο, σε σύνολο 16.000*

 Με ιλιγγιώδεις ρυθμούς αυξάνεται η ανεργία στους ναυτικούς, αφού στο  τέλος του 2012 οι καταγεγραμμένοι στο Γραφείο Ευρέσεως Ναυτικής Εργασίας  έφτασαν τους 4.355 σε σύνολο περίπου 16.000 εν ενεργεία Ελλήνων  ναυτικών, ποσοστό 27%, ενώ το ποσοστό της ανεργίας στη χώρα ήταν στο  26,8% τον Οκτώβριο.
Οι αριθμοί έρχονται σε αντίθεση, ωστόσο, με  τις προθέσεις που έχει εκφράσει η κυβέρνηση, που θεωρεί τη ναυτιλία έναν  από τους κλάδους που θα στηριχθεί η χώρα για τη καταπολέμηση της  ανεργίας.
Σημειώνεται ότι η ανεργία στον κλάδο μεγαλώνει σταθερά  κάθε μήνα, αφού το Νοέμβριο του 2012 ο αριθμός των ανέργων ήταν 4.046,  και τον Οκτώβριο 3.724. Επίσης τον Αύγουστο του 2012, στο «peak»  θεωρητικά της ζήτησης για ναυτική εργασία ειδικά στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία  οι άνεργοι ναυτικοί είχαν φτάσει τους 3.166, όταν τον Αύγουστο του 2008  ήταν μόλις 506.
Η αύξηση της ανεργίας στο ναυτικό κλάδο, έχει  σημάνει συναγερμό στη Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία η οποία θεωρεί ότι  με τις νέες διατάξεις που προβλέπει το σχέδιο νόμου του υπουργείου  Ναυτιλίας για την ακτοπλοΐα, ο αριθμός των άνεργων ναυτικών θα  πολλαπλασιασθεί.

Σε χθεσινή συνέντευξη Τύπου που έδωσε η Ομοσπονδία για να εξηγήσει τους  λόγους για τους οποίους αποφάσισε να προχωρήσει σε 48ωρη απεργιακή  κινητοποίηση στις 31 Ιανουαρίου, ζητήθηκε η άμεση ανάκληση του σχεδίου  νόμου. Όπως σημείωσε ο γ.γ. της ΠΝΟ Γιάννης Χαλάς, το σχέδιο νόμου του  υπουργείου αποτελεί casus belli για τους ναυτικούς.
Από την  πλευρά του ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΠΕΝ, Γιώργος Βλάχος σημείωσε ότι με τις  πολιτικές που ακολουθούνται θα σβήσει η ναυτική παράδοση της χώρας.
Ο  πρόεδρος της ΠΕΝΕΝ, Αντώνης Νταλακογιώργος, μεταξύ άλλων, τόνισε ότι με  τις διατάξεις που σχεδίου, ειδικά κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες θα  απασχολείται το 35% των πληρωμάτων που εργάζονται σήμερα. Τέλος, ο  πρόεδρος της ΠΕΜΕΝ, Σάββας Τσιμπόγλου επεσήμανε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν  είναι μόνο των ναυτικών, αλλά όλων των Ελλήνων και θα πρέπει η ΠΝΟ να το  αναδείξει το επόμενο διάστημα.
*Η άλλη άποψη* 
Ωστόσο  το ΙΟΒΕ σε πρόσφατη μελέτη του αναφέρει ότι μέσα στα επόμενα τρία χρόνια  εάν υπάρξει ένα εθνικό σχέδιο και ένα σταθερό πολιτικό και φορολογικό  πλαίσιο ο κλάδος της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας μπορεί να συμβάλει στη  σημαντική μείωση της ανεργίας προσθέτοντας πάνω από 360.000 άμεσες και  έμμεσες θέσεις εργασίας, ενώ παράλληλα η συνεισφορά του στην εθνική  οικονομία θα μπορούσε να διπλασιαστεί εντός των επόμενων τριών ετών και  πάντως μέχρι και το τέλος του 2016.
Σε ό,τι αφορά τη ναυτική  εργασία αναφέρει ότι η ενίσχυση της ναυτιλιακής επιχειρηματικότητας  πρέπει να συνοδεύεται και από επενδύσεις στη δημιουργία ευρείας  «δεξαμενής» εκπαιδευμένων Ελλήνων ναυτικών.
Σε άλλη περίπτωση,  σημειώνει, σημαντικά αναμένονται να είναι τα προβλήματα και στα  ναυτιλιακά γραφεία, τα οποία αδυνατώντας να καλύψουν τις οργανικές  θέσεις με έμπειρους ναυτικούς (που θα στελεχώσουν τμήματα διαχείρισης,  ναυλώσεων και τεχνικών) θα αναγκαστούν να μεταφέρουν την έδρα εργασίας  σε χώρες που η προσφορά εξειδικευμένου εργατικού δυναμικού είναι  αυξημένη.
*
Και στους αξιωματικούς* 
Ενα σημείο με  ιδιαίτερη σημασία είναι ότι η ανεργία δεν πλήττει μόνο τα κατώτερα  πληρώματα, όπως συνέβαινε τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά και τους αξιωματικούς  καταστρώματος και μηχανής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα οι άνεργοι πλοίαρχοι α΄, β΄  και γ΄ ανέρχονταν σε 880 το Δεκέμβριο του 2012, και οι μηχανικοί στους  365.
Έντονο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουν οι ναύτες με 410 ανέργους, οι  ναύκληροι με 341 ανέργους, οι ναυτοπαίδες με 254 ανέργους, οι  θαλαμηπόλοι όλων των βαθμών έχουν 892 ανέργους και οι μάγειροι 255.


Πηγή naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Eng

Προς Nikos73




> Καλησπερα, ειμαι νεος στο χώρο, εβγαλα πρόσφατα φυλλάδιο και τα σωστικά.
> Ενδιαφέρομαι να δουλέψω στο χώρο της μηχανης των πλοιων σαν λαδάς, καθαριστής κτλ. (οχι στην ακτοπλοοια)
> Θα ηθελα να μου πείτε αν ξερετε ποσο ευκολο ειναι να βρω καποια εταιρια για να εργαστω.
> Ξερω οτι για κατωτερα πληρωματα προτιμουν τους αλλοδαπους, αλλα απο τη σχολη εμαθα οτι μεσα στο 2013 οι μισθοι θα εξισωθουν.
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Καλησπερα, μπορεις να ξεκινησεις την αναζητηση των αποριων σου απο αυτο το θεμα..

----------


## Apostolos

Που φθάσαμε να παρακαλάμε να μειωθούν οι μοισθοί των ναυτικών....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν νομίζουμε ότι το να δουλευουμε πιο φτηνά από τους Ασιάτες είναι η λύση έχουμε λάθος ρότα...

Τώρα πια και οι Ασιάτεες έχουν ανακαλύψει ότι το σύστημα με τα φτηνά μισοεκπαιδευμένα πληρώματα που απλώς θα είναι στο βαπόρι για την καθημερινή δουλειά και στα δύσκολα (επιθεωρήσεις, επισκευές κ.λπ.) θα τρέχει κόσμος από το γραφείο δεν περπατάει. Ήδη στη Σιγκαπούρη, στις Φιλιππίνες  μιλάνε σοβαρά για την ναυτική εκπάιδευση με σκοπό να αποκτήσουν εκπαιδευμένα και καταρτισμ ένα πληρώματα (μέχρι και στη Νιγηρία σκέφτονται να δημιουργήσουν ...ναυτικό πανεπιστήμιο). Εμείς είμαστε στην κοσμάρα μας.

Πισρτέυω ότι στη θάλασσα υπάρχουν δουλειές. Να δώσω δυο προσωπικά παραδέιγματα, φίλος καπετάνιος σε ξένη εταιρέια κρουαζιέρας μόλις ίσα ίσα ένα μήνα έμεινε ξέμπαρκος και μετά τον φωνάξανε να φύγει ξανά για Μαιάμι, άλλος φίλος μου πρώτος μηχανικός σε γκαζάδικα ξεμπάρκαρε τα Χριστούγεννα και όταν τον πήρα λίγο καιρό να κανονίσουμε τώρα τις απόκριες να πιούμε κανα κρασί μου είπε ότι τον φωνάξανε να μπαρκάρει και τώρα που γράφω είναι ήδη στο βαπόρι κι έχει παραλάβει, δεν νομίζω τα δύο φιλαράκια μου να έιναι η εξαίρεση.
 Αλλά υπάρχουν για εκπαιδευμένους και καταρτισμένους ανθρώπους. Το ναυτικό επάγγελμα ήταν πάντα απαιτητικό (ακόμα και τις εποχές που αρκούσε να πιάνουν λίγο τα χέρια σου για να μπαρκάρεις) είναι δύσκολο και επικίνδυνο, πρέπει να μένει κάποιος μακριά από την οικογένειά τοθυ και να μπορέι να συμβιώνει αρμονικά με το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα εικοσιτέσσερις ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο, δεν μπορέι να το ακολουθήσει ο ο οποιοσδήποτε. Τώρα πιά όμως οι απαιτήσεις έχουν αυξηθεί οι κανονισμοί (MARPOL, SOLAS) έχουν γίνει αυστηρότεροι, τα λιμάνια (PORT STATE CONTROL) είναι πολύ αυστηρά στους ελέγχους τους, τα μεγέθη και οι ταχύτητες των βαποριών έχουν αυξηθέι αλλά και η θαλάσσια κυκλοφορία στα μεγάλα λιμάνια με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεται υψηλού επιπέδου πληρώματα ώστε να ανατπεξέλθουν στις απαιτήσεις. Τώρα πια υπάρχουν απαιτήσεις μέχρι και από το ναυτη ή τον καθαριστή γιατί ένα λάθος τους μπορέι να κοστίσει ακριβά (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ένα γερό προστιμο στη χειρότερη ατύχημα), στο βίντεο παρακάτω στην αρχή έχει αρκετά παραδέιγματα.

Εκτός από την ακτοπλοΐα (ίσως να είχαν δίκιο αυτοί που έλεγαν παλίοτερα ότι ήταν το κρατικοδίαιτο κομμάτι της ναυτιλίας και να πληρώνει την κατέρευση των οικονομικών της Ελλάδας, αλλά μπορέι αν έιναι και άλλοι λόγοι) στην ποντοπόρο και την κρουαζιέρα υπάρχουν δουλειές (μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν σε αυτό το θέμα υπάρχει μια μελέτη του ΙΜΟ για έλειψη πληρωμάτων στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία). Είναι για ανθρώπους που θα είναι αφοσιωμένοι για μια καριέρα στη θάλασσα και θα προσπαθούν για συνεχή επιμόρφωση και κατάρτιση. Όπως έγραψα αλλού αυτό θα πρέπει αν είναι το πλεονέκτημα του Έλληνα ναυτικού να μπορέι να λέει "ζητάω περισσότερα λεφτά αλλά θα τα βγάλεις από τις ζημιές τα ντιτένσιον  και τα πρόστιμα που θα γλιτώσεις και πάλι κέρδισμένος θα είσαι". Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν για ανθρώπους που θέλουν να κάνουν μια αρπαχτή στη θάλασσα μέχρι να μαζέψουν λεφφτά για να ανοίξουν τυροπιτάδικο ή μέχρι να μπουν στο δημόσιο. Βέβαια η δυνατότητα εναλλαγής εργασίας από στεριά σε θάλασσα πρέπει να υπάρχει αλλά και πάλι χρειάζεται υψηλού επιπέδου κατάρτιση ώστε να μπορέι να αποδίδει και στα δύο (πχ να μπορέι να λειτουργήσει αποδιοτικά και στο περιβάλλον του βαποριού και στο περιβάλλον του γραφείου).

Οπότε καταλλήγω ότι για να εκμεταλευτούμε τις ευκαιρίες που δίνει η ναυτιλία χρειάζεται να επενδύσουμε στη ναυτική εκπαίδευση, και την ποιότητα των πληρωμάτων. Πρέπει αν επενδύσουν όλοι Το κράτος, οι εταιρείες και οι ίδιοι οι ναυτικοί. Οι ναυτικόι με συνεχή επιμόρφωση και ενημέρωση με σεμινάρια, διάβασμα και παρακολούθηση προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης, ευτυχώς η νέα *STCW* προβλέπει και κατάρτιση από απόσταση ή μέσω δικτύου οπότε αυξάνονται οι δυνατότητες και πέρα από τα ΚΕΣΕΝ.

Στο βιντεάκι περακάτω φάινονται πιο παραστατικά αυτά που με οδήγησαν στις σκέψεις παραπάνω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι σαν συμπλήρωμα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, θα πρέπει να έχουμε και προτάσεις ώστε να βελτιωθούν οι συνθήκες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος αλλά και αν διευκολύνονται οι ναυτικοί να βελτιώνονται επαγγελματικά. 
       Έτσι θα είναι πιο εύκολο να έλθουν άξιοι άνθρωποι στη θάλασσα          

Το βίντεο παρακάτω (της ίδιας σειράς με αυτό στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα) συμφωνεί με αυτό που έγραψα πριν ότι στη θάλασσα υπάρχουν δουλειές  και δείχνει αρκετές προτάσεις για να έλθει κόσμος στη θάλασσα. Πολλές από ατές τις είχαμε συζητήσει στις προηγούμενες σελίδες

----------


## DimitrisP

_Παιδιά, καλημέρα! Σαν πρωτόμπαρκος και γω και ίσως σαν αφελώς πιστεύων ότι θα βρω δουλειά σαν πλήρωμα σε πλοίο (ποντοπόρα, πάντα), λόγω ηλικίας (41 ετών) και λόγω ιθαγένειας (είμαι απ τους τυχερούς - άτυχους, που το να είσαι έλληνας για κατώτερο πλήρωμα θεωρείται μειονέκτημα, μιας και οι "τσολιάδες" των ναυτιλιακών προτιμούν κάθε λογής ασιάτες γι αυτές τι θέσεις), θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής: Σε λίγο καιρό περνάω από Σωστικά στον Ασπρόπυργο, σε συζήτηση που είχα με άνθρωπο του χώρου, μου είπε πως, ΑΝ σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του και μπαρκάρω, μπορώ να πάω τώρα η αργότερα σαν δόκιμος πλοίαρχος και μετά από δύο χρόνια να δώσω για δίπλωμα ανθυποπλοιάρχου. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί, γιατί μου φάινεται κάπως....απίστευτο! Επειτα επειδή όλοι γνωρίζουμε την κρίση που υπάρχει ΚΑΙ αυτό το επάγγελμα, γνωρίζει κανείς κάποια εταιρεία που να ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΥΠΟΨΙΑ ότι προτιμάει Ελληνες για κατώτερο πλήρωμα? ΑΝ όχι, κάποιο πράκτορα ίσως στον οποίο θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ? Σας ευχαριστώ!_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για μία εταιρέια ξέρουμε σίγουρα αν και το μάθαμε με δυσάρεστο τρόπο, όταν συζητούσαμε για το βαπόρι που έιχαν πιάσει πειρατές *εδώ* είδαμε ότι είχε λοστρόμο, ναύτη και τζόβενο Έλληνες οπότε στην ENESEL του Λαιμού δουλέυουν Έλληνες σαν κατώτερο πλήρωμα, σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλες.
Με την υπηρεσία μπορέις να βγάλεις άδεια ναυκλήρου (λοστρόμου) που μπορεί να κυβερνα μικρά σκάφη αλλά δεν έιμαι σίγουρος τις συμβάινει με τη νέα STCW.

----------


## mastrokostas

2545_591653157545400_1536390656_n.jpg


Αυτη ειναι η αληθεια !!!  :Wink:

----------


## STRIKE

σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω το ναυτικό επάγγελμα στο μέλλον..(δεν τελείωσα το σχολείο).Λοιπόν,στο σχολείο είμαι καλό μαθητής αρα δεν θα έχω προβλημα με την βαθμολογία μεσα και εκτός τής ΑΕΝ.Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω(ναυτικοι)αν αξίζει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί μα την θάλασσα και θέλω να μου πείτε τα θετικά ,αρνητικά του επαγγέλματος σε συνδιασμό με την επαγγελματική απόκατάσταση.Δεν θελω να τελειώσω μια ΑΕΝ και να κάθομαι και να τρωω χρήματα.Θέλω να δουλέψω σε κάποιο πλοίο.Για αυτο ρωταω για την επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση.Επίσης από μικρό μου άρεσε πολύ η θάλασσα και δεν πάει να μου αρέσει άρα δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα με την διαβίωση στο πλοίο.Από την άλλη υπάρχει η αρνηση από τους γονείς μου όπως που θα πας στα πλοία;Θες να καταστρέψεις την ζωη σου;Η ζωη είναι για να καλοπαιρνάς και άλλα τέτοια...Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε.Η βοηθεια πολύτιμη


(ξερω οτι έχουν ανοιχτεί πολλα θέματα στο φορουμ αλλα είναι αρκετα πιο παλιά και πρίν την κρίση)

ΥΓ με ενδιαφέρει η σχολη των εμποροπλοιάρχων και όχι μηχανικών.Με ενδιαφέρει ο ποντοπόρος

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες αλλά και σε *αυτό* το θέμα. Η ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία ασχολέιται με τη διακίνηση αγαθών παγκοσμίως  οπότε επηρεάζεται από τις συνθήκες σε όλο τον κόσμο και όχι από την κατάσταση σε μια χώρα. Βέβαια υπήρχαν γεγονότα που επηρέασαν τη ναυτιλία σε όλο τον κόσμο και ειχαν φέρει κρίσεις στη ναυτιλία αλλά ξεπεράστηκαν, αλλά δεν ξέρει κανέις αν θα υπάρξουν άλλες.

----------


## χαρα

Καλησπέρα σας,

Το 2011 τέλειωσα την σχολή ναυπηγική στα ΑΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ, δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάτι πάνω στο αντικείμενο.

Είναι το όνειρο μου να ασχοληθώ με την ναυτιλία και ειδικότερα στο κομμάτι της μελέτης.

Θα παρακαλούσα λοιπόν όποιον έχει υπόψιν του κάποια θέση εργασίας στο ναυτιλιακό κλάδο να με ενημερώσει με προσωπικό μήνυμα.

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## amfibios

Για σε όλους.Θέλω να ρωτήσω εαν ναυτιλιακές εταιριες παίρνουν Έλληνες ναύτες.Ενδιαφέρομαι για τη μηχανή.Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μήπως τα έχεις μπερδέψει κάπως; Eάν παίρνουν ναύτες κ ενδιαφέρεσαι γιά την μηχανή; Δεν είναι Πολεμικό Ναυτικό...
Απ' όσο ξέρω οι Έλληνες  κατώτερο πλήρωμα στα ποντοπόρα ακόμα κ με ελληνική σημαία είναι προ πολλού παρελθόν.
Μόνο στην ακτοπλο'ι'α παίρνουν,αν έχεις μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη... :Single Eye:

----------


## amfibios

Ένα δικιο το έχεις.Λάθος διατύπωση ερώτησης.Απλά δεν γνωρίζω πώς λέγονται τα κατώτερα πληρώματα στη μηχανή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα δικιο το έχεις.Λάθος διατύπωση ερώτησης.Απλά δεν γνωρίζω πώς λέγονται τα κατώτερα πληρώματα στη μηχανή.


Καθαριστής,λιπαντής,μηχανοδηγός,δόκιμος μηχανικός.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανοίγει ο διάλογος για την επιστροφή των ελληνικών πληρωμάτων στα ποντοπόρα πλοία*

----------


## Michael

> *Ανοίγει ο διάλογος για την επιστροφή των ελληνικών πληρωμάτων στα ποντοπόρα πλοία*


Αν το σκεπτικό είναι να δουλεύουν και να σκυλοπνίγωνται δυο χρόνια ως τζόβενα, για μισθό κάτω των 1000 ευρώ (αλήθεια πόσο κάτω :Wink:  για να φτάσουν να πάρουν, αν θα πάρουν, 1400 ευρώ  και πάλι να σκυλοπνίγωνται, συγνώμη, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι και πολύ  ελπιδοφόρο...
Αυτό περισσότερο με εκμετάλευση μου μοιάζει παρά για ανάπτυξη... Μήπως να του βάλουμε να πληρώνουν και τα σιτηρέσιά τους;

Καλύτερα να φερουν τα λεφτά και να κάνουν επενδύσεις στην ελλάδα στο πρωτογενή τομέα ή αν θέλουν να πάρουν έλληνες να πάρουν σε κάθε πλοίο μόνο απο δυο ναυτές και να τους πληρώνουν κανονικά. 

Υπάρχει φτώχεια, αλλά υπάρχει και αξιοπρέπεια και είναι ντροπή να εκμεταλεύεσαι κυνικά την ανάγκη του άλλου και να παριστάνεις και τον φιλάνθρωπο και ευπατρίδη από πάνω...Τί να πω, ντροπή...

----------


## SteliosK

Ξέρεις Michael και αν τους πεις κάτι για τον μισθό ή απάντηση είναι ότι με αυτά τα λεφτά ένας που πεινάει θα δεχτεί να δουλέψει.. 

αλητεία..

----------


## jumpman

Να κάνω μια απλή ερώτηση. Οι Φιλιππινέζοι ναύτες πόσα παίρνουν, ξέρετε ;; Επιπλέον εδώ στη στεριά ένας ανειδίκευτος εργάτης πόσα παίρνει τώρα με την κρίση και αν έχει δουλειά; Πριν μιλήσουμε για αλητεία και δε ξέρω τι άλλο, καλό είναι να δούμε όλα τα δεδομένα.

----------


## SteliosK

Τα λεφτά που παίρνουν οι φιλιππινεζοι για την χώρα τους είναι πολύ καλά.Οι περισσότεροι έχουν κάτι σπίτια που δεν  φαντάζεσαι jumpman. 
Οκ κρίση έχουμε άλλα μην βγαίνουν (για να το παίξουν καλοί) και λένε για μισθό έως 1400¤ και αν πάρουν τόσο. Ο εργάτης έξω θα γυρίσει σπίτι του μετά από κάποια ώρα ο ναυτικός θα γυρίσει μετά από μήνες..

----------


## condor

> SteliosK 	 	 		 			 			
> Τα λεφτά που παίρνουν οι φιλιππινεζοι για την χώρα τους είναι πολύ  καλά.Οι περισσότεροι έχουν κάτι σπίτια που δεν  φαντάζεσαι jumpman. 
> Οκ κρίση έχουμε άλλα μην βγαίνουν (για να το παίξουν καλοί) και λένε για  μισθό έως 1400¤ και αν πάρουν τόσο. Ο εργάτης έξω θα γυρίσει σπίτι του  μετά από κάποια ώρα ο ναυτικός θα γυρίσει μετά από μήνες


μην σκέφτεστε οτι η δουλεία/ζωή στο καράβι είναι σαν της στεριάς

----------


## jumpman

Πρώτα από όλα γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πως είναι η δουλειά στο πλοίο, όπως επίσης ότι το βράδυ δεν γυρίζεις σπίτι σου αλλά στην καμπίνα σου. Αλλά δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι οι εφοπλιστές και οι εταιρείες τους  δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα για να μοιράζουν τα λεφτά τους. Τους μισθούς των Φιλιππινέζων τους ανέφερα γιατί τόσο μισθολόγιο μπορούν να προσφέρουν ώστε να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί απέναντι σε ξένες εταιρείες. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, εμείς εδώ έχουμε καλομάθει και τα 1400 ευρώ για τον ανιδείκευτο εργάτη μας φαίνονται λίγα. Να δω ποιος θα τα βρεί στη στεριά αυτά τα λεφτά. Όσο για το βιωτικό επίπεδο στις Φιλιππίνες, μην φοβάστε, έρχεται και εδώ και μετά θα μπαρκάρουν για ακόμα λιγότερα.

----------


## SteliosK

> μην σκέφτεστε οτι η δουλεία/ζωή στο καράβι είναι σαν της στεριάς


condor τη ζωή στο καράβι την ξέρω πολύ καλά γιατί τη ζω καθημερινά αρκετά χρόνια τώρα..


Και ΝΑΙ αυτά τα έως 1400 ευρώ στον έλληνα ναυτικό για την ποντοπόρο είναι πολύ λίγα. Οι εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται μέσα στην Ελλάδα (ΟΧΙ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ αλλά *εμπορικών πλοίων*) που βάζουν 
έλληνες ναύτες, μάγειρες κλπ *δίνουν πολύ περισσότερα!*

----------


## jumpman

Θέλει να εξηγήσεις φίλε μου γιατί τα 1400 ευρώ για τον Έλληνα ναυτικό είναι λίγα;; Ας το διαχωρίσουμε λίγο. Μιλάμε για τον Έλληνα ναύτη που πλέον δουλεύει μόνο στην ακτοπλοΐα, ο οποίος έχει και εμπειρία και γνώση της δουλειάς, για τον οποίο ναι θα είναι λίγα λόγω των ικανοτήτων του. Για τον νέο Έλληνα που δεν έχει καμία γνώση, καμία ναυτοσύνη, ειδικά αν δεν κατάγεται από νησί, καμία ειδίκευση στη στεριά, στην οποία πιθανόν να δουλεύει μεροκάματο ή με μισθό μέχρι 500 - 600 ευρώ το μήνα, τα 1400 ευρώ είναι αρκετά καλά. Λεφτά τα οποία θα βγαίνουν δύσκολα, όμως θα είναι τίμια και σίγουρα αν κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά. Τώρα για την ακτοπλοΐα που μιλάς, αυτό ο κλάδος της ναυτιλίας δεν ανταγωνίζεται την ποντοπόρο και επιπλέον σε αυτήν συμμετέχουν μόνο ελληνικές εταιρείς που έχουν όλες ελληνικά πληρώματα. Λόγω οτι δραστηριοποιούνται στο εσωτερικό είναι δυσκολότερο και να μειώσουν τα μισθολόγια στα κατώτερα πληρώματα. 

Μια ακόμη ερώτηση. Ποιος μισθός πιστεύεις οτι θα πρέπει να προσφερόταν από τους εφοπλιστές σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;

----------


## condor

λοιπόν νομίζω οτι έχουμε ανοίξει μια κουβέντα που ο σκόπος της είναι να μεταθέσει την άρνηση των γραφείων να ναυτολογήσουν Ελληνες στους ναυτικούς οι οποίοι αρνούνται να πάνε στα γραφεία τους.
Δίοτι εμείς εδώ μπορεί να συζητάμε αλλά πολλοί ναυτικοί δεν γνωρίζουν αυτό εδω το σαιτ.
Και σίγουρα περνάνε από τα γραφεία ή στέλνουν email πάρα πολλοί και ζητάνε εργασία.

όσα και να λέγονται οι προιστάμενοι των γραφείων δεν θέλουν να ναυτολογήσουν Έλληνες διοτι αν θέλαν Ελληνικά πληρώματα θα είχαν στα πλοία Ελληνικα πληρώματα. 
Τόσα απλά.
Και αν έχουν γνώσεις, ναυτοσύνη και ικανότητες είναι περιττά δίοτι οι περισσότεροι Φιλιπινέζοι που είναι στα πλοία ούτε αυτοι τις έχουν.

----------


## SteliosK

> Τώρα για την ακτοπλοΐα που μιλάς,


Eλπίζω μόνο να κατάλαβες ότι δεν ενοοώ Βlue star, HSW και λοιπές..γιατί ο ορισμένοι όταν ακούν ακτοπλοΐα αυτά τους ερχονται στο μυαλό.





> ειδικά αν δεν κατάγεται από νησί, καμία ειδίκευση στη στεριά


Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι από τα βουνά ή αν είσαι από νησί..στα βαπόρια αν έχεις όρεξη να δουλέψεις και να μάθεις το ίδιο καλά θα τα πας.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον condor σε όσα λέει στις τελευταίες σειρές..

----------


## jumpman

Προφανώς και λογίζω σαν ακτοπλοΐα μόνο τα επιβατικά που κάνουν δρομολόγια μεταξύ των νησιών μας και δε νομίζω να σου φαίνομαι από τη συζήτησή μας να μην ξέρω τι μου γίνεται. Επίσης είναι άλλο θέμα αν κάποιοι στα γραφεία των ναυτιλιακών δε θέλουν να βάλουν Έλληνες. Η συζήτηση είναι γύρω από το θέμα, αν το οικονομικό κομμάτι της πρότασης για εκ νέου επάνδρωσης των πλοίων με Ελληνικά πληρώματα και μάλιστα για ναύτες, είναι ικανοποιητικό. 

Συμφωνώ και με το γεγονός οτι αν έχεις όρεξη για δουλειά στο πλοίο θα τα καταφέρεις ανεξάρτητα από το που κατάγεσαι. Αλλά είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα να προσλαμβάνεις κάποιον που έχει κάποιες γνώσεις και εμπειρία και άλλο πράγμα να μην έχεις ιδέα. Δεν μπορείς να του δώσεις τα ίδια λεφτά. Θα ξεκινήσει από χαμηλά για να ανέβει. Τώρα για τους Φιλιππινέζους, ναι συμφωνώ οτι όταν ήρθαν στα πλοία σε σχέση με τους Έλληνες σε όλα τα αξιώματα πάνω στα πλοία, ήταν ένα τίποτα, αλλά σιγά σιγά αποκτούν γνώσεις και μπαίνουν στα πλοία σαν πρωτόμπαρκοι με περισσότερα εφόδια από οτι ένας Έλληνας. Βέβαια το μυαλό η ευστροφία και το φιλότιμο είναι αυτό που κερδίζει ακόμα, αλλά φαντάσου να έπαιρναν και οι Έλληνες τα ίδια και παραπάνω εφόδια. 

Παρόλα αυτά, στο διάλογό μας δε βλέπω να απαντάς σε ερώτηση που σου έχω θέσει, που πάνω κάτω δείχνει την άποψή σου πως θα γυρίσουν και πάλι τα Ελληνικά πληρώματα και πάλι στα ποντοπόρα πλοία σε οτι αφορά το οικονομικό σκέλος.

----------


## SteliosK

> *ακτοπλοΐα μόνο τα επιβατικά που κάνουν δρομολόγια μεταξύ των νησιών μας
> *


Αστο, καλή σου μέρα και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## jumpman

Συγγνώμη αλλά ήθελα να γράψω: *δε λογίζω σαν ακτοπλοΐα* *μόνο τα επιβατηγά*  και δε μπορώ να κάνω edit όλα μηνύματά μου και κυρίως το τελευταίο για να διορθώσω το λάθος μου. Δεν πειράζει, καλησπέρα από μένα και καλή συνέχεια γιατί από οτι φαίνεται απομονώνεις μόνο φράσεις δικές μου και δε μπορείς να απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα λογικά που σου έχω θέσει, ώστε να κάνουμε μια παραγωγική συζήτηση.

----------


## SteliosK

> Συγγνώμη αλλά ήθελα να γράψω: *δε λογίζω σαν ακτοπλοΐα* *μόνο τα επιβατηγά*  και δε μπορώ να κάνω edit όλα μηνύματά μου και κυρίως το τελευταίο για να διορθώσω το λάθος μου. Δεν πειράζει, καλησπέρα από μένα και καλή συνέχεια γιατί από οτι φαίνεται απομονώνεις μόνο φράσεις δικές μου και δε μπορείς να απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα λογικά που σου έχω θέσει, ώστε να κάνουμε μια παραγωγική συζήτηση.


Εγώ συγνώμη τότε που σε παρεξήγησα. 
όσον αφορά το ερώτημα σου τώρα, δεν είμαι ειδικός στο πόσο πρέπει να παίρνουν και πόσο πρέπει να φτάσουν οι μισθοί. Με ενοχλέι απλά σε ελληνική σημαία να παίρνει περισσότερα ο φιλιππίνος απ'οτι ο έλληνας.Το βλέπω σαν κοροιδία.. τόσα χρόνια γιατί δεν έκαναν τίποτα οι εφοπλιστές; μήπως επειδή αρκετοί έλληνες φεύγουν με ξένη σημαία λόγω εφορίας;

----------


## Michael

> Ξέρεις Michael και αν τους πεις κάτι για τον μισθό ή απάντηση είναι ότι με αυτά τα λεφτά ένας που πεινάει θα δεχτεί να δουλέψει.. 
> 
> αλητεία..


Είναι ακριβώς η κυνική ομολογία των αληθινων προθέσεων...

Εγώ πάντως διακρίνω πως υπάρχει μια μερίδα ελλήνων εφοπλιστών που μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να πατήσουν στην αναγκή του έλληνα που μαστίζεται από την κρίση και να εκμεταλευτούν τις ικανότητες του για πολύ χαμηλότερα χρήματα από αυτά που πραγματικά θα άξιζε. Αυτό μου ακούγεται καπως ανάλογο με τους μαυραγορίτες της κατοχής. Κι αυτοί σου λέγαν αμα θέλεις μου δίνεις τα κοσμήματα το σπίτι σου κτλ για να πάρεις ένα τενεκε λάδι... 

Ο έλληνας εκτός των φυσικών δεξιοτήτων είναι συνήθως και με δυο-τρια πτυχία, και δεν είναι δύσκολο να αποκτήσει ειδικές ναυτικές γνώσεις εφάμμιλες ή και σαφως ανώτερες των ασιατικών πληρωμάτων με μια σύντομη εκπαίδευση. Συνεπώς δεν είναι η περίπτωση του ανειδικευτού-αμόρφωτου εργάτη.

Κάτι που δεν φάινεται μάλιστα εκ πρώτης  όψεως, είναι πως μια τέτοια στρατιά χαμηλά αμοιβομένων ελλήνων νανυτικών, θα δημιουργήσει πιέσεις για ψαλίδισμα τόσο στους νεοεισερχόμενους αξιωματικούς (κάτι που ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει), όσο και στους ήδη εν ενεργεία. Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ο απώτερος μύχιος πόθος και σκοπός όσων εισηγούνται αυτούς τους νεωτερισμούς με περισσή ελαφρότητα και με το πρόσχημα της δήθεν φιλανθρωπίας και πατριωτισμού.

Ας κοιτάξουν να πρωτα μπαρκάρουν του δοκίμους των σχολών που δεν βρίσκουν βαπόρι, στην πρώτη ναυτιλαιακή δύναμη (!),  ώστε να μπορέσουν να πάνε στο επόμενο εξάμηνο της σχολής τους, και το ξαναβλέπουμε...

----------


## jumpman

Να επανέλθω στην κουβέντα μας με τα εξής:

Ξέρω ότι δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για να βγάζουμε μισθολόγια αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνετε μια προσωπική εκτίμηση για το πόσα πρέπει να πάρει ο Έλληνας ναυτικός σαν κατώτερο πλήρωμα. Συγνώμη που επιμένω σε αυτό, αλλά έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να αξιολογήσουμε και να στηρίξουμε το οτι οι έλληνες είναι καλύτεροι από τους Φιλιππινέζους. 

Δεύτερον, κανένας Έλληνας με δύο και τρία πτυχία δε θα πάει στη θάλασσα σαν ναύτης, γιατί δε θα αντέξει. Έχει μάθει αλλιώς σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Ο ίδιος Έλληνας με τα δύο - τρία πτυχία δε θα γίνει αγρότης και οποιαδήποτε άλλη δύσκολη χειρονακτική εργασία. Οπότε νομίζω ψάχνουμε για ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν καμία ειδίκευση, δηλαδή έχουν τελειώσει ένα Λύκειο και προσπαθούν να δουλέψουν μεροκάματο. Αυτοί λοιπόν μη έχοντας καμιά ειδίκευση θα μάθουν μια "τέχνη" και θα βγάζουν μισθό αξιοπρεπέστατο που στην στεριά δεν πρόκειται να βρούν. 

Τρίτον, οι εφοπλιστές, που δεν τους ονομάζω άγιους και φυσικά δεν είναι και φιλάνθρωποι με το να μοιράζουν χωρίς λόγο τα χρήματά τους και θα εκμεταλλευτούν καταστάσεις, δεν ήρθαν και είπαν θα σας πάρουμε με λιγότερα χρήματα από ότι δίνουμε στα ξένα πληρώματα. Απλά δίνουν τα ίδια χρήματα με τα ξένα πληρώματα και στους Έλληνες. Οπότε δε νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι μεμπτό και ικανό για να τους δίνετε τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς. 

Τέταρτον, το σκεπτικό σου μήπως είναι ένας τρόπος πίεσης για τη μείωση των μισθών και των Ελλήνων αξιωματικών μπορεί να είναι και σωστός, αλλά λες ότι ήδη το έχουν ξεκινήσει, οπότε δε νομίζω να χρειάζονται να βάλουν και Έλληνικά κατώτερα πληρώματα για να το πράξουν. Επίσης δεν σε κρατάει κανένας να πας σε ξένη σημαία και εταιρεία και να παίρνεις αυτά που θέλεις και αξίζεις. Να συμπληρώσω επίσης οτι οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες από τους μισθούς των αξιωματικών που υπάρχουν τώρα και ο μισθός ανεβαίνει με bonus από τον πλοιοκτήτη. Οπότε τα bonus νομικά μπορούν να τα σταματήσουν όποτε θέλουν.

Γενικά πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τα εξής: Αν δεν ξεκινήσεις με κάποιο μισθό έστω και χαμηλότερο, πως θα αποδείξεις οτι αξίζεις τα παραπάνω. Μόνο αν ξεκινήσεις και δείξεις οτι αξίζεις, τότε μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις και παραπάνω μισθό. Ναι η παράδοσή μας λέει οτι είμαστε καλύτεροι από ασιατικούς λαούς, ναι είμαστε νοητικά πιο ψηλά από όλους αυτούς. Αλλά έχουμε και κάμποσα αρνητικά στην πλάτη μας. Οι νέες γενιές πρέπει να πολεμούν και να προσπαθούν σκληρά για να αποδεικνύουν οτι είναι ισάξιοι με τους παλιούς και να βάζουν τα δυνατά τους να τους ξεπερνούν. Αυτό δε γίνεται όμως με τα λόγια. Οπότε κάθε νέο ελληνικό μέλος κατώτερου πληρώματος πρέπει να προσπαθήσει σκληρά για να αποδεικνύει όλα αυτά που υποστηρίζεται. Από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν, γιατί όσο νομίζουμε ότι αξίζουμε παραπάνω, τόσο χαμηλότερα θα πέφτουμε σε όλα. 

Τέλος να σας τονίσω και αυτό. Γείτονάς μου παλιός λοστρόμος, όταν μπάρκαρε για πρώτη φορά, αν θυμάμαι καλά τη δεκαετία του 50 ή του 60, πήγε να μάθει τη δουλειά χωρίς να παίρνει μισθό και πιστεύω οτι δεν ήταν ο μόνος. Ποιός νέος Έλληνας σήμερα το κάνει αυτό;; Κανείς.

Όσο για τους δοκίμους, από προσωπική εμπειρία, όσοι δεν έψαξαν και δεν κουράστηκαν δεν βρήκαν πλοίο. Ελάχιστοι που έψαξαν ήταν αυτοί που δεν βρήκαν και μάλλον όσο σκληρό και αν ακούγεται αυτοί δεν θα βρουν. Αυτό για όσους ξέρω εγώ, μπορεί όντως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά να έχει τύχει να πέσω σε άτομα που δεν έίχαν.

----------


## Michael

> κανένας Έλληνας με δύο και τρία πτυχία δε θα πάει στη θάλασσα σαν ναύτης, γιατί δε θα αντέξει. Έχει μάθει αλλιώς σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Ο ίδιος Έλληνας με τα δύο - τρία πτυχία δε θα γίνει αγρότης και οποιαδήποτε άλλη δύσκολη χειρονακτική εργασία. Οπότε νομίζω ψάχνουμε για ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν καμία ειδίκευση, δηλαδή έχουν τελειώσει ένα Λύκειο και προσπαθούν να δουλέψουν μεροκάματο. Αυτοί λοιπόν μη έχοντας καμιά ειδίκευση θα μάθουν μια "τέχνη" και θα βγάζουν μισθό αξιοπρεπέστατο που στην στεριά δεν πρόκειται να βρούν.


 Όντως υπάρχουν αρκετοί με πτυχιά που δεν θα πάνε να δουλέψουν σε μια δουλειά όχι απλά χειρονακτική, αλλά επίσης, και πιστεύω σ' αυτό τουλάχιστον δε θα διαφωνήσει κανείς, εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνη και ανθυγιεινή, και μάλιστα με τέτοιες αμοιβές και πολύ περισότερο "εργοδοτικές" νοοτροπίες. Από την άλλη όμως υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα με την χειρονακτική εργασία που μπορεί να πάνε είτε διότι δεν είναι επαρκώς πληροφορημένοι και τρέφουν διάφορες ψευδαισθήσεις είτε διότι έχουν μεγάλη ανάγκη είτε διότι απεγνωσμένα ελπίζουν σε κάτι καλύτερο μετέπειτα είτε διότι απλώς δεν μπορούν να κάθωνται άεργοι είτε για άλλους λόγους. Συνεπώς ο ισχυρισμός ότι θα είναι μόνο απόφοιτοι Λυκείου είναι κάπως απόλυτος και πάντως όχι τόσο ακριβής και αληθής. Άρα για αυτούς ο μισθός ένος _ανειδίκευτου_ έτσι όπως τον περιγράφεις με τα λεγόμενα σου δεν θα είναι "_αξιοπρεπέστατος_", συνεπώς θα είναι _αναξιοπρεπέστατος_...

Για τους δε ανειδίκευτους αν λάβει κάνεις υπόψιν του τον προαναφερόμενο λίαν υψηλό βαθμό επικινδυνότητας και ανθυγιεινότητας και τις λοιπές ιδιοτυπίες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος και δη εν Ελλάδι, εκτιμώ ότι το υπερθετικό του αξιοπρεπούς της εργασίας μπορεί να χάσει άνετα δυο-τρεις βαθμούς και να περάσει στην αρνητική βαθμίδα δηλαδή στην κατηγορία τουλάχιστον του "ό_χι και τόσο αξιοπρεπούς_". Για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής αμφιβάλω εάν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το ουσιαστικό του επιθέτου δύναται να συνεχίσει να χαρακτηρίζεται "_εργασία"._ Νομίζω πως μια τέτοια μορφή "εργασίας" είναι ορθότερο να περιγράφεται με τους όρους εκμετάλευση ή σύγχρονη δουλεία. Πλέον τούτων δε, νομίζω πως θα μπορούσαν αν επέλεγαν την αγροτική εργασία να βγάλουν ένα ισοδύναμο μεροκάματο και με λιγότερα ρίσκα και σε καλύτερες συνθήκες και ίσως και με καλύτερη  κοινωνική ασφάλιση. 




> Τρίτον, οι εφοπλιστές, που δεν τους ονομάζω αγίους και φυσικά δεν είναι και φιλάνθρωποι με το να μοιράζουν χωρίς λόγο τα χρήματά τους και θα εκμεταλλευτούν καταστάσεις, δεν ήρθαν και είπαν θα σας πάρουμε με λιγότερα χρήματα από ότι δίνουμε στα ξένα πληρώματα. Απλά δίνουν τα ίδια χρήματα με τα ξένα πληρώματα και στους Έλληνες. Οπότε δε νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι μεμπτό και ικανό για να τους δίνετε τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς.


Όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου γραφόμενα, δεν έδωσα ποτέ γενικό χαρακτηρισμό σε όλους τους εφοπλιστές ανεξαιρέτως. Τουναντίον δε ξεκίνησα μιλώντας ξεκάθαρα για μια _μερίδα_ ορισμένων μόνο και μάλιστα δεν χαρακτήρισα τα πρόσωπα, απλά περιέγραψα τι μου θυμίζει αυτό το μοτίβο συμπεριφοράς με βάση άμεσες και ζωντανές ακόμα στην μνήμη μου διηγήσεις της γιαγιάς μου και του πατέρα μου που τα έζησαν στο πετσί τους. 

Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει συμφωνία ως προς το δεδομένο της εκμετάλευσης αν κι εγώ δεν πιστευω ότι είναι απόλυτα καθολικό φαινόμενο.

Δεν γνωρίζω, αν  όντως θα δίνουν τα ίδια με αυτά που θα έδιναν σε έναν ξένο ναύτη. Αλλά έστω αμητι άλλο για την οικονομία της συζήτησης ότι αυτό είναι αληθές. Αν τώρα κάποιοι εφοπλιστές θέλουν να δίνουν τα ίδια με αυτά που δίνουν σε έναν ξένο για έναν έλληνα που είναι πιο ικανός νομίζω ότι μάλλον είναι μέμπτο ως πρόθεση και δηλωτικό του τι μπορεί να επακολουθησει στην πράξη.. Αφήνω δε ασχολίαστο γεγονός ότι αποτελεί και μια πηγή αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού  σε σχέση με αυτους τους τυχόν εφοπλιστές που ήθελαν να πραγματικά να βοηθήσουν προσλαμβάνωντας έλληνες με υψηλότερες αποδοχές.

Να σημειωθεί επίσης ότι είμαι της άποψης οτι οι φιλάνθρωποι και άγιοι δεν μοιράζουν χωρίς λόγους τα χρηματά τους, αλλά συνήθως από  λόγους αγάπη και συμπόνοιας προς τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν οι συνανθρωποί τους προκειμένου να τους ανακουφίσουν. Και είναι αυτό λίαν επαινετό και παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και από όλους εμάς τους υπολοίπους έστω στον βαθμό που μας επιτρέπουν τα όποια πάθη και αδυναμίες μας. Και μάλιστα εύχωμαι και οι εφοπλιστές να είναι και να γίνουν περισότερο φιλάνθρωποι και γιατί όχι και άγιοι. Αν πραγματικά το θελήσουν μπορούν, ειδικά στις μέρες μας οι ευκαιρίες είναι αυξημένες... Ξέρω βέβαια  πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι που τουλάχιστόν κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες ως ένα βαθμό. Ευχωμαί ακόμα να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με μεγαλύτερο βαθμό και ας μην τους μάθω ποτέ!





> Τέταρτον, το σκεπτικό σου μήπως είναι ένας τρόπος πίεσης για τη μείωση των μισθών και των Ελλήνων αξιωματικών μπορεί να είναι και σωστός, αλλά λες ότι ήδη το έχουν ξεκινήσει, οπότε δε νομίζω να χρειάζονται να βάλουν και Έλληνικά κατώτερα πληρώματα για να το πράξουν.


Το οτι το έχουν ξεκινήσει είναι η απόδειξη του οτι το σκεπτικό είναι σωστό. Το ότι το έχουν ξεκινήσει όμως, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να δεχθούμε να δημιουργηθούν εκείνες οι ικανές και αναγκαίες συνθήκες για την γενίκευσή του και μάλιστα  με ευκολότερο τρόπο.




> Επίσης δεν σε κρατάει κανένας να πας σε ξένη σημαία και εταιρεία και να παίρνεις αυτά που θέλεις και αξίζεις.


Θα διαφωνησω με αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό. Διότι όταν πας με ξένη σημαία δεν μπορείς να πάρεις προαγώγιμη υπηρεσία. Να αμέσως αμέσως ένα εμπόδιο ή τρικλοποδιά. Και παλιότερα τα πράγματα ήταν ακόμα δυσκολότερα.




> Να συμπληρώσω επίσης οτι οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες από τους μισθούς των αξιωματικών που υπάρχουν τώρα και ο μισθός ανεβαίνει με bonus από τον πλοιοκτήτη. Οπότε τα bonus νομικά μπορούν να τα σταματήσουν όποτε θέλουν.
> 
> Γενικά πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τα εξής: Αν δεν ξεκινήσεις με κάποιο μισθό έστω και χαμηλότερο, πως θα αποδείξεις οτι αξίζεις τα παραπάνω. Μόνο αν ξεκινήσεις και δείξεις οτι αξίζεις, τότε μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις και παραπάνω μισθό. Ναι η παράδοσή μας λέει οτι είμαστε καλύτεροι από ασιατικούς λαούς, ναι είμαστε νοητικά πιο ψηλά από όλους αυτούς. Αλλά έχουμε και κάμποσα αρνητικά στην πλάτη μας. Οι νέες γενιές πρέπει να πολεμούν και να προσπαθούν σκληρά για να αποδεικνύουν οτι είναι ισάξιοι με τους παλιούς και να βάζουν τα δυνατά τους να τους ξεπερνούν. Αυτό δε γίνεται όμως με τα λόγια. Οπότε κάθε νέο ελληνικό μέλος κατώτερου πληρώματος πρέπει να προσπαθήσει σκληρά για να αποδεικνύει όλα αυτά που υποστηρίζεται. Από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν, γιατί όσο νομίζουμε ότι αξίζουμε παραπάνω, τόσο χαμηλότερα θα πέφτουμε σε όλα.


Νομίζω το ότι τα ελληνικά πληρώματα είναι πιο ποιοτικά και μάλιστα σε σχέση με τα παλαιότερα, εξασφαλίζουν μεγαλύτερα κέρδη στον εφοπλιστή και άρα αξίζουν υψηλότερες αμοιβές δεν είναι απλά λόγια και αυθαίρετοι βαυκαλισμοί. Είναι ένα πραγματικό γεγονός που αποδεικνύεται ποικιλοτρόπως. Έχουν χαμηλότερα ποσοστά ναυτικών ατυχημάτων και απαιτήσεων (claims), μικρότερα ποσοστά detentions. Επίσης, απόδειξη του ότι είναι καλύτερα τα ελληνικά πληρώματα είναι το ότι όπως προανέφερες  οι εφοπλιστες δεν τολμούν ακόμη να κόψουν τα λεγόμενα μπόνους αν και νομικά θα μπορούσαν.




> Τέλος να σας τονίσω και αυτό. Γείτονάς μου παλιός λοστρόμος, όταν μπάρκαρε για πρώτη φορά, αν θυμάμαι καλά τη δεκαετία του 50 ή του 60, πήγε να μάθει τη δουλειά χωρίς να παίρνει μισθό και πιστεύω οτι δεν ήταν ο μόνος. Ποιός νέος Έλληνας σήμερα το κάνει αυτό;; Κανείς.


Δεν γνωρίζω αν όντως αυτό ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα, εγω τουλάχιστον  και μερικοί γνωστοί μου που ρώτησα δεν έχουμε ξανακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο. Τα σιτηρέσια τα πλήρωνε ο ίδιος ή ο εφοπλιστής; Τι συμβόλαιο είχε κάνει, δεν είχε πρόβλημα με το ΝΑΤ; Και άλλοι μέσα στο πλοίο έτσι ήταν; Μήπως θυμάται ποιός εφοπλιστής ήταν;

Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά η πρόταση είναι να συστήνουμε στους νέους να πάνε να δουλέψουν στα βαπόρια και να παίξουν την ζωή τους κορόνα-γράμματα προς όφελος του εφοπλιστή απλήρωτοι, τσάμπα "για να μάθουν την δουλειά". Η δουλειά προϋποθέτει αμοιβή, αλλιώς σε τι διαφέρει από την δουλεία και την εκμετάλευση;




> Όσο για τους δοκίμους, από προσωπική εμπειρία, όσοι δεν έψαξαν και δεν κουράστηκαν δεν βρήκαν πλοίο. Ελάχιστοι που έψαξαν ήταν αυτοί που δεν βρήκαν και μάλλον όσο σκληρό και αν ακούγεται αυτοί δεν θα βρουν. Αυτό για όσους ξέρω εγώ, μπορεί όντως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά να έχει τύχει να πέσω σε άτομα που δεν έίχαν.


Συγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω πως αυτη η άποψη θα μπορούσε να εκφραστεί μόνο από κάποιον που βρίσκεται εκτός πραγματικότητας των τεκτενομαίνων στην αγορά. Είναι δε και προσβλητική για τους δοκίμους που τελικά έμειναν ξέμπαρκοι και χάσαν τα εξάμηνα στην σχολή τους. Δηλαδή, να τους λέμε και τεμπέληδες από πάνω; Δεν συμφωνω με αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό. Αν επιτρέπεται, για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό, πόσους ακριβώς δοκίμους ξέρεις εσύ που δεν έψαξαν και τί ακριβώς έννοεις όταν λες "απο προσωπική εμπειρία";

----------


## jumpman

> Για τους δε ανειδίκευτους αν λάβει κάνεις υπόψιν του τον προαναφερόμενο λίαν υψηλό βαθμό επικινδυνότητας και ανθυγιεινότητας και τις λοιπές ιδιοτυπίες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος και δη εν Ελλάδι, εκτιμώ ότι το υπερθετικό του αξιοπρεπούς της εργασίας μπορεί να χάσει άνετα δυο-τρεις βαθμούς και να περάσει στην αρνητική βαθμίδα δηλαδή στην κατηγορία τουλάχιστον του "ό_χι και τόσο αξιοπρεπούς_". Για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής αμφιβάλω εάν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το ουσιαστικό του επιθέτου δύναται να συνεχίσει να χαρακτηρίζεται "_εργασία"._ Νομίζω πως μια τέτοια μορφή "εργασίας" είναι ορθότερο να περιγράφεται με τους όρους εκμετάλευση ή σύγχρονη δουλεία. Πλέον τούτων δε, νομίζω πως θα μπορούσαν αν επέλεγαν την αγροτική εργασία να βγάλουν ένα ισοδύναμο μεροκάματο και με λιγότερα ρίσκα και σε καλύτερες συνθήκες και ίσως και με καλύτερη  κοινωνική ασφάλιση.


Θα ρωτήσω για ακόμα μια φορά και εσένα με ποιο μισθό θεωρείς οτι όλα τα παραπάνο δε θα ισχύουν και οι Έλληνες θα δουλεύουν στα βαπόρια με αξιοπρέπεια χωρίς να θεωρείται δουλεία και εκμετάλλευση, αλλά εργασία. Επιπλέον θα ήθελα να ήξερα γιατί εφόσον υπάρχει και η επιλογή της αγροτικής εργασίας και με όλες αυτές τις καλύτερες συνθήκες και την καλύτερη κοινωνική ασφάλιση(να σχολιάσω ότι οι αγρότες οι ασφαλιστικές τους εισφορές είναι ελάχιστες μπροστά σε αυτά που δίνουν οι ναυτικοί. Επίσης τι εννοείς με την καλύτερη κοινωνική ασφάλιση :Wink: , οι ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες δεν πάνε να βγάλουν εκεί το ισοδύναμο μεροκάματο;





> Δεν γνωρίζω, αν  όντως θα δίνουν τα ίδια με αυτά που θα έδιναν σε έναν ξένο ναύτη. Αλλά έστω αμητι άλλο για την οικονομία της συζήτησης ότι αυτό είναι αληθές. Αν τώρα κάποιοι εφοπλιστές θέλουν να δίνουν τα ίδια με αυτά που δίνουν σε έναν ξένο για έναν έλληνα που είναι πιο ικανός νομίζω ότι μάλλον είναι μέμπτο ως πρόθεση και δηλωτικό του τι μπορεί να επακολουθησει στην πράξη.. Αφήνω δε ασχολίαστο γεγονός ότι αποτελεί και μια πηγή αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού  σε σχέση με αυτους τους τυχόν εφοπλιστές που ήθελαν να πραγματικά να βοηθήσουν προσλαμβάνωντας έλληνες με υψηλότερες αποδοχές.


Τα μισθολόγια που προτείνουν είναι αυτά που δίνουν στους αλλοδαπούς ναύτες. Θα έπρεπε επίσης να γνωρίζεις οτι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί Έλληνες που είναι χειρότεροι από τους ξένους. Οπότε πως δηλώνεται με τόση σιγουριά οτι όλοι οι Έλληνες είναι οι απόλυτα ικανοί δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Αυτό που είναι ευρύτερα αποδεκτό και γνωστό, είναι οτι ο ικανός Έλληνας και καλός στη δουλειά του Έλληνας ναυτικός, δε μπορεί να το φτάσει κανένας ξένος. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες είναι ικανοί και καλοί στη δουλειά τους σε οποιοδήποτε επάγγελμα και όχι μόνο σαν ναυτικοί. Το εμείς και άλλος κανένας δεν ισχύει. Ο καλός λοιπόν στη δουλειά του, πάντα θα αμοιφθεί με αυτά που αξίζει. Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να αποδείξεις οτι είσαι καλός και ικανός. 





> Να σημειωθεί επίσης ότι είμαι της άποψης οτι οι φιλάνθρωποι και άγιοι δεν μοιράζουν χωρίς λόγους τα χρηματά τους, αλλά συνήθως από  λόγους αγάπη και συμπόνοιας προς τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν οι συνανθρωποί τους προκειμένου να τους ανακουφίσουν. Και είναι αυτό λίαν επαινετό και παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και από όλους εμάς τους υπολοίπους έστω στον βαθμό που μας επιτρέπουν τα όποια πάθη και αδυναμίες μας. Και μάλιστα εύχωμαι και οι εφοπλιστές να είναι και να γίνουν περισότερο φιλάνθρωποι και γιατί όχι και άγιοι. Αν πραγματικά το θελήσουν μπορούν, ειδικά στις μέρες μας οι ευκαιρίες είναι αυξημένες... Ξέρω βέβαια  πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι που τουλάχιστόν κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες ως ένα βαθμό. Ευχωμαί ακόμα να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με μεγαλύτερο βαθμό και ας μην τους μάθω ποτέ!


Το θέμα όμως είναι οτι δε μιλάμε για φιλανθρωπία, αλλά για δουλειά. Οπότε ο οποιοσδήποτε επιχειρηματίας, είτε λέγεται εφοπλιστής είτε βιομήχανος, προσφέρει αυτά που θεωρεί οτι μπορεί να προσφέρει για το καλό της εταιρείας του. 








> Θα διαφωνησω με αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό. Διότι όταν πας με ξένη σημαία δεν μπορείς να πάρεις προαγώγιμη υπηρεσία. Να αμέσως αμέσως ένα εμπόδιο ή τρικλοποδιά. Και παλιότερα τα πράγματα ήταν ακόμα δυσκολότερα.


Αν κάνεις εξαγορά της υπηρεσίας στο ΝΑΤ, αυτή μετράει κανονικά και για προαγώγιμη. 





> Δεν γνωρίζω αν όντως αυτό ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα, εγω τουλάχιστον  και μερικοί γνωστοί μου που ρώτησα δεν έχουμε ξανακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο. Τα σιτηρέσια τα πλήρωνε ο ίδιος ή ο εφοπλιστής; Τι συμβόλαιο είχε κάνει, δεν είχε πρόβλημα με το ΝΑΤ; Και άλλοι μέσα στο πλοίο έτσι ήταν; Μήπως θυμάται ποιός εφοπλιστής ήταν;
> 
> Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά η πρόταση είναι να συστήνουμε στους νέους να  πάνε να δουλέψουν στα βαπόρια και να παίξουν την ζωή τους  κορόνα-γράμματα προς όφελος του εφοπλιστή απλήρωτοι, τσάμπα "για να  μάθουν την δουλειά". Η δουλειά προϋποθέτει αμοιβή, αλλιώς σε τι διαφέρει  από την δουλεία και την εκμετάλευση;



Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος ήταν εφοπλιστής και όλες οι τελευταίες ερωτήσεις, αλλά όσο περίεργο ή απίθανο να σου φαίνεται, αυτή είναι αληθινή μαρτυρία. Αν δεν ήταν αληθινή μαρτυρία δε θα το έγραφα. Στη στεριά δεν ήταν λίγοι που δούλευαν τις εποχές εκείνες αμισθοί για να μάθουν την οποιαδήποτε τέχνη. Ίσα ίσα τέτοιοι άνθρωποι μεγαλούργησαν. Το αναφέρω διότι, σημασία έχει να ξέρεις και να μάθεις να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου πρώτα εξαιρετικά και μετά θα έρθουν οι αμοιβές από μόνες τους. Εμείς σαν λαός όμως θέλουμε πρώτα να πληρωνόμαστε καλά για κάτι που ίσως δεν αξίζουμε καν. Εγώ δεν έκανα καμία πρόταση για τσάμπα δουλειά, ούτε οι νέοι να παίζουν τη ζωή τους κορόνα-γράμματα προς όφελος του εφοπλιστή όπως λες. Εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι ότι για να φτάσεις ψηλά, ξεκινάς από χαμηλά και έχοντας αγωνιστείς και μάθει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου καλά, τότε θα έρθει και η ανταμοιβή σου και θα είναι αυτή που πρέπει.





> Συγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω πως αυτη η άποψη θα μπορούσε να εκφραστεί μόνο από κάποιον που βρίσκεται εκτός πραγματικότητας των τεκτενομαίνων στην αγορά. Είναι δε και προσβλητική για τους δοκίμους που τελικά έμειναν ξέμπαρκοι και χάσαν τα εξάμηνα στην σχολή τους. Δηλαδή, να τους λέμε και τεμπέληδες από πάνω; Δεν συμφωνω με αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό. Αν επιτρέπεται, για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό, πόσους ακριβώς δοκίμους ξέρεις εσύ που δεν έψαξαν και τί ακριβώς έννοεις όταν λες "απο προσωπική εμπειρία";


Πριν αναφέρεις οτι είμαι εκτός πραγματικότητας των τεκτενομαίνων της αγοράς και οτι προσβάλω τους δοκίμους που έμειναν ξέμπαρκοι και έχασαν τα εξάμηνά τους(να σημειώσω οτι πλέον και να μην έχεις μπαρκάρει, συνεχίζεις τη σχολή κανονικά) να σε ρωτήσω εσύ πόσους ξέρεις που έχουν πάθει τα όσα λες. Εγώ θα σου πω απλά οτι ξέρω γύρω στους 250 δοκίμους πλοιάρχους. Από αυτούς λιγότεροι από 40 δεν βρήκαν μπάρκο για το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό. Από αυτό το νούμερο, μεγάλο ποσοστό ήταν κοπέλες(οι κοπέλες μπορείς να πεις οτι έχουν πρόβλημα). Περισσότερο όμως έψαξαν σε επιβατηγό ακτοπλοΐα που είναι δύσκολο να τις απορροφήσει όλες. Από αυτούς λοιπόν που δυσκολεύτηκαν αρκετοί βρήκαν αργότερα μπάρκο, χωρίς να χάσουν εξάμηνο, αφού συνέχιζαν κανονικά τη σχολή. Αν έφευγαν κατά τη διάρκεια του εξαμήνου, προφανώς το έχαναν. Δεν έχω μεγάλη και καλή εικόνα για όσους έκαναν και τα δύο μπάρκα και όταν επέστρεψαν δεν είχαν συμπληρώσει το δωδεκάμηνο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ίσως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αλλά όσους ξέρω, μικρότερο νούμερο εδώ(γύρω στους 20) αυτοί που είχαν καλά ρεπόρτα, η εταιρεία τους δεν τους άφησε στην τύχη τους.

----------


## Michael

> Θα ρωτήσω για ακόμα μια φορά και εσένα με ποιο μισθό θεωρείς οτι όλα τα παραπάνο δε θα ισχύουν και οι Έλληνες θα δουλεύουν στα βαπόρια με αξιοπρέπεια χωρίς να θεωρείται δουλεία και εκμετάλλευση, αλλά εργασία. Επιπλέον θα ήθελα να ήξερα γιατί εφόσον υπάρχει και η επιλογή της αγροτικής εργασίας και με όλες αυτές τις καλύτερες συνθήκες και την καλύτερη κοινωνική ασφάλιση(να σχολιάσω ότι οι αγρότες οι ασφαλιστικές τους εισφορές είναι ελάχιστες μπροστά σε αυτά που δίνουν οι ναυτικοί. Επίσης τι εννοείς με την καλύτερη κοινωνική ασφάλιση, οι ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες δεν πάνε να βγάλουν εκεί το ισοδύναμο μεροκάματο;


Αν λοιπόν δεν πάνε να βγάλουν μεροκάματο εκεί, θα πάνε σε ένα πλοίο που όταν τελειώνει η δουλειά τους θα πάνε απλά στην καμπίνα τους και όχι σπίτι στους και στους δικούς του ανθρώπους ή έστω έναν περίπατο ή ό,τι μπορεί να κάνει ένας που εργάζεται και ζει στην στεριά; Στο μάζεμα των ελιών δεν έχει double bottoms και κίνδυνο να πας από ασφυξία, δεν έχει υδρόθειο και κίνδυνο να πας απο δηλητηρίαση όταν θα καθαρίζεις τα τάγκια για να πας για drydock. Ούτε πυροφορικό θειούχο σίδηρο και να κινδυνέυεις να τιναχτείς στον αέρα. Ούτε μπότζι και να βγάζεις τα σωθικά σου ή να ξεκολά το τηλέφωνο και να σου ερχεται στα μούτρα την ώρα που κοιμάσαι, ή να σπάση η έχμαση σε κανένα αμοιβό της μηχανής και να πηγαίνει περαδώθε μέχρι να σπάσει τα ρέλια και νά πέσει πάνω στην μηχανή ή σε καμμιά σωλήνα με πετρέλαιο ή να σου πιαστούν τα δάκτυλα στο σπιράγιο και τόσα άλλα. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το έπάγγελμα είναι ιδιαίτερα ανθυγιεινό και επικίνδυνο και άρα αν δεν αμοίβεται αυτό το εππιπλέον ρίσκο και ταλαιπωρία δύσκολα θα έρθει κάποιος και άν έρθεί λόγω άγνοιάς  θα κοιτάει ύστερα πως να φύγει με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.  
Σχετικά με την κοινωνική ασφάλιση πόσα από τα 1400 (το οποίο θα είναι είναι το καταληκτικό μεροκάματο) θα δίνει για ασφαλιστικές εισφορές 
για να υπολογίσουμε και ποσα θα του μείνουν καθαρά. Είναι δε γνωστο πως αν πάθεις ναυτικό ατύχημα και γίνεις ανίκανος για ναυτική εργασία μετά   είναι σαν να μην σε ξέρει κανείς..
Το ζητημα δεν είναι το πόσα πρέπει να παίρνει, αλλά και το τι άλλες προσθετες παροχές και προστασίες πρέπει να απολαμβάνει και εν τέλει είναι ζήτημα νοοτροπίας, σε βλέπω σαν εργαζόμενο ή ως φθηνό αναλώσιμο που θα πατήσω στην ανάγκη σου και την άγνοιά σου για να σε εκμεταλευτώ. 





> Τα μισθολόγια που προτείνουν είναι αυτά που δίνουν στους αλλοδαπούς ναύτες. Θα έπρεπε επίσης να γνωρίζεις οτι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί Έλληνες που είναι χειρότεροι από τους ξένους. Οπότε πως δηλώνεται με τόση σιγουριά οτι όλοι οι Έλληνες είναι οι απόλυτα ικανοί δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Αυτό που είναι ευρύτερα αποδεκτό και γνωστό, είναι οτι ο ικανός Έλληνας και καλός στη δουλειά του Έλληνας ναυτικός, δε μπορεί να το φτάσει κανένας ξένος. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες είναι ικανοί και καλοί στη δουλειά τους σε οποιοδήποτε επάγγελμα και όχι μόνο σαν ναυτικοί. Το εμείς και άλλος κανένας δεν ισχύει. Ο καλός λοιπόν στη δουλειά του, πάντα θα αμοιφθεί με αυτά που αξίζει. Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να αποδείξεις οτι είσαι καλός και ικανός.



Αν όντως είναι τα ίδια δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά όπως προανέφερα το δέχωμαι για την οικονομία της συζήτησης και διότι δεν έχω λόγω να κατ' αρχήν να το αμφισβητήσω. Το οτι οι έλληνες είναι ικανοί και μάλιστα νοητικά πιο ψηλά  (?) το ισχυρίζεσαι ο ίδιος στο προηγούμενο μηνυμά σου και δεν σου κρύβω οτι εν πρωτοις με ξένισε λίγο αυτή σου η απολυτότητα. Εγώ το ξέρω διότι έχω δουλέψει και με έλληνες  αλλά και σε πλοία που ο μόνος έλληνας ήμουν εγώ. Από το μικρό μου λοιπόν στατιστικό δείγμα και συζητώντας και με άλλους συναδέλφους (όχι μόνο έλληνες) τείνω να εκτιμώ πως ο μέσος όρος είναι σαφώς υψηλότερος. Συνεπώς ας μην κατηγορούμε τους εαυτούς μας για μειονεκτήματα που δεν μας χαρακτηρίζουν. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι ακραίες τιμές  όπως σε κάθε στατιστική κατανομή. Δηλαδή κάποιοι εξαιρετικά καλοί και κάποιοι όχι. Πάντως μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω πως και σε άλλες φυλές υπάρχουν φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις. Π.χ. έχω προσωπικούς φίλους ινδούς που πραγματικά τους ζηλεύω, παρότι σαν μερός όρος οι ινδοί δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχουν την καλύτερη φήμη. Η μικρή μου εμπειρία επίσης μου λέει οτι συχνά υπάρχει η νοοτροπία να διώχνουν οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές πιο εύ κολα ένα έλληνα, εστώ και καλό, που έτυχέ να κάνει ένα λάθος παρά έναν ξένο που μπορεί να έιναι πολύ χειρότερος. Στον έλληνα σου λένε θα τον [βρισιά] τον [βρισιά], ενώ τον ξένο σου λένε "τι να κάνουμε τώρα, ένα λάθος έκανε να τον διώξουμε τώρα; προσεχέ τον να μην τον ξανακάνει" (!). Αυτά είναι κουβένετες που έχω ακούσει με τα αυτιά μου και στα πλοία και στα γραφεία και από διηγήσεις τρίτων. Στην αρχή βέβαια της καριέρας μου που τα άκουγα απο τρίτους δεν τα πολυπίστευα και τα απόδιδα σε υπερβολές και προκαταλήψεις αυτών που μου τα περιέγραφαν. Στην συνέχεια διαπίστωσα 'ομως πως ούτπροκατελειμένοι ήταν ούτε υπερβολικοί... Δεν ξέρω γιατί υπάρχεια αυτή νοοτροπία, σε τι κομπλεξ βασίζεται ή αν ωφείλεται στις καλύετερες συλλογικές συμβάσεις των ξένων, αλλά είναι μια από τις σκοτεινές πλεύρες της λαμπρής ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Παντως το ότι τα ελληνικά πληρώματα έχουν χαμηλότερα ποσοστά claims, ατυχημάτων, παρατηρήσεων σημαίνει και αντίστοιχα χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα και υψηλότερα ναύλα. Αυτά τα έχουν υπόψην τους και οι εφοπλιστες για αυτό και διαφημίζουν ότι έχουν ελληνικά πληρώματα.





> Το θέμα όμως είναι οτι δε μιλάμε για φιλανθρωπία, αλλά για δουλειά. Οπότε ο οποιοσδήποτε επιχειρηματίας, είτε λέγεται εφοπλιστής είτε βιομήχανος, προσφέρει αυτά που θεωρεί οτι μπορεί να προσφέρει για το καλό της εταιρείας του.


Κακείνο ποιήσαι και το άλλο μη αφιέναι.. Πάντως ετσί το παρουσιάζουν σαν ευργεσία για την πατρίδα τους και φιλάνθρωπο διάθεση και όλοι ξέρουμε οτι δεν είναι αυτό..




> Αν κάνεις εξαγορά της υπηρεσίας στο ΝΑΤ, αυτή μετράει κανονικά και για προαγώγιμη.


Πάλιότερα όμως δεν ίσχυε. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει και η καλύτερη ενημέρωση για αυτά τα θέματα. Επιπλέον για προσπάθησε να πας π.χ. σε πλοίο με αμερικάνική σημαία.. 




> Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος ήταν εφοπλιστής και όλες οι τελευταίες ερωτήσεις, αλλά όσο περίεργο ή απίθανο να σου φαίνεται, αυτή είναι αληθινή μαρτυρία. Αν δεν ήταν αληθινή μαρτυρία δε θα το έγραφα. Στη στεριά δεν ήταν λίγοι που δούλευαν τις εποχές εκείνες αμισθοί για να μάθουν την οποιαδήποτε τέχνη. Ίσα ίσα τέτοιοι άνθρωποι μεγαλούργησαν. Το αναφέρω διότι, σημασία έχει να ξέρεις και να μάθεις να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου πρώτα εξαιρετικά και μετά θα έρθουν οι αμοιβές από μόνες τους. Εμείς σαν λαός όμως θέλουμε πρώτα να πληρωνόμαστε καλά για κάτι που ίσως δεν αξίζουμε καν. Εγώ δεν έκανα καμία πρόταση για τσάμπα δουλειά, ούτε οι νέοι να παίζουν τη ζωή τους κορόνα-γράμματα προς όφελος του εφοπλιστή όπως λες. Εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι ότι για να φτάσεις ψηλά, ξεκινάς από χαμηλά και έχοντας αγωνιστείς και μάθει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου καλά, τότε θα έρθει και η ανταμοιβή σου και θα είναι αυτή που πρέπει.


Συγνώμη, εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, οι ερωτήσεις έχουν βαρύνουσα σημασία για να διπιστώσουμε την αξιοπιστία  της παράδοξης αυτης καταγγελίας. Εφόσον όμως είσαι τόσο πεπεισμένος για το αληθές του ισχυριμού του γνωστού σου, ας υποθέσουμε οτι αληθεύει. Αν όντως λοιπόν αυτό συνέβαινε, πότε συναίβενε; πριν μισό αιώνα και παραπάνω! Από τότε έχουν δωθεί αγώνες για τα ανθρώπινα και εργασιακά δικαιώματα κόντρα στις αυθαιρεσίες και την εκμετάλευση των εφοπλιστών και των όποιων άλλων εργοδοτών (ή αφεντικών όπως τους έλεγαν τότε..). Και πιο παλιά δεν υπήρχαν ούτε συλλογικές συμβάσεις, ούτε ωράρια, υπήρχε εκμετάλευση παιδικής εργασίας και αν ήσουν και "ξένος" σε χιώτικο σαπάκι  πήγαινες μαζί με το βάποράκι άπατος και έπαιρνε την ασφάλεια ο "επιδέξιος" επιχειρηματίας. Νομίζω όμως πως κάποιοι έκαναν θυσίες, χύθηκε αίμα για να σταματήσουν αυτά και να πάμε ως ανθρωπότητα ένα σκαλοπάτι πιο πάνω. Αν τώρα πρέπει να γυρίσουμε πίσω και να πάμε πιο κάτω, τότε γιατί να μη δούμε και τι γινώταν ακόμα πιο παλιά...
Στα σύγχρονα ευνομούμενα κράτη, αν θες να μάθεις μια δουλειά πας σε μια σχολή και την μαθαίνεις και αν χρειάζεται πρακτική άσκηση αυτή πρέπει να είναι αμοιβόμενη και ασφαλιζόμενη, διότι προσφέρεις έργο και κέρδη στον επιχειρηματία και θυσιάζεις πολλά ππραγματα για να το κάνεις, ειδικά στο πλοίο.
Την άποψη οτι σαν λαός θέλουμε να πληρωνώμαστε προκαταβολικά χωρίς να ξέρουμε την δουλεία την βλέπω κάπως απόλυτη και μακράν της πργαμτικότητας. Δεν χρειάζεται να αυτομστιγωνόμαστε χωρίς λόγο ή για να υποστηρίξουμε έναν εφοπλιστή. Αν περιμένεις να μάθεις την δουλειά σου εξαιρετικά και μετά να πληρωθεις, τότε μάλλον δεν θα ζήσεις ως τότε. Πας σε μια σχολή μαθαίνεις, δουλεύεις, μαθαίνεις περισότερα και αποκτάς δεξιότητες και προχωράς. Όχι τσάμπα, με πληρωμή. Αλλιώς με αυτήν την λογική θα βγει μια μέρα ο ναυλωτής και θα πει: "εσύ εφοπλιστή κοίταξε να γίνεις τέλειος εφοπλιστής και μετά θα σου δώσω και ένα κάποιο ναύλο , "θα έρθει μόνο του" δηλαδή, ως τότε (πότε :Wink:  θα μου μεταφέρεις τα φορτία μου τσάμπα." Πόσο λογικό ακούγεται;
Στο βάπόρι από την στιγμή που πατάς το πόδι σου παίζεις την ζωή σου κορώνα γράμματα ούτως ή άλλως. Άρα και μόνο για αυτό πρέπει να έχει ένα έξτρα πριμ κινδύνου στον μισθό σου, πέραν όλων των υπολοίπων.





> Πριν αναφέρεις οτι είμαι εκτός πραγματικότητας των τεκτενομαίνων της αγοράς και οτι προσβάλω τους δοκίμους που έμειναν ξέμπαρκοι και έχασαν τα εξάμηνά τους(να σημειώσω οτι πλέον και να μην έχεις μπαρκάρει, συνεχίζεις τη σχολή κανονικά) να σε ρωτήσω εσύ πόσους ξέρεις που έχουν πάθει τα όσα λες. Εγώ θα σου πω απλά οτι ξέρω γύρω στους 250 δοκίμους πλοιάρχους. Από αυτούς λιγότεροι από 40 δεν βρήκαν μπάρκο για το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό. Από αυτό το νούμερο, μεγάλο ποσοστό ήταν κοπέλες(οι κοπέλες μπορείς να πεις οτι έχουν πρόβλημα). Περισσότερο όμως έψαξαν σε επιβατηγό ακτοπλοΐα που είναι δύσκολο να τις απορροφήσει όλες. Από αυτούς λοιπόν που δυσκολεύτηκαν αρκετοί βρήκαν αργότερα μπάρκο, χωρίς να χάσουν εξάμηνο, αφού συνέχιζαν κανονικά τη σχολή. Αν έφευγαν κατά τη διάρκεια του εξαμήνου, προφανώς το έχαναν. Δεν έχω μεγάλη και καλή εικόνα για όσους έκαναν και τα δύο μπάρκα και όταν επέστρεψαν δεν είχαν συμπληρώσει το δωδεκάμηνο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ίσως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αλλά όσους ξέρω, μικρότερο νούμερο εδώ(γύρω στους 20) αυτοί που είχαν καλά ρεπόρτα, η εταιρεία τους δεν τους άφησε στην τύχη τους.


Εντυπωσιάζωμαι από το οτι μπορείς και γνωρίζεις 250 δοκίμους! Μιλάμε λοιπόν για ένα ποσοστό της τάξεως του 16%. αν υπάρξει λοιπόν και του χρόνου το ίδιο ποσοστό θα μιλάμε για ένα ποσοστό ου 32% (πρωτοετεέις και δευτεροετεις, χώρια των προηγούμένων ετών). Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι το ένα τρίτο απλά αρκετά τεμπέληδες για να ψάξουν να βρουν βαπόρι. Κάτι άλλο μάλλον φταίει. Μήπως ότι πολλές εταιρίες δεν παίρνουν δοκίμους, μήπως ότι αν δεν έχεις γωστό δεν σε παίρνουν, μήπως οτι σου λένε στην αρχή ναι και μετά σου λένε δεν έχω τώρα κάτι, διότι βρήκάν άλλο ή απλά αλλάξαν γνώμη, μήπως δεν σε δέχωνται καν να πάς στο γραφείο πληρωμάτων, μήπως σου λένε να πας τσάμπα (δεν το έχω ακούσει ακόμα αυτό, αν και τα χρήματα που παιρνουν σε πολλές εταιρίες είναι σαφώς λιγότερα από άυτα που παίρναν κάποτε), μήπως δεν ξέρουν που να ψάξουν διότι δεν τους ενημερώνει κανείς υπέυθυνα, μήπως πήγαν και τους είπαν οτι έχουν κλείσει οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις, μήπως θα έπρεπε το ίδιο το υπουργείο να φροντίζει όταν προκηρύσει τις θέσεις στις σχολές που οι εφοπλιστές ζητούν να είναι μάλιστα περισότερες, να έχει πρώτα ζητήσει από την ΕΕΕ να έχει υπογράψει μνημόνιο με το ΥΕΝ όπου θα αναφέρει ρητα οτι δεσμευεται να βρει τα πλοίαπου θα ναυτολογηθούν οι εισαχθένετες δόκιμοι, παραθέτωντας μάλιστα ενδεικτικό κατάλογο; Αν εφαρμοστεί το τελευταίο που είναι και το πιο λογικό, νομίζω δεν χρειαστεί στο μέλλον να ξαναγίνει παρόμοια συζήτηση και να ταλαιπωρούνται οι δόκιμοι που δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να ψάχνουν για μπάρκο ειδικά αν είναι σε σχολή της επαρχίας ή δεν έχουν ήδη γνωστούς στον χώρο. Εξάλλου αν σαν κράτος επενδύεις τόσα λεφτά για την ναυτική εκπαιδευση δεν πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις ότι φέρνουν αποτέλεσμα προνοώντας ακόμα και για τους τυχόν τεμπέληδες δημιουργώντας ένα σύστημα σαν το προαναφερόμενο; Εγώ νομίζω ότι και οι ίδιοι οι εφοπλιστές που πληρώνουν φόρους και εισφορές για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση θα έπρεπε να το απαιτήσουν.

----------


## Nautilia News

ΠΝΟ: Όχι στους μισθούς των 1200 δολαρίων

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pno-...1200-dolarion/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΚΟΥΡΟΥΜΠΛΗΣ: Έκκληση σε εφοπλιστές να προσλαμβάνουν Έλληνες
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pont...anoun-ellines/ .

----------


## Michael

> ΠΝΟ: Όχι στους μισθούς των 1200 δολαρίων
> 
>  Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pno-...1200-dolarion/ .


Η σύμβση MLC με την οποία θέλουν να εξισώσουν προς τα κάτω οι εφοπλιστες δια μεσώ δηλώσεων του προέδρου του συνδικαλίστικού τους φορέα  τους μισθούς των ναυτικών αναφέρεται σε κατώτατα όρια και δημιουργήθηκε για να μην εγκαταλείπωνται τριτοκοσμικά πληρώματα απλήρωτα ανα την υφήλιο, όχι για να υποβιβαστουν προς κατω οι μισθοι και να επηρεαστούν προς το χειρότερο οι υφιστάμενοι όροι εργασίας σε ανεπτυγμένες ναυτικές χωρές με δημοκρατικά καθεστώστα και κουλτούρα που σέβωνται την ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια. Αυτό δηλώνεται και στην ίδια την σύμβαση άλλα προκύπτει  και απο την μελέτη των πρακτικών κατα το μακροχρόνιο στάδιο των διαπραγματευσεων για την δημιουργία της όπου συμμετείχαν τόσο εκπροσωποι των εργοδοτών, όσο και των κρατών και των εργαζομένων από όλες τις εμπλεκόμενες χώρες. Οι εργαζόμενοι δεν συνδημιούργησαν μια σύμβαση για να είναι εις βάρους τους, αλλά για να περιοριστεί η παραβίαση των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και οι εφοπλιστές για να υποχρεώσουν τους κακούς συναδέλφους τους να μην μπορούν να προσεγγίσουν σε λιμάνια χωρών που έχουν υπογράψει την σύμβαση χωρίς να τηρούν κάποιες ελάχιστες προδιαγραφές σχετικά με τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα, τις συνθήκες εργασίας και διαβίωσης στα πλοία τους  και φυσικά και την μισθοδοσία των πληρωμάτων τους αποφέυγωντας έτσι τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Αν τώρα οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές θέλουν να αποδείξουν ότι είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που η σύμβαση προσπάθησε να αποκλείσει απο την εμπορική κονίστρα του ανεπτυγμένου κοσμου συγχαρρητήρια! Λειτουργούν ως άριστοι ευπατρίδιδες ανταποδίδωνατς το φiλότιμό και την στήριξη που επέδειξαν οι ελληνες ναυτικοί όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια στηρίζωντας με την αυτοθυσία τους το θάυμα της ελληνικής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας με τα σαπάκια που τα μετατρέψαν σε κάράβια όταν οι άλλοι τα είχαν μόνο για μουσεία ή για scrap δίνωντας ιδρώτα, αίμα ακόμα και την ίδια τους την ζωή πολλές φορές. Αναρωτιέμαι αν και οι υπόλοιποι έλληνες εφοπλιστές συμφωνούν με την θέση που εκφράζει ο προεδρός τους. Μήπως θα πρέπει να βγεί η χώρα μας απο την MLC και να αφήσει το εφοπλιστές να μετατρέψουν τα πλοία σε γαλέρες; Μήπως να βάλουμε και black list αν κάποιος διαφωνεί; Επειδή κάποιοι ανίκανοι και ανήθικοι χρεοκόπησαν την χώρα και δεν τολμούν να πουν ένα όχι στους γερμανούς εκμαυλιστές τους  σε όλες της προοδευτικά ανήθικες προσταγές τους δεν σημαίνει ότι οι εφοπλιστές εκ του ασφαλούς θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν και αυτοί σαν αδηφάγα τρωκτικά και αρπακτικά αντιγράφωντας την τακτική των γερμανών εκμαυλιστών. Αυτό δεν είναι εθνική αλληλεγύη. Αυτό είναι λογική μαυραγοριτισμού όπως και τότε στην κατοχη. Ντροπή τους αν αυτό υιοθετούν. Γλυκό το υπερκέρδος αλλά όχι ήθικό και εν προκειμένω ούτε και τόσο νόμιμο εκτός και αν ερμηνέυουμε τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις με βαση την διακαιακή αρχή του ισχυροτέρου, μια "αρχή" που δεν ανήκει στον νομικό πολιτισμό κανενός ευνομούμενου κράτους. Για την ακρίβεια, οπως είναι συνειδητοποιημένο και  απο τη εποχή του Σόλωνα ακόμα, ο σκοπός που άνθρωποι οργανώθηκαν σε κοινωνίες και φτίαξαν νόμους είναι ακριβώς για να γλιτώσουν απο το δίκαιο του ισχυροτέρου, δηλαδή τον νόμο της ζούγλας, αυτό είναι που μας διαφοροποιεί από τα άλογα και αιμοβόρα ζώα, που μας κάνει ανθρώπους, που θρώσκουμε άνω  και που για το οποίο είμασταν εώς τώρα απόλυτα περήφανοι για αυτό και ειδικά σαν ελληνικό έθνος από την μακραίαωνη ιστορία του που ταυτίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό και με την ναυτιλία του. Οι νεότεροι έλληνες εφοπλιστές έπαψαν πλέον να είναι τόσο περήφανοι για αυτό το ιδανικό; Μήπως έπαψαν να είναι και έλληνες; Μήπως και άνθρωποι; Όλοι τους; Καμμία φωνή; Καμμία αντίδραση; Κανένας διαχωρισμός θέσης;

----------


## Michael

> *ΚΟΥΡΟΥΜΠΛΗΣ: Έκκληση σε εφοπλιστές να προσλαμβάνουν Έλληνες
> *
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pont...anoun-ellines/ .


Δώστε τους κίνητρα κύριε Κουρουπλή! Κάντε διακομματική επιτροπή Μελετήστε τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα της χώρας. Συνδυάστε τα.  Εκπονήστε σχέδιο 30ετίας. Βρειτε ανθρώπους ικανούς και ηθικούς για να το κουμαντάρουν. Δημιουργήστε μηχανισμούς ανξάρτητου ελέγχουτων διοικούντων. Δημιουργήστε Εθνική Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή ή έστω νόμο με αυξημένη τυπική ισχύ. Εφαρμόστε το και όλοι κερδισμένοι θα βγούμε στο τελος.

Δείτε το εθνικό νηολόγιο, την ναυτική εκπαίδευση, την ταλαίπωρη ναυπηγοεπισκευή, τον συμβουλευτικό, χρηματοκοικονομικό και νομικό κλάδο στον τομέα της ναυτιλιάς ως εξαγώγιμα προιόντα που  μπορούν να εισφέρουν πολύ συνάλλγμα αν γίνουν προσεχτικές, συνδυαστικές και μεσομακροπρόθεσμες  κινήσεις. Φορολογήστε μετά κάθε κρίκο της αλυσίδας όσο επιτρέπει ο διεθνής ανταγωνισμός και συνδυάστε την μείωση της φορολογίας με άλλές δεσμέυσεις του καθε κρίκου. Π.χ. σου εξασφαλίζω ναυπηγοεπισκευή σε ζώνη ελέυθερου εμπορίου δίχως καθυστέρηση, αν έχεις ελληνική σημαία και ορισμένο κατώτατο αριθμό ελλήνων ναυτικών. Σου δίνω προοδευτική έκπτωση φόρου όσο μου αυξάνεις τον αριθμό των πλοίων της εταιρείας σου με ελληνική σημαία. Αν  μου χρηματοδοτήσεις αυτο το κομμάτι του εθνικου σχεδίου για την ναυτιλία θα εξυπηρετείσαι για ένα χρόνο κατα προταιρεότητα στις υπηρεσίες  κα θα μπει το όνομα σου σε λίστα δωρητών που θα αναρτηθεί στην είσοδο του κτηρίου  που φιλοξενεί το προτζεκτ που χρηματοδότησες. Αν μου κάνεις στο σάιτ σου και στα πλοία σου διαφήμηση των εκπαιδευτικών δομών μου που έχω για ξένους ναυτικούς και ναυτιλακούς υπαλλήλους θα έχεις για κα΄θε έναν έκπτωση στον έλαχιστό αριθμό οργανικής σύνθεσηςη με έλληνες ναυτικούς. Αν βάζεις κάυσιμα αποκλειστικά από ελληνικά λιμάνια ή εταιρέιες που φορολογούνται στην ελλάδα θα σου σου δίνω προταιρεότητα στην άιτηση για πιλότο στο λιμάνι. Αν δεσμευτεις να  αναγομώνεις πυροσβεστήρες, ανανεώνεις εξοπλίσμό σωστικών κλπ μόνο από ελληνικές εταιρίεςγια τα επόμενα 10 έτη  θα σου κάνω έκπτωση φόρου ή τελών νηολόγησης ή συχνότητας επιθεωρήσεων. Αν τα ξένα πληρώματα σου έχουν πιστοποιητικά βγαλμένα στην ελλάδα θα μπορείς για κάθε δυο να προσλαμβάνεις έναν λιγότερο έλληνα για τρια χρόνια απο το προβλεπόμενο. Μπορεί να βγαίνουν τέτοιες ευκαιρίες με ορισμένη προθεσμια και απροειδοποίητα ετσι ωστε κάποιος να επιδιωκει να έχει ελληνική σημαία διοτι μπορέι να έχει δίαφορα απρόβλεπτα οφέλη στην πορέια που δεν θα μπορέσει να τα αποκτήσει αν έχει ξένη  και δεν θα προλαβαίνει ουσιαστικά να ενημερωθεί για αυτά και να γυρίσει την σημαία πριν παρέλθει το σύντομο της προθεσμίας.

Μπορει να χάνεις κάποια έσοδα απο το φόρο  και τα τέλη άλλα θα τα πάρεις πίσω απο την φορολογία εκείνων που οφελούνται  έμμεσα (παραναυτιλιακές εταιρέιες, πληρώματα κλαπ) και το συνολικό έσοδο θα έιναι πολλαπλάσιο. Εκτός αυτού αν κάποιος έρθει στην αλληνική σημαία ή αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί υπηρεσίες και προιόντα άλλων παραναυτιλιακών τομέων τότε θα τείνει να συνεχίσει την συνεργασία του με την αγορά που ξερει καλά παρά να τρέχει στο εξωτερικό  αν δεν έχει καποιο άμεσα μετρήσιμο και ξεκάθαρο όφελος. Αν αυξήσεις π.χ. την φορολογία των ελληνών ναυτικών ή του πλοίου θα φανεί αμέσως στο κόστος, αν όμως το μείωσεις και αυξήσεις τον φόρο σε αυτά που καταναλώνει μια ναυτιλιακή εταιρία φροντίζωντας με συνοδα μ΄τρα να τα καναλώσει απο την ελλάδα θα άργήσει ή μπορέι και ποτε να μην το καταλάβει και αν δεις οτι το καταλαβαίνει αλλάζειςκαι κάνεις κάτι άλλο.

Ολά αυτά τα παραδέιγματα πάντως αν γίνουν αποσπασματικά ή προσωρινα σύντομα θα δημιουργήσουν βέβαια στρεβλώσεις και έντονες διαμάχες μικροκομματικές ή μικρο συμφεροντολογικές, για αυτό χρειάζεται η μελέτη, συγκεντρωτική οργανωση κοινή συναίνεση και δεύσμευση που προέτεινα στην πρωτη παράγραφο.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δραματική αύξηση της ανεργίας των ναυτικών*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/dram...-ton-naftikon/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Π. Τσάκος: Με χαρά θα έρθουν οι άνεργοι νέοι στη θάλασσα για 1.500 ευρώ*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/p-ts...ia-1-500-evro/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η ΠΕΝΕΝ απαιτεί άμεσα μέτρα για την αντιμετώπιση της ανεργίας και την ενίσχυση της απασχόλησης*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pene...-apascholisis/ .

----------


## Michael

> *Π. Τσάκος: Με χαρά θα έρθουν οι άνεργοι νέοι στη θάλασσα για 1.500 ευρώ*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/p-ts...ia-1-500-evro/ .


Ναι διαβάστε το λίνκ και μετά διαβάστε και τις σκέψεις μου που ακολουθούν:

Και με ακόμη μεγαλύτερη χαρά θα τους δεχτούν κάποιοι ξεδιάντροποι εφοπλιστές. Αν μάλιστα αντί να τους πετάμε ένα χιλιοπεντακοσάρι (αλήθεια, καθαρό ή μεικτό και με ποιους όρους και συνθήκες, αν λοιπόν είναι διατεθιμένοι να πληρώνουν οι ίδιοι οι υποψήφιοι ναυτικοί το χιλιοπεντακοσάρι μιας και τους κάνουμε την χάρη και τους δίνουμε δουλειά, ακόμη μεγαλύτερη θα είναι η χαρά των εφοπληστών... 

Αν ο ίδιος ομολογεί οτι έχει γίνει κρατικοδίαιτος όπως κάποιος άλλος ομολογούσε ότι όλοι μαζί τα φάγανε, τότε speak for yourself only! Υπάρχουν και αρκετοί που δεν τα φαγάνε και δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ κρατικοδίαιτοι και φτύσαν τίμιο αίμα και ιδρώτα, χάσαν δάκτυλα στα σπιράγια, πνιγήκαν σε ναυάγια, πήγαν αδιάβαστοι αναπνέωντας υδρόθειο, βλέπουν την οικογενειά τους κανα-δυο μήνες το χρόνο, ζουν και εργάζωνται σε μια πλωτή φυλακή απομονωμένοι απο ό,τι μπορεί να απολαμβάνει ένας κρατικοδίαιτος ή και άνεργος στεριανός. Το χιλιοπεντακοσάρι μπορεί να είναι αρκετό για έναν που ζει στο μπακλαντές, άλλα όχι σε έναν που ζει σε σύγχρονη ευρωπαική κατα  τα άλλα χώρα και δη την Ελλάδα που θα πρέπει να πληρώνει και ένα κάρο φόρους. Αλήθεια αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας τους μήνες που θα είναι ξέμπαρκος και δεν θα πληρώνεται, τους φόρους και τις εισφορές, ποσό ακόμα χαμηλότερα πέφτει το μηνιατικό της ντροπής; Μήπως κάτω και από πεντακοσάρικο;

Στα αλήθεια λοιπόν, κατά τον κύριο Τσάκο, οι ελληνες ναυτικοί κοστολογούνται από τους ανταγωνιστές μας πολύ πιο κάτω και από τους ναυτικούς του πρωην ανατολικού μπλοκ και της ασίας; Τόσο άχρηστοι θεωρούνται; Αυτή είναι η εκτίμηση που έχει για όσους τυχόν έλληνες ναυτικούς έχει μέσα στα βαπόρια του; Τα ακούτε όσοι ακόμη εργάζεστε στον βαπόρια του; Το φθηνό κρέας είναι που λιμπίζεται. Το φθηνό το κρέας όμως είναι που το τρώνε τα σκυλιά. Εσείς ως επαγγελματίες δέχεστε να δουλεύτε για έναν τέτοιου είδους εργοδότη; Ποιά θα είναι άραγε, στα πλαίσια του "_ανταγωνισμού"_ πάντα_,_ η συμπεριφορά του σε εσάς φίλοι εν ενεργεία και υποψήφιοι ναυτικοί αν τυχόν αρρωστήσετε ή τραυματισθήτε πάνω σε  ένα απο τα βαπόρια του; Ξέρουμε βέβαια την συμπεριφορά άλλων που δεν έχουν φτάσει ακόμα να εκφράζουν τέτοιου είδους απόψεις δημοσίως...

Αξίοτιμε κύριε Τσάκο, αν προτιμάτε για κάποιο λόγο (π.χ. φιλανθρωπίας, πατριωτισμού ή ίσως  μάλλον διότι θεωρούνται πιο αποδοτικοί και ικανοί και δικαιολογούν μεγαλύτερα ναύλα και χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα και δημιουργούν χαμηλότερο κόστος λειτουργίας και συντήρησης του πλοίου...), αλλά  όμως δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκετε ελλήνες ναυτικούς για τα βαπόρια σας, αναρωτηθείτε μήπως δεν σας φταίει το κράτος. Μην ζητάτε όλες τις ευθύνες απο το κράτος σαν κλασσικός κρατικοδίαιτος. Πάρτε πρωτοβουλίες για να έρθουν στα βαπόρια σας. Π.χ. τάξτε τους παραπάνω χρήματα και σεβαστείτε περισότερο την επαγγελματική και προσωπική αξιοπρέπεια τους... Μια ίδεα ρίχνω εγώ. Εσείς είστε ο επιχειρηματίας, σκεφτείτε το. Μήπως πρώτα να φτιάχνατε κι εσείς το μαγαζάκι σας και μετά να καλούσατε τους "πελάτες" σας; "_Ή πριν το φτίαξουμε πάμε στους πελάτες και τους ρωτάμε γιατί δεν έρχεστε και τι έγινε;"_. Έτσι για να το πω και στην γλώσσα σας για να σας είναι πιο εύληπτη η ιδέα μου. Πάντως μέχρι που να φτιάξετε καλύτερα το μαγαζάκι σας και αφού εκδηλώνετε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τους παιδιά μας  και ειδικά τα άνεργα  (ελπίζω βέβαια να μην είστε οπαδός της παιδικής εργασίας), ας γυρίσετε στην ελληνική σημαία τα βαποράκια σας και πείστε και τους ομοίους σας να πράξουν το ίδιο ώστε με το ευνοικότερο καθεστώς φορολόγησης που έχετε να δίνεται κάνενα παραπάνω ψίχουλο στο κράτος μας, την ελλαδίτσα μας, για να μπορεί να πληρώνει κανένα επίδομα ανεργίας σε αυτούς τους αναγκαστικά λιτοδίαιτους και όχι κρατικοδίαιτους και που δεν απολαμβάνουν απο το κράτος ακόμα και σήμερα το ίδιο ευνοικό καθεστώς που απολαμβάνουν ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις όπως ίσως και η δική σας, διότι είπαμε δεν είναι όλοι κρατικοδιαίτοι, αλλά ούτε βέβαια και ξεδιάντροποι και κουτοπονηράκηδες...

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κουρουμπλής: Αδήριτη ανάγκη να αυξηθούν τα ελληνικά πληρώματα στα ελληνόκτητα πλοία*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/kour...inoktita-plia/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Θ. ΒΕΝΙΑΜΗΣ: Οι συνδικαλιστές εμποδίζουν 50.000 Έλληνες να εργαστούν στα πλοία*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/th-v...toun-sta-plia/ .

----------


## Michael

> *Κουρουμπλής: Αδήριτη ανάγκη να αυξηθούν τα ελληνικά πληρώματα στα ελληνόκτητα πλοία*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/kour...inoktita-plia/ .


Διαβάζωντας το σχετικό άθρο με τις απόψεις του υπουργού νοιώθω την αδήριτη ανάγκη να σημειώσω τα εξής:

_"Όταν υπάρχει καλή προαίρεση, μπορεί να βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή” τόνισε σήμερα στη ναυτιλιακή λέσχη Πειραιά στη διάρκεια γεύματος εργασίας ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής ερωτηθείς για τη διαφωνία μεταξύ εφοπλισμού και ναυτεργασίας στο θέμα των συλλογικών και των ατομικών συμβάσεων. [...] Τόνισε ότι η ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία θα έχει την υψηλότερη δυνατή πολιτική στήριξη ώστε να υπερασπιστεί η χώρα τις θέσεις της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας και ότι είναι διατεθειμένος να υπερβεί ακόμα και ιδεολογικές αγκυλώσεις που τυχόν θα εκδηλωθούν."

_Ελπίζω ο σεβαστός υπουργός να μην ταυτίζει την ελληνική ναυτιλία με τους εφοπλιστές και μόνο. Και συνπώς να μην εννοεί οτι θα επιβάλει μαζί με τον πρωθυπουργό κύριο Τσίπρα (= "_υψηλότερη δυνατή πολιτική στήριξη"_ ) ατομικές συμβάσεις εργασίας στηρίζωντας έτσι την ξεδιάντροπη απληστία ορισμένων εφοπλιστικών κύκλων εις βάρος των ελλήνων ναυτικών που σηκώνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο φορολογικό βάρος από αυτό των εργοδοτών τους. Βασική αρχή του δικαίου σε δημοκρατικές χώρες είναι η ελευθερία των συμβάσεων, προστατευόμενη και από το σύνταγμά μας. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι η πολιτεία έχει υποχρέωση να εξασφαλίσει ένα πλαίσιο που καθιστά ίκανα τα συναλασσόμενα μέρη  να υπογράψουν μια σύμβαση με απόλυτη ελευθερία βουλήσεως χωρίς καθεστώς απειλής ή φόβου όπως π.χ. το οτι "δεν θα βρεις δουλειά και θα πεινάσεις εσύ και η οικογένεια σου" δίοτι υπάρχει πολιτική καρτέλ ή μαύρες λίστες και θυματοποίση (victimization) όποιου τολμά να δικδικήσει διαπραγμάτευση.  Αποτελεί εξάλλου και βασική αρχή του εργατικού δίκαιου η συλλογική διαπραγμάτευση, διότι αποτελεί εφαρμογή στην πράξη της προηγουμένης υποχρέωσης της πολιτείας με πολύ αποτελεσματικό και ανέξοδο για την ίδια τρόπο και είναι ταυτοχρονα σύμφωνη με βασικές αρχές της οικονομικής επιστήμης που αποκλείουν στο ελάχιστο δυνατό την παρέμβαση του κράτους και αφήνουν περιθώριο για αυτορύθμιση της αγοράς εντός υγιών πλαισιών. 
Πρόκειται και για εφαρμογή της θεωρίας των παιγνίων του Νας, το λεγόμενο δίλλημα του φυλακισμένου. Ο υποψήφιος εργαζόμενος είναι σε μεινεκτικότερη θέση έναντι του εφοπλιστή δίοτι αν δεν δεχτεί ό,τι του υπαγορεύει ο ισχυρός εφοπλιστής κινδυνεύει να χάσει την δυνατότητα για απόκτηση νόμιμου εισοδήματος και να καταστραφεί προσωπικά και οικογενειακά και να μπει και σε μαύρη λίστα. Ο εφοπληστής όμως μπορεί  να βρει τον αμέσως επόμενο "πρόθυμο" που θα ενδώσει στις απειλές του. Εξάλλου οι εργαζόμενοι είναι πολλοί και ετερόκλητων συμφερόντων και αδύνατον να μπορούν να συννενοηθούν μεταξύ τους για ενιαία επιβολή των όρων τους μέσω ατομικών συμβάσεων. Οι εφοπλιστές όμως είναι λίγοι και μπορούν να συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους και να επιβάλουν εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές (δηλαδή  καρτέλ μισθών και όρων εργασίας). Λύσεις καρτελ όμως είναι ανεπιθύμητες ως παράνομες και ανήθικές δίοτι οδηγούν σε στρεβλώσεις της ελεύθερης αγοράς και αδικίες για το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Αυτό το κακό έρχωνται να θεραπεύσουν οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις. Φαντάζωμαι η κυβέρνηση της "πρώτης  φοράς αριστεράς" να μην τολμήσει να προβεί σε επαχθείς για τους εργαζομένους και τον πολιτισμό μας αλλαγές προς το χειρότερο. Χειρότερο μάλιστα από ό,τι δεν τόλμησαν να κάνουν ακραίοι καπιταλιστές τους οποίους κατακεραύνωναν στο  παρελθόν. Εξάλου αυτό όπως και η θυματοποίηση των ναυτικών απαγορέυεται και απο διεθνείς συνθήκες που έχει υπογράψει η χώρα μας, π.χ. MLC 2006. Ο ισχυρισμός ορισμένων εφοπλιστών οτι δήθεν οι ατομικές συμβάσεις προβλέπωνται απο τις διεθνείς συνθήκες είναι κατάφορα ψευδής και παραπλανητικος. Το ακριβως αντίθετο προβλέπεται. Τετοιο ολίσθημα της κυβέρνησης θα είναι οχι μόνο παράνομο και αντισυνταγματικό, αλλά και αντίθετο προς διεθνείς συνθήκες εκθέτωντας την χώρα μας διεθνώς, και φυσικά ανήθικοκαι καθόλου αριστερό...

_"...Ο υπουργός εξέφρασε την αδήριτη ανάγκη να αυξηθούν τα ελληνικά πληρώματα στα ελληνόκτητα πλοία, αλλά να υπάρξει και αύξηση των πλοίων με ελληνική σημαία. Αναφέρθηκε στην εκπαίδευση των νέων ναυτικών, ώστε να διεκδικήσει η Ελλάδα το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό μερίδιο από τις 150.000 στελεχών που θα χρειαστεί η παγκόσμια ναυτιλία τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια, αλλά και στη χρηματοδότηση που απέσπασε το υπουργείο για τις ΑΕΝ..."

_Η σύνδεση της ελληνικής σημαίας με  ελληνικά πληρώματα μπορεί να αποδόσει υπό προϋποθέσεις και πρέπει να γίνει, αλλά όχι εις βάρος των ελληνων ναυτικών που έβαλαν πλάτη τόσα χρόνια πριν που οι εφοπλιστές έδρεπαν τα υψηλά κέρδη των παχιών αγελάδων χωρίς να υπάρχει ανάλογη αύξηση των μισθών. Πάντως θα πρότεινα στον κύριο Κουρουπλή να αποσυνδέσει στο μυαλό και την πολιτική του την δυνατότητα εξευρεσης εργασιας των ελληνων ναυτικών από τα ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας ή σημαίας πλοία. Τα δύο θέματα μπορουν να κινηθούν παράλληλα και τελικά να υπάρχει και αυξηση της ελληνικής σημαίας. Αν για παραδειγμα δωθούν κίνητρα σε εφοπλιστικές εταιρίες και ξένων χωρών που θα προτιμήσουν έλληνες ναυτικούς. Θα πρέπει δε να μειώσει την δυσανάλογη έναντι των εφοπλιστών φορολόγηση των ελλήνων ναυτικών καθώς και τις υπερβολικές κράτήσεις υπερ ΝΑΤ. Θα μπορούσε να δίνει την δυνατότητα ο ναυτικός να απαλάσσεται απο μέρος των εισφορών αν η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία (ελληνική ή ξένη) αποδεικνύει ότι κάνει τζίρο με άλλες ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις (π.χ. δικηγορικά γραφεία, εφοδιασμοι πλοίων κλπ). Αυτό και θα έκανε πιο οικονομικούς του ελληνες ναυτικούς, και θα είχε πολλαπλασιαστική επίδραση στην εθνική οικονομία,την μείωση της ανεργίας, τις εξαγωγές, αυξηση των συνολικών φορολογικών εσόδων και τη ανάτυξη ενός πργαματικού ναυτιλιακού πλέγματος εργασιών (cluster)!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε ισχύ η πρόταση των εφοπλιστών για 50.000 νέες θέσεις εργασίας*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/efoplis...seis-ergasias/ .

----------

